# Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge  2022



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2021)

Hello Everyone,
I will try to continue the legacy that the lovely @faithVA has nurtured over the last 10 years: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge.


Do you have future Luscious Healthy Ends that are currently thin and raggedy? Well, if you do or don't, come on in so we can support one another in making Luscious Healthy Ends are part of your current reality!

There are no rules. All I ask is that we continue to be kind and courteous to one another, and to ourselves. Let's get ready to do this!


----------



## snoop (Dec 5, 2021)

I'll join.


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 5, 2021)

I would like to join. I will continue protective styling next year and plan to do knotless braids this month.


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 5, 2021)

I’m in!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 5, 2021)

I'll join!

My ends seem to just disintegrate and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. 

I did a mini "big" chop a few weeks ago.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 6, 2021)

2022 Lucious Healthy Ends Starting Photos (1 whole month early!  )

*Left Side Bantu Knot Length Measurements for the Record **(**edited Sunday, January 16th, 2022)*
Back bottom nape bantu knot length                    = 22 inches (shortest part of hair is in the back nape.)
Back top of head bantu knot length                      = 26 inches (this is the longest hair on my head, at the crown.)
Front bottom near ear bantu knot length               =23 inches (literally measured 3 strands!)
Front top of head near hairline bantu knot length  =24 inches 


Here are my 'Official' Ends Photos for the start of 2022. I know I am about a month early, but I may forget or not have time. This happened in the bathroom yesterday. I just decided to roll with it and take the photos and use them for this challenge.

My hair is in the thickening stage. It dropped to this length around 2018, a few countable hairs at a time. Now, the bulk is getting to that length. This particular bantu knot is about 22 inches long. The bantu knot just above it is about 26.5 inches long.


Picture 1: My back, right bantu knot. I un-did my braid and put my hair in bantus to prepare to wash and condition my hair.
Picture 2: My length and ends pulled out to the side. Ends are kind of thin but they are filling out. Very few split ends or knots.
Picture 3: My length from the back. This is only 1 of 8 bantu knots. I am touching my tailbone if not going a little passed it.
Picture 4: My length from the side. That little gray shirt, is hitting my waist. My hair is down to my hips.
Picture 5: My length from the front. My hair is about 2.5 inches passed my belly button.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm in.


----------



## snoop (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm in!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2021)

Well, I am going to have to move away from my beloved Aphogee 2 Step. I still love the product. But, to activate it you have to sit under the dryer or use a blowdryer. I have severe melasma on my face and even heat exacerbates my melasma problem. So I investigated Olaplex.

I selected 3, 5, 6. Olaplex 3 seems to be the perennial favorite. The 100 ml size is about $28 dollars. Sephora in Lyon had the 250 ml size for $28 (Euros) instead of the standard $55. It was specially priced. So, I got a big one of the Olaplex No. 3.

It was this video that made me decide to bite the bullet and buy it:


Olaplex Really Works Miracles! Must Watch!

By Ashely Artis


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2021)

How I plan to incorporate Olaplex 3, 5 and 6 in my routine, as it relates to my ends;


Do my pre-poo treatment using my Tofu+ methionine powder+Cysteine powder (this fuses into the hair shaft and fortifies the hair with protein from the inside out).
Put in Olaplex No. 3 on rinsed but still dirty hair.
Wash hair with KeraCare moisturizing shampoo.
Conditioner hair with KeraCare mask or conditioner (Detangle at this point.)
Put in Olaplex No. 5
Put in Olaplex No. 6
Put in Scurl/Gel/Shea butter and braid.
Ends Routine at Night (Wet last half of braids, coat with castor oil, coat with Shea butter blend, put in loose bun and cover with plastic baggie).


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2021)

Why?
My hair is at around 22 inches at the nape and around 26 at the top. I am going for 30 inches of healthy length. Mind you, I've been pursuing this goal for at least 2 years if not 3 years. I want to see if I nurture, save and retain every, single, inch of growth I get in 2022 can I reach that 30 inch hair length summit! I just need 4 solid inches to have 30 inches SOMEWHERE on my head. I know that when I am consistent with my protein treatments, I have less breakage. I'm still taking MSM for my melasma. I know MSM is directly and partly responsible for these longer lengths I am reaching.


I'm am looking forward to some fresh cut, think, luscious, full can rival any magazine hair adverts ENDS! How about you?


----------



## awhyley (Dec 11, 2021)

@Chicoro, your thread called out to me because these ends are getting on my nerves! 

  Since the big chop a year ago, I've been sporting an afro, but as it grew out, the ends kept/keep getting matted and tangled, and wash days have become increasingly stressful.  I trimmed in October and got comb twists last month, but the amount of ends that came out had me discouraged.  (I think that the stylist handled my hair too roughly also).  I'm considering about a 'mini' chop to get everything back on track.  

I'll be lurking in here for a bit


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2021)

awhyley said:


> @Chicoro, your thread called out to me because these ends are getting on my nerves!
> 
> Since the big chop a year ago, I've been sporting an afro, but as it grew out, the ends kept/keep getting matted and tangled, and wash days have become increasingly stressful.  I trimmed in October and got comb twists last month, but the amount of ends that came out had me discouraged.  (I think that the stylist handled my hair too roughly also).  I'm considering about a 'mini' chop to get everything back on track.
> 
> I'll be lurking in here for a bit


You don't have to lurk. Sorry, your'e already IN this challenge. You can't be posting up in a thread and then try to leave.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> You don't have to lurk. Sorry, your'e already IN this challenge. You can't be posting up in a thread and then try to leave.


@WYSIWYG , girl I SEE you, too!


----------



## WYSIWYG (Dec 11, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> @WYSIWYG , girl I SEE you, too!


Okay! You got me! I'm in!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2021)

WYSIWYG said:


> Okay! You got me! I'm in!



Girl, don't be playing. Trying to stay under the radar. Not with these eagle eyes of mine. I got one more of ya'll to drag in here.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2021)

@frizzy 
Where you at? Come on through into this thread.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2021)

Testing 1! 2!


----------



## frizzy (Dec 11, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> @frizzy
> Where you at? Come on through into this thread.


Uh oh, busted!  

Since I luv you so much Ms. Chicoro...I'll join the challenge!

Plus my whole head of hair are nothing but ends since I chopped it all off, I may as well keep them healthy.


----------



## frizzy (Dec 11, 2021)

I plan to start DCing and steaming again on a regular basis.  

I did a 2-step ApHogee tx a few days ago and plan to stay consistent with protein, also. 

Styling will be flat twist on the top and single twists around the perimeter until it's long enough to join the top.  

I bought a wig from the "Zon" last month that I'll try to force myself to wear.  I have 2 wigs now and I've only worn a wig one day in my entire life.


----------



## PagingSunshine (Dec 12, 2021)

I am in. Got a good cut this October and have been managing my hair well. Trying not to get lazy.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 12, 2021)

PagingSunshine said:


> I am in. Got a good cut this October and have been managing my hair well. Trying not to get lazy.


Uh oh, @PagingSunshine, I see you are new here. My threads are like the Hotel California from that Eagles’s song: Welcome to the Hotel California… You can check out, but you can never leave! So come in on with the rest of the thread prisoners, I mean ahm participants.

By the way, your hair is magnificent!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 12, 2021)

My hair feets  are on fire. It’s time to help them little guys or gals, to walk on down my body, to newer, never seen before, longer lengths!

Hair feets, Are you ready?!!!!

Let’s go!!!


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 12, 2021)

Can’t wait to get started! I’ll post a starting pic of my ends after I straighten my hair next week.

My plan for my ends this year is to introduce olaplex, and use it monthly. Ill be using 1& 2, and I also would like to try 6,7, and 8. I will be blow drying at least monthly if not biweekly so my hair will be in a stretched state most of the time. On wash days when I’m not blow drying I will do braids or twists. I’m going to experiment with perm rods on my ends in an effort to keep the ends smoothed and stretched when in curly styles.

Ill trim every 10-12 weeks with the goal being to eliminate SSKs and splits. If I can see a drastic (90%) reduction in those while still retaining 4-5 inches and making it to WL next year I’ll be very happy.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 12, 2021)

Mapleoats said:


> Can’t wait to get started! I’ll post a starting pic of my ends after I straighten my hair next week.
> 
> My plan for my ends this year is to introduce olaplex, and use it monthly. Ill be using 1& 2, and I also would like to try 6,7, and 8. I will be blow drying at least monthly if not biweekly so my hair will be in a stretched state most of the time. On wash days when I’m not blow drying I will do braids or twists. I’m going to experiment with perm rods on my ends in an effort to keep the ends smoothed and stretched when in curly styles.
> 
> Ill trim every 10-12 weeks with the goal being to eliminate SSKs and splits. If I can see a drastic (90%) reduction in those while still retaining 4-5 inches and making it to WL next year I’ll be very happy.



Waiting for those promised pictures!


----------



## PagingSunshine (Dec 12, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Uh oh, @PagingSunshine, I see you are new here. My threads are like the Hotel California from that Eagles’s song: Welcome to the Hotel California… You can check out, but you can never leave! So come in on with the rest of the thread prisoners, I mean ahm participants.
> 
> By the way, your hair is magnificent!


Thank you and hold me hostage my hair is begging for someone to make me responsible. I’ve been natural 7 years with two major BCs and I am only stumbling onto maybe BSB.
I wish this was my hair. More so my goal for shoulder length juicy twist.

I’m attaching my pictures ( be kind I’m 6 months postpartum and I think my shedding is done. God save my edges )


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 12, 2021)

PagingSunshine said:


> Thank you and hold me hostage my hair is begging for someone to make me responsible. I’ve been natural 7 years with two major BCs and I am only stumbling onto maybe BSB.
> I wish this was my hair. More so my goal for shoulder length juicy twist.
> 
> I’m attaching my pictures ( be kind I’m 6 months postpartum and I think my shedding is done. God save my edges )


Congratulations on that new baby! Your hair looks full in thick. Be gentle and patient with YOU. You’ve brought a whole human through to this Earth.
Stick with us in 2022 and your hair may not only manifest into that picture, your hair just may surpass it in beauty and length, too. Hold on for the ride. We’re about to start rolling!


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 15, 2021)

I last trimmed my hair October 23rd. Since it's loose, and this week will make 8 weeks, I want to trim this weekend. I'll probably get it done on Friday.


----------



## NatalieMochaccino (Dec 16, 2021)

I'll join, I just cut off 1 inch of damaged ends from wearing my hair in a wet bun every day. It feels good to have a fresh start!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 16, 2021)

Ladies, 
Let’s get those hair feet’s lined up and on deck.

 

Document your current length with photos and measurements, if you can.

Vision can be impacted by how you feel. A a good photograph is more objective.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm in too!  I need to take care of my ends. Thank you for continuing the challenge.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 16, 2021)

SpiritJunkie said:


> I'm in too!  I need to take care of my ends. Thank you for continuing the challenge.


I'm glad you showed yourself. I had my good eye, squinting, looking at you, ready to call you out and into this thread! Get your hair 'feets' lined up and ready to go. They need to hit the ground running as soon as that clock chimes 12: 00 am, January 1st, 2022!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 17, 2021)

Wait a ....is that...? @GettingKinky, I KNOW you not trying to sneak in and out of THIS thread!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 17, 2021)

@Lylddlebit ahm…what you doing? You trying to sneak through this thread, too? Nope, sorry. We got you. Give up and join us. You cannot escape. If Hotel California is too highbrow for some folks, let me bring it on down about 50 notches… Ahem, clears throat and steps on soapbox to make public announcement: 

You can check in, but you can’t check out!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 17, 2021)

I got about 26 inches of hair in different areas of my head. I’m determined to clear 30 inches of hair in 2022. The key is maintaining healthy, fortified ends. I need to grow and retain 4 inches in 2022.

I’m chomping at the bit and raring to go! My lil’ hair feets are fidgeting in place.

Let’s GROW!!!


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 17, 2021)

I promised a photo of my ends so here they are! They’re not bad but not great either. Thankfully they’re full and even, but I’ve got a lof puffiness and frizz going on so I know that’s a sign that my ends could be healthier. Hopefully Olaplex and a dedicated routine for my ends will address that. I’m hoping for 5 inches of retention this year


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 18, 2021)

@Mapleoats , five (5) inches is doable! Those 5 inches will put you solidly at waist length in 2022. Let’s go let’s grow!


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 18, 2021)

Two things happened this week…
1) I used the blower dryer to semi-straighten my hair. The longest strands *were* about an inch from the chair seat when I was sitting. However, because of some shedding/hair loss from illness, the left side of my hair was a lot shorter than the right (which I never paid attention to, because my hair has been in updos/buns since March 2020, and I haven’t straightened since at least 2018 anyway).
… and ….
2) This thread title kept popping up, no matter how much I tried to ignore it.

I was tempted to start a “Straggly Hair Ends, Don’t Care” thread to fight the urge to cut but even with the ends curled up, the crazy length difference was too ridiculous. So I cut the longer ends back to the length of the right side  and now my hair is mostly even, with full ends (just a little bit of thinness still on the left side). But it’s so short, just above waist-length.  

I’m not especially hopeful that it will grow normally - this is the third time I have cut back in the past 5-6 years due to wildly uneven growth. But I guess I can start the year with “luscious healthy ends.”  

(My ends weren’t damaged; very few knots, almost no split ends… just incredibly uneven.)


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 18, 2021)

Well, Hello @yamilee21! I wish you health and wellness from today forward. It is wonderful to hear that your hair is reaching great lengths AND that you now have full ends at around waist length. Sounds like dream hair  I see you have surrendered to this thread. Good decision. Might as well save that energy for growing luscious ends. Fighting to escape from the clutches of this thread is futile.


----------



## Royalq (Dec 18, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Well, I am going to have to move away from my beloved Aphogee 2 Step. I still love the product. But, to activate it you have to sit under the dryer or use a blowdryer. I have severe melasma on my face and even heat exacerbates my melasma problem. So I investigated Olaplex.
> 
> I selected 3, 5, 6. Olaplex 3 seems to be the perennial favorite. The 100 ml size is about $28 dollars. Sephora in Lyon had the 250 ml size for $28 (Euros) instead of the standard $55. It was specially priced. So, I got a big one of the Olaplex No. 3.
> 
> ...


Yes i really wish i can find an alternative to Aphogee 2 step. Its so messy but my hair loves it and retains better.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 18, 2021)

Royalq said:


> Yes i really wish i can find an alternative to Aphogee 2 step. Its so messy but my hair loves it and retains better.


Shake up your Aphogee. Pour it into a bowl, about 1/2 to 1 cup of Aphogee 2 Step. Then whisk it with an electric whisker. It will become a foam. My problem is the heat I have to use with it. I change Aphogee 2 Step to a foam. It works beautifully and no drippy mess!


----------



## frizzy (Dec 18, 2021)

I love @Chicoro suggestion!

I've been having success using a spray bottle. Something not too "misty" or too wet of a spray so the drips are minimal.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 18, 2021)

I’m in! I’ve been wearing crochets to grow it out but my ends suffered and my hair is thinner now. I did a much needed trim yesterday.


----------



## Royalq (Dec 18, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Shake up your Aphogee. Pour it into a bowl, about 1/2 to 1 cup of Aphogee 2 Step. Then whisk it with an electric whisker. It will become a foam. My problem is the heat I have to use with it. I change Aphogee 2 Step to a foam. It works beautifully and no drippy mess!


Woah really? even as you apply it it doesnt liquify again or drip under the dryer?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 19, 2021)

Royalq said:


> Woah really? even as you apply it it doesnt liquify again or drip under the dryer?


@Royalq

Yes, I made a video about 5 years ago on YouTube. I'll paste it here since a picture or film is worth a 1,000 words!
watch

Whipped Cream Aphogee : Easy!  is the video title


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 19, 2021)

Royalq said:


> Woah really? even as you apply it it doesnt liquify again or drip under the dryer?



Yes! Even as I apply it never liquifies. It may drip a little bit under the dryer. Even the smell dissipates. I got an email from the plant manager at Aphogee. He even liked the video. I changed something called the 'rheology' of the product. It's a fancy way to say I changed the form or texture or flow of the product. The change in rheology of the product does not adversely impact the product's effectiveness. Try it!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 19, 2021)

frizzy said:


> I love @Chicoro suggestion!
> 
> I've been having success using a spray bottle. Something not too "misty" or too wet of a spray so the drips are minimal.


The whipped Aphogee 2 Step takes the product to a whole other level!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 19, 2021)

londonfog said:


> I’m in! I’ve been wearing crochets to grow it out but my ends suffered and my hair is thinner now. I did a much needed trim yesterday.



Hey @londonfog ,
The escape route out of this thread is thicker than the mist at the top of Big Ben. Once you're in this thread, you are in...FOREVER! Welcome. May you accomplish all your luscious healthy End related dreams in 2022!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 19, 2021)

I read up on Olaplex some more. I decided to go out and get Olaplex No. 0 to better enhance Olaplex No. 3. I had to contact four different stores in town. None of the physical Sephora stores in Lyon had it. I called a place called, "La Boutique du Le Coiffeur" which translates into the Hairdresser's Boutique. I called and asked her to set aside the No. 0 for me.  During my first time Olaplex process, I also used Olaplex No. 5 and Olaplex No. 6



I noticed the difference *immediately* with Olaplex No. 0 and Olaplex No. 3!

I undid my greasy braids and put my hair in bantu knots. The oil dissipated on the hair and it was less greasy after about 2 hours.
I applied Olaplex No. 0  on my dry, dirty hair. I started with saturating my ends since I thought they are my most vulnerable and fragile parts of my hair. Olaplex No. 0 is like water in terms of its texture and rheology. It had a slight chemically smell [to me], but not like Aphogee 2 Step's smell.
I saturated my hair, bantu knot by bantu knot, from ends to root. Once I finished saturating the hair section, I put it back into a tight bantu knot so that the product could deeply penetrate and soak into my hair. It took a long time for my hair to 'feel' wet and saturated as I was squirting and squeezing the product from the bottle. My hand got tired. I had to use 1/2 the bottle to do my whole head.
By the time I got to the last bantu knot, the requisite 10 minutes for the product to penetrate was finished for the first bantu knots. So, I immediately went in with Olaplex No. 3. I used 1/2 the bottle of that, too.
I washed with my Keracare shampoo and applied Olaxplex No. 5 conditioner and Olaplex N0. 6 leave in.
What I will repurchase:

Olaplex No. 0
Olaplex No. 3


What I noticed:

As I was working No. 0 into my hair, my hair started to 'relax' and the tangles just seemed to fall out and fall away effortlessly. Some tangles did remain, though.
As I put in No. 3 I could feel that my hair was so so so soft. The tangles continued to drop away. Ironically, I lost a whole curl this wash day because I was rushing to detangling. That was MY fault, and had nothing to do with using Olaplex.
Shedded hair dropped down to 1/4 the amount. I usually have a pretty, heavy ball of shed hair after I do my hair. This time around, that ball of shed hair was about 1/4 the size and weight it normally is. That alone was amazing.
The shine on my hair was magnificent to behold. My curls drew up and showed out.
The picture below is after using Olaplex No. 0 and Olaplex No. _3._

The test for me is if by the fall of 2022, my hair gains length beyond what it normally does, then Olaplex has done its job for me. The very back of my hair is about 1 inch past my tailbone. If my hair can stay around for the bulk, or the majority of my hair to catch up to that newer, longer length, then Mission Accomplished!

I think I will continue to use Aphogee 2 Step in conjunction with using Olaplex. Olaplex fortifies the internal structure of the hair, much like a load bearing wall. Aphogee forties the external structure of the hair strand like scaffolding. Their roles are different. It's just that the heat generated from sitting under a dryer with Aphogee may aggravate my melasma. 

Olaplex No. 1 and Olaplex No. 3 have been officially added to my Luscious Healthy Ends Regimen!!!!


----------



## Royalq (Dec 19, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> I read up on Olaplex some more. I decided to go out and get Olaplex No. 0 to better enhance Olaplex No. 3. I had to contact four different stores in town. None of the physical Sephora stores in Lyon had it. I called a place called, "La Boutique du Le Coiffeur" which translates into the Hairdresser's Boutique. I called and asked her to set aside the No. 0 for me.  During my first time Olaplex process, I also used Olaplex No. 5 and Olaplex No. 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it possible to overload with the bonding in Olaplex? Thanks to you i bought no.4-7 because ive never found a shampoo, leave in, or oil my relaxed hair likes. I wash weekly. Would i eventually overdo it with my hair?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 19, 2021)

Royalq said:


> Is it possible to overload with the bonding in Olaplex? Thanks to you i bought no.4-7 because ive never found a shampoo, leave in, or oil my relaxed hair likes. I wash weekly. Would i eventually overdo it with my hair?


I don't know! I'm new to Olapex, too! I don't think it is like a traditional 'protein', where you can get protein overload. But again, I am just now learning about Olaplex. There is an Olaplex thread here. You might want to check it out. Here's the link to the Olaplex thread on LHCF:






						OLAPLEX: Hair Game Changer?
					

Anyone getting this Olaplex No 0?  I'm tempted, but I henna my relaxed hair, so I'm not sure how that would work.



					longhaircareforum.com


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 19, 2021)

This young lady did something with her ends. She used straws in her braid out. She wrapped ends on straws, folded the straws over, cut off the ends of the straws, stuck bobby pins in to hold the straws. Her hair came out magnificently!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 20, 2021)

@naturalb2uty and @naturaldoll psssssssssssssssssssssssssttttttt, I see you! Come out come out wherever you are. We got YOU. Whether you want to be got or not!


----------



## naturaldoll (Dec 20, 2021)

Ok I'm in. I'm planning to straighten my hair in a day or two for Christmas,  I'll add photos then


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 20, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> @Lylddlebit ahm…what you doing? You trying to sneak through this thread, too? Nope, sorry. We got you. Give up and join us. You cannot escape. If Hotel California is too highbrow for some folks, let me bring it on down about 50 notches… Ahem, clears throat and steps on soapbox to make public announcement:
> 
> You can check in, but you can’t check out!






Oh shoot.  I love peeking in the progress/challenge threads. I have just been making my focus on my little one’s progress.  She is on the tail end of overcoming her biggest hair set back and transitioning into regular grow out mode.  Once I get her trouble spot more filled in and an in regular grow out mode, I will go back to posting more.  Baby gotta be right before momma's hair is on display(I am a stickler about that), but I will save some picks to share later in 2022 of babying my own ends. In the mean time  lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 20, 2021)

naturaldoll said:


> Ok I'm in. I'm planning to straighten my hair in a day or two for Christmas,  I'll add photos then



*Purses lips in judgmental expression* before saying,

"Girl, you act like you made an independent, autonomous choice or something. I *'KNOW'* you in.  You have no choice. Once  any of ya'll dip one toe in this thread, you in it! I'm not talking about @naturaldoll, but some of ya'll toenails tap in way before your toe can even get there. You know who you are!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 20, 2021)

Lylddlebit said:


> Oh shoot.  I love peeking in the progress/challenge threads. I have just been making my focus on my little one’s progress.  She is on the tail end of overcoming her biggest hair set back and transitioning into regular grow out mode.  Once I get her trouble spot more filled in and an in regular grow out mode, I will got back to posting more.  Baby gotta be right before momma's hair is on display(I am a stickler about that), but I will save some picks to share late in 2022 of babying my own ends. In the mean time  lol.



Say what you want but you is still IN! We can wait for you until December 31st, 2022. That's no problem. In all serious, I'm just messing with everyone. There is no expectation for people to post or participate. I just like to make you all smile.


----------



## frizzy (Dec 20, 2021)

I plan to do a Hendigo treatment by the end of the month for my first forum picture since 2012.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 20, 2021)

frizzy said:


> I plan to do a Hendigo treatment by the end of the month for my first forum picture since 2012.



Well Hello! Can't want to see that. Wow!


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 20, 2021)

Lylddlebit said:


> Oh shoot.  I love peeking in the progress/challenge threads. I have just been making my focus on my little one’s progress.  She is on the tail end of overcoming her biggest hair set back and transitioning into regular grow out mode.  Once I get her trouble spot more filled in and an in regular grow out mode, I will go back to posting more.  Baby gotta be right before momma's hair is on display(I am a stickler about that), but I will save some picks to share late in 2022 of babying my own ends. In the mean time  lol.



I love that this is your mentality. There are more than a few pictures of me and my mom when I was a kid where my mom looked amazing with her hair freshly done and me looking absolutely wild . But please share more of your hair pics! I always love seeing your hair and reading about your routine. I’ve learned a lot from you on this forum


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 20, 2021)

Hair Feets, Are yours ready?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Dec 21, 2021)

Count me in!!!!  I'd like to know who is using Vaseline or some type of Pomade on their ends to seal in moisture and tuck them away?

Speaking of which, @Chicoro -- here is my girl, FaithVA?  I'm going to go back and read the other threads on healthy ends.  I have some catching up to do.  I think I'll post a pic of my hair once I remove this weave in January.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 22, 2021)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Count me in!!!!  I'd like to know who is using Vaseline or some type of Pomade on their ends to seal in moisture and tuck them away?
> 
> Speaking of which, @Chicoro -- here is my girl, FaithVA?  I'm going to go back and read the other threads on healthy ends.  I have some catching up to do.  I think I'll post a pic of my hair once I remove this weave in January.



Welcome @ThatJerseyGirl! Once you check in this thread, you can't check out! Welcome! Looking forward to seeing those ends!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2021)

@Chicoro
+1  Count me IN!

I'll be sealing, dusting, conditioning whatever it takes!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 22, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> +1  Count me IN!
> 
> I'll be sealing, dusting, conditioning whatever it takes!


@IDareT'sHair,
Come on in, girl! It’s like a slow burning pot. By the time you realize it’s getting dangerously hot, it’s too late to escape. Bring them ends up in here!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 22, 2021)

Hey, @VinDieselsWifey, 
I don’t care how fast and furious you think you can move, once you in this thread, not even your man Vin gone be able to get you out. I see you, girl.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 22, 2021)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Count me in!!!!  I'd like to know who is using Vaseline or some type of Pomade on their ends to seal in moisture and tuck them away?
> 
> Speaking of which, @Chicoro -- here is my girl, FaithVA?  I'm going to go back and read the other threads on healthy ends.  I have some catching up to do.  I think I'll post a pic of my hair once I remove this weave in January.


Wait a minute, you are the original Shea butter Queen. Isn’t that blasphemy to even consider pomade when you got Queen Shea at your disposal, for those hair ends?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 22, 2021)

Olaplex No. 0 needs to stop playing with my emotions. Which bottle is the recent one? I HATE that squeeze dispenser bottle.  I saw the spray dispenser today and snatched it up immediately. I've got ends to grow, luscious and long. That squeeze bottle is NOT serving my journey right now. Anybody know if that spray dispenser bottle is here to stay? I see that the spray bottle is re-fillable so I'm keeping that safe for now. If I determine they are not selling that anymore, I'll just use it over and over.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 22, 2021)

@Napp,

What you think you doing? Trying to sneak a peak in this thread? I don't think so. You in, like a fly in a spider web. We got you.


----------



## Napp (Dec 22, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> @Napp,
> 
> What you think you doing? Trying to sneak a peak in this thread? I don't think so. You in, like a fly in a spider web. We got you.


I didn't know if the styles I wear would suit this thread. But as of now I'm wearing braids under a wig. I would like to retain all my length this year coming. If my boyfriend doesn't mind I may wear wigs all year.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 22, 2021)

Napp said:


> I didn't know if the styles I wear would suit this thread. But as of now I'm wearing braids under a wig. I would like to retain all my length this year coming. If my boyfriend doesn't mind I may wear wigs all year.



Of course, your style suits this thread. Girl, you want me to have a chat with your boyfriend? You tell him you trying to make you some fine wine: Yourself!


----------



## Napp (Dec 22, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Of course, your style suits this thread. Girl, you want me to have a chat with your boyfriend? You tell him you trying to make you some fine wine: Yourself!


I just don't really like the length of my hair right now. It still shrinks into a twa. If I could retain 6 inches, that would put me at almost BSL and I think I would start wearing my hair again.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 22, 2021)

Napp said:


> I just don't really like the length of my hair right now. It still shrinks into a twa. If I could retain 6 inches, that would put me at almost BSL and I think I would start wearing my hair again.



Okay! Stick with us and see where you end up!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Dec 22, 2021)

I would like to join.


----------



## naturaldoll (Dec 22, 2021)

20211222-205341
					

Image 20211222-205341 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Here's my picture. I hadn't straightened in 10 years, I knew my ends were probably a little scraggly but I had no idea it was this bad. Are my ends salvageable or am I looking at a chop?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2021)

BeautifulRoots said:


> I would like to join.


Like...has nothing to do with it. Stepping in here is like falling in quicksand. We got you, @BeautifulRoots ! Come on in!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2021)

naturaldoll said:


> gol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting your photo. Unless your ends are knotted and split, I wouldn't chop ANYTHING right now. You see, freshly cut ends are like a treasure chest. They are golden and valuable. But, if you are still learning how to nurture your ends, it may not be possible to optimize the beauty of those fresh ends.

What I see when I look at your hair are strands that fall all the way down to your waist. That tells me that at some future point you can have full, even hair at waist length.

I do not think those ends are salvagable as in you can hold them there until the rest catches up. That is only because anytime you have hair that is 3 or 4 inches longer than the majority or bulk of the hair, those ends are very likely to break off because they are too vulnerable and fragile due to hanging at that length by themselves. The more hair you have at the same lengths, the more likely you can retain that hair. 

If it were me, I would start focusing on my ends to try to ensure I knew how to baby and nurture them. That means modifying my processes and documenting with pictures and notes on what is working, neutral and problematic for my hair. Once I determined and found what was making my hair and ends thrive, seeing progressing every month for *three months*, then I would retain those things working for me in my routine. You will know that the routine is working if the hair starts to become softer, shinier, more manageable and begins to gain noticeable length, even if that length is just a few strands dropping longer.

At *THAT* point, I would get a trim and even up my hair. Why?

You've developed a routine that is solid and beneficial to your hair.
You've had time to psychologically sit with and mentally prepare yourself to release some of the length.
You've got a process down that purposefully nurtures and focuses on the ends.
You've learned a way to optimize and protect those priceless, freshly cut ends for the future.
You can prepare yourself for maximum growth because you know how to preserve the hair strand and structure from the inside out.
You have saturated your mind and belief with the knowledge that you can grow your hair to your waist with full, healthy ends.
If you cut your ends today, and you don't have a good Ends Routine, you will just be risking and practicing on those precious, freshly cut, priceless new ends.

I say hold off from trimming for just three (3) more months. I think by then, with conscious effort and diligent process modifications, you will arrive at a great routine that includes nurturing and optimizing your ends. It  is not going to happen automatically. You have to be diligent and conscious making and implementing modifications.

Wait three months and work on your process. Then, revisit trimming in March of 2022!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2021)

@naturaldoll ,

My ends would be considered scraggly, too. But, for the most part they are not knotted and split. My process is to baby my ends and try to ensure the hair  strand does not get a lot of damage. I plan on blowing my hair out and trimming in August-September 2022.

But I know for my hair I absolutely can't wear things like braid-outs, twist outs and/or wash and go's. I wear my little granny braided bun. That's what....9 months from now, right? 

It's like I take my hair through re-birth cycles! It takes about 9 months to make a new baby. I look forward to seeing the transformation and re-birth of my hair at the end of this designated time frame.

I have always found that once one makes a mental shift, about what you are determined to see your hair like in the future, with some hard work, faith and hope and support from your community, us in this thread, things will fall into place!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2021)

NatalieMochaccino said:


> I'll join, I just cut off 1 inch of damaged ends from wearing my hair in a wet bun every day. It feels good to have a fresh start!



What's your hair plan for your ends @NatalieMochaccino ?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2021)

@Black Ambrosia ,

Pssssttt, I see you. Come on in. You can't resist. Even if you could resist, we are grabbing you by the ankle and start pulling you back into this thread.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2021)

Roll call!!!!!

@Theresamonet ! 

We know you're here, Girl!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Dec 23, 2021)

lololol @Check out lolol...I won't.  PROMISE.


Chicoro said:


> Wait a minute, you are the original Shea butter Queen. Isn’t that blasphemy to even consider pomade when you got Queen Shea at your disposal, for those hair ends?



Just seeing this lolololol.....omg....I know!  Let me get your opinion on different hair cuts in an effort to figure out why do we have to continue to get trims so frequently.

From my research, it is my understanding that if you cut your hair in a blunt cut (straight across), over time, the hair is more prone to splits as opposed to a tapered trim.   What are your thoughts?


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 23, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Roll call!!!!!
> 
> @Theresamonet !
> 
> We know you're here, Girl!



 I’m in. Not sure yet what my game plan will be though.

This is my last hair pic from September (I’ll have an update in Jan).


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2021)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> lololol @Check out lolol...I won't.  PROMISE.
> 
> 
> Just seeing this lolololol.....omg....I know!  Let me get your opinion on different hair cuts in an effort to figure out why do we have to continue to get trims so frequently.
> ...


That is absolutely correct! That is because of the theoretical force at the end of the hair. As the comb teeth go through, the hair wraps around itself, other hair and the teeth of the comb creating tension. If the hair is tapered, it is less force. Evenly cut hair will have 3x the force. I still prefer the beauty of blunt cuts, though!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> I’m in. Not sure yet what my game plan will be though.
> 
> This is my last hair pic from September (I’ll have an update in Jan).
> 
> View attachment 477667



Lovely photo! Thank you for posting and sharing with us!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2021)

_*Whistles hello into cyberspace to get her attention.*_

@IDareT'sHair, What you doing girl? You gearing up and getting ready? To not leave? Because that's your only option. @IDareT'sHair is dodging in and out liking posts. Those dodges 'out' are futile and temporary. You bounce in and you can bounce out, but you can't bounce away. We got you.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 25, 2021)

Woo Whooo! Hello!!!!!!


@caribeandiva, I was just WAITING for you to take the bait. I knew it was just a matter of time before you poked that pretty nose of yours up in this thread. I GOT'Choo! So go on and surrender and bring you fine, statuesque self up in this thread, Girl. Ain't nobody playing.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 25, 2021)

If you all are mad about me calling you and trapping you in this thread, let me tell you something..

_*Whispers in a loud voice while pointing finger in @Mapleoats  direction* ...._

It's @Mapleoats fault. Blame her.


She was like, "Chicoro if you do it, I will join."

Welp, here it is and ya'll trying to sneak and escape. Be careful what you ask for because you just *might* get it.

And I can assure you, ALL of you are going to get 'it'. Bwahaha !


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 25, 2021)

Know Thy Growth and Length Gain Pattern!​Hair Length Comparison Jan 14th vs Dec 5th, 2021​This is one year's growth after my hair dropped to new, longer lengths starting January 2021. As you can see, the section that is long has gotten thicker. In fact it has doubled in thickness. 

I would even go as far to say that it looks like it might have dropped another 1/2 to 1 inch in length, too.  It looks like I really am saving every bit of growth I'm getting.

Some people would say that I am holding on to scraggly ends. I don't care. But I mention the scraggly ends comment  to emphasize that you MUST learn your own hair growing pattern. This is why I take care of my hair myself as well. I like to grow my hair PAST my goal length, then go get it done and have a professional trim. That is because I know no matter what my length or health is, when I get my hair done, the person is for sure going to cut something off. 
I look at like negotiating. You pick a price you want to buy at, but you start off lower. So when the seller bids you up, you arrive at the price you wanted all along. 

I never go to get my hair done when I am barely at my goal length. If I do, I will feel like my length has been 'cut' off or taken away. So I grow a minimum of 2 inches past what I consider to be a growth milestone. When I get back home after a professional trim, most times I retain that growth milestone! 

Back to what happening with my photos below. 
It takes my hair a minimum of 9 months to thicken at a new length. The longer it gets, the longer it takes for all my hair to become the same length, or the longer it takes for the bulk/majority of my hair to get to the same length. If I were to cut back my hair because it looked thin, my hair would stay at the same length. I think my hair is going to need another 9 to 12 months to have full ends at this length. So as to preserve the growth I currently have, and not lose it to splits, knots or breakage or weathering in general, it is important to have an Ends Routine. Hence, I am on this Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge for 2022!


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 26, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Woo Whooo! Hello!!!!!!
> 
> 
> @caribeandiva, I was just WAITING for you to take the bait. I knew it was just a matter of time before you poked that pretty nose of yours up in this thread. I GOT'Choo! So go on and surrender and bring you fine, statuesque self up in this thread, Girl. Ain't nobody playing.


I actually took the bait 3 days ago!  From your response to @naturaldoll about her ends in the shea butter thread. Then someone mentioned your response to her in another thread. I was like: what other thread? I poked around and found this thread (or last year’s thread). I’ve been lurking in here. So much info! I was waiting to do my yearly straightening/length check before officially joining.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 26, 2021)

I was playing around with with straight hair last night. Now can I join?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2021)

@Chicoro, thank you for hosting. 

I'm in. I still need to keep focused on my ends.

Due to my hair issues in 2020, I hadn't done a full hair routine since 2019. Yesterday, I shampooed and deep conditioned. Today, I blowed dried, flat ironed and then trimmed with my Split Ender. I didn't take a picture of my loose hair after the Split Ender but I was happy with the results.

Changing my shampoo regimen improved my ends drastically and I retained more in this 1 year than I had in the previous 3.

This is my pic before my trim


After I trimmed I twisted it up and happy with the results.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2021)

faithVA said:


> @Chicoro, thank you for hosting.
> 
> I'm in. I still need to keep focused on my ends.
> 
> ...



I can see the difference in the length of your hair. BRAVO!!     


Bzzzzzzzzzzz ! We got the Queen Bee in the House ya'll! What an honor.  Congratulations on retaining so much more length in 2021 than in 2018 through 2020! That's simply AMAZING! 

*Question: *What exactly did you change in your shampoo regimen to help with improving your ends so drastically? I think that would be so helpful to know. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2021)

caribeandiva said:


> I was playing around with with straight hair last night. Now can I join?
> View attachment 477723



Can you join??! the REAL question is: Can you LEAVE? The answer is NO, you can never leave this thread! Come on in....FOREVER....


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2021)

@keranikki ,

Come out! Come out wherever you are! Speaking of bees, @keranikki has been busy as a bee buzzing in and out of this thread. This thread is like bees to honey. It's irresistible. Then it it becomes a trap. You've been found out. Bring yourself and those hair ends of yours on back to this thread. Because, well, we got you.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 27, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> I last trimmed my hair October 23rd. Since it's loose, and this week will make 8 weeks, I want to trim this weekend. I'll probably get it done on Friday.


I didn't wash my hair until Christmas eve. And I didn't trim it. I'm conflicted about how much I want to take off, and I don't feel like blowdrying my hair right now. So I'll nurse, and wait it out.

ETA: I wrote this long spiel about the conflict and the deleted because it felt like rambling. I decided to add because the discussions on blunt trims, lengthen/ thickening stages, and @Chicoro your comment on the catchup time of the bulk, to the longer lengths of your hair all spoke to how I'm feeling. My ends are ok but my length is very uneven. 1. My hair is thinner having suffered heat damage in the summer, and hairline breakage due to heavy braids last year. 2. The bulk of my hair overall has retained length but the lower longer length feels like its growing even further away. 

Overall my length is feeling stringy and for aesthetics and health, I have an urge to cut back shorter than APL, until most of the damage has grown out. It doesn't look terrible so I could also maintain at APL. I don't want to shoot myself in the foot with retention. I also don't want the difference in lengths to cause me more problems. I'm still undecided so I'm going to be paying closer attention to my hair while I wait it out.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> I didn't wash my hair until Christmas eve. And I didn't trim it. I'm conflicted about how much I want to take off, and I don't feel like blowdrying my hair right now. So I'll nurse, and wait it out.



Girl, we've got time, plenty of time. We'll wait it out with you!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm inspired, motivated and READY!



I know what my Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2022 goal is! I have ALWAYS wanted to do a bun drop video like my girl Reniece did in 2011. This lady has magic in her hands when it comes to doing hair, as well as her own.

That's it! I want to do a bun drop video at the end of December 2022!

Here's a sample of what one looks like:


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2021)

What is your Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2022, besides Healthy Ends, of course?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2021)

Yes!!!!!! Every time I go hard on one of these challenges there are so many AHA moments. The amount of knowledge and learning that happens is so much fun and incredible. I make so many connections that I didn't make before. Because sometimes what is NOT said can be quite telling and helpful, too!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2021)

@MizzBFly , I see you buzzing around. C'mon on in here, pretty gal!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Dec 27, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> What is your Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2022, besides Healthy Ends, of course?


I want to get my ends more even. I did a layered cut a few years ago which looked cute at the time, but now I am dealing with different areas of hair growing to different lengths. I would like to get my hair to an even length where the majority is the same length. This will require some trimming I'm sure, but I don't trust people with scissors anymore. Lol! Anyone know how to self trim? 

Also, I want to get breakage under control. Lately I've seen little broken hairs while styling, so I would like to get that in check during this challenge as well.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2021)

BeautifulRoots said:


> I want to get my ends more even. I did a layered cut a few years ago which looked cute at the time, but now I am dealing with different areas of hair growing to different lengths. I would like to get my hair to an even length where the majority is the same length. This will require some trimming I'm sure, but I don't trust people with scissors anymore. Lol! Anyone know how to self trim?
> 
> Also, I want to get breakage under control. Lately I've seen little broken hairs while styling, so I would like to get that in check during this challenge as well.



Okay! Those are great goals to have. I think when we have goals, we have a better chance to sticking to something!


----------



## Napp (Dec 27, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> I'm inspired, motivated and READY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm actually sad at this video. My hair will never be that full and healthy


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 27, 2021)

Napp said:


> I'm actually sad at this video. My hair will never be that full and healthy


Why do you say that? Even if you don’t have the same density, your hair can become healthier and look good.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2021)

Napp said:


> I'm actually sad at this video. My hair will never be that full and healthy



Girl, have you seen HER before? Knowledge, support, persistence and good processes and products can take you there!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2021)

@LushLox and @wheezy807 ,

What ya'll doing outside in Lurkdom? You know it's cold out there. Come on inside of the Hotel California, which is my pet name for this thread. It's a lovely place. 


You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.   

Where is that Rick James Gif when you need it?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2021)

Come on @Napp ! I got work to do, too. I stick to stuff for 3 days, then I get tired. That's why we are here to support one another to reach places we may have NEVER seen or been to before!  Get them hair feets dressed and ready. They are about to be on the MOVE!!!!


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 27, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> What is your Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2022, besides Healthy Ends, of course?


I’m also working on my scalp health in 2022. In 2020 I had gotten my scalp to a really good state, using my ACV mix on my scalp every few days. I fell off that completely this year and the flakes have returned with a vengeance. I’m going to return to my ACV mix as well as try out these products by the Inkey List









						Glycolic Acid Exfoliating Scalp Scrub
					

A gentle exfoliating scrub formulated with both chemical and physical exfoliators to help remove product buildup and dead cells and leave hair looking healthy.




					ca.theinkeylist.com
				












						Salicylic Acid Exfoliating Scalp Treatment
					

Our lightweight Salicylic Acid Exfoliating Scalp Treatment tackles itchiness, flakiness and excessive oil build up. Great for all hair types. Free shipping over $50.




					ca.theinkeylist.com
				




I know how to take care of the length of my hair so 2022 is all about nailing the details.. my scalp and ends.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2021)

Mapleoats said:


> I’m also working on my scalp health in 2022. In 2020 I had gotten my scalp to a really good state, using my ACV mix on my scalp every few days. I fell off that completely this year and the flakes have returned with a vengeance. I’m going to return to my ACV mix as well as try out these products by the Inkey List
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These products look great! Good luck. Glad you are here so we can learn and experience with you!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2021)

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/26FeULfww4ybuIYms" width="480" height="360" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="">via GIPHY</a></p>

This Gif is a mess. I got code everywhere.

But let's line up and join this thread with style and grace, 
At and with a soulful pace. 
Cause once you in, you can't escape this place.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 27, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> @MizzBFly , I see you buzzing around. C'mon on in here, pretty gal!


I’m here and I’m in. 2021 was an extremely pivotal and traumatic year for me. My hair responded by thinning in 6mo ALL OVER something I’ve  NEVER experienced before. Hair fall by stress was real for me, I don’t believe it’s my age that contributed to this. I got my hair straightened in March after reaching waist in Dec and this ho3 took me back again in Oct- albeit the stylist didn’t use a moisture treatment but I got a steam treatment and I lost lots of hair through the detangle smh + you know I detangled b4 I got there and the ball was huge. (Not going there again) plus I was also coming out of 2month knotless braids. Since washing out the silk press, I’ve been wearing my hair in one style only, curly pony dassit! I guess next wash I can straighten a section to compare to Dec-22. Thank you for listening to my Ted talk 

ETA: 1st pic Oct (Bra Strap); 2nd pic March (Shoulder Blade) I ain’t even try to check I was pissed ( double negatives included )


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Dec 27, 2021)

MizzBFly said:


> I’m here and I’m in. 2020 was an extremely pivotal and traumatic year for me. My hair responded by thinning in 6mo ALL OVER something I’ve  NEVER experienced before. Hair fall by stress was real for me, I don’t believe it’s my age that contributed to this. I got my hair straightened in March after reaching waist in Dec and this ho3 took me back again in Oct- albeit the stylist didn’t use a moisture treatment but I got a steam treatment and I lost lots of hair through the detangle smh + you know I detangled b4 I got there and the ball was huge. (Not going there again) plus I was also coming out of 2month knotless braids. Since washing out the silk press, I’ve been wearing my hair in one style only, curly pony dassit! I guess next wash I can straighten a section to compare to Dec-22. Thank you for listening to my Ted talk
> 
> ETA: 1st pic Oct (Bra Strap); 2nd pic March (Shoulder Blade) I ain’t even try to check I was pissed ( double negatives included )


You and your hair look beautiful!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2021)

I can't believe this thread is on page 4 already  Let me try to read at least 1 page so I don't get too far behind.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> I can see the difference in the length of your hair. BRAVO!!
> 
> 
> Bzzzzzzzzzzz ! We got the Queen Bee in the House ya'll! What an honor.  Congratulations on retaining so much more length in 2021 than in 2018 through 2020! That's simply AMAZING!
> ...


@Chicoro, Who knew you were such a fire ball 

Early 2020, I was schooled in rotating my shampoos and knowing how and when to use them.
My first shampoo is either: clarifying, almost clarifying, all purpose or moisturizing. So I have 4 shampoos in rotation.
My second shampoo is always a moisturizing shampoo.

Before I was using an all purpose shampoo the majority of time and using it for the first and 2nd wash. It was drying out my hair. To counter that I was using conditioner and then trying to hold the moisture in oils/butters and creams. But with the new rotation, my regimen is just shampoo, conditioner and styler (leave-in or gel).

My hair is no longer dry and brittle so I don't have that extreme breakage I used to have.. I use fewer products. My hair stays hydrated longer. And my wash day is much shorter because I don't have a lot of steps.

Looking forward to seeing how she does in 2022.


----------



## PagingSunshine (Dec 27, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> I'm inspired, motivated and READY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you got me. This is a bomb goal.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 28, 2021)

@Chicoro 

Yes I am here and will definitely join for the 2022 edition. I plan to straighten this week and do a good trim, pics to follow, which will hopefully set me on the right path for 2022.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 28, 2021)

NaturalEnigma said:


> You and your hair look beautiful!


Thanks Love


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2021)

Mapleoats said:


> I’m also working on my scalp health in 2022. In 2020 I had gotten my scalp to a really good state, using my ACV mix on my scalp every few days. I fell off that completely this year and the flakes have returned with a vengeance. I’m going to return to my ACV mix as well as try out these products by the Inkey List
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE this product! I've never used it but I have lactic acid and I have 10% glycolic acid. I will be incorporating my own DIY 10% glycolic scalp exfoliator like this in my regimen in 2022!!!! This picture is WAY too big! 
​​​​Product details​
WHAT IT IS:
This gentle exfoliating scrub formulated with both chemical and physical exfoliators, helps to remove product buildup and dead skin cells to leave hair looking healthy. This unique formulation also helps to protect and balance the scalp’s microbiome and keep the hair follicles clean. Excess of buildup on the scalp can disrupt the healthy function of the hair follicle. Removing the buildup encourages the roots to lift up, as well as normal hair growth.

WHO IT'S FOR:
Every scalp and every hair type, including sensitive scalps.

KEY INGREDIENTS:
*7% GLYCOLIC ACID: Gently exfoliates the scalp to remove dead skin and product buildup.*
2.5% SYMCONTROL® SCALP: Based on a microalgae from the Mediterranean Sea. It is an effective scalp sebum regulator, reducing sebum overproduction for less oily hair that also protects the hair fibre. 
2% CASTOR BEADS: Gives an elevated instant physical exfoliation experience, made from hydrogenated castor oil. 100% biodegradable. 0.5% BIOECOLIA®: Helps protect, balance and maintain the skin's Ecoflora, creating the ideal scalp microbiome.

PRODUCT CLAIMS:
After 4 weeks of use, 92% of all participants agreed their hair felt healthier* After immediate use, 88% of all participants agreed their scalp felt cleaner * After immediate use, 81% of all participants agreed their hair felt and looked healthier * *Total of 52 participants with hair types from 1A-4C This product contains no animal derivatives and is alcohol and fragrance free.

Staying true to our Planet pillar, the packaging for the new Glycolic Acid Exfoliating Scalp Scrub is 100% recycle ready Our goal is to recycle, reduce and reimagine how we use packaging in the best way for our products and the planet. 100% of this bottle is recycle-ready. Our packs are made from minimum 50% recycled plastic and the carton we use is made of FSC certified cardboard and is also recycle-ready. We have also made our hair bottles non-carbon black to ensure they have the best chance of being recycled at plant.

Suitable for​ALL
How to use​HOW TO APPLY: Use as a pre-shampoo treatment AM or PM on a wet or dry scalp. Use the nozzle to apply directly onto scalp and use your fingertips to massage in the product. Apply enough product to cover the entire scalp. Leave on for 10 minutes and wash hair as normal. Use 1 - 2 times per week for best results. HOW TO LAYER YOUR HAIRCARE ROUTINE: Apply before preferred The INKEY List Hair serums, we also recommend using Glycolic Acid Exfoliating Scalp Scrub on separate occasions to Salicylic Acid Exfoliating Scrub to avoid irritation
Ingredients​Aqua (Water), Glycolic Acid, Propanediol, Hydrogenated Castor Oil, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Betaine, Glycerin, Sodium Hydroxide, Polyquaternium-10, Phenoxyethanol, Benzyl Alcohol, Alpha-Glucan Oligosaccharide, Citronellyl Methylcrotonate, Panthenol, Ethylhexylglycerin, Dehydroacetic Acid, Mannitol, Trisodium Ethylenediamine Disuccinate, Sodium Benzoate, Tetraselmis Suecica Extract, Lactic Acid, Potassium Benzoate+I9

Delivery options​*Click & Collect*
Collect from one of 2,200 stores. £1.50 or free when you spend £25 or more.

*Standard Delivery*
£3.75 or free when you spend £25 or more.

*Next Day Delivery*
Availability will be shown at checkout and is subject to change

For more information see our delivery help or view our returns policy.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2021)

MizzBFly said:


> I’m here and I’m in. 2020 was an extremely pivotal and traumatic year for me. My hair responded by thinning in 6mo ALL OVER something I’ve  NEVER experienced before. Hair fall by stress was real for me, I don’t believe it’s my age that contributed to this. I got my hair straightened in March after reaching waist in Dec and this ho3 took me back again in Oct- albeit the stylist didn’t use a moisture treatment but I got a steam treatment and I lost lots of hair through the detangle smh + you know I detangled b4 I got there and the ball was huge. (Not going there again) plus I was also coming out of 2month knotless braids. Since washing out the silk press, I’ve been wearing my hair in one style only, curly pony dassit! I guess next wash I can straighten a section to compare to Dec-22. Thank you for listening to my Ted talk
> 
> ETA: 1st pic Oct (Bra Strap); 2nd pic March (Shoulder Blade) I ain’t even try to check I was pissed ( double negatives included )




Wooo weee! Somebody is looking Barbie Doll Pretty!  I am so sorry about the situation with your hair. I personally enjoyed the TedTalk. If this is a TedTalk, then mine are Ted Dissertations. *_You see how I brought the attention back to myself*._..

Regarding stress, every year this girl I knew would lose her hair during finals, in December, when we were attending the university. So, her doctor put her on Vitamin B Complex - Stress Formula.

Vitamin B is not made by the body. It is necessary for the beating of the heart, which in my opinion, is a pretty important function. When you stress, you lose/deplete Vitamin B  up to 3x more than normal. And when you low, your body has *to choose *where to put this precious nutrient.

Your body wants to keep you alive. So you body wisdom says,
*"Alex, we are going to choose the heart, for $500!" *

Hence, the hair and nails and skin might suffer.

Thus, it may be something to consider discussing with your physician about the appropriateness and the possible addition of Vitamin B Complex Stress formula, into your life.

We got you, though!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2021)

LushLox said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> Yes I am here and will definitely join for the 2022 edition. I plan to straighten this week and do a good trim, pics to follow, which will hopefully set me on the right path for 2022.



Excited to see those photos!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2021)

PagingSunshine said:


> Oh you got me. This is a bomb goal.



We *been *had you. You just didn't know it. Escape is futile, from this thread.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2021)

faithVA said:


> I can't believe this thread is on page 4 already  Let me try to read at least 1 page so I don't get too far behind.





I told you, there is NO ESCAPING this thread! Thus, of course, it's swelling. Ain't nothing or nobody leaving OUT!  Gotcha!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2021)

yoooo whoooooo! 

@classychic1908,

I see you girl! Surrender child, it's over. You caught up in the web of this thread. Come on through.


----------



## Napp (Dec 28, 2021)

yamilee21 said:


> Why do you say that? Even if you don’t have the same density, your hair can become healthier and look good.


My hair hasn't looked thick and full in a while. It keeps breaking which is why I've given up and just wear wigs. I'm tired of struggling with my hair but I don't want to give up on length goals. I still have a goal for TBL hair but as of now I cant even get past SL. I'm hoping by tucking my hair away will allow it to grow to the lengths I want.


----------



## Napp (Dec 28, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 477799
> 
> 
> Come on @Napp ! I got work to do, too. I stick to stuff for 3 days, then I get tired. That's why we are here to support one another to reach places we may have NEVER seen or been to before!  Get them hair feets dressed and ready. They are about to be on the MOVE!!!!


If I could just get to full APL I will be so stoked! I haven't had longish hair for years(I kept big chopping) I was going to straighten my hair and give it a trim but I'm rethinking that because I want to cook for the new years. Maybe ill wait till Saturday or Sunday....


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2021)

Napp said:


> My hair hasn't looked thick and full in a while. It keeps breaking which is why I've given up and just wear wigs. I'm tired of struggling with my hair but I don't want to give up on length goals. I still have a goal for TBL hair but as of now I cant even get past SL. I'm hoping by tucking my hair away will allow it to grow to the lengths I want.



Can you show us a picture of your hair while guarding your privacy? Maybe someone here can spot something you can't see and provide some assistance! If not, I understand about not wanting to post a photo.


----------



## Napp (Dec 28, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Can you show us a picture of your hair while guarding your privacy? Maybe someone here can spot something you can't see and provide some assistance! If not, I understand about not wanting to post a photo.





Here is the last time I straightened my hair in September. I edited out my back, its problematic. As you can see my ends are janky. I am barely shoulder length.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2021)

Napp said:


> Here is the last time I straightened my hair in September. "Scuse my back, its problematic. As you can see my ends are janky. I am barely shoulder length.



I don't see your photo! To post the photo, you have to reduce the size, or it won't post.


----------



## Napp (Dec 28, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> I don't see your photo! To post the photo, you have to reduce the size, or it won't post.


It should be showing now


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2021)

Napp said:


> View attachment 477819
> 
> 
> Here is the last time I straightened my hair in September. I edited out my back, its problematic. As you can see my ends are janky. I am barely shoulder length.


I'm sorry my friend, but you are SOLIDLY at shoulder length!!! In fact, I would say that you are BEYOND shoulder length. That hair in the middle of your nape, that is dropping in length toward your bra is saying to me, "Ms. Chicoro, I want to lead my sisters down to mid back, but our hair mommy keeps cutting me back."

For real though. What I see is someone who has hair that can grow, at a minimum, to mid back length. Your issue is not a 'hair won't grow' issue. Your challenge is, "How do I protect this hair so that it can gain length and thicken at mid back?". That's the million dollar question.

Now, tell me. Is your hair relaxed? Natural or texlaxed?

I do see that your hair may have some breakage from root to tip. But I could be wrong. If what I think I see is correct, that comes from wearing hair that does not agree with your natural hair. Hair extensions are made from nylon. The shape of that synthetic hair tends to be circular from root to tip. The average afro-textured hair strand tends to be elliptical in shape. That means that there is a inconsistency in the shape of the synthetic hair in contrast to your hair. That creates friction and eventually breakage on your hair.

Two options: Stop using synthetic hair all together. Or try to find some hair that is more compaticable with your hair strand shape.

I could be way off base here. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2021)

Napp said:


> It should be showing now


I see the photo, thank you!


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 28, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Wait a ....is that...? @GettingKinky, I KNOW you not trying to sneak in and out of THIS thread!


You caught me! You are way too observant. 

I don’t really have an ends routine- since I wear my hair curly all the time I never really see them. 

Before my weekly wash, I wet my ends and apply olaplex 3 and let it sit for 10 minutes. 

And I have a great curly stylist who I see every 4 months and she does a curl by curl trim. She is so patient and thorough - the trim takes about an hour. 

Until I decide to straighten my hair- which I haven’t had done in 4 years my ends routine probably won’t get any more involved than this.

But I love @Chicoro threads so I’ll be hanging out.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2021)

GettingKinky said:


> You caught me! You are way too observant.
> 
> I don’t really have an ends routine- since I wear my hair curly all the time I never really see them.
> 
> ...



THAT's an End Routine. You IN!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2021)

Before I go for tonight, I think I am going to implement one rule. Ya'll, we are way too hard on ourselves.  From this post forward, if I see someone being rough with herself I'm going to post this:


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 28, 2021)

Speaking of being too rough with ourselves, I’m going to be a bit more gentle with my detangling. It make take a few extra minutes to be gentle, but my ends deserve it.


----------



## Napp (Dec 28, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> I'm sorry my friend, but you are SOLIDLY at shoulder length!!! In fact, I would say that you are BEYOND shoulder length. That hair in the middle of your nape, that is dropping in length toward your bra is saying to me, "Ms. Chicoro, I want to lead my sisters down to mid back, but our hair mommy keeps cutting me back."
> 
> For real though. What I see is someone who has hair that can grow, at a minimum, to mid back length. Your issue is not a 'hair won't grow' issue. Your challenge is, "How do I protect this hair so that it can gain length and thicken at mid back?". That's the million dollar question.
> 
> ...


I am one year post keratin treatment. I am trying to stay natural but its hard for me. The keratin looked great at first but over time my hair broke off. My hair is about the same length it was last year this time so I didn't retain any length this whole year which is depressing. I hope that by staying away from the chemicals, not cutting off my hair and wearing wigs as my protective styles I can finally retain length. The longest my hair has grown was full APL so that's my 2022 goal. Then after we will see if I can get to BSB length.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 28, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> @keranikki ,
> 
> Come out! Come out wherever you are! Speaking of bees, @keranikki has been busy as a bee buzzing in and out of this thread. This thread is like bees to honey. It's irresistible. Then it it becomes a trap. You've been found out. Bring yourself and those hair ends of yours on back to this thread. Because, well, we got you.


Lol, you got me! I was trying to stay in lurk mode. Once, I take some updated pictures,  I will officially join.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2021)

keranikki said:


> Lol, you got me! I was trying to stay in lurk mode. Once, I take some updated pictures,  I will officially join.


It’s already official. You in.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 28, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Wooo weee! Somebody is looking Barbie Doll Pretty!  I am so sorry about the situation with your hair. I personally enjoyed the TedTalk. If this is a TedTalk, then mine are Ted Dissertations. *_You see how I brought the attention back to myself*._..
> 
> Regarding stress, every year this girl I knew would lose her hair during finals, in December, when we were attending the university. So, her doctor put her on Vitamin B Complex - Stress Formula.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion, I will talk to my provider and even if she says no I’ll try it anyway. My hair has always been so so thick that I had to separate in 3 sections each side, now I can split her in half. I had a nightmare that all of my hair was an inch long except the front  nothing wrong with short hair but in the dream I didn’t know how it happened and that was the nightmare portion. 
Thank you ladies you all are the best, I missed being here.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 29, 2021)

Napp said:


> I am one year post keratin treatment. I am trying to stay natural but its hard for me. The keratin looked great at first but over time my hair broke off. My hair is about the same length it was last year this time so I didn't retain any length this whole year which is depressing. I hope that by staying away from the chemicals, not cutting off my hair and wearing wigs as my protective styles I can finally retain length. The longest my hair has grown was full APL so that's my 2022 goal. Then after we will see if I can get to BSB length.



I am sorry to hear that your hair broke off. I do understand that hair setbacks can be impactful and make one feel bad.  It is good to know that your hair didn't break off closer to your ears. There is a blessing in the *fact *that your hair is not shorter than your starting length. You've made an assessment and have put some options on the table for yourself and a plan! Your hair is clearly on its way to armpit length. The hair has already dropped down to that length in some areas of your nape. I think your hair is an ideal candidate for Olaplex 0 and Olaplex 3. Now that we all know a small of your story, and where you are trying to go, we can support you in your journey within this thread. Thank you for sharing and entrusting us with the details of your story.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 29, 2021)

MizzBFly said:


> Thank you for the suggestion, I will talk to my provider and even if she says no I’ll try it anyway. My hair has always been so so thick that I had to separate in 3 sections each side, now I can split her in half. I had a nightmare that all of my hair was an inch long except the front  nothing wrong with short hair but in the dream I didn’t know how it happened and that was the nightmare portion.
> Thank you ladies you all are the best, I missed being here.


We are glad to have you back. Even though this thread is a trap we can still help one another thrive! I'm sure you will do your research as it relates to Vitamin B Complex- Stress formula. That dream of yours sounds about right. At the beginning of the year your hair was thick, long and beautiful as usual. Then, some very impactful life incidents happened. On top of that you had a surprisingly bad experience at the hair salon that adversely impacted your hair. Although all of it transpired over a year's time, it still seemed to come out of nowhere. The great thing is that you are here with us who are located everywhere! Everywhere trumps nowhere. Thus, you are in a great place. The fabulous thing is once your hair situation stabilizes and your hair starts to flourish and thrive, you can strut on down that line and we all salute you! Hang in there.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 29, 2021)

https://tenor.com/view/sasquatch-gif-21839775


----------



## iamyattababe (Dec 29, 2021)

I’m in!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 29, 2021)

iamyattababe said:


> I’m in!



Well HELLO @iamyattababe ! It's warm up inside this thread. That's because of all the packed in prisoners, I mean participants.


----------



## iamyattababe (Dec 29, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Well HELLO @iamyattababe ! It's warm up inside this thread. That's because of all the packed in prisoners, I mean participants.


Lol okay! I haven’t been on here in a minute, but let me go see..


----------



## Napp (Dec 29, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> I am sorry to hear that your hair broke off. I do understand that hair setbacks can be impactful and make one feel bad.  It is good to know that your hair didn't break off closer to your ears. There is a blessing in the *fact *that your hair is not shorter than your starting length. You've made an assessment and have put some options on the table for yourself and a plan! Your hair is clearly on its way to armpit length. The hair has already dropped down to that length in some areas of your nape. I think your hair is an ideal candidate for Olaplex 0 and Olaplex 3. Now that we all know a small of your story, and where you are trying to go, we can support you in your journey within this thread. Thank you for sharing and entrusting us with the details of your story.


I actually have olaplex step one and two (I have a license) that I need to use up. Because it has two steps I don't typically reach for it. I will probably use that as my DC after I take out my braids. I also have Joico Defy damage Protective bond building masque that I need to use too. Maybe  I will alternate them between washings. I was thinking of washing and rebraiding every 2 months but I might make it every month to get more washings in. I have so many products I need to use up....


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 29, 2021)

Napp said:


> I am one year post keratin treatment. I am trying to stay natural but its hard for me. The keratin looked great at first but over time my hair broke off. My hair is about the same length it was last year this time so I didn't retain any length this whole year which is depressing. I hope that by staying away from the chemicals, not cutting off my hair and wearing wigs as my protective styles I can finally retain length. The longest my hair has grown was full APL so that's my 2022 goal. Then after we will see if I can get to BSB length.



I saw this and wrote it down for myself. It is how to make a keratin hair treatment for natural hair at home.  You can order the keratin and the glycolic acid from if you are in the United States.



Equipment You’ll Need •
 Measuring cups • Mixing bowls • Thermometer • Stick blender/ High shear mixer Ingredients • 2 Cups (61%) Basic Conditioner  https://goo.gl/CyQR7y • ¼ cup (15%) keratin  https://goo.gl/drVkhM • ¼ cup (15%) glycolic acid solution  https://goo.gl/owj31u • 1 Tbsp (2%) vegetable glycerin  https://goo.gl/Hzhtyz • 1 ½ Tbsp (3%) marula oil  https://goo.gl/ooWV4E • 1 ½ Tbsp (3%) avocado oil  https://goo.gl/Hf9NyU • 1 Tsp (1%) konjac powder  https://zurl.co/e6Rt 

Customizing 
1. Gently heat using stove top or microwave 2 Cups of Basic Conditioner to 180F and remove from heat. 
2. In a separate container, combine ¼ cup keratin and ¼ cup glycolic acid solution 
3. Add the keratin and glycolic mixture to the heated Basic Conditioner while mixing with a stick blender or high shear mixer until fully blended. 
4. Add 1 Tbsp vegetable glycerin, 1 ½ Tbsp marula oil and 1 ½ Tbsp avocado oil and continue mixing. 
5. Slowly add 1 Tsp konjac powder by sprinkling into mixture while continuously mixing with stick blender or high shear mixer. 
6. Mix until all ingredients are well blended. 
7. Once the conditioner has cooled to room temperature, pour into bottles or back into original ½ gallon container. 


Directions for Use 
1. Apply after thoroughly cleaning hair. We recommend using Deep Cleansing Natural Hair Shampoo (https://youtu.be/DRrpF4vlNtY) or Vital Skin Face & Body Wash. 
2. Squeeze out excess water and apply a generous amount of the Keratin Treatment. 
3. Leave on for 15 - 20 minutes. 
4. Lightly rinse hair, just enough so that the Keratin Treatment is no longer visible. 
5. Gently towel dry hair. If you want to let your hair air-dry, you will notice the shine and smoothness, but your curls should be intact and bouncy. 
6. For straightening hair, blow dry completely until hair is completely dry. 
7. Once hair is completely dry, use a straightening iron on high heat (410F or higher for best results).


----------



## Napp (Dec 29, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> I saw this and wrote it down for myself. It is how to make a keratin hair treatment for natural hair at home.  You can order the keratin and the glycolic acid from if you are in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if ill go back to keratin again but thanks for this! The thing about the keratin is that it needs to be done regularly if you don't want breakage but I'm so lazy about doing them especially since I don't wear them for the straight hair look. I noticed my keratin treated curls have less longevity than my natural curls which is why I decided to go back to natural. But my keratin treated hair was more malleable and defined easier than my natural hair so its a trade off. If I do go back I will probably use Arosci Resturcturing foam (Amino acid treatment) or Pure Brazillian Clear (Keratin treatment). Those are some brands I liked in the past.


----------



## Napp (Dec 29, 2021)

I had healthy hair once upon a time. I did some digging for some old pics before I ran with chemicals heavy. These pics will keep me inspired to understand the assignment and to stay natural! I was full APL in these pics.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 29, 2021)

Napp said:


> I had healthy hair once upon a time. I did some digging for some old pics before I ran with chemicals heavy. These pics will keep me inspired to understand the assignment and to stay natural! I was full APL in these pics.
> 
> View attachment 477847
> 
> View attachment 477849


Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Royalq (Dec 30, 2021)

Been applying olaplex no7 oil to my ends nightly as my hair is flat ironed. Im planning on toying around with rollersets because im tired of airdrying my hair. So this oil is light weight enough to not weigh my hair down.


----------



## frizzy (Dec 30, 2021)

If it wasn't for this thread,  I would be putting off doing my henna and indigo tx today.  

I'm gonna start the year off right with the 2 step process instead of a one step hendigo, like I said earlier.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 30, 2021)

frizzy said:


> If it wasn't for this thread,  I would be putting off doing my henna and indigo tx today.
> 
> I'm gonna start the year off right with the 2 step process instead of a one step hendigo, like I said earlier.


See, entrapment and imprisonments have their benefits!


----------



## frizzy (Dec 30, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> See, entrapment and imprisonments have their benefits!


Yep, lemme go on 'head and get up now...


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 30, 2021)

frizzy said:


> Yep, lemme go on 'head and get up now...


This thread allows you to go just so far. Thus, we are going to know by the sound of the beep and the red blinking light if you strayed to far when you attempt to 'go on head and get up'. I see you.


_*Presses finger on tracker to ensure it's working properly. Relaxes, and doesn't worry about @frizzy leaving the fold in an escape attempt. Assures self that escape is futile. Goes back to what I was doing.*_


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 30, 2021)

I have been doing 'practice grease' runs on my hair ends. These are Shea Butter mix coated braids, from root to tips. Ends are coated with water, castor oil and Shea butter, then put in bun on top of head before sleeping. In the house I let my hair feets       run free for just a little bit. But most of the time I have the braids pulled back in a ponytail. Then, I pull it into a chignon and wrap the pony with a nylon knee-hi, as seen in the photo with the pink and black. The braids and pony are not exciting styles but they work as it relates to moving me toward some Luscious Healthy Ends! Here's to wearing my librarian look by day in order to gain a lioness mane in a short time frame!

The photo in pink doubles as a reminder that: "I see you!" Don't be trying to sneak out this thread.


----------



## frizzy (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Chicoro (Dec 30, 2021)

frizzy said:


>


  


We got an escapee! Thwart the attempt! Thwart the escape attempt immediately ! Get back here!!!!


----------



## princess_peach (Dec 30, 2021)

After lurking for a few years I'm now joining the challenge for next year


----------



## frizzy (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm back!   

Henna is finally in.  I'll do my nails while it marinates.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 30, 2021)

princess_peach said:


> After lurking for a few years I'm now joining the challenge for next year



For *NEXT *year? You IN- as in *IN*STANTLY!  Got you @princess_peach!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2021)

@Chicoro 
....
Been super Busy tryna' close out 2021!  You are right, I have been dippin' in & out.  (Of the Forum, in general)
But I'm in it to Win it in 2022. 

Will be here! Present and Accounted For!


----------



## frizzy (Dec 30, 2021)

Oh me oh my, the indigo is still in...


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2021)

frizzy said:


> Oh me oh my, the indigo is still in...


And so are you…STILL in this thread. It gives “Always and Forever” a whole new spin and connotation!

Is it a good or bad thing the indigo is still in your hair?


----------



## frizzy (Dec 31, 2021)

It was only bad because I wanted to be done with it!

I'm trying to keep my commitments so my next thing to do is get a starting picture.


----------



## Belicoily (Dec 31, 2021)

Okay. I'm in. I'm new here but not new to the natural hair community; I've been around for awhile here and there.  

In any case, I will be dusting/trimming my ends either later today or on Saturday (New Years Day). After that I will post a beginning pic of my ends. My Ends Routine is on lock thanks to the beautiful, skilled and knowledgeable @Chicoro  So we will see where a year of this stellar routine lands me 

I look forward to watching everyone else's progress as well.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2021)

Belicoily said:


> Okay. I'm in. I'm new here but not new to the natural hair community; I've been around for awhile here and there.
> 
> In any case, I will be dusting/trimming my ends either later today or on Saturday (New Years Day). After that I will post a beginning pic of my ends. My Ends Routine is on lock thanks to the beautiful, skilled and knowledgeable @Chicoro  So we will see where a year of this stellar routine lands me
> 
> I look forward to watching everyone else's progress as well.



Welcome to the Thunderdome!    It's not hard or difficult to watch others when you, yourself are on lock down.... in THIS thread. Because girl, you are not going anywhere.  

Looking forward to seeing your lovely hair!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2021)

frizzy said:


> It was only bad because I wanted to be done with it!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my commitments so my next thing to do is get a starting picture.



I'll keep you committed alright...Up in this Hair Asylum thread.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2021)

HAIR FEETS! 

Are you READY? 

The stroll into 2022 is about to start! 

Let's get ready to grow us some LUSCIOUS. HEALTHY ENDS!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## keranikki (Dec 31, 2021)

Salutations to all! Below are my starting pictures. I have a trim scheduled on 4 Feb 2022. I’m no longer trimming my own hair, due to my inability to ensure it’s even.
To protect my ends, I will complete the following:

Olaplex 0/3 weekly
Clarify weekly with KC Come Clean
Mid week shampoo with Giovanni Deep Moisture Shampoo
DC weekly with Olaplex #5

I’m currently rocking WNGs for the winter.  I will ensure that my hair is dried thoroughly to create a hard caste. The caste will protect my ends. Once warm weather commences, my hair will be pinned up 100% of the time.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2022)

keranikki said:


> Salutations to all! Below are my starting pictures. I have a trim scheduled on 4 Feb 2022. I’m no longer trimming my own hair, due to my inability to ensure it’s even.
> To protect my ends, I will complete the following:
> 
> Olaplex 0/3 weekly
> ...



We can't see the photos!

Edited: I see them now!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2022)

@ItsMeLilLucky 
Hey.....psssssst... have you realized with wrapped your ankle with a rope-like hair, and now you too are trapped in this quagmire of a thread. It's like quicksand up in here!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2022)

@BonBon88 

@demlew 

@Missjaxon 


I see YOU!!!!!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 1, 2022)

I always take off more than I intend to when I trim, I figure I must need it lol.

Anyhow 1st day of the year and I’m starting on a fresh new canvas which feels very positive. These ends will be babied and nurtured and with any luck I’ll be at MBL in a years time.

I plan on keeping all of my growth by doing the following:-

Weekly shampoo and DC. I say I will do it more regularly but I never do so I will just accept weekly. And my hair is good with once a week washing.
Using Olaplex 0 and 3, probably not every week but every other week
Incorporating K18 monthly
Overnight pre-poo with Amla (not Dabur) - I had very good results doing this previously every other week
Moisture and seal as needed (I don't need to do it every day)
Protein as needed (this is an absolute must in my routine)
Trims every 12 weeks or so
Religiously using my silk cap

Oh and Happy New Year all, I hope 2022 brings you all joy and prosperity!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 1, 2022)

@Napp Stunningly beautiful hair. If you got there once then you can certainly get there again.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 1, 2022)

@LushLox your name is so appropriate. Your locks are incredibly lush.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2022)

LushLox said:


> @Napp Stunningly beautiful hair. If you got there once then you can certainly get there again.



In the words of Bugs Bunny, "Indubitably!" @LushLox, a very true statement spoken to @Napp. I agree 1000%!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2022)

We are just 1 Day IN 2022 and we are almost at 200 posts for this Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2022.  As with most challenges I host, approximately 190 of the 200 posts are mine.  

Gather your supplies. Organize your processes and get your cameras ready.  This seemingly silly thread is a powerful way to keep you on track toward reaching at least one of your goals, albeit a minor goal in the overall scheme of our life goals.


Are you ready?

CHARGE!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2022)

The world is dark on this side of the big pond. Night, night you Pretty Things!


----------



## Napp (Jan 1, 2022)

After moisturizing with s curl I usually seal with Camille rose natural almond jai butter because its non greasy but I wonder if my hair is really being sealed due to its creamy consistency. My hair feels good and moisturized though so I wonder if I should bother changing anything.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> The world is dark on this side of the big pond. Night, night you Pretty Things!


Good night! Pleasant dreams.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks doll @GettingKinky 

I've just used some SaschaJuan Overnight Treatment with a tiny bit of castor oil on the ends. I put my hair in a loose bun with no pins and donned my cap. I'm not planning on going out tomorrow so it will just stay like that all day.

I just checked my work diary, thankfully I have no meetings on my return to work on Tuesday, so my hair can just stay wrapped in my silk cap. Meetings for most of Wednesday though so I will just prep my hair for a bun and keep it that way for the week. I'll comb again on Sunday on wash day. I'm going to revisit my green smoothies again cause my growth rate just amped when I was taking them regularly.​


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2022)

*Healthy Ends Tip: Measuring Your Hair*

When measuring the hair for your starting point, please be meticulous with this all important process. That means, make sure you document EXACTLY how you measured and where you measured so that you can have a true reading at the final measure point.


Place hair in sections that you can find and re-do anytime. Do not just choose random hairs in your head to measure. You are setting yourself up for failure and disappointment.
Measure the hair from the root and to the end.
Take a photo of that sectioned hair and write on the photo the length measurements of that area. For example, I do Bantu Knots and I take a photo and write on each bantu knot the length of the hair. I have a reliable record.
Make sure you indicate if the hair is wet or dry or oily when you measure it. If I measure my dry, stretched hair, it tends to be a 1/2 inch or even an entire inch 'shorter' than if I were to measure it WET. I have to remind myself to measure my hair WET. That shows me the greatest length on my stretched hair that is not straightened.


----------



## snoop (Jan 2, 2022)

I really should be sleeping... there were so many posts that I needed to catch up on.  This thread is hot and I'm going to have to come back and post (today's self) my routine and hopefully some pics.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2022)

*Re-Braid Process*

I do something else to my hair on a weekly basis. I don't wash my hair weekly anymore. I don't have the interest to do that or quite often, neither the time. So, I am washing my hair about every 2,3 or 4 weeks.

I re-braid my hair 1x per week, usually on the weekends, specifically on Sunday, as I have more time. Rushing always creates an opportunity for me to have unnecessary and massive breakage.

My Process:

Unbraid hair. Saturate the the dry hair, approximately the last six (6) inches of hair with a protein fortifying product. Today I used my Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor. I like to use Brazilian Keratin Leave -In but I can't always find it. I used to make my own concoction with Colorful Neutral Protein Filler but that 6.99 bottle costs $30.00 US dollars on Amazon France - NO THANKS! Recently I just purchased from AromaZone Keratin Protect. I will  start to use that when I finish my Aphogee. AromaZone is a like a giant store with beauty product and natural ingredients, here in France. They have a store in Lyon, now. Point: Understand processes so you can use whatever products to which you have access work. Never, ever be product dependent. If they discontinue or change the formulation, for whatever reason, you will be in trouble. It is so important to develop and nurture Product Autonomy and Independence.
Once I saturate the last six (6) inches of hair, I then spray the enter section of hair with plain warm water or a warm tea concoction. Most times it is just plain old water.
Then I massage my scalp with a warm melted, Shea butter.
I leave my hair in Bantu Knots and let it rest under a plastic cap. 
Then, I put Shea butter on my entire head and re-braid my hair.

Aphogee        Brazilian               Colorful Neutral    AromaZone
Green Tea      Keratin Leave-In   Protein Filler         Keratin Protect


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2022)

snoop said:


> I really should be sleeping... there were so many posts that I needed to catch up on.  This thread is hot and I'm going to have to come back and post (today's self) my routine and hopefully some pics.



_*Squirms with delight in anticipation of Snoop's future, promised post with information and pictures to come!
Stops self and remembers,  "Of course she's coming back. SHE CAN'T ESCAPE this thread" *_


Yes, @snoop , come on back on your OWN accord. Keep believing you really are making a free choice. Yeah, okay.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2022)

Don't be afraid! Join us in this Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2022. You just never know what you may get. Our what may get YOU! 



​


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2022)

(I am not using this right now as my hair is gaining length and I have lots of fragile hairs. It is not good for detangling or slip. It is GREAT for moisture.)

*Coconut Milk Conditioner (DIY) Look at how that spoon stands up by itself: Rich and Thick! Try it for thirsty Hair Ends.*

This is my homemade coconut conditioner. I make it and use it 1x per week. I heated it up this time and it felt sooooo good!

I make it so it does two things:
1. Lubricate the hair strands
2. Lay down the cuticles (DE-SWELL the hair strand is the correct term!)

I use coconut milk or coconut cream. I like coconut milk more because when I add guar gum, it forms more of a solid, thick substance. I use peanut oil because it is super greasy, too.

I think the box of coconut milk is about 200 ml. I use ALL of this at one time.

Pros:
1. Easy to make
2. Thick and rich and greasy
3. Easy to find ingredients
4. Inexpensive

Cons:
1. Very little slip when detangling
2. Doesn't smell good without adding scent
3. Can't keep in fridge, it goes bad

Ingredients:
-coconut milk or cream (200 ml)
-guar gum (1 teaspoon to 1 tablespoon)
-peanut oil (1/4 cup)
-citric acid (1/2 to 1 teaspoon)
-Water if needed to thin

Once blended, I pour it out and heat it up. Then, I doctor it up by adding olive oil and honey right before applying to my hair.


----------



## Kiaray8 (Jan 2, 2022)

Joining! I don't have a set routine at the moment for my ends so I will look through for some tips! But I am planning on moisturising every night with water & Vatika oil and wrapping my ends regardless of what hairstyle I do now. The current condition of my ends is below - my hair is stretched but without heat in these photos. I did a quick trim in November of roughly 0.5-1 inch and most likely I will trim at the next 6-month mark if it's needed. Looking forward to seeing all the growth of everyone's hair this year!


----------



## keranikki (Jan 2, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> We can't see the photos!


My bad. I think I fixed the issue.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 2, 2022)

I got my straightened for New Year’s Eve. Then I got doused by champagne at the celebration I was at after the ball drop countdown.  There went my blowout. Best length check I could do for now. I neglected my hair this past year because I had a lot on my plate. It was a rough year for me. I barely deep conditioned and it showed. I had to chop off 3 inches of hair because they were so thin. Lesson learned. Deep conditioning under the hooded dryer is a must for my hair. No ways around it. Conditioning in the shower isn’t enough.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 2, 2022)

@Chicoro all of your thickly greasy concoctions have done wonders for your hair. I’m curious - when you shampoo what do you use to remove it all, and how many times do you have to shampoo?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2022)

keranikki said:


> My bad. I think I fixed the issue.


I see them, thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> @Chicoro all of your thickly greasy concoctions have done wonders for your hair. I’m curious - when you shampoo what do you use to remove it all, and how many times do you have to shampoo?



When I used that, it was as a conditioner. Thus, nothing was used to shampoo. 

When I do want do break down the build-up, surprisingly glycerin/olive oil/Aloe Vera break it down. Or, I use a clarifying shampoo. I might wash it 2x. The only time want to get my hair squeaky clean is before a blowout and flat iron/press.

I will wash my hair and let it dry the day before and not use any leave-ins. Then, I will wash it again the next day and style it that day.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> I got my straightened for New Year’s Eve. Then I got doused by champagne at the celebration I was at after the ball drop countdown.  There went my blowout. Best length check I could do for now. I neglected my hair this past year because I had a lot on my plate. It was a rough year for me. I barely deep conditioned and it showed. I had to chop off 3 inches of hair because they were so thin. Lesson learned. Deep conditioning under the hooded dryer is a must for my hair. No ways around it. Conditioning in the shower isn’t enough.
> View attachment 478091View attachment 478093View attachment 478095



You are solidly at collar bone length! Your hair is full and thick. Your hair is shiny and very dark. Some folks get bald spots and have hair that one can see through completely. You have some blessings here with this lovely hair. Let's see what happens in 2022 and let's all take it one day at a time!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2022)

Take it easy, Pretty Things. Tomorrow is the first start of a fresh, the first week of a new year. Some of us are rejoicing and skipping into others. Others are barely crossing over that line, dragging and slow. But it does it matter, you got here, though! Don't judge yourselves and let's be nice to us.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2022)

Here's a little treat. This is our very own Niko's Cousin. I am not sure if she is still here on LHCF and I don't know what her screen is here. She just mentioned to me in passing she is a former LHCF member. 

Let's take in a moment to look at her Luscious Healthy Ends. They are magnificent!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2022)

Have a fabulous week! I will talk with you all soon!


----------



## naturaldoll (Jan 2, 2022)

I want to add more protein to my routine, but before I do I need to find a good moisturizing deep conditioner.  

What's a good deep conditioner with no protein, mineral oil or silicone?  Preferably with some slip.


----------



## Napp (Jan 2, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Here's a little treat. This is our very own Niko's Cousin. I am not sure if she is still here on LHCF and I don't know what her screen is here. She just mentioned to me in passing she is a former LHCF member.
> 
> Let's take in a moment to look at her Luscious Healthy Ends. They are magnificent!




OMG I remember her! I want to say she was called redhotlala or something like that. I used to stalk her fotki! Beautiful hair! I am not too surprised she went natural.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2022)

naturaldoll said:


> I want to add more protein to my routine, but before I do I need to find a good moisturizing deep conditioner.
> 
> What's a good deep conditioner with no protein, mineral oil or silicone?  Preferably with some slip.


We can tell you, but what's good for us may not be good for you. My suggestion is for you to start looking up products and look at the back of label on the conditioners, at the ingredients. Try to find one to three examples. After you've made some eliminations and picked what you think may be good then we can really do our stuff!  Bring the selections back here and we can all talk about it.  In the end, you'd have cultivated a skill for a lifetime. Being able to read and understand product ingredients gives a tremendous amount of autonomy and independence and freedom - except from this thread! No leaving. Period.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2022)

Napp said:


> OMG I remember her! I want to say she was called redhotlala or something like that. I used to stalk her fotki! Beautiful hair! I am not too surprised she went natural.


It looks like she's been stretching her relaxer for 28 months, or over 2 years and 4 months. Her hair truly is magnficent.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 3, 2022)

I just moisturised with Aveda Nutriplenish Daily Treatment. I split my hair into quarters and really focused on the ends. This is quite a heavy leave in for me, but that's okay I won't be having my hair down this week.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2022)

LushLox said:


> I just moisturised with Aveda Nutriplenish Daily Treatment. I split my hair into quarters and really focused on the ends. This is quite a heavy leave in for me, but that's okay I won't be having my hair down this week.


That's the great thing about these kinds of challenges. They incite you  to do things a little bit differently. Sometimes those tweaks create a windfall and cascade of positive results.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2022)

Tropic of Brittany on YouTube has great natural updos to protect those Luscious Healty Ends using twisted, natural, stretched hair.


----------



## Napp (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm looking for a new sealant for my moisturize and seal regimen. I don't want anything oily or greasy though. I would continue to use Camille Rose if it wasn't for her taking my money and never sending me product. Now I have to find something else. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2022)

Napp said:


> I'm looking for a new sealant for my moisturize and seal regimen. I don't want anything oily or greasy though. I would continue to use Camille Rose if it wasn't for her taking my money and never sending me product. Now I have to find something else. Any suggestions?





Napp said:


> I'm looking for a new sealant for my moisturize and seal regimen. I don't want anything oily or greasy though. I would continue to use Camille Rose if it wasn't for her taking my money and never sending me product. Now I have to find something else. Any suggestions?


She’s wrong for that! Taking your money. And not giving you anything in return.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 3, 2022)

Napp said:


> I'm looking for a new sealant for my moisturize and seal regimen. I don't want anything oily or greasy though. I would continue to use Camille Rose if it wasn't for her taking my money and never sending me product. Now I have to find something else. Any suggestions?


Did you report her to your bank?


----------



## Napp (Jan 3, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Did you report her to your bank?


I paid through paypal. I don't know what's the procedure for getting my money back.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 3, 2022)

Napp said:


> I paid through paypal. I don't know what's the procedure for getting my money back.


It's easy to raise a claim on PayPal and I think you have something like 90 or 150 days from purchase. Just go through the service centre/ via website rather than the app. State that you didn't receive the item and they should resolve with the retailer or most likely refund your money.

*corrected spelling.


----------



## snoop (Jan 3, 2022)

So, I don't have any length check pictures, YET, but I thought that I would post this to give a bit of a picture of what I'm working with.  Like a few others in this thread, I think that my ends are pretty healthy, but I'm working on curbing shedding and broken hairs in my crown area.  It wasn't until I pulled these photos for this thread, that I think that I finally understand where my problem area is.  The excess shedding that I've had has been in my crown area.  I knew that i lost some volume, but I can really notice it in the sides of my hair.  There is a twisted updo that I used to wear, where I just wrap my jumbo or medium twists on themselves and tuck them away.  I can't really do that now and I didn't realize why until I looked at these pictures.  There are parts of my hair that are 3-4 inches shorter than the hairs that they are directly beside.  



Since August, I've been detangling under water and my hair loves it, so I'm going to continue doing that and hopefully by the end of the year, I'll see some retention.  I'm going to treat my hair as APL which should account for the shortest layers. 

Like @Chicoro , I plan on waiting until my hair reaches a certain length before I will think about cutting my hair back into a shape.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 4, 2022)

Napp said:


> OMG I remember her! I want to say she was called redhotlala or something like that. I used to stalk her fotki! Beautiful hair! I am not too surprised she went natural.




EAGLE EYES @Napp has said it! 

You were RIGHT! Her fotki name was LoveYa4Ever and her LHCF name was RedHotLaLa. She is still a member here, with a third screen name , but she rarely visits here anymore.

I did not make the connection. I remember her on Fotki as LoveYa4Ever and she had hair that was UNREAL int terms of thickness and length!!! Just super gorgeous hair. She said it was okay to confirm her names.


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 4, 2022)

I just posted this in the grow it long thread but figured I’d post it here too. Look at these luscious healthy ends. I think if ever my shortest layers were MBL I’d do a cut like this


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello @BellaRose ! I see you are trying to get trapped up in this thread. Once you come in, there is no leaving!


----------



## Napp (Jan 4, 2022)

Can you have luscious healthy ends that are not even? I don't know how healthy my ends are but I don't use heat or wear my hair straight anymore (except for length checks) I don't see myself trimming my hair until I get to my goal length. Can I maintain healthy ends that are a little jagged?

 I don't trust anyone else for a trim right now but I have lost the skills to trim my own hair like I used to. I have a stylist I've been seeing to get my hair braided and I don't like the way she silk presses. Way too much heat. The local beauty salon is Dominican and they straight up fry hair straight. I went there to get my brows done and the lady fried this girls to death and the whole salon smelled like burnt hair. I think I may go back to my old beauty school and get a press and trim there If I was to get it done. They tend to listen more to what you want because they are still learning. I might just need to suck it up and do it myself but I've gotten so hair lazy with my hair. I cant believe sometimes how much I used to love doing hair....


----------



## LushLox (Jan 4, 2022)

Napp said:


> Can you have luscious healthy ends that are not even? I don't know how healthy my ends are but I don't use heat or wear my hair straight anymore (except for length checks) I don't see myself trimming my hair until I get to my goal length. Can I maintain healthy ends that are a little jagged?
> 
> I don't trust anyone else for a trim right now but I have lost the skills to trim my own hair like I used to. I have a stylist I've been seeing to get my hair braided and I don't like the way she silk presses. Way too much heat. The local beauty salon is Dominican and they straight up fry hair straight. I went there to get my brows done and the lady fried this girls to death and the whole salon smelled like burnt hair. I think I may go back to my old beauty school and get a press and trim there If I was to get it done. They tend to listen more to what you want because they are still learning. I might just need to suck it up and do it myself but I've gotten so hair lazy with my hair. I cant believe sometimes how much I used to love doing hair....



Yeah I feel that you can; if you are happy to have a not so perfect aesthetic I don't see why you should cut them.

I had a horrible unevenness problem last year, the left side looked ridiculous compared to the right. I was planning to do quite an aggressive cut to even both up but when I really examined the ends I didn't really see a problem with my them, so after much deliberation I just left it. Now suddenly my left side has more or less caught up with the right. So I'm really glad that I didn't do that cut as that would have really set me back.

With my future trims though, I will take more care to trim as evenly as possible but if a particular side shoots ahead of the other side I'm not going to worry too much about it. Just as long as my ends are good, I'm good.

You are probably going to need to trim eventually, watch lots of tutorials and you'll soon get the confidence. I really like Deeper than hair's one


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 4, 2022)

Napp said:


> Can you have luscious healthy ends that are not even? I don't know how healthy my ends are but I don't use heat or wear my hair straight anymore (except for length checks) I don't see myself trimming my hair until I get to my goal length. Can I maintain healthy ends that are a little jagged?
> 
> I don't trust anyone else for a trim right now but I have lost the skills to trim my own hair like I used to. I have a stylist I've been seeing to get my hair braided and I don't like the way she silk presses. Way too much heat. The local beauty salon is Dominican and they straight up fry hair straight. I went there to get my brows done and the lady fried this girls to death and the whole salon smelled like burnt hair. I think I may go back to my old beauty school and get a press and trim there If I was to get it done. They tend to listen more to what you want because they are still learning. I might just need to suck it up and do it myself but I've gotten so hair lazy with my hair. *I cant believe sometimes how much I used to love doing hair....*



I fell out of love with hair from 2013 until 2017. It happens.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 4, 2022)

LushLox said:


> Yeah I feel that you can; if you are happy to have a not so perfect aesthetic I don't see why you should cut them.
> 
> *I had a horrible unevenness problem last year, the left side looked ridiculous compared to the right*. I was planning to do quite an aggressive cut to even both up but when I really examined the ends I didn't really see a problem with my them, so after much deliberation I just left it. Now suddenly my left side has more or less caught up with the right. So I'm really glad that I didn't do that cut as that would have really set me back.
> 
> ...




Aha! THIS, is your growing pattern. The right side of your hair drops in length first, then the left side catches up. That's priceless information you got there.


----------



## BellaRose (Jan 4, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Hello @BellaRose ! I see you are trying to get trapped up in this thread. Once you come in, there is no leaving!


@Chicoro Aw man... I was thinking of just cheering you ladies on. lol. My ends really need some tlc if truth be told. So yes I'm in.


----------



## Napp (Jan 4, 2022)

LushLox said:


> Yeah I feel that you can; if you are happy to have a not so perfect aesthetic I don't see why you should cut them.
> 
> I had a horrible unevenness problem last year, the left side looked ridiculous compared to the right. I was planning to do quite an aggressive cut to even both up but when I really examined the ends I didn't really see a problem with my them, so after much deliberation I just left it. Now suddenly my left side has more or less caught up with the right. So I'm really glad that I didn't do that cut as that would have really set me back.
> 
> ...




Oh this is a great tutorial! I am going to try this and save some money as well. I am kind of excited to see my length. I plan on doing a rollerset and flat iron to lessen the direct heat and help preserve my ends when I do finally check my length.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 4, 2022)

BellaRose said:


> @Chicoro Aw man... I was thinking of just cheering you ladies on. lol. My ends really need some tlc if truth be told. So yes I'm in.



This thread can help you give your ends some *TLC*. But beware, you can't "*Creep"* out this thread once you're in it, though.  I KNOW you're 'in'. You're trapped in here now, just like the rest of them. Welcome!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jan 4, 2022)

Sign me up.
I haven’t done a henna treatment in 2 yrs nor an Olaplex No. 0 + 3 treatment in 1 year.


----------



## Royalq (Jan 5, 2022)

So i stumbled across an old text message i sent a girl who loved my hair about my hair regimen. In that text i mentioned that i used ORS curls unleashed leave in as a moisturizer and castor oil as a sealant. At that time my hair was so healthy and full. I went out and bought the ors again and used it last night and was like dang! How did I forget!? As soon as it hit my hair is softened and created slip. Sometimes you get so caught up in trying new products you forget what works. Im going to use this moisturizer this year and seal with castor oil and baggy ever now and then to retain length


----------



## Napp (Jan 5, 2022)

Royalq said:


> So i stumbled across an old text message i sent a girl who loved my hair about my hair regimen. In that text i mentioned that i used ORS curls unleashed leave in as a moisturizer and castor oil as a sealant. At that time my hair was so healthy and full. I went out and bought the ors again and used it last night and was like dang! How did I forget!? As soon as it hit my hair is softened and created slip. Sometimes you get so caught up in trying new products you forget what works. Im going to use this moisturizer this year and seal with castor oil and baggy ever now and then to retain length


How did you use these products? How do you typically wear your hair? Did you use the leave in cream in the jar or in the bottle?


----------



## frizzy (Jan 5, 2022)

Here goes my head full of ends!


----------



## Royalq (Jan 5, 2022)

Napp said:


> How did you use these products? How do you typically wear your hair? Did you use the leave in cream in the jar or in the bottle?


I use the one in the bottle. I moisten my hair with whatever spray i have on hand, sometimes water, sometimes conditioner mix. Then i split my hair in 4 then split each of those into 2-3 to make sure all of my hair is getting it. I pour a generous amount into my hands, rub my hands together then use the prayer hands method starting with the ends and work my way up. The ends should get product first. I repeat with the castor oil. I am relaxed so i do this when my hair is airdried and mostly wear my hair in a bun. When my hair is straight i use olaplex no 7


----------



## Napp (Jan 5, 2022)

I sealed my hair with the Doux Bonita Afro Balm and I think I used too much! Now my hair is oily   A little goes a long way indeed. It's not like Camille rose almond jai where I can put alot on and my hair not be oily. Let's see how my hair feels tomorrow....


----------



## LushLox (Jan 6, 2022)

My hair already had a fair bit of moisturiser in it, but I put on some of my Amla oil on it, it has such a beautiful lemon scent it is divine.

My hair was in good form when I was using this oil regularly.


----------



## Napp (Jan 7, 2022)

I plan to seal my ends nightly whenever I'm in an out style and every other day when I'm In a protective style. I'm team #notrim until I reach PAST my goal length. Then Ill do an even cut to my goal length. Right now my goal is BSL so I am going to grow it to MBL and then trim it back to BSL. I know nothing is better than fresh ends but I refuse to cut my length this time around for the sake of it being all even! I don't even wear my hair straightened anymore and if it was straightened I would put tight curls in it to hide the ends.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 8, 2022)

*January 2021 Statistics:*
Current Length: Grazing Tailbone
Left side:
-front top bantu knot = 23 inches
-front bottom bantu knot = 22 inches
-back top bantu knot =25.5 inches
-back bottom (nape) bantu knot =23 inches

*January 2nd, 2022 Statistics:*
Current Length: Touching/At Tailbone
Left side:
-front top bantu knot = 24.5 inches
-front bottom bantu knot = 23 inches
-back top bantu knot =26.5 inches
-back bottom (nape) bantu knot =24 inches



These are the lengths of my bantu knots. I am grateful for the health and length of my hair.

I am just surprised that my hair is retaining only *1 inch per year*. I'm not sure what's happening. It LOOKS longer,  as in I thought I gained three (3) inches, yet the measurements say something else. Hmmm... I have clipped my ends in the back a little bit. 


I will continue to nurture my ends and see what happens.


----------



## PagingSunshine (Jan 8, 2022)

Royalq said:


> So i stumbled across an old text message i sent a girl who loved my hair about my hair regimen. In that text i mentioned that i used ORS curls unleashed leave in as a moisturizer and castor oil as a sealant. At that time my hair was so healthy and full. I went out and bought the ors again and used it last night and was like dang! How did I forget!? As soon as it hit my hair is softened and created slip. Sometimes you get so caught up in trying new products you forget what works. Im going to use this moisturizer this year and seal with castor oil and baggy ever now and then to retain length


Don’t you love getting that old thing back. Hey it happens we forget or move on to something new. Sometimes a good product break is needed.


----------



## frizzy (Jan 8, 2022)

I steamed 40 minutes with one of Miele's DC enhanced with SAA,  honey, LPP and the ceramides product.  

Rinsed it a few hours later with the last of some vintage Porosity Control.  

Lastly,  I saturated my hair with Mane n' Tail conditioner and twisted.   It's chilling under a silk scarf.   I'll oil scalp and moisturize in a few days.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello @silverbuttons ! Come on in!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 9, 2022)

A Possible Ends Routine:



Fortify the hair ends with a light protein. Saturate dry ends with the product. Let it soak into the hair.
Lubricate the ends the hair with an oil or butter.
Stop ends from rubbing against clothing.
Put ends up out the air and out of sight.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 9, 2022)

I trimmed my hair last weekend, which was waaaaaay overdue.  I just washed and conditioned with Olaplex No 4 and 8.  I will interchange with 0&3 with 4&5.  Plus aphogee 2 step protein treatment every 6 weeks.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 9, 2022)

@Chicoro’s post about trimming only after getting past her length goal, has me reconsidering my trim schedule for this year. Maybe I will just trim every 6 months and S&D in between, and see how my hair does. I don’t think I can go without a trim for a full year, because I use heat and am not the most diligent about moisturizing between washes. But I did trim last year about ever 12 weeks, and I don’t feel it was truly necessary beyond aesthetics. Yet… when I go too long, split ends run amok. I’m still looking for the right balance. 

So, I’ve also been thinking in general about what I can do better to specifically care for my ends, and I’ve decided on:

— S&Ds every 2-3 months.
— Incorporating a split end sealing product. One with PVP copolymers that temporarily bind the ends. I already have Bed Head Ego Boost in my stash. I want to try the Oribe one as well. 
— Moisturize and seal the ends of my braids every other night. I tend to not want to take down my styles to moisturize my hair. I just don’t feel the additional manipulation is worth it. But embarrassingly, it just dawned on me that I can just moisturize the ends without taking down the whole braid. 
— I will switch up the way I blow out my hair. I will stretch the hair out using the tension method, before going in with the brush attachment. I’m never giving up my blow dry brush.  But hopefully minimizing the number of passes will cut down on some of the mechanical damage. 
—More protein treatments.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 9, 2022)

LushLox said:


> I just moisturised with *Aveda Nutriplenish Daily Treatment.* I split my hair into quarters and really focused on the ends. This is quite a heavy leave in for me, but that's okay I won't be having my hair down this week.



I want to try this. I use the Nutriplenish Leave-in Conditioner (spray) and love it. When you say the Daily Treatment is heavy, can you expound on what you mean? It it oily? The only way I can use it, is if it’s not too watery. Otherwise it will revert my blowout. The only moisturizers I have that don’t revert my hair are the Aveda Brilliant Universal Styling Cream and Living Proof Overnight Perfector.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 9, 2022)

Mapleoats said:


> I’m also working on my scalp health in 2022. In 2020 I had gotten my scalp to a really good state, using my ACV mix on my scalp every few days. I fell off that completely this year and the flakes have returned with a vengeance. I’m going to return to my ACV mix as well as try out these products by the Inkey List
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve focusing more on my scalp also. I’ve had a Nexxus Inergy scalp scrub in my stash for a while, but just tried it a couple weeks ago. I enjoyed it, but the Inky List scrub sounds even better with the acids in it. I will definitely purchase when I’m done with the one I have. I’ve always liked Dphue’s ACV rinse as well.


----------



## DVAntDany (Jan 10, 2022)

I want to join instead of lurk. I get a trim on the 22nd. So I can post pics of my ends after that.

Last year I decided to incorporate a more gentle detangling brush and pre poo detangler. I love the original wet brush and the one for thick hair. Im going to continue to use them. I am really surprised by how few single strand knots I have from wearing a wng for 365+ days straight. I never experienced that with finger detangling or using a wide tooth comb. 

I think I might drop the pre poo detangler. I only ever needed it when I used super light weight products that provided no hold or definition. I also felt it didn't work well to detangle at night and wash it out in the morning. It was better to just use right before shampooing. So, I will start embracing more crunch and eliminate the need for one all together.

This year I want to focus on preventing split ends and breakage. I think if I have any kind of damage it is purely due to mechanical damage. So Im going to use products with more slip/combabiity and provide integrity reinforcement. 

I want to use more detangling shampoos and conditioners. I CCS 2 to 3 times a week. I am going to need something that is quick and easy with mid week washes. Also, I want to clarify my hair more often. Cleaner hair just works better and gets less tangled. 

For integrity reinforcement, I want to include bond rebuilders, elasticity/ light protein treatments, deep conditioners and products specifically for ends. My style of choice is the wash and go. The only product I'm debating on is one specifically for ends. I'm thinking of using something like Mielle Rice Water Therapy or DevaCurl CurlBond Re-Coiling Split End Serum. I want a product that can be used on wet hair under a styler as well as safe to use daily on dry hair.

I am a little fearful of using too heavy protein products. Many moons ago, I used the apogee 2 step to try and correct over moisturized mushy/stretchy hair. It made my hair brittle. It took forever to get my hair soft again.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2022)

@DVAntDany

Welcome! You can wash but you CANNOT go, once you step up in this thread.  You are here always and for ever. Looking forward to seeing the photo of your freshly trimmed ends.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2022)

Don't forget the ends of your hair are not just the last 1 inch of hair. When working with the Ends of your hair, consider addressing the hair at the very end up to  the last 6 inches from the ends. Or, focus on the last entire half of your hair ends if your hair is shorter.


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 10, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> I’ve focusing more on my scalp also. I’ve had a Nexxus Inergy scalp scrub in my stash for a while, but just tried it a couple weeks ago. I enjoyed it, but the Inky List scrub sounds even better with the acids in it. I will definitely purchase when I’m done with the one I have. I’ve always liked Dphue’s ACV rinse as well.


I’ve used both products once so far. They are both good but of the two I think I prefer the salicylic acid one. The glycolic acid has tiny little castor beads that, while they feel really nice massaging in the scalp, they didn’t rinse out easily enough for me. I was combing them out during the styling process. They’re clear so it’s not terrible as you can’t see them, but still a little bit annoying.  I’ll use it up but probably won’t repurchase. The Salicylic acid one I used last wash and it has a very nice cooling, tingling sensation on the scalp so I know it’s doing something. I still have a few flakey spots in my scalp so I hope to see these diminishing with continued use.


----------



## Mapleoats (Jan 10, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> @Chicoro’s post about trimming only after getting past her length goal, has me reconsidering my trim schedule for this year. Maybe I will just trim every 6 months and S&D in between, and see how my hair does. I don’t think I can go without a trim for a full year, because I use heat and am not the most diligent about moisturizing between washes. But I did trim last year about ever 12 weeks, and I don’t feel it was truly necessary beyond aesthetics. Yet… when I go too long, split ends run amok. I’m still looking for the right balance.
> 
> So, I’ve also been thinking in general about what I can do better to specifically care for my ends, and I’ve decided on:
> 
> ...


Hahaha this is so funny I feel like we are on same wave. I tried the tension thing this last blow out and used the revair before going in with the brush. Actually I thought maybe I’ll just use the revair only to give my hair a break. Girl no, I was fed up half way through. I’m never giving up my brush either  . Maybe I’ll just try a regular tension method first next time instead lol.


----------



## Napp (Jan 10, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> @Chicoro’s post about trimming only after getting past her length goal, has me reconsidering my trim schedule for this year. Maybe I will just trim every 6 months and S&D in between, and see how my hair does. I don’t think I can go without a trim for a full year, because I use heat and am not the most diligent about moisturizing between washes. But I did trim last year about ever 12 weeks, and I don’t feel it was truly necessary beyond aesthetics. Yet… when I go too long, split ends run amok. I’m still looking for the right balance.
> 
> So, I’ve also been thinking in general about what I can do better to specifically care for my ends, and I’ve decided on:
> 
> ...


I think getting trims every 16 weeks would cut away your progress but then again I am on team #notrim until length goals are reached. Also what kind of blow dry brush do you have? I'm looking for a dryer that can get my hair really straight without resorting to a round brush


----------



## LushLox (Jan 10, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> I want to try this. I use the Nutriplenish Leave-in Conditioner (spray) and love it. When you say the Daily Treatment is heavy, can you expound on what you mean? It it oily? The only way I can use it, is if it’s not too watery. Otherwise it will revert my blowout. The only moisturizers I have that don’t revert my hair are the Aveda Brilliant Universal Styling Cream and Living Proof Overnight Perfector.



It’s actually not as heavy as I thought, I’ve got heavier leave ins. So it’s perfectly fine for me to apply every few days. It’s not oily or greasy it’s just perfect. Could it revert your blow out, potentially if you use too much of it, but if you're conservative in how much you apply you should be fine. Like all of Aveda's products, it is quite concentrated. Perhaps try and pick up a travel size before committing to the full size.

I love the spray too, but I only buy the Nutriplenish range if I can get it on discount lol. I did cave in and I bought the mask but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 10, 2022)

You guys are right, scalp treatments are such an important part of our routine, but I'm so bad at remembering to include them. I have quite a few Philip Kingsley treatments, I will be using one in my next wash.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 10, 2022)

Mapleoats said:


> Hahaha this is so funny I feel like we are on same wave. I tried the tension thing this last blow out and used the revair before going in with the brush. Actually I thought maybe I’ll just use the revair only to give my hair a break. Girl no, I was fed up half way through. I’m never giving up my brush either  . Maybe I’ll just try a regular tension method first next time instead lol.



 I just switch between the Airwrap’s blow drying attachment and the firm brush for each section. I don’t do the tension method for too long, cause I still want damp hair when I go in with the brush.

How are you liking the supersonic in comparison?


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 10, 2022)

LushLox said:


> It’s actually not as heavy as I thought, I’ve got heavier leave ins. So it’s perfectly fine for me to apply every few days. It’s not oily or greasy it’s just perfect. Could it revert your blow out, potentially if you use too much of it, but if you're conservative in how much you apply you should be fine. Like all of Aveda's products, it is quite concentrated. Perhaps try and pick up a travel size before committing to the full size.
> 
> I love the spray too, but I only buy the Nutriplenish range if I can get it on discount lol. I did cave in and I bought the mask but I haven't tried it yet.



Girl… I didn’t realize how much that spray was until I decided I liked it, and went to look it up to repurchase. I was like $37??!! Why???!!! 

But that’s how I do. I buy things with no regard for the price, and then I get mad once I like it and have to keep rebuying at that price.  Aveda does have sales fairly regularly now.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 10, 2022)

Napp said:


> I think getting trims every 16 weeks would cut away your progress but then again I am on team #notrim until length goals are reached. Also what kind of blow dry brush do you have? I'm looking for a dryer that can get my hair really straight without resorting to a round brush



I definitely understand where team #notrim is coming from. But I think this method only works out if you have a really good handle on your regimen, and can keep your hair very well preserved. If one is still experiencing excessive breakage and splits, those ends aren’t going to last until you reach your length goals.

The blow dry brush I use is the same one that @Mapleoats told you about in the other thread. The Dyson Airwrap. It’s my best hair purchase to date. It gets the hair straight and smooth, but is gentle on the hair. My last blowout at the salon, the girl did not get my hair as straight as I do with the Airwrap.


----------



## BonBon88 (Jan 10, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> @BonBon88
> 
> @demlew
> 
> ...


Hello Miss Chicoro and the rest of you ladies!!!  Just seeing your message.  Got a good thorough trim the other day and am ready for this!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 10, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> *I definitely understand where team #notrim is coming from. But I think this method only works out if you have a really good handle on your regimen, and can keep your hair very well preserved. If one is still experiencing excessive breakage and splits, those ends aren’t going to last until you reach your length goals.*
> 
> The blow dry brush I use is the same one that @Mapleoats told you about in the other thread. The Dyson Airwrap. It’s my best hair purchase to date. It gets the hair straight and smooth, but is gentle on the hair. My last blowout at the salon, the girl did not get my hair as straight as I do with the Airwrap.



Agreed. I always have the temptation to widen my gap between trims but in the end it doesn't work for me. Although my manipulation these days is incredibly low, I still like to do a small trim every 16 weeks which is the sweet spot for me. I prefer to do a small trim than a BIG trim lol.

Once I start trimming I actually really enjoy it, it gives me a lot of satisfaction having fresh ends.


----------



## Napp (Jan 10, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> I definitely understand where team #notrim is coming from. But I think this method only works out if you have a really good handle on your regimen, and can keep your hair very well preserved. If one is still experiencing excessive breakage and splits, those ends aren’t going to last until you reach your length goals.
> 
> The blow dry brush I use is the same one that @Mapleoats told you about in the other thread. The Dyson Airwrap. It’s my best hair purchase to date. It gets the hair straight and smooth, but is gentle on the hair. My last blowout at the salon, the girl did not get my hair as straight as I do with the Airwrap.


What attachment do you use to straighten your hair?


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 10, 2022)

Napp said:


> What attachment do you use to straighten your hair?


 The firm brush


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2022)

BonBon88 said:


> Hello Miss Chicoro and the rest of you ladies!!!  Just seeing your message.  Got a good thorough trim the other day and am ready for this!



Where is your 'freshly trimmed' ends photo? That will be lovely to see!


----------



## silverbuttons (Jan 11, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Hello @silverbuttons ! Come on in!



lol. I don’t have recent hair progress pictures.

I’ll take pictures during my next wash day, which should be this weekend.

My plan for full ends:
- drinking my water 
- dusting any split ends 
- sealing ends with Kreyol essence pomade or Shae butter 
- washing twice a month 
- wearing my scarf when I go to sleep (and remembering plait loose hair before bed) 


From November, you can see some of the problems with ends.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 12, 2022)

I've been taking a green powder blend, only for a few days but I feel great and energised already.

Ingredients
Spirulina, Chlorella, Moringa, Wheatgrass and Barley Grass, with added Baobab, Pineapple and Camu Camu Berry.

The one I was taking before (brand closed), I got three inches in like three months; these ingredients are better so lets see!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 13, 2022)

LushLox said:


> I've been taking a green powder blend, only for a few days but I feel great and energised already.
> 
> Ingredients
> Spirulina, Chlorella, Moringa, Wheatgrass and Barley Grass, with added Baobab, Pineapple and Camu Camu Berry.
> ...


Is it possible to share the name of the product?


----------



## Napp (Jan 13, 2022)

I've been using the LCO method to moisturize my hair and I'm loving it! I use S-Curl no drip activator for (L), Camille Rose Almond Jai for (C) and Afro Sheen Lush Fro Butter for (O). This is a combo my hair really likes and I think I don't have to moisturize everyday when I do this. I am going to see how LCO works when I use a protein based leave in (Aphogee) and sealing with the Cream and oil/butter. I wonder if it will make my hair brittle?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 13, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Is it possible to share the name of the product?



Of course. They sell it on UK Amazon, so they should deliver it in Europe.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 13, 2022)

LushLox said:


> Of course. They sell it on UK Amazon, so they should deliver it in Europe.
> View attachment 478439
> 
> @LushLox I was intrigued and I googled the ingredients you posted and this one came up. The reviews looked decent but I noticed the list said 'includes' and I was looking and to see they shared a definitive list of the ingredients and % contents?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 13, 2022)

@GGsKin
I have no idea of the percentage make up of the ingredients unfortunately.

I would say that the Spirulina, Chlorella, Moringa, Wheatgrass and Barley Grass, are in the greater proportion because they go on to say *"with added *Baobab, Pineapple and Camu Camu Berry. Now that you've said that though I think I'll email the company to see whether they will divulge the info.

They put the pineapple and camu camu berry in just to make the taste more palatable.

And I shouldn't take it at night really but I didn't have it this morning, so let me get my drink!


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 13, 2022)

LushLox said:


> I've been taking a green powder blend, only for a few days but I feel great and energised already.
> 
> Ingredients
> Spirulina, Chlorella, Moringa, Wheatgrass and Barley Grass, with added Baobab, Pineapple and Camu Camu Berry.
> ...



How are you using your powder blend?

I have these two in my cabinet that your post made me remember. But I can’t be bothered to make smoothies everyday. 

Wheatgrass, Moringa, Barley Grass, Gotu Kola, Alfalfa, Spirulina, Spinach, Tulsi 



Chia, Maca, Camu Camu, Turmeric, Lucian, Golden Berry


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 13, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> How are you using your powder blend?
> 
> I have these two in my cabinet that your post made me remember. But I can’t be bothered to make smoothies everyday.
> View attachment 478449
> ...


Can you mix them in some store bought juice?


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 13, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Can you mix them in some store bought juice?



I’ll try it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2022)

I visited my curly stylist today. I had already dusted my ends in December, so I just got a shaping today. My ends are now in even better shape. Definitely looking for more growth and retention this year.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 14, 2022)

faithVA said:


> I visited my curly stylist today. I had already dusted my ends in December, so I just got a shaping today. My ends are now in even better shape. Definitely looking for more growth and retention this year.



It looks thick, full and healthy. You can clearly see the results of the care and attention that you have been giving your hair.


----------



## snoop (Jan 14, 2022)

snoop said:


> So, I don't have any length check pictures, YET, but I thought that I would post this to give a bit of a picture of what I'm working with.  Like a few others in this thread, I think that my ends are pretty healthy, but I'm working on curbing shedding and broken hairs in my crown area.  It wasn't until I pulled these photos for this thread, that I think that I finally understand where my problem area is.  The excess shedding that I've had has been in my crown area.  I knew that i lost some volume, but I can really notice it in the sides of my hair.  There is a twisted updo that I used to wear, where I just wrap my jumbo or medium twists on themselves and tuck them away.  I can't really do that now and I didn't realize why until I looked at these pictures.  There are parts of my hair that are 3-4 inches shorter than the hairs that they are directly beside.
> 
> View attachment 478147
> 
> ...



My hair hangs differently depending on how I apply my clay, but in all cases I think that there is much of a gap between the sides and the back.  This photo is from last weekend, but you can see how different my hair looks in the three pictures (Nov 28, Dec 23, and Jan 9).  It looks like my hair grew a lot, but... it hasn't.  Not yet!



I think that my ends are doing well, so the goal is to keep going.  I've been adding hydrolyzed proteins to my clay washes every week for the past month or so.  

Does anyone know if you can add hydrolyzed proteins to something less "full" than clay?  I'm thinking something along the lines of a tea rinse.  I would do some trial and error, but I don't want to waste them unnecessarily.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> It looks thick, full and healthy. You can clearly see the results of the care and attention that you have been giving your hair.


Thank you Chicoro. I'm definitely going to take good care of her this year.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2022)

snoop said:


> My hair hangs differently depending on how I apply my clay, but in all cases I think that there is much of a gap between the sides and the back.  This photo is from last weekend, but you can see how different my hair looks in the three pictures (Nov 28, Dec 23, and Jan 9).  It looks like my hair grew a lot, but... it hasn't.  Not yet!
> 
> View attachment 478485
> 
> ...


Love all of that hair


----------



## snoop (Jan 14, 2022)

faithVA said:


> Love all of that hair


Thank you!


----------



## yamilee21 (Jan 15, 2022)

I washed my hair tonight, and now I am procrastinating about what to do with it… while it dries up and starts re-tangling.  Only two weeks in, and I’m already slacking.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2022)

I like to put my End Routine products in the same place. That way, I don't have to put in too much effort to gather my supplies. It helps remove some of the resistance to trying to be consistent!


*Remove the Resistance to be Consistent!*​


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 16, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Can you mix them in some store bought juice?



This worked out. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 16, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I like to put my End Routine products in the same place. That way, I don't have to put in too much effort to gather my supplies. It helps remove some of the resistance to trying to be consistent!
> 
> 
> *Remove the Resistance to be Consistent!*​



I keep mine in my nightstand, since having to put my feet on the floor is often my biggest obstacle. Lol


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> This worked out. Thanks for the suggestion.


Yeah! Success!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> I keep mine in my nightstand, since having to put my feet on the floor is often my biggest obstacle. Lol



You are blessed that putting your feet on the floor* is *an obstacle. For some people, it is an impossibility in that they are bedridden or permanently injured and will never have the opportunity to wrestle with such a choice. Revel and enjoy that obstacle because it truly is a privilege! Using our real feets, not just our _Hair Feets, _is gift. Isn't it nice to have the choice to use or not use them?!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2022)

Dangers of Gummy, Sticky Buildup in Hair Tangles!

If you get some gummy buildup in your hair and it sticks together some of your precious strands,


*STOP! DROP! and ROLL! *

Stop what you are doing. Drop all other hair strands away from that section. Tap your finger in some oil or glycerin. Caution, do not use castor oil as it can get sticky. Then, tap the oil/glycerin on the sticky area to soften the build-up and try to roll out the stick, gummy buildup from your precious hair strand.


I stole this from a long ago fire training some sexy Fireman gave to our grade school. Digression: Did you know firemen are SEXY in EVERY country? Yes, consistently!


I hope no one in here is going to need or have an incident where an emergency services professional needs to be called...but if you do and he shows up looking like Fire Marshall Bill... I do NOT want to hear it! 


<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/EQ1X2DtTRp1aE" width="480" height="360" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> I washed my hair tonight, and now I am procrastinating about what to do with it… while it dries up and starts re-tangling.  Only two weeks in, and I’m already slacking.







We are ALL slackers. That's the reason for this thread! Come on girl, protect those ENDZ!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2022)

Dangers of Gummy, Sticky Buildup in Hair Tangles!

If you get some gummy buildup in your hair and it sticks together some of your precious strands,


*STOP! DROP! and ROLL! *

Stop what you are doing. Drop all other hair strands away from that section. Tap your finger in some oil or glycerin. Caution, do not use castor oil as it can get sticky. Then, tap the oil/glycerin on the sticky area to soften the build-up and try to roll out the stick, gummy buildup from your precious hair strand.


I stole this from a long ago fire training some sexy Fireman gave to our grade school. Digression: Did you know firemen are SEXY in EVERY country? Yes, consistently!

If your neighborhood firemen look like Fire Marshall Bill, I don't want to hear about it wrecking my theory!

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/EQ1X2DtTRp1aE" width="480" height="360" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2022)

*AHA! * - Noticed that I continue to lose length at the nape, or stay at the same length.
*Why?* - I don't know the reason why, though.
( I figured it out! I changed the way I part my hair for my bantus. I have the maximum amount of hair in my back top bantu. That hair is 26 inches. I made the other bantus in the front have less hair, too. Thus, all the longest part of my hair is secure in the 26 inch back top bantu. There are no super long strands of hair outside of those two top, back bantu knots. So, I haven't really lost an inch. By re-section my hair, I took away those few, longer scraggly strands and put them into those two top bantus. I got it!!!!




I just edited the length measurements for my bantu knots on *my left side*.  I see that continue to lose length in the bantu knot that is at my nape, on the bottom. Or I would call it the back bottom bantu knot. Last year, it was at 23 inches. This year it is BACK to 22 inches. There is something I am doing WRONG. (See the why above!)

I lost 1 inch of length in my nape area in 2021. (See the why above!) In fact, I ALWAYS lose hair because this area does not retain length steadily past 22 inches. This is why it is so important for me to document in detail about my hair journey. I am just now coming to this realization.

I know I trimmed some of it back because my hair was in a tangled up knot on the right side, so I had to even up the left side, too.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2022)

ALL Bond Menders are* Not* the Same 

In 2020 used the *Creme of Nature Plex Breakage Defense.* - This story does not end well....

I got this from a YouTuber I trust.  I could only find one bottle when I was in the US. I found one lone bottle in Sally's in Lakewood, California.
My thoughts were, as my hair is getting longer, the ENDS are getting older and weaker and fragile. I thought this was a bonder treatment and different than a protein treatment. This is not a protein only product as it has wheat protein as part of the ingredients. This is a hair bonder. It smells lovely and faint.

I used half the 150 ml or 5.1 fluid ounce bottle on the first and my one application. There is no silicone in this product.

I used this on my 4 week, dry, dirty, brittle hair. I removed my braids. I couldn't get to my hair until 7 days later.  When I FINALLY got to my hair, I was detangling and I saw what looked like 100s of tiny hairs in my white sink. This stuff dried out my hair and lifted at least one level of cuticle from every strand of hair on my head. I was sooo disappointed. It actually BROKE my hair!

I must say to be fair that I DID not use the product correctly. It says to wash off after 10 minutes. I had an issue and could not get to my hair until the next weekend to wash it, which is wholly and solely my problem, BUT, still. This is why I was so reticent and hesitant about using any other bond type product. But in comparison to Olaplex, the experience was night and day. I will never use this product ever again for my hair and especially for my hair ends.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2022)

*Modification of Use of Olaplex No. 0 and No. 3 for my hair ends routine*

I have decided that I am going to use Olaplex 0 and 3 as a leave in treatment for my ends. In my case, I tend to wet my ends at least once a day in the morning or in the evening. At some point after the application of Olaplex 0 and Olaplex 3, during the week, I will have saturated my hair ends at least 3 times. So, I don't think the cuticle lifting event will happen again like it did with that Creme of Nature Plex product.

My Plan: Concentrate Olaplex No. 0 and No. 3 on my Ends and Use as a Leave-In.  I don't have a crystal ball, but I think I should be okay. If I experience any adverse, ill effects, I'll let you know.

Each Week: (On Non-Wash Days!)

Carefully unbraid hair and put into bantu knots.
Detangle with fingers.
Saturate last six (6) inches of hair with Olaplex 0 and let soak in 10 minutes. Repeat process with Olaplex 3.
Then, go back over hair and spritz ends with a light protein product to leave in.
Put in Scurl and Shea butter and re-braid for the week.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> This worked out. Thanks for the suggestion.



Yeah I use juice when I don't want to be bothered making smoothies.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm getting back to using rollers again, albeit flexi rods. I've always loved roller setting but it's a lot of manipulation so it's only going to be something that I do occasionally. Enter in flexi rods, I love the way that my hair dries with these. I simply pin curl the hair after it dries and the smoothness will generally last for the week.


----------



## DVAntDany (Jan 16, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> *Modification of Use of Olaplex No. 0 and No. 3 for my hair ends routine*
> 
> I have decided that I am going to use Olaplex 0 and 3 as a leave in treatment for my ends. In my case, I tend to wet my ends at least once a day in the morning or in the evening. At some point after the application of Olaplex 0 and Olaplex 3, during the week, I will have saturated my hair ends at least 3 times. So, I don't think the cuticle lifting event will happen again like it did with that Creme of Nature Plex product.
> 
> ...


May I ask why you would use #0 and #3 as a leave-in instead of using #6 which is a leave-in cream? It too contains the Bis-Aminopropyl Diglycol Dimaleate although a smaller amount.

I don’t think it should cause any major problems. I’ve read post on Reddit from 4 years ago about people doing it that way on extremely damaged hair.

I’ve also listened to all of their public posted master classes. Sleeping in it is okay, except for the eyes. There is no way to over use it and can be used daily. Just remember that it is only active when wet/damp. It also works best on cleanish hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2022)

DVAntDany said:


> May I ask why you would use #0 and #3 as a leave-in instead of using #6 which is a leave-in cream? It too contains the Bis-Aminopropyl Diglycol Dimaleate although a smaller amount.
> 
> I don’t think it should cause any major problems. I’ve read post on Reddit from 4 years ago about people doing it that way on extremely damaged hair.
> 
> I’ve also listened to all of their public posted master classes. Sleeping in it is okay, except for the eyes. There is no way to over use it and can be used daily. Just remember that it is only active when wet/damp. It also works best on cleanish hair.



Exactly! I use 0 and 3 because they contain the most of the active ingredient that bonds, which works to re-bond the 2 broken, former, singular, disulphide molecule. Yes, that's right. It's only active when it's wet. Thus, I use the No. 0 to wet my ends and let it sink into my hair for 10 minutes. Then I re- spritz again to rewet my hair with the No. 0 right before dabbing on No. 3,  as the No. 3 needs the No. 0 to penetrate.

I rinse my ends every day. My leave-ins dissipate over the course of the day. Silicones are in conditioners and leave-ins are quite substantive. Therefore, contrary to what is stated, these silicones rarely come out with a single day wash and condition. 

Therefore, unless the average person using silicone based conditioners and leave-ins is truly stripping these products from the substrate, which is the hair, then their hair is about as clean or dirty as mine upon their 'normal' use of the Olaplex products.Thus, I believe that the daily rinsing I do on my ends is good enough to allow the No. 0 and No. 3 product to penetrate sufficiently, adequately and effectively into my [non-washed] hair.

It is also important to remember that these Olaplex products were absolutely NOT formulated with afro-textured hair in mind. These products were specifically developed to combat the oxidative damage that is incurred when using peroxide to strip the hair of melanin, or bleaching, in order to color hair hair very blonde. That hair is usually overwhelming hair of Caucasian women in terms of the largest number of clients. After that it _might_ be hair of Asian women, then followed by perhaps an even lesser number women of African descent with relaxed or natural afro-textured hair.  

As a consequence, the way an afro-textured, natural haired person uses these products is likely to be quite different than the way the aforementioned intended client with blonde hair as the end goal might use them. My ends are fragile and vulnerable. I don't need this product on my roots. Conversely, blonde hair would absolutely need this product from root to tip as they dyed their entire hair strand which tends to be extremely damaged by the dyeing process,  where the severity of the damage increases incrementally with the amount of time the bleach is left on the hair.

Thus, I think - I'm good!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2022)

Already ladies, we've got one (1) Slacker in the House, she who will not be named....but whose name will be typed... @yamilee21 ....But that's why we are all here to support and encourage each other. At least she's honest. We'll give her two points extra for that!

We are still in the month of January. Remember, each decision determines if you are going to move toward Luscious Healthy Ends, or continue with and toward keeping them raggedy, chewed up, ate up, grey looking, split 8 times on one single strand, hair fiber. The choice is yours!  I know it's difficult to know what's the best thing to decide to do.

Choose wisely...


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2022)

Alright My Pretties, it is time to gear up for another week. Let's fortify them Hair Feets  so they can march through the week unscathed and unbroken. That means, you got to do your Ends Routine for the night!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2022)

My Precious- es (plural? ) It's time for me to retire across the pond.  So you know what to do with those PRECIOUS Ends!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 16, 2022)

Hi Ladies,  I washed and deep conditioned last night. 
I used to use Qp mango butter but it's no longer in production. I need something new.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2022)

Good night to the:

The Manless, here you go. (Including myself)




The sleepless and the manless, here you go. (Including myself)



I love you all! (Including myself)


Night night!


----------



## DVAntDany (Jan 16, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Exactly! I use 0 and 3 because they contain the most of the active ingredient that bonds, which works to re-bond the 2 broken, former, singular, disulphide molecule. Yes, that's right. It's only active when it's wet. Thus, I use the No. 0 to wet my ends and let it sink into my hair for 10 minutes. Then I re- spritz again to rewet my hair with the No. 0 right before dabbing on No. 3,  as the No. 3 needs the No. 0 to penetrate.
> 
> I rinse my ends every day. My leave-ins dissipate over the course of the day. Silicones are in conditioners and leave-ins are quite substantive. Therefore, contrary to what is stated, these silicones rarely come out with a single day wash and condition.
> 
> ...


Your process does make sense. So I see your point.

I’ve listened to Christin Brown of CurlFactor talking about using some of the products differently to cater to curly/coily curls. 

I will say that #0 + #3 works so much better than #3 by itself. I couldn’t see a physical difference on my hair but I could surely feel it. 0+3 provides a silkiness to my hair while wet that doesn’t go away in one wash. No.3 alone effects were minimal and my hair felt slightly strengthened/firm. If anything, your ends should feel great while strengthened.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2022)

DVAntDany said:


> Your process does make sense. So I see your point.
> 
> I’ve listened to Christin Brown of CurlFactor talking about using some of the products differently to cater to curly/coily curls.
> 
> I will say that #0 + #3 works so much better than #3 by itself. I couldn’t see a physical difference on my hair but I could surely feel it. 0+3 provides a silkiness to my hair while wet that doesn’t go away in one wash. No.3 alone effects were minimal and my hair felt slightly strengthened/firm. If anything, your ends should feel great while strengthened.



Thank you for the feedback! I agree with you about the difference 0 and 3 make together. I'm supposed be signed off for the night. Oops!


----------



## DVAntDany (Jan 16, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I agree with you about the difference 0 and 3 make together. I'm supposed be signed off for the night. Oops!


Nighty night


----------



## DVAntDany (Jan 16, 2022)

SpiritJunkie said:


> Hi Ladies,  I washed and deep conditioned last night.
> I used to use Qp mango butter but it's no longer in production. I need something new.
> Any suggestions?


Are you referring to the moisturizer? Are you only looking for strengthening  or for a product that does both strengthening as well as provide heat protection?


----------



## Napp (Jan 16, 2022)

SpiritJunkie said:


> Hi Ladies,  I washed and deep conditioned last night.
> I used to use Qp mango butter but it's no longer in production. I need something new.
> Any suggestions?


I really like Afro Sheen's Lush Fro Butter


----------



## keranikki (Jan 16, 2022)

My hair has been pinned up in two flat two-strand twists for the past 6 days. I haven’t taken it down to moisturize at all. Saturday was supposed to be wash day, but I postponed to Sunday only to not do it. Le sigh. 
I will wash my hair Monday. 
On a positive note, my hair is soft.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jan 17, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Already ladies, we've got one (1) Slacker in the House, she who will not be named....but whose name will be typed... @yamilee21 ....But that's why we are all here to support and encourage each other. At least she's honest. We'll give her two points extra for that!


Y’all and your peer-pressuring ways… harrumph!  

I had put my hair in a properly moisturized and sealed bun (Giovanni leave-in, shea mix, oil mix), with some small accent twists in the front section that used to be bangs a decade ago, but still refuses to fully grow out to join the rest of the hair. And today I took the bun down, added a little more of the above to the ponytail part of the bun, the twists, and oiled the edges for extra credit,  . So I’m no longer the official slacker of the thread.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 17, 2022)

DVAntDany said:


> Are you referring to the moisturizer? Are you only looking for strengthening  or for a product that does both strengthening as well as provide heat protection?


I need a Moisturizer. I believe i get the strengthening with 0 & 3.  I have a heat protector. I;m wondering if #6 would serve this purpose.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 17, 2022)

I finally washed my hair.  I used the following: Olaplex 4&5, KCKT, and KCCC. Oh, I put a little bit of Olaplex 3 on my hair before I used KCKT.  I got the idea from @Chicoro.  I have fine hair, so I'm hoping it reinforces my strands. Time will tell.  My hair is styled in two flat two-strand twists.  I will keep my hair this way for the rest of the week. My ends will stay pinned up.
WNGs are not working for me in this extreme cold weather, so protective styling it is.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2022)

I think I have come up with my weekly regimen strategy. On the weekend, I plan do CCS (cleanse, condition and set/style). My style for the weekend will be a wash and go. Right now my wash and go last 3 to 4 days. Midweek, I will just rinse, condition, apply leave-in and put my hair into flat twist. This regimen allows me to keep my hair hydrated, keep learning how to style my wash and go but also give me a mid-week styling break.

Maybe every 2 to 3 months I will clarify, do a protein treatment, followed by a deep conditioner and color my hair.

This should give me good retention for 2022.


This should give me good retention for 2022. I think it is simple enough to maintain.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 18, 2022)

So, we're heading toward the middle of the 3rd week in January?  Who's* bold and brave enough *to have the nerve to say  they're already tired of working on their ends?





That's right. I didn't think so! I don't want to hear it people. We've got Hair Ends to beautify, and length to retain.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 18, 2022)

"But, Chicoro, I've got so much to do. It's only January. I still have time to get to my protecting my Ends eventually."


Me:


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 18, 2022)

I told ya'll, once you're in this thread that you are I.N.

So, do what you got to do. Find the time to grease and protect them ends. Period.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 18, 2022)

It feels like it's been over two months, even to me. If it were easy, Everybody would have Luscious, Healthy Ends, right? Hang in there, Ladies. Just take it one day at a time and do the best you can!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 18, 2022)

Nighty Night from this side of the pond, with hair ends protected.


----------



## Napp (Jan 18, 2022)

I haven't moisturized my hair in two days and it still feels moisturized. The sealing works! I also crocheted the ends of my hair to the bases or my ends to protect them. I can't wait to get cornrows again. I now know I do not need to moisturize every day which will extend the life of my braids


----------



## DVAntDany (Jan 18, 2022)

I’m truly all in for this challenge. I cancelled my appointment. Now I have to protect my ends at all costs until I find a new stylist.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 19, 2022)

DVAntDany said:


> I’m truly all in for this challenge. I cancelled my appointment. Now I have to protect my ends at all costs until I find a new stylist.


Why did you cancel your appointment?


----------



## DVAntDany (Jan 19, 2022)

@Chicoro I was going to a Cut It Kinky verified stylist. She followed the CIK cutting technique of a very angular curly bob. After each maintenance cut/trim it took nearly 12+ weeks for me to style my hair properly again. Beyond not being a fan of the hair cut, I wasn’t overly pleased with other happenings that took place at the salon. At this time, I’d rather grow my hair out than have a style I do not like seeing on myself. Frankly, I’m  tired of looking like a young Frederick Douglass.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 20, 2022)

Hey ladies, I hope you're all loving' on your ends.

How often are you guys M&S'ing your hair post wash and DC?

I will normally DC then I won't need to M&S until like three days later, and then the next time it will be my wash session again. Although, it isn't an exact science; sometimes I do have to up the moisturising levels. However when I keep my ends tucked in and wrapped up in my cap, I find I don't necessarily need to M&S that often. I've been using a steam cap too, lately, which seems to be helping.


----------



## DVAntDany (Jan 20, 2022)

SpiritJunkie said:


> I need a Moisturizer. I believe i get the strengthening with 0 & 3.  I have a heat protector. I;m wondering if #6 would serve this purpose.


I guess it could. A lot of people seem to use it on dry hair just as much as wet/damp hair.


----------



## DVAntDany (Jan 20, 2022)

I did an impromptu hair straightening. So now my length and ends can be seen. My ends don’t look too bad.

I clarified with Kinky Curly Come Clean. Then used Olaplex #4, #5, #6 and #7. I blow dried with the Dyson on second speed and second heat setting. Then I flat ironed on 370 degrees with one pass.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 20, 2022)

LushLox said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you're all loving' on your ends.
> 
> How often are you guys M&S'ing your hair post wash and DC?
> 
> I will normally DC then I won't need to M&S until like three days later, and then the next time it will be my wash session again. Although, it isn't an exact science; sometimes I do have to up the moisturising levels. However when I keep my ends tucked in and wrapped up in my cap, I find I don't necessarily need to M&S that often. I've been using a steam cap too, lately, which seems to be helping.


Due to this brick cold weather and high winds, I must M&S daily.  If I'm teleworking, I can get away with M&S every 4-5 days. If I have to step outside, I must M&S that night. This Buffalo, NY weather is fierce and it's sapping all of the moisture out my hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2022)

DVAntDany said:


> I did an impromptu hair straightening. So now my length and ends can be seen. My ends don’t look too bad.
> 
> I clarified with Kinky Curly Come Clean. Then used Olaplex #4, #5, #6 and #7. I blow dried with the Dyson on second speed and second heat setting. Then I flat ironed on 370 degrees with one pass.
> 
> View attachment 478539View attachment 478541View attachment 478543View attachment 478545


Oooo! This hair looks, thick, full, silky and shiny!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2022)

keranikki said:


> Due to this brick cold weather and high winds, I must M&S daily.  If I'm teleworking, I can get away with M&S every 4-5 days. If I have to step outside, I must M&S that night. This Buffalo, NY weather is fierce and it's sapping all of the moisture out my hair.


It sounds like you may need another level of protection. That could be in the form of a scarf or a lined hat or a baggie. How are you styling your hair?


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 21, 2022)

@DVAntDany your hair looks great, and way longer than I would have guessed from seeing it curly. I know all about shrinkage and you still managed to surprise me.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2022)

Here's another person giving a review on Olaplex. Her hair is relatively straight, but it is still natural, afro-textured hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2022)

Usually between Friday and Sunday I take down my braids and put my hair in bantus in preparation to re-braid for the next week. It looks like my Ends Routine is already paying dividends. 


There is no velcro-like stickiness of hairs on the ends of my braids.
When I twist all my braids into a chignon, they also are not sticking together.
When I unbraid my hair, I do not have any tangles. 
The hair easily unbraids from the very ends of the braids.
There is no major breakage.
Braids are not unraveling and creating halos of tangles around the braids.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 21, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> It sounds like you may need another level of protection. That could be in the form of a scarf or a lined hat or a baggie. How are you styling your hair?


I wear two two- strand flat twists ( basically two cornrows) to form a small halo. I pin the ends up.  I'm currently using products for my WNG to seal my hair (KCKT and KCCC). Oil-based products makes my hair feel hard and dry in this weather.  The products I’m using now make my hair feel soft and dry in this weather.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2022)

keranikki said:


> I wear two two- strand flat twists ( basically two cornrows) to form a small halo. I pin the ends up.  I'm currently using products for my WNG to seal my hair (KCKT and KCCC). Oil-based products makes my hair feel hard and dry in this weather.  The products In using know make my hair feel soft and dry in this weather.


I still think you may want to consider covering the hair at some points during the day. The cold air wicks or sucks moisture from the hair, as it would do from the skin on the body if that body skin were not also covered.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2022)

*AHA! *

My Hair Ends Process is 2 Part-Fold: I have a treatment process and a maintenance process.

*Treatment Process 1: (Which is done weekly)*

Use Olaplex No. 0 on the last half of hair section before braiding.
Use Olaplex No. 3 on the hair 10 minutes later. Do not wash out.
*Maintenance Process: (Which is done nightly)*

Wet hair with warm water on the last half of hair.
Saturate Ends of Hair with castor oil.
Coat the Ends with Shea butter.
Place hair on top of head in loose bun.
Cover with baggie.
*Treatment Process 2: (Which is [will be] done Every 2 Months) *****

Use Aphogee 2 Step, in Whipped Form, on Entire Head
Sit under dryer (got to be careful with my melasma- heat can make it worse!)
Deep Condtion
Follow Up with normal leave after wash/deep condition process

****I am going to add in my Aphogee 2 Step Process again. I stop using it when my hair begins to drop strand by strand down to lower, longer lengths. I stop Aphogee 2 Step use because it has tended to break off those precious, fragile, lone hairs. I have decided to start back for two reasons.

Firstly, I've got strong little 'packs' or sections of hair that are grouped together at my longer lengths. I might have about 100 hairs in the sections.
Secondly, I am seeing how Olaplex is actually transforming the fortification of my ends and my hair is not fraying or breaking on the ends right now.


*BONUS:*

By using the Olaplex 0 and 3 as a weekly Hair Ends Treatment, I use sooooo little of the product! I am able to thoroughly saturate my hair with Olaplex No. 0 per the instructions and coat with Olaplex No. 3 and not go through the product super fast.
Since I am not bleaching my hair, I don't need the product from root to tip. Let's see where this goes!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2022)

The hair at my nape is around 22 inches. I am tiny with an even shorter than normal torso. My body is mostly legs. I mention all this to say that two of my length goals were to have my hair cover the 'small of my back' and then to reach the top of the pubic bone, also called the pubic mound, in front of my body. It looks like at 22 inches, that I will hit there with an additional 2 inches. Thus, I think at 24 inches it will be at that goal length.

That's about 2 inches needed to gain in 2022, in that section, at the nape area.

My dream is to hit 30 inches. The hair in my crown is at 26 inches. That would be the only area that might hit there at the end of 2022. That's four (4) inches. At my current length and growth and retention rates, I barely get one (1) inch a year.

The goal is I must, must, must, retain as much of the length I receive, as possible. But that's ALWAYS been the name of the game, right?!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2022)

Visualize and imagine what it would be like to reach your goal! Feel that deliciousness! 


Also consider the disappointment if you don't do the steps to help yourself get there.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2022)

Healthy, long, luscious hair ends ALWAYS add fabulous to whatever you might be doing!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2022)

Feeling shy? Or, just want to share with your buddy? Give them some tips to maintain their Hair Ends, too!
Celebrate as one and do your Hair Ends photoshoot together in December 2022!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2022)

So come on ya'll, add that little extra bit of magic to your process. 
FOCUS on those Hair Ends!
What you track, pays back! 
Sprinkle, sprinkle, da-dah!


​


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2022)

Didn't stick with your routine for awhile? That's okay! 
Rejoice in the fact that you continue to try!




And just get back up on that Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge horse, once again. Eventually, you're going to win!


----------



## DVAntDany (Jan 22, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Oooo! This hair looks, thick, full, silky and shiny!


Thanks.


----------



## DVAntDany (Jan 22, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany your hair looks great, and way longer than I would have guessed from seeing it curly. I know all about shrinkage and you still managed to surprise me.


Thanks. You and me both. Lol


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 23, 2022)

Their experiences  were consistent with mine: Noticed less hair loss during the wash and condition process! I don't believe this product reduces shedding. *I believe this product reduces*_* breakage*._

Reduction of breakage is very important for afro-textured hair. Our Hair Ends are old, weathered and fragile.  Anything that mitigates these vulnerabilities can only help usher one toward cultivating Luscious Healthy Ends. 



Video of Olaplex No. 3 on natural hair.



Video of Olaplex No. 0 and No. 3 on natural hair.


----------



## Napp (Jan 23, 2022)

I ended up giving myself a protein treatment with aphogee 2 minute when I have Olaplex 1 and 2. I totally forgot. I have had it for a while. I hope its not expired. I will alternating with Aphogee and Olaplex every other wash day and see how that goes


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 23, 2022)

Napp said:


> I ended up giving myself a protein treatment with aphogee 2 minute when I have Olaplex 1 and 2. I totally forgot. I have had it for a while. I hope its not expired. I will alternating with Aphogee and Olaplex every other wash day and see how that goes



Aphogee is a protein treatment. Olaplex is not a protein treatment. Thus, you can use them both. The Aphogee impacts and fortifies the outside of the hair strand. The Olaplex fortifies the inner part of the hair. Aphogee and Olaplex complement one another.


----------



## Napp (Jan 23, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Aphogee is a protein treatment. Olaplex is not a protein treatment. Thus, you can use them both. The Aphogee impacts and fortifies the outside of the hair strand. The Olaplex fortifies the inner part of the hair. Aphogee and Olaplex complement one another.



I forgot about that! I needed a protein treatment badly though. My hair was so mushy after taking out my braids. I also have Joico Defy damage protective masque I need to use up too.


----------



## snoop (Jan 23, 2022)

I've been keeping my routine pretty simple and continuing to do water detangling.  Overall, my hair still continues to shed and break WAY less than it used to, so I'm excited to see what my ends will look like the end of the year.

I'm wearing twists and trying to keep my hair covered as much as possible.  At the beginning of the year, the weather was a bit milder so I manged to get away with only moisturizing after washing my hair, but last week it was so dry inside and outside of the house that I did a water rinse mid-week.


----------



## Napp (Jan 24, 2022)

I'm wearing a wash n go for the time being. My hair seems to have broken off in braids. I have an appointment to get my hair braided again and I think I am going to cancel. 

I sealed my ends with Mirta de Perales Keratin Serum. So far I like it. Its supposed to repair, illuminate and protect. It is a bit thinner than it used to be but so far it working well. I like that its not greasy. I will probably seal one to two times a day since the air is so dry.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 24, 2022)

Napp said:


> I'm wearing a wash n go for the time being. My hair seems to have broken off in braids. I have an appointment to get my hair braided again and I think I am going to cancel.
> 
> I sealed my ends with Mirta de Perales Keratin Serum. So far I like it. Its supposed to repair, illuminate and protect. It is a bit thinner than it used to be but so far it working well. I like that its not greasy. I will probably seal one to two times a day since the air is so dry.



If you have the time to seal 2x per day, you may want to consider covering your hair instead. Even with sealing 2x, the air may still wick the moisture from your hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 24, 2022)

This video compares Curl vs Olaplex 3 vs Aphogee 2 Step. She has a great comparison chart at around 5:29 in the video.



My thoughts: 


*Aphogee 2 Step *- Is protein. It is hydrolyzed collagen. She has the ingredient incorrect as hydrolyzed vegetable protein. It is collagen protein, not vegetable protein. Hydrolyzed collagen protein is an amino acid. It is made up of 33% glycine (just like Curlsmith) with proline and another ingredient). Aphogee coats the hair and enters into the hair strand. It bonds to the surface materials of the hair, which are helped along by the heat and hardening of the product. It washes out.

*Curlsmith *- Is protein. I would not consider it a bonder like Olaplex. The active ingredient is CREATINE. Creatine consists of the amino acids glycine and arginine.  It is TEMPORARY in that it goes into the hair because it is a tiny amino acid BUT, it is washed away. Yes, the name is a bonder, but it works just like Aphogee 2 Step.

*Olaplex *- Is NOT a protein. I do consider this a bonder. Once the Olaplex molecule binds the disulphide bonds together, they are bound FOREVER. You need Olaplex because we are constantly BREAKING disulphied bonds. Once bonded, it does not wash out. You need it to tackle the other bonds you just messed up.


All three (3) of these products bond to the hair. Aphogee 2 Step and Curlsmith bond to the physical substrate, or hair strand. They *adsorb* onto the hair and *absorb* into the hair. (*Adsorb* and _absorb_ are two very different processes. This is not a typo... this time.)

The difference with Olaplex is that it absorbs on a molecular level. It combines and bonds with molecules which create and make up the physical subsrate of the hair. That is not the same thing as Aphogee and Curlsmith.

I would suggest one use Aphogee 2 + Olaplex 0 and 3.

I would suggest one use Curlsmith and Olaplex 0 and 3.

I would not suggest one use Curlsmoth and Aphogee 2 together. That's too much protein.


----------



## Napp (Jan 24, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> If you have the time to seal 2x per day, you may want to consider covering your hair instead. Even with sealing 2x, the air may still wick the moisture from your hair.




That's true. I think I'll wear my bonnet all day and just take it off when I have my zoom meetings


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 24, 2022)

Napp said:


> That's true. I think I'll wear my bonnet all day and just take it off when I have my zoom meetings


Lucky you getting to work from home!


----------



## Napp (Jan 24, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Lucky you getting to work from home!


So far I'm loving it for lazy hair days! Its only temporary though. I am going back to the office in the next few weeks


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 24, 2022)

Napp said:


> So far I'm loving it for lazy hair days! Its only temporary though. I am going back to the office in the next few weeks


Enjoy and savor that time you've got right now. Don't waste it thinking about having to go back. That time will come soon enough without you having to consider it.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 28, 2022)

Alright, wanna-be-escapees 
from this thread. We are rounding out and heading for the end of the month of January 2022.

I would say about 90% of folks are done with this challenge already. But I’m not letting you go that easily. 

We got hair to grow and places to go!


----------



## Napp (Jan 28, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Alright, wanna-be-escapees
> from this thread. We are rounding out and heading for the end of the month of January 2022.
> 
> I would say about 90% of folks are done with this challenge already. But I’m not letting you go that easily.
> ...


 I'm still in it to win it! I am not letting go of these ends till I reach my next length goal so they will be aggressively protected and nourished! Still sealing 2x a day and keeping it covered when I can. I was sealing with a serum but then I felt like I was wasting it so I switched to using my favorite hair butter. I prefer it and like that my hair hasn't gotten oily despite me using a butter daily. 

I switched to wearing wash n goes instead of braids under my wig. I still think I will wear my wigs but on the weekends when my wash n go gets old. I noticed that my ends got frizzy with this particular wash n go but my roots stayed beautifully defined. I love the curl memory of my natural hair! Plus the curls do not get flat or stretch out when I sleep like it did when the majority of my hair was keratin treated. I just fluff and go in the morning! Easy peasy!  My natural hair is beautiful  I do not know why I could not see it for so long. Here's to staying natural and not messing with keratin or botox anymore


----------



## keranikki (Jan 28, 2022)

Currently allowing my hair to be free, while in the house. I did a WNG using Mielle Mousse and Coiling Custard. Hair is shrunken off my collar, so ends rubbing is not an issue. I will tie my hair up later.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 28, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Alright, wanna-be-escapees
> from this thread. We are rounding out and heading for the end of the month of January 2022.
> 
> I would say about 90% of folks are done with this challenge already. But I’m not letting you go that easily.
> ...


I’m still here. I’m in it to win it too! My stylist wants me to visit her every 3-4 months to trim thin ends but I remember you telling me and the ladies here not to do that. I’m back to regular deep conditioning and protective styling. I’m excited to see my hair in December!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 28, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> I’m still here. I’m in it to win it too! My stylist wants me to visit her every 3-4 months to trim thin ends but I remember you telling me and the ladies here not to do that. I’m back to regular deep conditioning and protective styling. I’m excited to see my hair in December!!


Wait a minute now...I say not to trim in certain situations. What is your stylist saying exactly? The last time I saw your lovely hair, you had gotten a deep trim and it was freshly cut! Why is the stylist wanting to trim every 3 and 4 months? Do you have some new breakage?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 28, 2022)

Just got sink and shower unclogged. Hair Ends Treatment time!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 28, 2022)

Now, hopefully, my newly treated Hair Ends will just slide ....


and glide...with no breakage.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 28, 2022)

Wait now! Booty might be fat, but got to have my Snacks for energy. 
Can't be doing hair while hungry.  



Last minute items like oils for that pre-poo! Yes! 



'Bout to do my Hair Ends Treatment y'all!"
Hands Up! _Michael Jackson_ to the back. Fast spin 1 and 2 . 



How about you? What's YOUR Hair Ends Plan for the weekend?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 28, 2022)

Monday is the last day in January. Try to get in at least ONE treatment for the month of January 2022, if you can!  Have a great weekend, Pretty Things!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 28, 2022)

I’m still taking care of my ends. Olaplex 3 every Saturday before I wash. My next maintenance trim is in 3 weeks.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 28, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Wait a minute now...I say not to trim in certain situations. What is your stylist saying exactly? The last time I saw your lovely hair, you had gotten a deep trim and it was freshly cut! Why is the stylist wanting to trim every 3 and 4 months? Do you have some new breakage?


Yes after that deep trim is when she said that I still have thin ends and she didn’t cut them all off last time. She basically said not to do yearly trims because if there’s a problem we might not catch it for months or a whole year. She recommended every 3-4 months that way I can monitor my hair better. She said my hair was healthy other than the thin ends.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 28, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Just got sink and shower unclogged. Hair Ends Treatment time!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Yes after that deep trim is when she said that I still have thin ends and she didn’t cut them all off last time. She basically said not to do yearly trims because if there’s a problem we might not catch it for months or a whole year. She recommended every 3-4 months that way I can monitor my hair better. She said my hair was healthy other than the thin ends.



If you trust her, and you can monitor and control and keep the amount she trims to an acceptable level, will you consider her suggestions?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2022)

​


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I’m still taking care of my ends. Olaplex 3 every Saturday before I wash. My next maintenance trim is in 3 weeks.



Let us know how it goes, please!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2022)

Usually, at by Friday, my Hair Ends are somewhat fuzzy and not always easy to unloosen. I have removed my braids and put them into bantu knots. My braids came out with no tangled frizz. I didn't even have to WET my hair to get my braids out. This is only January! Excited to see what February brings.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2022)

Anybody noticing any changes in their Hair Ends appearance? Feel? Braid-ability? Breakage? Etc?


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 29, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Let us know how it goes, please!


I need to start doing careful measurements like you. I have so much shrinkage that I have a hard time telling if my hair is growing. But it’s also hard to measure I’m not coordinated enough to pull my hair and handle the tape measure.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 29, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> If you trust her, and you can monitor and control and keep the amount she trims to an acceptable level, will you consider her suggestions?


I do. She came highly recommended by long haired ladies. She’s not scissor happy at all.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 29, 2022)

I think a 16 week trim schedule (for me) is perfect. My ends are tucked away most of the time, so the damage is kept to a minimum, however I eventually will still get the thinning on the ends so it's prudent just to trim those ends away around that 16 week point, in doing so I'm not seeing the thinning as much as I did previously. Works for me

I used a scalp treatment thing earlier, then did a moisture and seal. Hair is back in their Pocahontas braids and pinned up. I look like a milk maid but that's okay  

I'm going to wash and dc either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 29, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Anybody noticing any changes in their Hair Ends appearance? Feel? Braid-ability? Breakage? Etc?



The Olaplex really does help me with the breakage. My hair feels quite strong and I don't experience as much hair fall; ends feel smooth and soft. I got the spray version of No 0 and that is soooo much better. My routine feels really simple but effective, which is good cause I'm not great with 5837 different steps.

I'm going to bite the bullet and just buy a few more of 0 and 3, then I don't have to think about it for a while.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2022)

LushLox said:


> The Olaplex really does help me with the breakage. My hair feels quite strong and I don't experience as much hair fall; ends feel smooth and soft. I got the spray version of No 0 and that is soooo much better. My routine feels really simple but effective, which is good cause I'm not great with 5837 different steps.
> 
> I'm going to bite the bullet and just buy a few more of 0 and 3, then I don't have to think about it for a while.


Yes! I was happy when I found out that the NEW bottle of Olaplex No. 0 was a spray. I was scared that it was the old bottle and they were replacing it with that horrible squeeze bottle. I, too love that spray bottle. It makes it so much easier to use and apply the product.


Glad to hear that you are already noticing a difference!!!!! And with a simple routine to boot!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> I do. She came highly recommended by long haired ladies. She’s not scissor happy at all.



Okay! Let us know how it goes with her! Take before and after photos. I like *pitchas*.


----------



## Napp (Jan 29, 2022)

@LushLox did you get a chance to catch the supersized no 3 sale that was posted


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 29, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Yes! I was happy when I found out that the NEW bottle of Olaplex No. 0 was a spray. I was scared that it was the old bottle and they were replacing it with that horrible squeeze bottle. I, too love that spray bottle. It makes it so much easier to use and apply the product.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that you are already noticing a difference!!!!! And with a simple routine to boot!


Isn’t Olaplex used as a protein treatment sometimes? That’s what I remember when it first came out years ago


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Isn’t Olaplex used as a protein treatment sometimes? That’s what I remember when it first came out years ago



No. 

It is not a protein. 

It is a bonder. 

The active ingredient in Olaplex takes sulfur molecule 1 and finds another sulfur molecule 2, and gets between them to hold them together. It makes 'fake' disulfide bonds. It artificially connects 2 separated sulfur (disulfide) bonds by connecting to one and the other and being between them both. Bonding is  on the inside. 

Protein works on the surface of the hair strand.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 29, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> No.
> 
> It is not a protein.
> 
> ...


Got it! I thought protein treatments worked by repairing the disulfide bonds of the hair. So they do it on the surface of the hair while Olaplex does it within the hair? Or do protein treatments just coat the hair with strength and don’t even touch the disulfide bonds since those bonds are only inside the hair shaft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2022)

Hey!  I'm Still in! 

I've incorporated warm water oil rinsing after DC'ing. (Been using EVOO, Hempseed, Pumpkin Seed, Rice Bran, etc...as an Oil Rinse).

I recently snatched up Olaplex 0 + 3.  Will incorporate as well.

The warm water oil rinsing is keeping my ends frizz free during this cold snap.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Got it! I thought protein treatments worked by repairing the disulfide bonds of the hair. So they do it on the surface of the hair while Olaplex does it within the hair? Or do protein treatments just coat the hair to with strength and don’t even touch the disulfide bonds since those bonds are only inside the hair shaft.



No. 

*Protein works at a physical level.* It coats the hair and covers over and seals cracks, holes and missing pieces on the physical hair strand. Some protein may enter into the hair strand like putty fills a wall. Collagen protein is a large molecule. It sticks to or on top of the hair.  Collagen is hydrolyzed, meaning it is broken down to smaller components to better work on the hair. 

*Olaplex works on a molecular level.* What it's doing is hooking together S-S molecules within the hair strand. It's a much smaller molecule and it is chemically active in that it does something. It REACTS with the sulfur in the hair.

Protein gets on the hair and just lays there. It washes away with the next wash. Olaplex does not wash away. Theoretically, once it reforms or reconnects two sulfur bonds, those sulfur bonds stay connected FOREVER! But, heat, and chemicals and other stuff constantly are breaking disulfide bonds. Olaplex's job is never done! We keep breaking disulfide bonds, new ones and different ones, every day. 


Thus, you are using Olaplex to address the new bonds that were broken from the last Olaplex application. Olaplex doesn't wash away. Whatever amount of Olaplex you put in last time is holding down the sulfur molecules it connected to when you first put it on there. This new crop of Olaplex product is deployed to hook up and connect any newly created broken disulfide bonds. Thus, you must reapply the Olaplex product for this reason. 

Protein washes off. Olaplex does not wash out or off.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey!  I'm Still in!
> 
> I've incorporated warm water oil rinsing after DC'ing. (Been using EVOO, Hempseed, Pumpkin Seed, Rice Bran, etc...as an Oil Rinse).
> 
> ...



Yes, yes! Great decision to implement Olaplex 0 and 3!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 29, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I need to start doing careful measurements like you. I have so much shrinkage that I have a hard time telling if my hair is growing. But it’s also hard to measure I’m not coordinated enough to pull my hair and handle the tape measure.


I changed my mind. Trying to stretch and measure curly hair is a lot if work, and the results don’t seem like they will be very accurate or repeatable.


----------



## Napp (Jan 29, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I changed my mind. Trying to stretch and measure curly hair is a lot if work, and the results don’t seem like they will be very accurate or repeatable.


It's difficult if you have multiple lengths in your hair


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 29, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> No.
> 
> *Protein works at a physical level.* It coats the hair and covers over and seals cracks, holes and missing pieces on the physical hair strand. Some protein may enter into the hair strand like putty fills a wall. Collagen protein is a large molecule. It sticks to or on top of the hair.  Collagen is hydrolyzed, meaning it is broken down to smaller components to better work on the hair.
> 
> ...


It makes sense! Thank you for explaining!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 30, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I changed my mind. Trying to stretch and measure curly hair is a lot if work, and the results don’t seem like they will be very accurate or repeatable.


You are right. The advantage I may have is two fold. First, I wear the same hairstyle. Second, my hair is sectioned and I retain those same sections over long periods of time.

What you may want to come consider is finding a ‘representational’ section of hair that is near a body part. For example, measure the section of hair just over the left ear. Or, pull a section of hair and see how far it goes past your armpits. I do all this measuring because I like to do it.
But, for me too, I have to make constant adjustments and remeasure.

By the way, it seems I did not see your length measure comments the first time you posted it. I just now caught it, excuse me!


----------



## DVAntDany (Jan 30, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> This video compares Curl vs Olaplex 3 vs Aphogee 2 Step. She has a great comparison chart at around 5:29 in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is where I get a little confused. How do I safely incorporate a stronger protein to adsorb the cuticle? What would be a baseline schedule for protein application for a newbie? I don’t wan’t to overdo it.

It doesn’t help when stylist keep saying to use it on an as needed basis much like clarifying hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 30, 2022)

DVAntDany said:


> This is where I get a little confused. How do I safely incorporate a stronger protein to adsorb the cuticle? What would be a baseline schedule for protein application for a newbie? I don’t wan’t to overdo it.
> 
> It doesn’t help when stylist keep saying to use it on an as needed basis much like clarifying hair.


All hair is different. So, you have to find your own way.


But a suggested baseline schedule for a HARD protein, such as Aphogee 2 Step (NOT Aphogee 2 Minute), is every 8 weeks, or every 2 months. Document this treatment date in your calendar. Schedule another one, tentatively, 2 months from now. Consider starting with this.


Photograph your hair, take written notes. Observe your own hair. How does the hair look? Feel? How does the hair move? Aphogee 2 Step 'wears off', sort of. At the next 2 month period, decide if you hair is the better, the same or worse with Aphogee 2 Step. By the way, the Aphogee 2 Step is in reference to the protein product AND the conditioner. Most of us don't like the conditioner, which is Step 2. We either use our own deep conditioner or doctor up that conditioner they provide which has very little slip and does not moisturize afro textured hair in general and even less after the VERY drying Aphogee  2 Step Treatment. 

If you have documented enough info, some indication usually pops up to help you determine the next step for you and your hair.

Next Steps:

Do another Aphogee 2 treatment at this new 2 month mark. Because you can feel the treatment wearing off and it felt better after the treatment.
Do not do another treatment because the hair still feels good.
Do not do another treatment because the hair did not do well with Aphogee.
Do not do another treatment as you saw no difference. 
Do another Aphogee 2 treatment because you are not sure if the hair got better but nothing bad happened.
*What to look for one or more of these things after an Aphogee 2 Step Treatment:*
More shine on your styled hair.
Hair is more springy.
Hair has better formed curls or more obvious texture.
Hair has shrunken up and/or drawn up.

Olaplex can fit anywhere in this is process as it is not a protein treatment. It is a Sulfur to Sulfur bonding treatment.

YOU have to determine how often an Aphogee 2 Step treatment is needed by getting to know and understand your hair before, during and after the treatment. Observe, document and study your hair.  It takes work and a process.

There is no magic product and no magical timeline that works for sure for everyone and everything. This is why gaining healthy length on afro-textured hair can be challenging. To get Afro Textured hair to flourish and thrive is a Thinking Game, not a Guessing Game. That thinking comes with analysis, experience and practice.


Stick with us. Many of the  women in this specific thread have very long hair and even MORE knowledge about afro textured hair. If their hair is not super long, it usually is super healthy and beautiful. Most of us have had setbacks. Thus, some of us may be in this thread because we are trying to get our hair back to where it was before our setback. Setbacks provide great learning opportunities and set you up for a comeback!  Just keep helping yourself, learning your hair and asking questions.

This is January. If I'm not mistaken, we all are going to be here for the next 11 months! Girl, we got you! Meaning we got your back, and you are trapped in this thread! Might as well make the best of it! 

I will say that there is something magical about these challenges that happens when people participate and engaged. We start connecting information and knowledge and have amazing realizations and aha moments. It's already happened with our mini- Olaplex discussion within this thread.

Get ready to become and expert! I predict by the time this challenge is over, and you stick with it, you are going to know MORE than most of these stylist, especially when it comes to your own hair! I can't wait to see you and your hair thrive! Get ready!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 30, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> You are right. The advantage I may have is two fold. First, I wear the same hairstyle. Second, my hair is sectioned and I retain those same sections over long periods of time.
> 
> What you may want to come consider is finding a ‘representational’ section of hair that is near a body part. For example, measure the section of hair just over the left ear. Or, pull a section of hair and see how far it goes past your armpits. I do all this measuring because I like to do it.
> But, for me too, I have to make constant adjustments and remeasure.
> ...


This is what I used to do and I would take a picture each month. Maybe I’ll go back to that. It’s much easier.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 30, 2022)

Napp said:


> @LushLox did you get a chance to catch the supersized no 3 sale that was posted



I didn't see this deal, so I don't think it was available where I am.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 30, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey!  I'm Still in!
> 
> I've incorporated warm water oil rinsing after DC'ing. (Been using EVOO, Hempseed, Pumpkin Seed, Rice Bran, etc...as an Oil Rinse).
> 
> ...



I'm surprised you've waited so long to try it. It gets us all in the end! 

It's a very good treatment, I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm still here. Keeping things simple. Cleansing, conditioning and styling in a wash and go on the weekends. Rinsing, conditioning and styling in flat twists mid-week. I snip splits as I find them. Just living a boring life over here


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2022)

LushLox said:


> I*'m surprised you've waited so long to try it. It gets us all in the end!
> 
> It's a very good treatment, I'm sure you'll love it*.


@LushLox 
Yes...Girl!  

I kept saying I wasn't going to buy it, but ya'll keep talmbout it, so you know what happened next....

It came yesterday.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 30, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> This video compares Curl vs Olaplex 3 vs Aphogee 2 Step. She has a great comparison chart at around 5:29 in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok you’ve got me convinced!! I need Olaplex in my life!! Can I just skip out on Aphoghee 2 altogether though?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 31, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Ok you’ve got me convinced!! I need Olaplex in my life!! Can I just skip out on Aphoghee 2 altogether though?


You can, with caveats. Skip Aphogee 2 Step if you determined, after careful thought and analysis, that it is not necessary for your hair needs. Do not skip it  simply because you find it an extra, cumbersome step you do not want to do. Olaplex CANNOT do what Aphogee 2 Step does.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 31, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LushLox
> Yes...Girl!
> 
> I kept saying I wasn't going to buy it, but ya'll keep talmbout it, so you know what happened next....
> ...


You've made a decision based on research, others experience and your own analysis. Why would that be a negative thing? That's the BEST way to potentially make the BEST decisions. I think you should celebrate yourself and your decision! Bravo!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 31, 2022)

My last trim was in July. Ends are still really healthy and still somewhat blunt. My hair has grown a few inches since then. I found a small broken spot towards the back. I'll get a trim when I take down these knot less braids. I've been using rice water for the last couple days trying to squeeze out another inch before my trim.


----------



## snoop (Jan 31, 2022)

Can someone explain to me why blunt cuts (hemlines) can potentially cause more damage than tapered.  I've seen this on the board over the years and it makes no sense to me...

But the same happens  with my natural nails so there must be something to it...I just can't figure out how it why.

Explain it like I'm 5, please.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 31, 2022)

snoop said:


> Can someone explain to me why blunt cuts (hemlines) can potentially cause more damage than tapered.  I've seen this on the board over the years and it makes no sense to me...
> 
> But the same happens  with my natural nails so there must be something to it...I just can't figure out how it why.
> 
> Explain it like I'm 5, please.


Point cutting creates jagged ends, while blunt cutting creates even ends. 
Point cutting allows you to hide inconsistencies like split ends, since you are cutting at an angle (45°). Blunt cutting requires you to remove all damaged hair to ensure it looks good. 
If you are not ready to cut off damaged ends, because you want to save your length-point cut. If your hair grows in layers and you want it to blend well- point cut. 
Blunt cutting does not mean you must chase a hemline. You can point cut, until you are ready to blunt cut. 
Point cutting does thin the ends ever so slightly, so they need extra care or they’re going to split. Blunt ends don’t split as easily.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 1, 2022)

I haven't gone back to check, but I thought the idea of blunt cuts making hair prone to splits was touched on earlier in this thread. I'm not doubting your post @keranikki because it makes sense, but I think the reverse was briefly discussed earlier.


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 1, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> You can, with caveats. Skip Aphogee 2 Step if you determined, after careful thought and analysis, that it is not necessary for your hair needs. *Do not skip it  simply because you find it an extra, cumbersome step you do not want to do.* Olaplex CANNOT do what Aphogee 2 Step does.


Dang it! That was my reasoning.


----------



## Napp (Feb 1, 2022)

snoop said:


> Can someone explain to me why blunt cuts (hemlines) can potentially cause more damage than tapered.  I've seen this on the board over the years and it makes no sense to me...
> 
> But the same happens  with my natural nails so there must be something to it...I just can't figure out how it why.
> 
> Explain it like I'm 5, please.


I've never heard of this


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 1, 2022)

Ok I just picked it up at Sephora! How often are y’all using this?
How I plan on using it: shampoo, towel dry then apply Olaplex under hooded dryer for 20 minutes then follow with deep conditioning. Let me know if I’m off in any way.


----------



## Napp (Feb 1, 2022)

I have olaplex 1 and 2 but I never use it. Having to mix it always puts me off. I only would think to use it to repair heat damage. Everyone is so hype about olaplex but I just can't get along. I prefer Joico's bond building masque better...


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 1, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Olaplex No. 0 needs to stop playing with my emotions. Which bottle is the recent one? I HATE that squeeze dispenser bottle.  I saw the spray dispenser today and snatched it up immediately. I've got ends to grow, luscious and long. That squeeze bottle is NOT serving my journey right now. Anybody know if that spray dispenser bottle is here to stay? I see that the spray bottle is re-fillable so I'm keeping that safe for now. If I determine they are not selling that anymore, I'll just use it over and over.


I saw it at Sephora today as a spray bottle. From what I saw on YouTube that’s a much better option than the nozzle before. So do I need to get 0 too or is 3 good enough?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 1, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Dang it! That was my reasoning.



I know you. I see you. That's why you can't escape this thread.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 1, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> I saw it at Sephora today as a spray bottle. From what I saw on YouTube that’s a much better option than the nozzle before. So do I need to get 0 too or is 3 good enough?


I went out and got 0 and 3. I look that spray bottle for Olaplex No. 0. You don't have to go out and get it, but I think each one works in synergy with the other one and amplifies the benefits of the other one.  So, yes. If it won't break the bank, get No. 0, also!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 1, 2022)

Alright, we roaring into February! We are already at 400 posts. Don't nobody mention that 375 of these posts are mine.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm noticing a little trend in our posts. So, let me illustrate with a story. I have started exercising again. My behind is fat, as in too big, and not  "phat"  as in, 'sexy'. Well, I'm chunky and a bit awkward looking in my clothes and while doing activities.



But today I decided I had extra time so I went to eat lunch at a little French brasserie near my job. I had bread, fries and dessert and coffee. I could have berated myself for eating all that type of food because I'm currently overweight. But since I made the decision to eat, I ENJOYED my FOOD! 

My point is, once you make your decision, about buying a product or doing a process for you hair, don't beat yourself up for it. Try to enjoy and live and experience the choice you created for yourself. 

I'm still chunky and I will try again to make a food choice tomorrow that will better fit with my fitness goals. But today, my lunch was so good. AND, the let me sit by the heater, too? I was in heaven. I thoroughly enjoyed my food today! 

So if after some thought you decide to buy something. Great, and when you use it, focus on the benefits of why you bought it. Don't beat yourself up because you bought another product. Focus on the product and see what good things it may do for you.

Same thing with your process. If it takes you a lot more time to complete your hair process, don't say you should be using the time to something more important. Live in the moment and  focus on doing that task and process and enjoy the time you are currently investing.

Live in the moment ladies, especially when you make a conscious decision to put yourself there. Don't waste that opportunity that you created for yourself.


----------



## keranikki (Feb 1, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> I haven't gone back to check, but I thought the idea of blunt cuts making hair prone to splits was touched on earlier in this thread. I'm not doubting your post @keranikki because it makes sense, but I think the reverse was briefly discussed earlier.


Post in thread 'Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge  2022'
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/luscious-healthy-ends-challenge-2022.853005/post-25718531

I don’t know if I posted the message right, but it’s post #84 in this thread. You’re right @GGsKin! Both explanations make sense to me. I’m going to do some research. I wonder if the texture of one’s hair makes a difference?


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 5, 2022)

I did my first Olaplex treatment yesterday. I shampooed, used Olaplex #3 under the hooded dryer for 23 minutes, rinsed then deep conditioned for another 23 minutes. I noticed softer hair, and much less hair in my comb when I detangled. I plan on using it every other wash day along with Olaplex 0 once I cop it in a couple of days. It’s a keeper!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 6, 2022)

Another product for us to consider. The information has been received loud and clear!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 6, 2022)

K18 discussion started by @VinDieselsWifey at the following link:






						K18 Hair Treatment-Rebuild Keratin Bonds Permanently
					

Has anyone ever heard of this hair treatment? I've seen a few Youtube videos and read some articles. According to this brand, the other bond builders on the market are temporary, like a band-aid, but this technology heals hair for permanent reversal of damage. There is a 4-minute spray on mist...



					longhaircareforum.com


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 6, 2022)

If you are someone who dyes your hair, you may want to consider investigating K18. It may just be a game changer. Be warned, the price may give you sticker shock! It's even MORE expensive than Olaplex. But, it serves a different purpose than Olaplex. 

Happy Luscious Ends Building!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 6, 2022)

I am going to stick with the Olaplex 0 and 3 for now. Once I go through those, I may consider using the K18. I think the K18 will serve me the best after I straighten my hair and flat iron it. I've got about 1 month or two of Olaplex product remaining. 

All these exciting products! If used right, they can definitely benefit you in reaching your health and length goals. Wow!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 6, 2022)

We are rounding out and starting Week #2 in February 2022! I hope you have gotten some kind of Ends Routine started to develop and/or maintain those luscious, healthy ends. 

It's tedious, boring and not all that exciting to maintain your hair ends. But, when you unfurl that sumptuous mane with luscious, healthy ends, that's when the fun begins!

We all know you can't just 'put' on a bikini in summer and think it's going to look good. So, don't expect to let down your hair and have magazine ready ends. It takes work, people.

I know I'm preaching to the choir, ladies.


But, it's my job to keep you onboard. Even if I have to bug you. I want us to accomplish our hair goals. So many distractions are out there. These lil' posts serve as gentle reminders to keep you lovely ladies on track.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 6, 2022)

I did my weekly olaplex yesterday.  Two more weeks until my maintenance trim.


----------



## Napp (Feb 6, 2022)

I did a standalone treatment with Olaplex 1 and 2. It was so messy! I don't think I'll be doing it again anytime soon. I did notice less breakage during this wash day though. and I've been sealing my hair only once a day now. I spritz shine spray in the AM and seal the  ends with butter in the PM.


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 6, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I am going to stick with the Olaplex 0 and 3 for now. Once I go through those, I may consider using the K18. I think the K18 will serve me the best after I straighten my hair and flat iron it. I've got about 1 month or two of Olaplex product remaining.
> 
> All these exciting products! If used right, they can definitely benefit you in reaching your health and length goals. Wow!


I agree! It’s so exciting!!


----------



## keranikki (Feb 7, 2022)

I went to the Aveda salon for a trim/shape-up. I love the shampoo/conditioning process and the shaping of my hair. I can’t stand the way she styles my hair curly. I haven’t found a place that can do both, but now that I want to blowout my hair I guess it doesn’t matter as much. 
In a few minutes, I’m going to do the following:
1x Shampoo w/Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea shampoo (new)
Aphogee 2-step Protein (I think this is a missing key in my regimen for maintaining moisture)
APB Vita Conditioner 
Alikay Lemongrass LI
Aphogee ProVitamin LI
Aveda NutriPlenish Gelée (for WNG)

I will post pictures of my updated shape.


----------



## keranikki (Feb 7, 2022)

I talked to my stylist about the tapered ends versus blunt ends issue. Bottom line up front: it depends on the texture and hair strand thickness. 
Finer hair types will benefit better from blunt cut ends, for it will keep the hair from tangling on itself more so then on tapered ends. Blunt ends also help to form a better curl, due to the weight of the ends. 
Someone with thicker strands may benefit from either cut, but their curl pattern will determine if the cut is going to wreak havoc on their ends. 
Her advise: blunt cut ends for fine, curly to coily hair and tapered cut ends if you need to add texture to hair that’s more wavy or doesn’t quite curl all of the way. Also, tapered cut ends create movement in the hair. I hope this information helps.


----------



## Napp (Feb 7, 2022)

keranikki said:


> I talked to my stylist about the tapered ends versus blunt ends issue. Bottom line up front: it depends on the texture and hair strand thickness.
> Finer hair types will benefit better from blunt cut ends, for it will keep the hair from tangling on itself more so then on tapered ends. Blunt ends also help to form a better curl, due to the weight of the ends.
> Someone with thicker strands may benefit from either cut, but their curl pattern will determine if the cut is going to wreak havoc on their ends.
> Her advise: blunt cut ends for fine, curly to coily hair and tapered cut ends if you need to add texture to hair that’s more wavy or doesn’t quite curl all of the way. Also, tapered cut ends create movement in the hair. I hope this information helps.


I have fine hair and I prefer a blunt cut. I was team #notrim but now I'm thinking a nice blunt cut would look so cute on my hair. I'm a slave to length though so I'm not cutting anything until the bulk of my hair reaches APL. I think I wont reach there till the end of the year...


----------



## keranikki (Feb 7, 2022)

My picture taking is horrid this time. I just couldn’t do my curls any justice, lol. It was my first time using a Denman brush to form my curls. I love how it came out, but I do need to perfect my technique.
Lastly, Aphogee 2-step protein is what was missing from my regimen. My hair was so soft when I rinsed it out.


----------



## snoop (Feb 8, 2022)

keranikki said:


> I talked to my stylist about the tapered ends versus blunt ends issue. Bottom line up front: it depends on the texture and hair strand thickness.
> Finer hair types will benefit better from blunt cut ends, for it will keep the hair from tangling on itself more so then on tapered ends. Blunt ends also help to form a better curl, due to the weight of the ends.
> Someone with thicker strands may benefit from either cut, but their curl pattern will determine if the cut is going to wreak havoc on their ends.
> Her advise: blunt cut ends for fine, curly to coily hair and tapered cut ends if you need to add texture to hair that’s more wavy or doesn’t quite curl all of the way. Also, tapered cut ends create movement in the hair. I hope this information helps.



Thanks so much for asking!  This helps.


----------



## Napp (Feb 8, 2022)

keranikki said:


> My picture taking is horrid this time. I just couldn’t do my curls any justice, lol. It was my first time using a Denman brush to form my curls. I love how it came out, but I do need to perfect my technique.
> Lastly, Aphogee 2-step protein is what was missing from my regimen. My hair was so soft when I rinsed it out.
> View attachment 478845


Lookin good @keranikki !

This video was a game changer when I was using the Denman brush. She has a looser hair texture but the technique was on point!


You use the base of the brush to define the curls. I hope this helps you perfect your technique!


----------



## keranikki (Feb 9, 2022)

Napp said:


> Lookin good @keranikki !
> 
> This video was a game changer when I was using the Denman brush. She has a looser hair texture but the technique was on point!
> 
> ...


Thank you and thank you for posting this video!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 12, 2022)

How is everyone doing? Has life taken over and you've relegated those precious hair ends to the back burner of your mind?

We are rolling into the 3rd week of February starting this coming Monday. Are you giving your hair ends that 'good love'? You know tomorrow is Valentine's Day. You may not be able to get that special someone to shower you with gifts or affection, but you can most definitely shower your hair with attention and care!

Don't treat your hair as if it looks like this:

And please don't leave those ends of yours forlorn and alone and missing your love and attention so much that they have to leave a message to you:

It's that mundane, boring but consistency that gets you to those Luscious, Healthy Ends.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 12, 2022)

I never did get to my hair last week, even when I got my drain unclogged and had sloths sliding in my posts. Although, this photo shows my ends looking fuzzy, Olaplex 0 and 3, castor oil and  Shea butter are holding me down. I am able to easily unbraid my hair from ends to roots. For me and my hair, doing a nightly Hair Ends Routine, helps mitigate  snapping and breaking ends.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 12, 2022)

Give yourself a hand and a pat on the back if you are still hanging in there, on this healthy ends 2022 journey. I know it's still just February, but sticking to anything is no easy task. Put your paws together and take a moment to show yourself a little appreciation in the middle of February, for staying on the path.




Happy Ends Nurturing and Night Night!​


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 12, 2022)

I’m still hanging in there. Trim next Saturday.


----------



## Napp (Feb 12, 2022)

I flat ironed my hair and my ends look busted. I'm thinking I need to cut my ends to SL and start over. My hair thins in the middle and I don't know why.  My hair just seems so thin and I have alot of breakage. I think I may have to head to a salon and get my hair done. Im going to need a big cut. I am going back to wigs as a protective style. I am going to try keep growing my hair out and try to figure out how to retain length before I do the big chop. I'm hoping I can get to BSL and cut it back to a full APL but that sounds like a dream or something.




I came across a product called Rewind by Brazilian Blowout. Its supposedly the first anti aging hair treatment on the market. No straightening is needed for this treatment to work. It is a professional only product though but its expensive AF. I have my license though so I can get my hands on it. Not sure if it better than Olaplex or K18 but I am going to try it as a last ditch effort to holding on to my raggedy ann ends lol


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 13, 2022)

Napp said:


> I flat ironed my hair and my ends look busted. I'm thinking I need to cut my ends to SL and start over. My hair thins in the middle and I don't know why.  My hair just seems so thin and I have alot of breakage. I think I may have to head to a salon and get my hair done. Im going to need a big cut. I am going back to wigs as a protective style. I am going to try keep growing my hair out and try to figure out how to retain length before I do the big chop. I'm hoping I can get to BSL and cut it back to a full APL but that sounds like a dream or something.
> 
> View attachment 478929
> 
> ...



*What are the dates on these photos, please? *

You don't see your incredible progress in these photos???????? I am so beside myself I'm talking and spitting like Daffy Duck!


Stop the harsh judgment and the criticism of your lovely hair, please. The ends do not look busted. You and your hair deserve to be commended.

Let's do an analysis and and assessment which in principal, is logic based and not emotion based.

Are you serious - I see *PROGRESS* and *growth!*!!!! I am assuming the hair on the Left is the before and the hair on the Right is the after.


First of all, these are phenomenal side by side before and after pictures. Great job! The clothing choice, placement in front of the background, position of your body and the light are so similar and make the comparison so very clear. That is extremely hard to do AND get it right. You have. Bravo!
Photo on Left: You have hairs in the back that have dropped 2 to 4 inches longer than the bulk of your hair. Some would call that hair scraggly ends. I love to call those kinds of hair, "Lead Hairs". That's because I say they are the Soldier hairs leading the bulk of the hair to newer, longer lengths.
In the [newer/latest] picture on the RIGHT, the bulk of your hair, the majority of your hair has dropped down to the length of those lead hairs. It looks like your hair has literally gained 2 to 3 inches in length, all around the perimeter and ends of the hair. What is the time frame of the photos? And what is your regimen?
Yes, you could cut your hair to shoulder length. It is entirely your decision because it is entirely your hair. That would place you back to where you started and the hair would be all even at that length and about six (6) inches shorter. BUT, you will have lost ALL your length gains. *Hair does not grow like a wig in that all hair drops to longer lengths at the same time resulting in the same thickness, at the newer length. Nope.*
Hair can look thin and the two main reasons in my book are: Because it is breaking or because it is gaining length. Your hair is gaining length [in my opinion].
Your hair may be thin in the middle because perhaps of the way that you style it. If you consistently part your hair in the middle and separate the hair, you are creating wear and tear on the hair in that parted section. Or, if you wear a bun or single ponytail and sleep with the hair too tightly, that could also be stressing the hair, and breaking the hair in that section. It could also just mean that your hair grows that way. If it grows that way, there are other strategies that you can implement to try to even things out.
You may want to examine what you are doing with your hair as it relates to styling, parting, tightening or etc. I would look at those areas first before [inferring] that the hair is somehow not growing or continuously breaking [on it own] in the middle/or same spot over and over.
If your current hair is the photo on the left, then yes, you have a lot of breakage. If your current hair is the photo on the right, then you have a lot of growth.
If you head to a salon, I can GUARANTEE you that your hair will most likely be cut up to your shoulders, if not even shorter. But if you don't identify the reason WHY your hair is breaking [your words not mine], or if you don't put yourself under the care of a stylist who can help you identify your issues and help you solve them with their great care and knowledge, the only thing you are going to come out with is freshly cut hair.
Your challenge is to identify why your ends are breaking and to figure out why the hair in the middle is thinning. Cutting your hair will not give you the answer. Assume there is something you may or may not be doing to impact the hair. Assume there may be something you are using, such as a product or a styling tool, that could also be impacting your hair in a way that you do not want.
If your goals seem unreachable to you, you are absolutely right. If your goals seem like a stretch, but do-able, you are absolutely right. In this situation, it seems to me to be about perception. I believe it is possible for you to reach your goals but your hair is not my hair.
My suggestion is to continue going with your hair processes because it looks like whatever you are doing is working. I do not see what you see. I do not see busted ends and breakage. I see hair that looks like it has gained 2 to 4 inches of healthy length and has begun to even up at this longer length. Lastly, overall, the hair on the right looks longer, healthier and silkier than the hair on the left. All of those things are the hallmarks of hair that is becoming healthier, longer and more beautiful. 'Tis all.


Proceed as you see best, even if that means cutting your hair.  You are lovingly supported in your decisions and choices in this thread.

But you just can't leave this thread, though.  You are trapped here, with all the rest, until December 2022.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 13, 2022)

Agreed, there is a lot of progress there. @Napp  And I don't even think that you need to trim anymore right now. Your hair looks good, keep doing what you're doing, its working.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 13, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> *What are the dates on these photos, please? *
> 
> You don't see your incredible progress in these photos???????? I am so beside myself I'm talking and spitting like Daffy Duck!
> View attachment 478933
> ...



All of this information is so on point, but this bit regarding thinness in the middle back of the hair is absolutely spot on! I have to think very carefully how I'm sleeping and how I'm setting my hair at night because of this very issue.


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 13, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Give yourself a hand and a pat on the back if you are still hanging in there, on this healthy ends 2022 journey. I know it's still just February, but sticking to anything is no easy task. Put your paws together and take a moment to show yourself a little appreciation in the middle of February, for staying on the path.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I’m hanging in there and praying my hair feets hang even longer!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 13, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> I’m hanging in there and praying my hair feets hang even longer!


Just keep checking back.
It's a long haul. That's a big part of what makes it so hard to stay on track.


----------



## snoop (Feb 13, 2022)

I think that I'm going to try and install mini twists this week.  It'll give me a better idea of how my ends are doing.  Otherwise, they seem to be doing well.


----------



## Royalq (Feb 13, 2022)

Baggyed my ends last night. I used my herbal essences, glycerin, and water mix. Put my hair in a bun and two strand twisted the bun then put a shower cap over it. 
im thinking of baggying my ends 2-3 times a week


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2022)

@Napp

I agree with everything that Chicoro and LushLox said. Maybe you are just experiencing winter blues and it is affecting you. 

I recommend waiting until Spring to do anything drastic. What you are doing looks like it is working to me. Reset your hair weekly, even with wigs to make sure you are giving your scalp and hair enough water. Your breakage could just be due to trying to go too long between wash days. Moisturizing your hair helps your hair but the scalp needs water because it is still skin that needs to be hydrated. 

Take some deep breaths and look at your pictures again with fresh eyes.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2022)

Nothing going on over here. Just resetting my hair twice a week and keeping it simple. Trying to be more patient with detangling. Just being boring


----------



## keranikki (Feb 14, 2022)

Newest photos. 
I’m getting better with my Denman brush. Thank you @Napp for the videos you posted here and in another thread! It has helped me tremendously! I have fallen back in love with my curly hair! 
I stated in a previous post that I had my stylist cut my hair, so that I could wear it straight in a bob. I’m no longer interested in that. I’m loving my curls! Now I’m like dang! I shouldn’t have cut my hair. I lost between 1”-3” in length. I’m at neck length instead of shoulder length now. 
I just want to state that this is my fault. The stylist did what I asked and she did a great job.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2022)

keranikki said:


> View attachment 478959View attachment 478961
> Newest photos.
> I’m getting better with my Denman brush. Thank you @Napp for the videos you posted here and in another thread! It has helped me tremendously! I have fallen back in love with my curly hair!
> I stated in a previous post that I had my stylist cut my hair, so that I could wear it straight in a bob. I’m no longer interested in that. I’m loving my curls! Now I’m like dang! I shouldn’t have cut my hair. I lost between 1”-3” in length. I’m at neck length instead of shoulder length now.
> I just want to state that this is my fault. The stylist did what I asked and she did a great job.


Your curls are really cute. Glad you are enjoying your curls


----------



## Napp (Feb 14, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> *What are the dates on these photos, please? *
> 
> You don't see your incredible progress in these photos???????? I am so beside myself I'm talking and spitting like Daffy Duck!
> View attachment 478933
> ...


Thank you for that analysis! I think I will keep my length and work on curbing the breakage. I did give myself a tiny (1/8th of an inch) trim but I would like an all over trim. I don't want to throw my progress away. I think my hair is just naturally thinner in the middle when I think about it. I have always had this issue but it is less apparent as a natural. And I updated the pic to reflect the dates. My goal is to retain most of my growth this year.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 15, 2022)

Napp said:


> Thank you for that analysis! I think I will keep my length and work on curbing the breakage. I did give myself a tiny (1/8th of an inch) trim but I would like an all over trim. I don't want to throw my progress away. I think my hair is just naturally thinner in the middle when I think about it. I have always had this issue but it is less apparent as a natural. And I updated the pic to reflect the dates. My goal is to retain most of my growth this year.


I love the tone [of voice] in this post. It reflects what I ALWAYS say about gaining length on Afro-Textured hair:

"It's a thinking game, not a guessing game."

You are thinking and analyzing based on logic. That's how you win the long game. Congratulations!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 15, 2022)

keranikki said:


> View attachment 478959View attachment 478961
> Newest photos.
> I’m getting better with my Denman brush. Thank you @Napp for the videos you posted here and in another thread! It has helped me tremendously! I have fallen back in love with my curly hair!
> I stated in a previous post that I had my stylist cut my hair, so that I could wear it straight in a bob. I’m no longer interested in that. I’m loving my curls! Now I’m like dang! I shouldn’t have cut my hair. I lost between 1”-3” in length. I’m at neck length instead of shoulder length now.
> I just want to state that this is my fault. The stylist did what I asked and she did a great job.



Curls are popping! Your hair looks cute. I want to add that making a decision to cut your hair and having that be YOUR decision, is the best situation to have because you were the one in control. Now, you've made another decision to go in a different direction and that's okay, too. What's important here is the fact that YOU are the one exercising control. You are not a 'victim' in the stylist's chair. You have empowered yourself and that is what counts!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 15, 2022)

faithVA said:


> Nothing going on over here. Just resetting my hair twice a week and keeping it simple. Trying to be more patient with detangling. Just being boring



Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 15, 2022)

@Napp 

Can you refresh my memory, or point me to the post where you have your regimen, please? I want to see what you are doing to have made so much progress in such a short amount of time. Can you list your products, processes, what you do daily, weekly and monthly and any treatments you do that fall outside of the daily, weekly and monthly routines? Also, are you taking any vitamins or supplements?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 15, 2022)

Olaplex #5 is NOT for me. That's the conditioner. My hair looked like I have been growing dreadlocks for 2 years. The matting that ensued after using that product was a mess. I am going to have to re-do my hair. I would liken this product to the conditioner you get in the Aphogee 2 Step package: drying, zero slip and provides no moisture.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 15, 2022)

I went to 4 stores looking for Olaplex 0 last night. I came up with ZERO. It seems my secret stores are not so secret anymore because even they were out of the product. They were out of Olaplex 0 and Olaplex 4. I'll be staying away from Olaplex 4 shampoo as well. I like Olaplex treatment products but the maintenance products, such as the shampoo and conditioner products, don't seem to be formulated for my afro-textured hair.


----------



## keranikki (Feb 15, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I went to 4 stores looking for Olaplex 0 last night. I came up with ZERO. It seems my secret stores are not so secret anymore because even they were out of the product. They were out of Olaplex 0 and Olaplex 4. I'll be staying away from Olaplex 4 shampoo as well. I like Olaplex treatment products but the maintenance products, such as the shampoo and conditioner products, don't seem to be formulated for my afro-textured hair.


Agreed! Using more than 2-3 products from Olaplex gives you protein overload without the actual protein. I’m currently using Olaplex #3 as a weekly leave-in conditioner. I’m not using the shampoo or conditioner right now. I still have half a bottle of #0 left, that I’m currently not using. I don’t think it’s necessary at this time and it can also be time consuming to use. I may just be a little lazy though, lol.


----------



## frizzy (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi ladies, I'm still here! I had to transition to using my laptop instead of my phone so I can fully participate in the challenges I entered for 2022. I've been indulging in new habits (most are healthy ) that are keeping me off of the internet and busy in my real life.

I've been keeping up with my weekly DCs using heat,  and did my once per month DC using steam this past week.  I DC on the weekend and moisturize and re-twist once during the week.  I am rethinking that schedule and will probably add another moisturize-day during the week.  That will probably just be a whole head spritz and  baggy situation so that I'm not re-doing the twists and manipulating my TWA for a third time during the week.

I'm planning to do a one-step hendigo treatment soon, to keep the grays at bay.

I picked up 4 Soultanicals salon sized items recently and I'm trying to stick to one product so that I can judge it fairly, but that's hard to do.  I'm a big fan of the Afrotastic Curl Elastic so I got it, the Marula Moisture, Chebe-Ginger and the Knot Sauce.

I think that's all.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 15, 2022)

At store #6, Sephora in the center of town, got the last bottle of Olaplex No. 0!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 16, 2022)

frizzy said:


> Hi ladies, I'm still here! I had to transition to using my laptop instead of my phone so I can fully participate in the challenges I entered for 2022. I've been indulging in new habits (most are healthy ) that are keeping me off of the internet and busy in my real life.
> 
> I've been keeping up with my weekly DCs using heat,  and did my once per month DC using steam this past week.  I DC on the weekend and moisturize and re-twist once during the week.  I am rethinking that schedule and will probably add another moisturize-day during the week.  That will probably just be a whole head spritz and  baggy situation so that I'm not re-doing the twists and manipulating my TWA for a third time during the week.
> 
> ...



Afrotastic Curl Elastic is a fabulous name for a product!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 16, 2022)

Glad to see people continuing with their Hair Ends Routine.
It is never a waste of time and energy to focus on the ends of your hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 16, 2022)

*K18 at the beginning of a hair journey and the visible impact of no broken hairs:*

I saw this women and I kept staring at her hair. She was not black. She had red hair and she was European. I finally had to tell her how beautiful her hair was. I was confused as to why I was so fascinated and enthralled by the beauty of her hair.

Then I GOT IT!

She did not have ONE SINGLE *[visible]* broken hair strand from root to tip! She had her hair loosened and it hung to about bra-strap. Her ends looked freshly trimmed and perfectly even.  I stared hard and that was IT!

I asked her if she received any treatments. She told me her hair was totally natural.

I could see how K18 could benefit someone who has big chopped and is newly natural. Or, someone right at collarbone or at the top of the shoulders in length. 

 K18  could help that person to maintain and minimize broken hairs as they start their journey and while they continue to gain length.

That lady's hair was gorgeous. It shimmered and glistened like a magazine photo or a picture that had been photoshoped for one of those hair color commercials.

When hair does not show any visible broken hairs, it is absolutely magnificent looking. I've never pinpointed that before or thought of this before. It was obvious that she took great care of her hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 16, 2022)

Coated hair! 

I know what my issue is with the Olaplex No. 5 Conditioner. It coated my hair and not in a good way.  I won't be washing it out though. Lesson learned. But Olaplex No. 0 and Olaplex No. 3 more than make up for it. I really like the way 0 and 3 make my hair feel.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 16, 2022)

My ex who hasn't seen my hair in a long time as it's either just bunned or hidden, marvelled over my hair. He said it "looks artificial"


----------



## keranikki (Feb 16, 2022)

LushLox said:


> My ex who hasn't seen my hair in a long time as it's either just bunned or hidden, marvelled over my hair. He said it "looks artificial"


Is he a shady boots? Does he feel a way?


----------



## Napp (Feb 16, 2022)

keranikki said:


> View attachment 478959View attachment 478961
> Newest photos.
> I’m getting better with my Denman brush. Thank you @Napp for the videos you posted here and in another thread! It has helped me tremendously! I have fallen back in love with my curly hair!
> I stated in a previous post that I had my stylist cut my hair, so that I could wear it straight in a bob. I’m no longer interested in that. I’m loving my curls! Now I’m like dang! I shouldn’t have cut my hair. I lost between 1”-3” in length. I’m at neck length instead of shoulder length now.
> I just want to state that this is my fault. The stylist did what I asked and she did a great job.



@keranikki your hair is so cute! I'm glad the videos helped! I may need to pull out my Denman when I'm back to wearing wash n goes!



Chicoro said:


> @Napp
> 
> Can you refresh my memory, or point me to the post where you have your regimen, please? I want to see what you are doing to have made so much progress in such a short amount of time. Can you list your products, processes, what you do daily, weekly and monthly and any treatments you do that fall outside of the daily, weekly and monthly routines? Also, are you taking any vitamins or supplements?


I actually don't think I've posted my regimen on here.

My updated regimen while wigged up is that I moisturize altetnating days with a moisturizing leave in and a protein leave in.

I use the LCO method with S- Curl (moisturizing) or Joico Kpak Liquid Reconstructor (protein) being my liquid, Camille rose Almond Jai my cream and Afro Sheen lush fro butter as my oil/butter.

Pre Poo, wash, protein DC, moisture DC and and rebraid hair every 2-4 weeks depending on the time I have.

I also use Ever ego herb ego scalp drops at night and take viviscal, iron, msm and collagen supplements daily.




faithVA said:


> @Napp
> 
> I agree with everything that Chicoro and LushLox said. Maybe you are just experiencing winter blues and it is affecting you.
> 
> ...



I don't think I'll have enough time to do my hair every week with my upcoming work schedule but I think every 2-4 weeks I will wash and rebraid instead of every 6-8 weeks like I was doing before. My hair doesn't seem to like being left alone for too long


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2022)

Napp said:


> @keranikki your hair is so cute! I'm glad the videos helped! I may need to pull out my Denman when I'm back to wearing wash n goes!
> 
> 
> I actually don't think I've posted my regimen on here.
> ...


OK. I know you mentioned thinning which is why I mentioned hydrating more often. But if it is only thinning on the ends but not at the scalp then that is a different story. 

I know historically we have gone long periods of time without watering our scalps but we don't do this with any other part of our body. Just do it as often as your schedule allows.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 16, 2022)

Napp said:


> @keranikki your hair is so cute! I'm glad the videos helped! I may need to pull out my Denman when I'm back to wearing wash n goes!
> 
> 
> I actually don't think I've posted my regimen on here.
> ...



Sorry to be picky, but I would like to know what your regimen was from Sept to Feb. If the only difference is the wig, please let me know. If not, I would like to know exactly what you WERE doing to get your results from September to February, please. Thank you!


----------



## Napp (Feb 16, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Sorry to be picky, but I would like to know what your regimen was from Sept to Feb. If the only difference is the wig, please let me know. If not, I would like to know exactly what you WERE doing to get your results from September to February, please. Thank you!





Chicoro said:


> Sorry to be picky, but I would like to know what your regimen was from Sept to Feb. If the only difference is the wig, please let me know. If not, I would like to know exactly what you WERE doing to get your results from September to February, please. Thank you!


Oh I was experimenting alot with these results.

At first I was moisturizing daily with just S-Curl. Then I started to add Camile rose almond jai after daily. Then I began to seal with Afrosheen lush fro butter daily. Because my hair felt moisturized longer I moisturized 3-4 days. After I added a protein with aphogee every other day because my hair began to feel mushy. Than I started to stretch the days between moisturizing but didnt like the results so I ended up moisturizing daily or every other day alternating moisture or protein. And I was only taking iron and Viviscal supplements at the time. Also I left my braids for 6 weeks which was way too long.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 17, 2022)

Ends are still relatively thick and healthy 7 months post trim. Despite the thin/broken  section towards the back. I know my next trim will make me feel better about the breakage.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 17, 2022)

My ends were in decent shape, but I decided to cut some length last week. I tend to wear my hair out. I wanted to reduce the gap between my longer and shorter length, and improve the overall shape of my wash n go. After cutting, I put in large twists. I've worn a headwrap every day this week because time and energy lol but at least my ends are wrapped up.


----------



## Napp (Feb 18, 2022)

I am back to wash n goes again. I took down my braids because I wanted to wash and redo my hair and noticed a small area in my hairline that is thinner than the rest. I blame it on this new edge control I was using which was very waxy and seems to suffocated my hair in that area. This is the same area that thinned out when I wore crochet braids for six weeks. Thank goodness I caught it early before it became a bald spot. it has only been a week since I put these braids in. I'm sure it will grow back in with little tension and time I am going to wear my hair out for a while but I'm really worried on how I'm going to wear my hair when I go back to the office.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 18, 2022)

Napp said:


> I am back to wash n goes again. I took down my braids because I wanted to wash and redo my hair and noticed a small area in my hairline that is thinner than the rest. I blame it on this new edge control I was using which was very waxy and seems to suffocated my hair in that area. This is the same area that thinned out when I wore crochet braids for six weeks. Thank goodness I caught it early before it became a bald spot. it has only been a week since I put these braids in. I'm sure it will grow back in with little tension and time I am going to wear my hair out for a while but I'm really worried on how I'm going to wear my hair when I go back to the office.


From the pictures you’ve shared your wash n go looks great!  The more you wear it the more comfortable you will get with it. It took me months to stop being self conscious wearing mine. Especially when I was going to see someone who had never seen me with my hair curly. Once you get used to it life becomes so much simpler.


----------



## keranikki (Feb 18, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> From the pictures you’ve shared your wash n go looks great!  The more you wear it the more comfortable you will get with it. It took me months to stop being self conscious wearing mine. Especially when I was going to see someone who had never seen me with my hair curly. Once you get used to it life becomes so much simpler.


Agreed! Corporate America and the military have been unforgiving in previous years when it comes to our hair. While there are still pockets of ignorance, our greatest hurdle is our self consciousness. You got this @Napp


----------



## Napp (Feb 18, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> From the pictures you’ve shared your wash n go looks great!  The more you wear it the more comfortable you will get with it. It took me months to stop being self conscious wearing mine. Especially when I was going to see someone who had never seen me with my hair curly. Once you get used to it life becomes so much simpler.


I don't like the way my natural hair looks honestly. I can't get with it. The back looks fine but the front looks a mess. It's so short and thin looking I'm tempted to relax it and just leave it to the professionals. I'm so frustrated with my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 18, 2022)

Napp said:


> I don't like the way my natural hair looks honestly. I can't get with it. The back looks fine but the front looks a mess. It's so short and thin looking I'm tempted to relax it and just leave it to the professionals. I'm so frustrated with my hair.


I’m so sad to hear that. The front was the part of my hair that took me the longest to get used to. For a long time I would twist the front and leave the back loose. Over time, and with a good haircut I got used to the front too.
When I went from relaxing to texlaxig it also took me a long time to like my hair. 
Black natural hair isn’t appreciated enough in our society and it makes it hard for us to see how beautiful it is.


----------



## Napp (Feb 18, 2022)

I was at my wits end. I did a wash n go and hated it. I don't know if it was because I used a Denman brush but I hated the end result. Several hours and looked a hot mess. I was at a low point so I went to the salon and got my hair professionally braided. I was in and out within 2 hours clean and dry.  I will be wearing full wigs with bangs so I won't have to slick back my edges. I don't want to deal with my hair anymore. I'm going to keep these braids for as long as possible because they were expensive. I got medium cornrows with hair added.

 Im tired y'all. TIRED. Im thinking of just leaving it to the professionals from now on. Maybe time will get me out of this funk but I don't want to deal with it anymore.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 19, 2022)

keranikki said:


> Is he a shady boots? Does he feel a way?



Nah definitely not, we've so long split up so I think it's very unlikely.


----------



## snoop (Feb 19, 2022)

I still haven't put my hair into mini twists, but I'm going to aim for this week. I think that my ends are _alright_, but I want to dust them. My hair is in medium twists right now and my ends don't look as thin as they did a few months ago. Keeping my fingers crossed that that means that my shorter lengths are doing what they need to and playing catch up with the longer lengths.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2022)

Alright, we are heading into the home stretch. Next week will be the last full week of February. 


I hope everyone has moved to implementing some kind of process for delicious, hair ends! 


But don't let your guard down. Because the unexpected can happen at ANY moment!


Ladies of LHCF, are you READY to push through this last full week of February? 
​


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2022)

So pick out that 'fro and complete that detangling for the last time today and get back in a protective style!



Let's get ready to rumble!!!
​


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2022)

Imagine if you stick with this until December! But guess what? You don't have to worry about December. We are taking things a day at time time, a week at  a time, a month at time. 

Here it is we are already heading toward month #3 of 2022. Bravo to you for sticking around and hanging in there! Even if you have fallen off or have YET, to get on, every little bit helps to you to develop habits and discipline. 

It spills over to all areas of your life!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2022)

If All This Seems a Little Extra Just for Some Hair, That's Because It Is...

But you know what? It works!
​
I can't believe that February is almost finished and has only about 9 days left in the month. I realize that I have lots of breakage around the roots and nape of my hair. That's okay, though. I don't use a scarf on a consistent basis when I retire to bed. I need to start wearing my scarf again.

I have been quite faithful to protecting my ends and treating them, thus far in 2022. I am still loving the addition of Olaplex No. 0 and Olaplex No. 3 as an Ends Treatment for my hair, along with the continuous use of Queen Shea!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2022)

snoop said:


> I still haven't put my hair into mini twists, but I'm going to aim for this week. I think that my ends are _alright_, but I want to dust them. My hair is in medium twists right now and my ends don't look as thin as they did a few months ago. Keeping my fingers crossed that that means that my shorter lengths are doing what they need to and playing catch up with the longer lengths.
> 
> View attachment 479051


Your hair ends look good to me. I don't see any knots. They look nice and full. You're starting 2022 with a surplus of hair. That's always a good thing.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2022)

Alright Pretty Things, let's brace ourselves for a fun ride starting Monday! That means secure those Hair Ends!


Don't forget to make it fun!

​


----------



## Napp (Feb 20, 2022)

Now that I paid money to get my hair braided I am less likely to take them out too early out of curiosity. Every lick of my hair is securely braided down with a bit of braiding hair to make everything sturdy. I am shooting for 8 weeks with these braids. I feel as though with the braiding hair will make my hair tangle less in the braids. I plan on moisturizing 3 days a week to help the braids last a little longer as well. 2 moisture days and one protein day. I am shooting for 100% retention from here on out!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 20, 2022)

I got my maintenance curly trim yesterday. She cut more than I expected. Next time I will remind her before she starts that I’m focused on length retention and only want to remove the bare minimum.
But I love my hair shape and my ends feel great.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 21, 2022)

Congratulations to @Napp! She's our first Luscious Ends Inspiration of this thread!


If you need some inspiration to start this Luscious Healthy Ends Journey, or to continue on it, just take a look at her hair ends. Four months! That's it people. Four months can change the look and life of your hair FOREVER! I hope you are inspired because I sure am.



Reposting:
Post # 423 for photos
Post #451 for regimen
(Both photos and regimen are re-posted below.)



Napp said:


> I flat ironed my hair and my ends look busted. I'm thinking I need to cut my ends to SL and start over. My hair thins in the middle and I don't know why.  My hair just seems so thin and I have alot of breakage. I think I may have to head to a salon and get my hair done. Im going to need a big cut. I am going back to wigs as a protective style. I am going to try keep growing my hair out and try to figure out how to retain length before I do the big chop. I'm hoping I can get to BSL and cut it back to a full APL but that sounds like a dream or something.
> 
> View attachment 478973
> 
> ...


I actually don't think I've posted my regimen on here.

My updated regimen while wigged up is that I moisturize altetnating days with a moisturizing leave in and a protein leave in.

I use the LCO method with S- Curl (moisturizing) or Joico Kpak Liquid Reconstructor (protein) being my liquid, Camille rose Almond Jai my cream and Afro Sheen lush fro butter as my oil/butter.

Pre Poo, wash, protein DC, moisture DC and and rebraid hair every 2-4 weeks depending on the time I have.

I also use Ever ego herb ego scalp drops at night and take viviscal, iron, msm and collagen supplements daily.


----------



## Napp (Feb 21, 2022)

Aww thanks @Chicoro! I've never been featured before!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 22, 2022)

Napp said:


> Aww thanks @Chicoro! I've never been featured before!



The progress of those luscious hair ends are not only feature worthy, but also awe-inspiring. Thank you so much for showing us what consistency, and discipline can do for us on this journey!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 22, 2022)

Olaplex Product Hacks Video!


She mentions *covering your hair in a plastic cap* to intensify No. 0 and No.3.  I do this all the time. I remove my braids, apply No.0 and No. 3 to my ends. Then, I put on a plastic cap. I do this because my understanding is that Olaplex is working as long as the hair is wet.

FYI:
I found out that *Olaplex No. 8 is supposedly a [more] concentrated version of Olaplex No. 3:*

_








						I Tried Olaplex's No.8 Hair Mask & The Result Has To Be Seen To Be Believed
					

I used Olaplex's No.8 Bond Intense Moisture Mask on my frazzled hair and the results completely blew me away.




					www.refinery29.com
				



Article title:* I Tried Olaplex’s New No.8 Hair Mask & The Results Are Unreal*
"Think of it *(Olaplex No. 8)* as a more concentrated version of Olaplex No. 3.) According to Lavinia Popescu, vice president of research and development at Olaplex, No. 8 *has been formulated to avoid protein overload* so that hair doesn't become dry and break over time."_​



And, to use No. 8 you wash the hair first and then put on No. 8, which is a mask. This is mentioned in posted video, too. *BUT, I am not convinced* because of where the magic Olaplex ingredient appears on the ingredient list:
​*Olaplex No. 8 ingredients list: Ingredient # 20*
Water (Aqua/Eau), Dimethicone, Cetyl Alcohol, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Glycerin, Stearyl Alcohol, Ethylhexyl Olivate, Behentrimonium Chloride, Cetrimonium Bromide, Limnanthes Alba (Meadowfoam) Seed Oil, Oryza Sativa (Rice) Bran Oil, Quaternium-80, Rosa Canina (Rose Hip) Seed Extract, Ceramide AP, Ceramide NP, Hydrolyzed Jojoba Esters, Sodium Hyaluronate, Sodium PCA, _*Bis-Aminopropyl Diglycol Dimaleate*_*,* Arginine, Cannabis Sativa (Hemp) Seed Oil, Jojoba Esters, Panthenol, Squalane, Carthamus Tinctorius (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Glycine, Alanine, Serine, Valine, Isoleucine, Proline, Threonine, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Histidine, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Phenylalanine, Aspartic Acid, Pca, Phosphatidylcholine, Citric Acid, Sodium Lactate, Ethylhexylglycerin, Sodium Benzoate, Phenoxyethanol, Bis-Cetearyl Amodimethicone, Fragrance (Parfum), Citral, Hexyl Cinnamal, Limonene

Vs

*Olaplex No. 3 ingredient list: Ingredient #2*
_Ingredients: _Water (_Aqua_), *Bis-Aminopropyl Diglycol Dimaleate*, Propylene Glycol, Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Phenoxyethanol, Glycerin, Hydroxyethyl Ethylcellulose, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Quaternium-91, Sodium Benzoate, Cetrimonium Methosulfate, Cetrimonium Chloride, Fragrance (_Parfum_), Polyquaternium-37, Tetrasodium EDTA, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Etidronic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Phytantriol, Tocopheryl Acetate, _Aloe Barbadensis_ Leaf Juice, Panthenol, _Simmondsia Chinensis_ (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate.



I personally am sticking with Olaplex No. 0 and Olaplex No.3 !


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 26, 2022)

Next week is the start of Month #3! Time is going by very quickly. Are you ready for the March Luscious Ends Challenge 2022?

This is an unglamorous challenge. It's not until you are wanting to get your hair done and that you will see the results of the discipline of caring for your ends. Hang in there. There is length in them there hair ends worth more than gold !  Don't miss out on your jackpot in 2022!



No need to go to Vegas to win BIG!
​


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 26, 2022)

I just did my olaplex 3 treatment. Now I will be super gentle when I detangle after washing my hair. I have to be super nice to my newly trimmed ends.


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 27, 2022)

Hey ladies, I was gifted Olaplex 3,4 and 5 but 3 is what I wanted to help manage breakage. I’m thinking of returning 4 and 5 in exchange for 3s. But I’m wondering if the shampoo might be worth keeping. But again it’s the 3 that I need. @Chicoro any thoughts?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 27, 2022)

Fine 4s said:


> Hey ladies, I was gifted Olaplex 3,4 and 5 but 3 is what I wanted to help manage breakage. I’m thinking of returning 4 and 5 in exchange for 3s. But I’m wondering if the shampoo might be worth keeping. But again it’s the 3 that I need. @Chicoro any thoughts?



Hey! What a wonderful blessing you have received.

Short Answer: Keep and try them all.

Long Answer:
My suggestion is to go ahead and try out all the products that you were gifted. Make observations and take copious notes. This way, you can know for sure what works for you or not, for FREE! Then, when it is time for you to spend your money, you can do so with confidence knowing that you have already tried the other products in the line (except 0, 6,7 and 8). You can decide to eliminate some of the products from your future purchase or know for sure you want to add them in your future purchase. Any doubt is relieved regarding 3,4 and 5!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 27, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I just did my olaplex 3 treatment. Now I will be super gentle when I detangle after washing my hair. I have to be super nice to my newly trimmed ends.



Yes, those newly trim ends are like gold dust. They split due to wear and tear. That wear and tear comes from how the human that possesses the hair, handles the hair and ends. Do right by that precious, priceless gift of freshly trimmed ends deserves!  Imagine the beauty and length retention if you could keep them damage free for 12 months!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 27, 2022)

I have minimized knots on my ends with Shea butter. I barely have any. Before, I had knots on almost every single strand. I still have split ends but those have gotten better, too. My next goal is to cut down on the broken hairs I have. 



*From Jamericangurl 2005 Posts about Wanakee Pugh's Hair:*


			https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/remember-wanakee-and-her-lush-hair.66721/#post-1113029
		

_I saw her about an hour ago and she's still a beauty and that hair is still long and healthy! She says she's no longer the face behind Verifine Complex. She sold the company some years back. The formulations are different....Just an FYI.
This is the only pic I could find of her though?_



			https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/remember-wanakee-and-her-lush-hair.66721/#post-1113090
		


_Her [Wanakee] hair is Gawgous! *She had it pulled back and there was not a fly away hair on her head. *Her ponythail was bra-strap. It was a kinda pulled up pony....I was like dang! I'm sitting up there talking to her looking like a Qtip. Having a no curl definition day 
Sum-body find some pics of this woman. I think she's a minister now? i didn't ask? but, I'd heard?_


Wanakee Pugh: Look at those Luscious, Healthy Hair Ends!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 27, 2022)

Next Week Starts Month #3 on our Luscious, Healthy Ends Challenge 2022. It March Madness and Long Hair Gladness!


----------



## Napp (Feb 27, 2022)

I am going back to the office tomorrow. I will be wearing my kinky curly headband wig and moisturizing and sealing every other day while oiling my scalp in the mornings and scalp drops at night


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 1, 2022)

​


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 1, 2022)

Napp said:


> I am going back to the office tomorrow. I will be wearing my kinky curly headband wig and moisturizing and sealing every other day while oiling my scalp in the mornings and scalp drops at night



If your work is stressful, you may want to investigate and research Vitamin B Complex Stress formula. You have made some great progress. You don't want work to mess with your fabulous length and health gains of your hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 1, 2022)

Well, I don't know you all managed to do it, but ya'll escaped from this thread.  I call out, but all I get is an echo.



That's alright, though.  I'm growing me some luscious, healthy ends. Even IF, I got to do it by myself.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 1, 2022)

​


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 1, 2022)

March is here! So far, I have been continuing to coat my ends weekly with Olaplex 0 and Olaplex 3. I trimmed my hair back due to getting a knot in one braid in the back at the nape. Thus, I had to trim the other braid on the other side, too. I see now that the hair has returned back to the length it was prior to the trim. There is tremendous value in fiercely guarding the health and length of the ends of the hair. It pays dividends over the long run in that you get to  
keep so much of the length that you grow.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 1, 2022)

Signing out across the Sea! Night, night!


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 1, 2022)

I’m here Chicoro.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm here too. I washed my hair on Sunday and DCd with heat.


----------



## Napp (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm here. I moisturized and sealed on Monday. Will m&s tomorrow. I missed oiling my scalp this morning. I had no time. Will try for tomorrow.


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 2, 2022)

It’s still very cold where I live. In the summer, I wash every 2-4 days, but in winter, it takes so long for my hair to really dry, that I end up washing every 10-14 days. And I have to wait a few hours after washing to put in my leave-ins, or my hair won’t dry at all. I’m finding that my ends are not drying out much if I use the leave-in conditioner, shea mix and oil, nor am I seeing a lot of splits or knots.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 2, 2022)

Yeah I'm still here, I will be doing a spritz of Keracare Leave in mainly on my roots. Then I'll go in with my Aveda Deep Nourishing Moisturising treatment on the lengths and ends and seal with Virtue Healing Oil.

Heres a few pics of a few lil curls


----------



## keranikki (Mar 3, 2022)

I’m here! I’m in the process of moving into our new home. We are 95% complete. My hair has been in two two-strand flat twists under a beanie. It is cold out here! I will never move in the winter again!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm here. not sure I have a full plan yet on what I'm doing with my ends. It may take me another month or two to figure it out since I'm not used to wearing my hair curly. My curly set is getting better and the weather is warming up so I'm taking advantage of it. 

I ordered the K18 since I color my hair. I am hoping that helps improve the condition of my hair overall. I will start that probably next weekend.

For now, I'm just resetting my hair every 4 to 5 days and not doing much more than that.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 3, 2022)

Im still here!

Recently rediscovered my love for ayurvedic herbs so I have been oiling my hair, scalp, and ends with vatika. Hair feels incredibly soft and shiny. Wondering why I ever stopped.

Also gave myself a little dusting. It was supposed to be a trim but I chickened out when it was time to cut anything substantial, lol. I should go back and actually trim though.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2022)

Alright! I see we still got folks in this thread. That is good to know!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2022)

*Milestone: 500 Posts!!!!!*

If 500 posts were 500 inches...and I divided 500 by 6 inches, that means 83 of us could get the maximum of 6 inches for 2022.
Well, if you stick with taking care of those ends,
83 of us just might do it.

I'm claiming 6 inches for Everybody in 2022!​


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2022)

Fine 4s said:


> I’m here Chicoro.


Yeah! Glad you are still here @Fine 4s.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> I'm here too. I washed my hair on Sunday and DCd with heat.



How is that one section of hair that you mentioned that you had heat damage with? I could barely see it. Has it blended in with the rest of your hair?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2022)

Napp said:


> I'm here. I moisturized and sealed on Monday. Will m&s tomorrow. I missed oiling my scalp this morning. I had no time. Will try for tomorrow.


Okay! Don't slip and slide off your process too much! Jobs and work can mess with a hair routine!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> It’s still very cold where I live. In the summer, I wash every 2-4 days, but in winter, it takes so long for my hair to really dry, that I end up washing every 10-14 days. And I have to wait a few hours after washing to put in my leave-ins, or my hair won’t dry at all. I’m finding that my ends are not drying out much if I use the leave-in conditioner, shea mix and oil, nor am I seeing a lot of splits or knots.


Good! It sounds like Queen Shea is keeping those ends nice and moist and strong.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2022)

LushLox said:


> Yeah I'm still here, I will be doing a spritz of Keracare Leave in mainly on my roots. Then I'll go in with my Aveda Deep Nourishing Moisturising treatment on the lengths and ends and seal with Virtue Healing Oil.
> 
> Heres a few pics of a few lil curls


Those curls look long and lush and it's not even 1/3 the way through the year, yet! There is nothing little about those full, gorgeous curls!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2022)

keranikki said:


> I’m here! I’m in the process of moving into our new home. We are 95% complete. My hair has been in two two-strand flat twists under a beanie. It is cold out here! I will never move in the winter again!


Congratulations on the purchase of your new home! Are you putting a scarf between your hair and your beanie? Winter time can produce some of the BEST prices for the buyer.  That right there is a blessing! It's better to keep those ends safe and tucked away until you have time to focus on them and treat them gently.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2022)

faithVA said:


> I'm here. not sure I have a full plan yet on what I'm doing with my ends. It may take me another month or two to figure it out since I'm not used to wearing my hair curly. My curly set is getting better and the weather is warming up so I'm taking advantage of it.
> 
> I ordered the K18 since I color my hair. I am hoping that helps improve the condition of my hair overall. I will start that probably next weekend.
> 
> For now, I'm just resetting my hair every 4 to 5 days and not doing much more than that.


Let  us know how that K18 works for you! I think it fortifies the hair more deeply than Olaplex. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2022)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Im still here!
> 
> Recently rediscovered my love for ayurvedic herbs so I have been oiling my hair, scalp, and ends with vatika. Hair feels incredibly soft and shiny. Wondering why I ever stopped.
> 
> Also gave myself a little dusting. It was supposed to be a trim but I chickened out when it was time to cut anything substantial, lol. I should go back and actually trim though.


That's a good sign when you revisit some product or process and the results come out great! Incredibly soft and shiny hair sounds fabulous!


----------



## snoop (Mar 3, 2022)

I finally managed to install my mini twists.  It took forever and a day to do.  As I was doing them, I was thinking that @Chicoro had a good eye when she said that she didn't notice any knots at the ends of my hair.  My hair ends were pretty good and most of the time was taken up by trying to finger detangle my roots and various areas of my length.  After finishing my hair, I realized that I don't need to trim my hair yet.  



First pic are my ends in medium twists last week.  Second pic are my ends yesterday after washing (mini twists).


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 4, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> How is that one section of hair that you mentioned that you had heat damage with? I could barely see it. Has it blended in with the rest of your hair?


It's more than one section, but its contained to three areas; the front, a little in the back and a section in the rear bulk of my hair, on the right hand side. The top front still blends well enough in a wash n go because the rest of my hair is so textured. The straight strands just set together and are lost in the mass. But it looks and feels so stringy to me. I can really see the volume difference on my length here, especially when I put two braids in the front- how I'm wearing it now. I didn't expect the heat damaged hair to regain any texture, and it hasn't.

From using Olaplex 1+2+3, my hair is feeling fortified and strong. I think I used protein a week or so after using Olaplex 1+2, and it doesn't feel like it's needs any more. I also used 3 as a follow-up, a several washes later. When I have been up for washing my hair, I've focused on moisture, sometimes with silk amino acids.

I need to mix up a shea butter blend, and hunt down some Kinky Curly Curling Custard because the products My hair needs whatever else it was getting in 2017.


----------



## keranikki (Mar 4, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations on the purchase of your new home! Are you putting a scarf between your hair and your beanie? Winter time can produce some of the BEST prices for the buyer.  That right there is a blessing! It's better to keep those ends safe and tucked away until you have time to focus on them and treat them gently.


Thank you!!!!!  Yes, I wear a bonnet under my beanie. It has helped tremendously in this winter weather.
I moisturized my hair this evening and placed my hair in two flat twists. It will stay this way until I can wash it. I wanted to wash it this evening, but I’m too tired.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 5, 2022)

Ran out of queen shea for my ends, but have been using castor oil and vatika oil in the interim.  Trying to hold out for the shea nilotica, but may just get regular shea butter from somewhere else.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2022)

Just did my weekly olaplex 3 treatment. About to wash my hair and I will remember to be gentle with the detangling.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2022)

keranikki said:


> Thank you!!!!!  Yes, I wear a bonnet under my beanie. It has helped tremendously in this winter weather.
> I moisturized my hair this evening and placed my hair in two flat twists. It will stay this way until I can wash it.* I wanted to wash it this evening, but I’m too tired.*


That's right. Leave the hair be when you are too tired. Good decision.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 6, 2022)

Joining!!!! I have not been able to get a professional trim in 1.5 years. Ugh.

nonetheless…. I need to join.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 6, 2022)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Joining!!!! I have not been able to get a professional trim in 1.5 years. Ugh.
> 
> nonetheless…. I need to join.


Come on through. Once you join though, you can't leave. We got you. Literally!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 6, 2022)

My only hair update cuz I got scraggly ends


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 6, 2022)

TamaraShaniece said:


> My only hair update cuz I got scraggly ends
> View attachment 479225



Your hair looks good to me!

(This is how my hair looks. I ain't trimming nothin' until I  heat straighten.)


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 6, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Your hair looks good to me!
> 
> (This is how my hair looks. I ain't trimming nothin' until I  heat straighten.)


Only the twist outs can mask those annoying ssk’s & splitends. I have S.S.S. I’ll work on the third S lol


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 7, 2022)

Finally used Olaplex 3,4 and 5. Left 3 on for about 30 minutes but I hear people say it works best overnight. so I'll try that next week.
I noticed more shine and my curls and kinks popped but I'm doing it more to prevent breakage so we'll see.
I still plan to use the 2 step ApHogee every 6 weeks though so on the week that I do, I will leave out Olaplex.

Bonding treatment vs. protein treatment = there's a difference correct?


----------



## sweetiep (Mar 8, 2022)

Hi all!  I’ve been creepin in your thread getting really good information. I wish I hadn’t trimmed my hair this last time after reading the messages here.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 9, 2022)

I’m fairly pleased with my progress. Hair feels like it’s coming on.

I’m going to do a light trim in April I think. I always say ‘light’ but I end up taking off more, never mind, it always comes back so fast after I've trimmed it off.


----------



## PagingSunshine (Mar 12, 2022)

I have been MIA so the only way to make up is with pictures. It’s my birthday so I got a silk press and trim. I am the type to not get trims, before October I hadn’t had a trim in 5 years. New trim Oct 21 and now March 22. Ends weren’t as bad as I thought, only needed a dusting.


----------



## keranikki (Mar 14, 2022)

PagingSunshine said:


> I have been MIA so the only way to make up is with pictures. It’s my birthday so I got a silk press and trim. I am the type to not get trims, before October I hadn’t had a trim in 5 years. New trim Oct 21 and now March 22. Ends weren’t as bad as I thought, only needed a dusting.


Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 19, 2022)

I didn’t wash my hair last weekend so I didn’t do an olaplex treatment last weekend.

Right now I’ve got my olaplex in. I’ll have to be super patient when I detangle because after 2 weeks the amount of tangles and shed hair is going to be a lot to deal with.


----------



## Napp (Mar 19, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I didn’t wash my hair last weekend so I didn’t do an olaplex treatment last weekend.
> 
> Right now I’ve got my olaplex in. I’ll have to be super patient when I detangle because after 2 weeks the amount of tangles and shed hair is going to be a lot to deal with.


I highly recommend African pride pre shampoo. It melts away my tangles.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2022)

PagingSunshine said:


> I have been MIA so the only way to make up is with pictures. It’s my birthday so I got a silk press and trim. I am the type to not get trims, before October I hadn’t had a trim in 5 years. New trim Oct 21 and now March 22. Ends weren’t as bad as I thought, only needed a dusting.


Your hair is hanging heavy and straight. Both of those characteristics are the hallmark of healthy hair.  Your hair looks really beautiful. Thank you for sharing your photo with us!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2022)

PagingSunshine said:


> I have been MIA so the only way to make up is with pictures. It’s my birthday so I got a silk press and trim. I am the type to not get trims, before October I hadn’t had a trim in 5 years. New trim Oct 21 and now March 22. Ends weren’t as bad as I thought, only needed a dusting.


Happy Belated Birthday to you!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I didn’t wash my hair last weekend so I didn’t do an olaplex treatment last weekend.
> 
> Right now I’ve got my olaplex in. I’ll have to be super patient when I detangle because after 2 weeks the amount of tangles and shed hair is going to be a lot to deal with.


Do you finger detangle? How did your hair turn out for you?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2022)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Only the twist outs can mask those annoying ssk’s & splitends. I have S.S.S. I’ll work on the third S lol


It takes time and patience. It will work out!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2022)

sweetiep said:


> Hi all!  *I’ve been creepin *in your thread getting really good information. I wish I hadn’t trimmed my hair this last time after reading the messages here.



You think so? 


I got eyes everywhere. You in now. No escapin' this thread for you now. We got you! 

You are right on time! You've got freshly trimmed, million dollar hair ends. Those are priceless. All you have to do is care for them and the way to do that is in this thread. Or, just ask a question! You lucky Lady!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2022)

Life has been gnawing on my ankle with its canine incisor teeth, 






so I've been away for a bit. Now, I'm back. So get ready for the standard annoying gifs in this thread to get you to stay on track during this 2022 Hair Ends Challenge.


When caring for your Hair Ends, the journey may not be exciting or eventful, but the destination is absolutely mesmerizing.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2022)

My Olaplex 3 supply is down to mere drops. I have to cover at work for a colleague who was hospitalized and who is now out of commission and not working. So, I haven't been able to make time to see if Olaplex is back in stock here in France. I know about 12 stores carry it in my immediate area. But, the stock and shelves were dry the last time I looked, prior to my work schedule change about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2022)

I undid my braids for prepping to re-braid for the week. I noticed some length gains in my two braids that are at the back of my nape. There is a section of hair in both braids, comprised of no more than 50 hairs, that has dropped down to be about an inches longer than the rest of the braid. 

I only clip my hair when my hair gets knotted up. I don't have any plans to straighten my hair and trim until December 2022. I may change my mind, though. As of for now, straightening and trimming my hair in December 2022 is my tentative plan.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2022)

The year is just zooming by. We've only got 11 days left in the month of March. Then, it's April and Easter time.  Beautiful Ends are made a day at a time. I hope a lot of you are just a silent majority, yet are still on board caring for your precious hair ends!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2022)

Oh wow!!!!


This gif looks EXACTLY like the beautiful hair of @PagingSunshine !!   Go see post #523 in this thread.


----------



## keranikki (Mar 20, 2022)

I hope everyone is doing well!  I currently have Olaplex 0/3 on my hair and under a shower cap. It's been sitting for about 30 minutes. I'm prepping for a WNG, which I haven't worn since I moved (roughly 3 weeks).

Due to my horrible diet these last 30 days, I have been experiencing excessive shedding. I'm getting back on track health wise, but the shedding hasn't slowed just yet. I can't visibly see any bald spots, so I think my shedding is pretty even. I'm hoping it slows down in the next 30 days.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2022)

keranikki said:


> I hope everyone is doing well!  I currently have Olaplex 0/3 on my hair and under a shower cap. It's been sitting for about 30 minutes. I'm prepping for a WNG, which I haven't worn since I moved (roughly 3 weeks).
> 
> Due to my horrible diet these last 30 days, I have been experiencing excessive shedding. I'm getting back on track health wise, but the shedding hasn't slowed just yet. I can't visibly see any bald spots, so I think my shedding is pretty even. I'm hoping it slows down in the next 30 days.



If you have any garlic powder in the house, not garlic salt, but the pure powder, you can put that in your shampoo or pre-poo. I saw that on an old thread here at LHCF. Garlic powder stops shedding for some people.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 20, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Do you finger detangle? How did your hair turn out for you?


I detangle in the shower with conditoner using a Felicia Leatherwood brush. It was tedious this week, but it went well and my hair turned out well.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I detangle in the shower with conditoner using a Felicia Leatherwood brush. It was tedious this week, but it went well and my hair turned out well.


Congratulations!


----------



## sweetiep (Mar 20, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> You think so?
> 
> 
> I got eyes everywhere. You in now. No escapin' this thread for you now. We got you!
> ...


Lol! I’m not sure about million dollar since I let my Babe trim it and he was getting a bit too scissor happy. But thanks so much for having me. I was wondering about you since I haven’t seen you post for a little while. Glad you’re back!


----------



## sweetiep (Mar 20, 2022)

Since you have graciously accepted me, this was a couple days after he trimmed on February 19.


----------



## Napp (Mar 20, 2022)

I can't believe it's been a month in these braids. They still look pretty fresh. I think adding the braiding hair made a difference as well as not moisturizing too much. As time goes on I notice the need to moisturize less as I still have product on the hair that makes my hair still feel moist. S-curl is a very good moisturizer! 

I am going to try to go another 2-4 weeks in these braids. I'm starting to feel a little tired of my wigs. Idk if I need a new wig to switch it up or to go back to my natural hair. I have a list of products I want to try


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 22, 2022)

sweetiep said:


> Since you have graciously accepted me, this was a couple days after he trimmed on February 19.


He did a good job!


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 23, 2022)

Ladies, I’m suppose to see less breakage with Olaplex 3 is that is? 

I’ll post a 6 month progress pic from my big cut in October 2021 to April 2022 at the end of April. But re:Ola, I’m not noticing a difference with the broken hairs that I’m so used to seeing and I’ve only used it twice, both times on last wash days. Since I keep my hair stretched by blow drying with RevAir on wash days, finger detangling might be good.

Let me know….or let me know low long do I use before I see zero breakage?


----------



## Napp (Mar 23, 2022)

I am thinking of using olaplex step 2 and 4 in 1 mask on wash days once a week when I go back to wearing my natural hair. I want to keep every inch of hair I grow this year


----------



## keranikki (Mar 24, 2022)

Fine 4s said:


> Ladies, I’m suppose to see less breakage with Olaplex 3 is that is?
> 
> I’ll post a 6 month progress pic from my big cut in October 2021 to April 2022 at the end of April. But re:Ola, I’m not noticing a difference with the broken hairs that I’m so used to seeing and I’ve only used it twice, both times on last wash days. Since I keep my hair stretched by blow drying with RevAir on wash days, finger detangling might be good.
> 
> Let me know….or let me know low long do I use before I see zero breakage?


I have seen less breakage using Olaplex 0 and 3 in combination on a weekly basis.  It took about two weeks. It also increased the overall integrity of my fine hair. It took a few months for me to notice.  My hair has a tantrum without this combination. It will feel drier than usual if I miss a treatment.


----------



## keranikki (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm currently baggying overnight. In the past it made my hair very mushy, but since my hair has been suffering from dryness I'm willing to try it again. 
The shedding that I was experiencing has stopped.  It seems I'm back to my normal shedding.  I didn't get to try @Chicoro suggestion of using garlic in my shampoo, but I will definitely keep it in mind if I ever experience shedding like that again.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 25, 2022)

keranikki said:


> I'm currently baggying overnight. In the past it made my hair very mushy, but since my hair has been suffering from dryness I'm willing to try it again.
> The shedding that I was experiencing has stopped.  It seems I'm back to my normal shedding.  I didn't get to try @Chicoro suggestion of using garlic in my shampoo, but I will definitely keep it in mind if I ever experience shedding like that again.


Glad you are not shedding. But I think it’s garlic in the conditioner.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 25, 2022)

Picked up some Olaplex #0 and #3 today. They had bottles all over Sephora like Easter eggs. I bought their last bottle of #0.

I do my Ends Routine everyday. My overall routine is so down pat that it takes me about 5 minutes to ready my hair for the work day. I barely do anything to my hair it seems. I like how it looks, though!

I’ll keep focusing on going for that bun drop in December 2022.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 25, 2022)

We’ve got one more week until the month of March is finished. Slow and steady wins the race! Soon, we’ll be tapping on the 4th month of the year. That means, you’ve been caring for your hair ends almost 12 weeks!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 26, 2022)

Just finished my weekly olaplex 3 treatment. About to wash my hair.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 26, 2022)

*Hello all! I'd like to join if I can*

I've cut chunks off my ends Saturday and again tonight mainly out of emotion, but also because I hate feeling dry ends. I hate seeing dry ends. I hate having dry ends, so now I have about 6-8 inches of hair from 12-13. Well. That's done.

I am going to buy a hooded dryer since my own broke a couple of years ago. I'll do a weekly dc on Saturday

I've started steaming my face and hair, which I would like to do daily, but at least once or twice a week. idk which is going to be better. 
I'll put a little bit of oil on my scalp and hair daily too
I could put shea butter on my ends or a cream conditioner that I have

I think I'll try a wig with a wig cap so that I can get it more moisturized. I don't want to braid it up feeling kind of dry. I think it feels dry idk if it really is. It may be normal. I still think I will wait a while before I braid it up. 

I'm not going to get my length back this year. It would be a miracle. I just hope that it looks full and healthy without a ton of knots and splits.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2022)

apple_natural said:


> *Hello all! I'd like to join if I can*
> 
> I've cut chunks off my ends Saturday and again tonight mainly out of emotion, but also because I hate feeling dry ends. I hate seeing dry ends. I hate having dry ends, so now I have about 6-8 inches of hair from 12-13. Well. That's done.
> 
> ...



Uh oh...I'm sorry but you are in this thread. FOREVER. Once you check in, you can never check out. 


Regarding your hair, you may not get all your length this year, but perhaps you'll be setting yourself up to receive and retain a tremendous amount of healthy length in the very near future!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2022)

I've been furiously sticking to my Ends Routine. Although my sectioned hair shown has texture, the ends are stretched and elongated. That stretched state is keeping my tangles at bay and minimizing my breakage.  Olaplex adds a firmness to the ends that I have not had before. Grease, butters and petroleum and wax have leave a firmness on my hair but with a residue. Olaplex leaves no residue.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2022)

My hair is starting to become the same thickness up and down the whole, entire hair section. I have a lot of length for the beginning of any given year. Meaning, I'm barely out of the month of March, yet, I've got a significant amount of length at the beginning of the year, or just three months into the year. Usually, if I have length, it comes at the end of the year. My Hair Ends look in pretty good shape, too.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2022)

All this focusing on and protecting the Hair Ends can get quite boring. Sometimes, it may even feel like you are depriving yourself of styling options. Actually, you are limiting your styling options. But in my opinion, it is the Ends of the hair that determine if the hair looks just good....or hair that looks magazine ready. Gorgeous, healthy, cared for hair ends really elevate the health and beauty of your hair.

A stunning head of hair is gorgeous from Root to Tip! Who doesn't like seeing a gorgeous head of healthy, beautiful, afro-textured hair? It's even better when it's your own! 


Thick Healthy Hair Ends: Pure, unadulterated lusciousness!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2022)

How I be feeling inside when I see a beautiful head of afro textured hair with thick, full, healthy ends:

​


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2022)

Alright, this week is the final drive through the month of March 2022. It's going fast!

​
Before you know it day turns into night, and you look up and it's December. 


​


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2022)

Don't get caught out here with raggedy, hair ends. Up in the mirror looking like this with your blowdryer:

​


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2022)

Let's enter the last week of this challenge in March like we mean it!

​


----------



## LushLox (Mar 27, 2022)

I'm thinking that I will do a trim soon. I did one on 1st January I think, so I'll do my next one for around 1st April; which is actually the end of next week   I just hope that I don't get carried away and take off too much as I tend to do that.

I think I will do a clarify wash, and DC on Thursday then straighten and trim on Friday.


----------



## Royalq (Mar 27, 2022)

Im touching up my relaxer today so I’ll see how my ends are. I have improved in my attention to them but i still need lots of work as far as consistency. Especially since I wear my hair in a sleek bun most of the time i feel like its alot of manipulation to take it down and put it back up.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2022)

LushLox said:


> I'm thinking that I will do a trim soon. I did one on 1st January I think, so I'll do my next one for around 1st April; which is actually the end of next week   I just hope that I don't get carried away and take off too much as I tend to do that.
> 
> I think I will do a clarify wash, and DC on Thursday then straighten and trim on Friday.


Calm yourself and those snipping scissor happy fingers of yours. Now, go forth and trim with restraint, Grasshopper.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2022)

Saw product in this thumbnail:


Talk about copying and having ZERO shame. This is Revox brand Plex product. Ingredients do not contain Olaplex key ingredient, though:

Ingredients: Water / Aqua, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Ceteareth-20, Castor Oil / Ricinus Communis Seed Oil, Coconut Oil / Cocos Nucifera Oil, Hydrolyzed Keratin, PPG-3 Caprylyl Ether, Collagen Amino Acids, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance / Parfum, Citric Acid, Disodium EDTA, Octadecyl Di-t-butyl-4-hydroxyhydrocinnamate, Limonene.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 28, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Talk about copying and having ZERO shame. This is Revox brand Plex product. Ingredients do not contain Olaplex key ingredient, though:
> 
> Ingredients: Water / Aqua, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Ceteareth-20, Castor Oil / Ricinus Communis Seed Oil, Coconut Oil / Cocos Nucifera Oil, Hydrolyzed Keratin, PPG-3 Caprylyl Ether, Collagen Amino Acids, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance / Parfum, Citric Acid, Disodium EDTA, Octadecyl Di-t-butyl-4-hydroxyhydrocinnamate, Limonene.


Interesting. What's the Olaplex key ingredient? I've never looked into Olaplex. It seems like all the ladies that I've seen mention it has a texture like my mom's so I think I'll suggest it to her


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 28, 2022)

apple_natural said:


> Interesting. What's the Olaplex key ingredient? I've never looked into Olaplex. It seems like all the ladies that I've seen mention it has a texture like my mom's so I think I'll suggest it to her


The key ingredient is
Bis(aminopropyl) diglycol dimaleate.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 28, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> The key ingredient is
> Bis(aminopropyl) diglycol dimaleate.


Thank you!


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 29, 2022)

What does the Bis key ingredient do?
Based on the response above about seeing results with Olaplex #3, I'll stick with it and buy a second bottle and continue with my weekly prepoo with number #3 overnight, shampoo with Olaplex, deep conditioning and apply the Olaplex conditioner.  I tried finger detangling this last wash session and it went fine until I blowdried. Blowdrying finger detangled hair with a RevAir wasn't enough to get it reasonably smooth. I didn't notice anything different until I tried to put my hair in a bun and the hair was crispy tangly so....had to go in with a wide tooth comb and then a brush (with a tangle teezer type brush) to smooth it out. Don't plan on detangling again until wash day but I was disappointed. Resisted detangling with a tool this whole time to just have to go in after the blowdrying process and then seeing all the broken blowdried hair in the brush. Guess it was unrealistic to finger detangle and blowdry.
I just don't know how to manage this breakage that I always get! I don't even know how I retain length with the amount of breakage that I get! Ugh


----------



## keranikki (Mar 29, 2022)

Fine 4s said:


> What does the Bis key ingredient do?
> Based on the response above about seeing results with Olaplex #3, I'll stick with it and buy a second bottle and continue with my weekly prepoo with number #3 overnight, shampoo with Olaplex, deep conditioning and apply the Olaplex conditioner.  I tried finger detangling this last wash session and it went fine until I blowdried. Blowdrying finger detangled hair with a RevAir wasn't enough to get it reasonably smooth. I didn't notice anything different until I tried to put my hair in a bun and the hair was crispy tangly so....had to go in with a wide tooth comb and then a brush (with a tangle teezer type brush) to smooth it out. Don't plan on detangling again until wash day but I was disappointed. Resisted detangling with a tool this whole time to just have to go in after the blowdrying process and then seeing all the broken blowdried hair in the brush. Guess it was unrealistic to finger detangle and blowdry.
> I just don't know how to manage this breakage that I always get! I don't even know how I retain length with the amount of breakage that I get! Ugh


Olaplex shampoo and conditioner has silicone in it. Does your hair like silicone?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 30, 2022)

Fine 4s said:


> What does the Bis key ingredient do?
> Based on the response above about seeing results with Olaplex #3, I'll stick with it and buy a second bottle and continue with my weekly prepoo with number #3 overnight, shampoo with Olaplex, deep conditioning and apply the Olaplex conditioner.  I tried finger detangling this last wash session and it went fine until I blowdried. Blowdrying finger detangled hair with a RevAir wasn't enough to get it reasonably smooth. I didn't notice anything different until I tried to put my hair in a bun and the hair was crispy tangly so....had to go in with a wide tooth comb and then a brush (with a tangle teezer type brush) to smooth it out. Don't plan on detangling again until wash day but I was disappointed. Resisted detangling with a tool this whole time to just have to go in after the blowdrying process and then seeing all the broken blowdried hair in the brush. Guess it was unrealistic to finger detangle and blowdry.
> I just don't know how to manage this breakage that I always get! I don't even know how I retain length with the amount of breakage that I get! Ugh


Sorry to hear that your blow dry session resulted in some breakage.
I know for myself, personally, my blow dry process is totally different than my wash and braid up process. I finger comb when I have braids. But I must absolutely thoroughly comb my hair when I blow dry. I also have to get all the grease and butter I put in it, which can take a day or two or three to get out by washing and rewashing.
The hard part is figuring out what works best for one’s hair. I have also found that my hair at different lengths requires different care. Afro textured hair is really quite complex. Hang in there. It’s not easy, but it is do- able.
Besides, we are family. You got all your sisters and me, who are all would be escapees. ‘Cause once you are in this thread, ain’t none of y’all leaving… including you @Fine 4s !

The bus key ingredient rebonds the disulfide bonds. Disulfide is a fancy way to say: two connected sulfur bonds.

These sulfur bonds being intact, and not broken, impact the way your hair feels, how smooth it looks all the way to how healthy it looks. Sun, heat tools and chemicals such as dyeing hair can break these sulfur bonds. Olaplex connects these bonds. The bis ingredient grabs one single sulfur bond and then another and forms a connective bridge between the two: the re-bonding.


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 30, 2022)

keranikki said:


> Olaplex shampoo and conditioner has silicone in it. Does your hair like silicone?


I don't believe my hair has beef with silicones. I used to use a lot of that at the beginning of my hair journey and have tried to avoid them but honestly, I don't notice any difference using them or not using them.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 31, 2022)

Okay, I'm now convinced to try Olaplex.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 31, 2022)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Okay, I'm now convinced to try Olaplex.


What convinced you?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 31, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> What convinced you?


Your recent explanation of how it works with the disulfide bonds. I know you explained how Olaplex works a few other times in this thread as well. Just want that extra layer of protection for my hair and ends. Plus the good reviews I hear about it. The price tag always deterred me a bit.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 1, 2022)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Your recent explanation of how it works with the disulfide bonds. I know you explained how Olaplex works a few other times in this thread as well. Just want that extra layer of protection for my hair and ends. Plus the good reviews I hear about it. The price tag always deterred me a bit.



Okay, gotcha!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 2, 2022)

Just did my olaplex 3 treatment. About to hop in the shower and wash my hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 3, 2022)

​Alright, pretty things with lovely hair, were are SOLIDLY in April! That's right, we're in month #4 of 2022! It's never too late to start focusing on those luscious hair ends. If you've been with us from the beginning, you are now going on 4 months of specialized Hair Ends Care.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 3, 2022)

Stick with us if you want that gorgeous hair to be blowing in the wind.


Please note: Her_ HAIR _is blowing in the wind. NOT, her hair _'strand' _is blowing in the wind.
Thin, raggedy and scraggly hair strands blowing in the wind are not as impactful as a head full of luscious healthy ends.​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 3, 2022)

Speaking of thin, scraggly Hair Ends, I got them and I'm keeping them! 

But, I noticed today that some of my hair strands have dropped in length. I've got strands at 23 inches and 27 inches. The former lengths were 22 inches and 26 inches, respectively. 

I have also noticed that Olaplex #3 continues to keep my hair ends stretched and straight. I'm rooting for Olaplex #0 and #3 to get up that hair hill and over the hump and to the top of the *30-inches- of -hair -length*- mountain by December 2022.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 3, 2022)

How is everyone doing on your Luscious Healthy Ends journey? 
Are you roaring into April like a lion, coming in gentle like a lamb, or squeaking by like a mouse?

Even if you are struggling, if you are here today, you'll likely be still in the challenge later. So, congratulate yourself on your accomplishment.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 3, 2022)

Make sure whatever you are using in and on your hair, you are keeping your hair clean. Too often, it's the funky ones that are popping up happily smelling flowers talking about how good things smell, OBLIVIOUS to their own funk whipping about. Don't be one of those! Yes, fling that hair but make sure it's fresh and not funky.



​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 3, 2022)

Wishing you a great week!  




Stay focused on those ends!


Don't let anything distract you.




​


----------



## Mapleoats (Apr 3, 2022)

Doing an Olaplex 1/2 treatment. Bout to rinse out and DC. Y’all. I haven’t been on this forum in a minute


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 3, 2022)

Mapleoats said:


> Doing an Olaplex 1/2 treatment. Bout to rinse out and DC. Y’all. I haven’t been on this forum in a minute


Glad to have you whenever you are able to come on back. The door is always open for you. Enjoy your treatment!


----------



## snoop (Apr 3, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Speaking of thin, scraggly Hair Ends, I got them and I'm keeping them!
> 
> But, I noticed today that some of my hair strands have dropped in length. I've got strands at 23 inches and 27 inches. The former lengths were 22 inches and 26 inches, respectively.
> 
> I have also noticed that Olaplex #3 continues to keep my hair ends stretched and straight. I'm rooting for Olaplex #0 and #3 to get up that hair hill and over the hump and to the top of the *30-inches- of -hair -length*- mountain by December 2022.



You guys are making Olaplex sound sooo good!  I want to try!

But I have a question: When you say that it's keeping your hair stretched and straight, do you mean that your hair is holding your stretched styles better or that the formula is actually loosening your coils? 

I'd want to give it a try at some point, but I kinda like my coilage.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 3, 2022)

snoop said:


> You guys are making Olaplex sound sooo good!  I want to try!
> 
> But I have a question: When you say that it's keeping your hair stretched and straight, do you mean that your hair is holding your stretched styles better or that the formula is actually loosening your coils?
> 
> I'd want to give it a try at some point, but I kinda like my coilage.



Neither.

I put Olaplex on my ends. I braid my hair. I coat with castor oil and Shea butter. I leave for one week. On the following Sunday, I unbraid my hair and put each un-braided section into its own bantu knot before re-styling. *When I undo the bantu knots, I noticed that the ends are straighter. *That's all.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 3, 2022)

snoop said:


> You guys are making Olaplex sound sooo good!  I want to try!
> 
> But I have a question: When you say that it's keeping your hair stretched and straight, do you mean that your hair is holding your stretched styles better or that the formula is actually loosening your coils?
> 
> I'd want to give it a try at some point, but I kinda like my coilage.


I use olaplex on my ends every week before I wash. I leave it on for 10 minutes. 20 at most if I get distracted. My ends are just as coily as ever.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 3, 2022)

The past week: I've steamed my hair once or twice. It didn't get as dry along the part of my buns where it would throughout the week before. I also oiled my scalp a little each day. 

Wash day: 
Tried to use castile soap out of curiosity. BAD IDEA. Bentonite clay + ACV got it out
TGIN rose DC under hooded dryer
Banana scented leave in + Rice bran oil on strands
Wild growth oil or whatever its called - on scalp

This week: Work on developing the habit of keeping my scarf of when I am at home


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2022)

In the past month, I've been doing a simple shampoo, followed with K18 and then some type of twist. In the meantime, I've been clipping splits on styling and take down. This is just to maintain my ends until I see my stylist next month. Hoping to have a fresh start with my salon visit in May and the do monthly K18 treatments after that. 

I finally colored my hair last week. I will pay attention this month to see if I have less breakage and fewer splits. I think it is my gray hair that really causing most of my issues. 

I am definitely retaining because my puff is coming along. This week I will try to get back to curly sets and keep my hair more hydrated.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 5, 2022)

I did my usual Olaplex treatment, followed up with my wash DC. My air-dry was so good today, it's like my hair is finally trained to air-dry without me actually having to do much to it.

I'm in the office tomorrow, so I have my bun accessories at the ready lol.

My office situation is so ideal, I can basically go in when I want! It is so nice not having to think about doing my hair for work.


----------



## Napp (Apr 5, 2022)

After taking down my braids I had so much breakage even though I was careful taking them out. I did a hair Botox treatment and straightened my hair and my ends looked horrible.



So I cut them back. Its a little uneven but I am not going to bother with it now. Its going to take me forever to reach APL.

I wanted to cut it shorter and get rid of all of the thin ends but I decided to keep a little length. I will trim again in 4-6 months. Braids seems to be a no go for me. My fine hair doesn't like being tucked away for long periods of time. So I'm giving up the daily wig use and going back to styling my real hair. Currently embracing bun life because wash n goes have me with wet hair every day this week and I cant stand the feeling of my wet hair. Its not warm enough to make me want to have wet hair on a daily basis either.


----------



## snoop (Apr 5, 2022)

Napp said:


> After taking down my braids I had so much breakage even though I was careful taking them out. I did a hair Botox treatment and straightened my hair and my ends looked horrible.
> 
> View attachment 479891
> 
> ...



Is it possible that the braids hair was drying your hair out, as in sucking the moisture from your hair?  Have you considered protective styles (braids or twists) using your own hair?

I think that you'll be able to reach APL this year. You just might need to wear a "boring" style to get there. 

(BTW, I think your hair looks pretty.)


----------



## Napp (Apr 5, 2022)

snoop said:


> Is it possible that the braids hair was drying your hair out, as in sucking the moisture from your hair?  Have you considered protective styles (braids or twists) using your own hair?
> 
> I think that you'll be able to reach APL this year. You just might need to wear a "boring" style to get there.
> 
> (BTW, I think your hair looks pretty.)


 I moisturized them and took care of my hair while I was in braids. I guess my hair just doesn't like cornrows for long term styles. Twists with my real hair don't look good.  I also have alot of breakage in the front so my hair would look crazy with just my real hair in braids or twists, plus my hair is fine and low density.  Singles styles just don't look good on me. If they did, I would loc my hair but I hate the way I looks in braids so I figure I would hate locs too. lol I think I will try buns or wash n goes to see what sticks. I just want to look cute with my hair styled on most days. I may never reach APL and beyond because of that. lol And thank you for the compliment. I hate my hair. I'm still trying to find a way to accept it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 5, 2022)

Napp said:


> I moisturized them and took care of my hair while I was in braids. I guess my hair just doesn't like cornrows for long term styles. Twists with my real hair don't look good.  I also have alot of breakage in the front so my hair would look crazy with just my real hair in braids or twists, plus my hair is fine and low density.  Singles styles just don't look good on me. If they did, I would loc my hair but I hate the way I looks in braids so I figure I would hate locs too. lol I think I will try buns or wash n goes to see what sticks. I just want to look cute with my hair styled on most days. I may never reach APL and beyond because of that. lol And thank you for the compliment. I hate my hair. I'm still trying to find a way to accept it.


I’m still rooting for you to find a way to like your hair.


----------



## Napp (Apr 5, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I’m still rooting for you to find a way to like your hair.


I'm hopeless lol I was thinking about doing the straight haired natural thing again. I'm trying to see what worked in the past for me


----------



## snoop (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm not sure if it's a difference of one month or just a difference in how I washed my hair/what I washed it with on each of these days, but this is one month, three days difference.


Feb 2




April 5



I've been using a combination hydrolyzed proteins in my wash every week (oat, plant keratin, and for a while baobab, but I ran out) and I think that it's been helping my hair.  At the beginning of the year, I planned on trimming my hair every three months, but last month I decided to skip it just to see what would happen.  As far as I can see (hopefully, I'm not missing anything) I don't have a lot of tiny broken pieces when I manipulate my hair.  I do get some, but not even close to what I used to get at the three month mark.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 9, 2022)

Just did my olaplex 3 treatment on my ends. Now I’m about to wash my hair.


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 11, 2022)

faithVA said:


> In the past month, I've been doing a simple shampoo, followed with K18 and then some type of twist. In the meantime, I've been clipping splits on styling and take down. This is just to maintain my ends until I see my stylist next month. Hoping to have a fresh start with my salon visit in May and the do monthly K18 treatments after that.
> 
> I finally colored my hair last week. I will pay attention this month to see if I have less breakage and fewer splits. I think it is my gray hair that really causing most of my issues.
> 
> I am definitely retaining because my puff is coming along. This week I will try to get back to curly sets and keep my hair more hydrated.


What’s K18?


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 11, 2022)

Hey ladies, I’m always talking about my breakage and finally took a picture that will show you the short strands that I get every wash day. This was with figure set angling with EVOO and water. Let me know what you think.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2022)

Fine 4s said:


> What’s K18?


It is a peptide treatment which is supposed to be a permanent repair of the inner structure of the hair. It is supposed to fix and prevent damage from chemical processes. Regular protein and olaplex type treatments are supposed to be temporary. This is supposed to be permanent.


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 11, 2022)

faithVA said:


> It is a peptide treatment which is supposed to be a permanent repair of the inner structure of the hair. It is supposed to fix and prevent damage from chemical processes. Regular protein and olaplex type treatments are supposed to be temporary. This is supposed to be permanent.


Just read up on it! Sounds interesting! I’d try it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2022)

Fine 4s said:


> Just read up on it! Sounds interesting! I’d try it.


I color my hair so I need the extra strengthening. I've tried hard proteins and Olaplex and didn't have much success with them. As my hair gets longer just need to retain as much as I can. I like it so far but it is too early to really know how much it is helping my retention. I do feel like it has helped to keep my hair more hydrated.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 12, 2022)

Fine 4s said:


> Just read up on it! Sounds interesting! I’d try it.



Be prepared for the price and the teeny tube


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2022)

LushLox said:


> Be prepared for the price and the teeny tube


Yes it is pricey. I think after the initial application process each tube should last close to a year when applied as directed. But I think it is only worth it for damaged hair and if a person really things they need it.  I've lost my  hair twice, not from coloring but from heat, so I'm willing to pay the price to keep my hair on my head this time around  

But I agree. It is too pricey just to buy it just to try it.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 12, 2022)

faithVA said:


> Yes it is pricey. I think after the initial application process each tube should last close to a year when applied as directed. But I think it is only worth it for damaged hair and if a person really things they need it.  I've lost my  hair twice, not from coloring but from heat, so I'm willing to pay the price to keep my hair on my head this time around
> 
> But I agree. It is too pricey just to buy it just to try it.



Oh yeah it's definitely worth it. I still have my first one and I bought that months ago. It's a great maintenance product.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 13, 2022)

This past week or so, I've sort of steamed a few times. I did well with oiling my scalp and I moisturized it every few days. I like my Macademia Oil brand Moisturizing Rinse since it is pretty much as soft shampoo. I will buy another one. I did sleep without a scarf once. I have missed my vitamins once or twice, but I think I'm doing well in both areas overall. 

Today, I washed out the dc that I had on overnight since I didn't take the time to sit under the dryer for the 30 min I was aiming for. I did 15 mins and never went back to it. I feel like it was built up on my scalp, so I washed my scalp in the certain area with the moisturizing rinse. I think its better. I put on a leave in my mom bought and put wild growth oil on my scalp. 

The next week, I would like to try henna gloss. I want to buy another Moisturizing Rinse if I can find it. Keep everything up! (note to self ) Also, I've been seeing things in here about Olaplex. I tried to look into it. I think I may try it. Olaplex 3... I think I will get it.


----------



## secretdiamond (Apr 13, 2022)

Trimmed the weekend of 4/8.  Last trim 12/4? Will probably trim again on the next wash.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 13, 2022)

I washed my two week old press out last night. My hair reverted without additional heat damage. Used Olaplex 1+2 before straightening my hair again. I do notice my hair feels stronger with 1+2 in my arsenal. I'll be investing in K18, as I think my ends need all the help they can get to maintain their structural integrity.


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 13, 2022)

Who else is using K-18???


----------



## LushLox (Apr 14, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> I washed my two week old press out last night. My hair reverted without additional heat damage. Used Olaplex 1+2 before straightening my hair again. I do notice my hair feels stronger with 1+2 in my arsenal. I'll be investing in K18, as I think my ends need all the help they can get to maintain their structural integrity.



Hi @GGsKin , can I ask where do you buy your 1+2?


----------



## LushLox (Apr 14, 2022)

secretdiamond said:


> Trimmed the weekend of 4/8.  Last trim 12/4? Will probably trim again on the next wash.



How comes you're trimming so often, is it damage?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 14, 2022)

LushLox said:


> Hi @GGsKin , can I ask where do you buy your 1+2?


Hi @LushLox I bought mine based on trusted reviews, from two sellers on ebay.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 14, 2022)

I received a trim last month, which resulted in 1/2” being cut off. That’s one month of growth for me. I think I need a gel that creates a harder cast, so that I can better protect my ends when wearing a WNG. Also, I’m going to increase the application frequency of Aphogee. I currently use it every 6 weeks. I’m going to use it every 4 weeks and see if that helps to protect my ends, along with my weekly use of Olaplex 0/3.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 15, 2022)

My gray strands have about 3/4 inch silver at the root. They get tinted when I henna. I'm pretty sure I just put on henna last month some time. I'll have to track this for next month.


----------



## secretdiamond (Apr 15, 2022)

LushLox said:


> How comes you're trimming so often, is it damage?


My ends? No.  I just believe in regular trimming. I keep my hair in protective styles 100% of the time.
But (unpopular opinion), I'm not of the belief that just because it's in protective styles, the ends won't need maintenance. (not knocking those that do)

Actually, when I grew my hair to WL, I was on a 12 wk/3 month trimming/dusting schedule. Re-growing my hair now, I pushed it to 4 months to see more growth quicker, but now I'm wondering if I should just stick to my old 3 month rule.

My ends aren't damaged. My stylist (who does my protective styles) and her colleagues always comment on how super healthy my hair looks and thick and asking who does my trims (I'm too afraid to say it's just me LOL).
I just like to 'stay ahead' of the splits and trim objectively and thoroughly.  That's hard to do when your emotions are involved and you're eager to get back the hair you once had. So, I sometimes trim/dust twice in a row because I feel I can only stomach to take off but so much each time  -- which may not be what I feel is enough to ensure my hair stays healthy.

Basically, I'm paranoid of trimming inadequately and suffering setbacks later because of it.  I never want to be back here again.   So, i'd rather take the slower and cautious route. 'Better to be safe than sorry' ideology.  My bottom layers should be APL by now, for instance. I just cut them back from collarbone length that I did in December to shoulder length--- letting the top layers catch up some (they are chin length currently).


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2022)

secretdiamond said:


> My ends? No.  I just believe in regular trimming. I keep my hair in protective styles 100% of the time.
> But (unpopular opinion), I'm not of the belief that just because it's in protective styles, the ends won't need maintenance. (not knocking those that do)
> 
> Actually, when I grew my hair to WL, I was on a 12 wk/3 month trimming/dusting schedule. Re-growing my hair now, I pushed it to 4 months to see more growth quicker, but now I'm wondering if I should just stick to my old 3 month rule.
> ...


Your trimming with a plan based upon analysis, with a specific objective in mind. That’s a great way to do it!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2022)

keranikki said:


> I received a trim last month, which resulted in 1/2” being cut off. That’s one month of growth for me. I think I need a gel that creates a harder cast, so that I can better protect my ends when wearing a WNG. Also, I’m going to increase the application frequency of Aphogee. I currently use it every 6 weeks. I’m going to use it every 4 weeks and see if that helps to protect my ends, along with my weekly use of Olaplex 0/3.


Those lovely curls are popping!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 16, 2022)

secretdiamond said:


> My ends? No.  I just believe in regular trimming. I keep my hair in protective styles 100% of the time.
> But (unpopular opinion), I'm not of the belief that just because it's in protective styles, the ends won't need maintenance. (not knocking those that do)
> 
> Actually, when I grew my hair to WL, I was on a 12 wk/3 month trimming/dusting schedule. Re-growing my hair now, I pushed it to 4 months to see more growth quicker, but now I'm wondering if I should just stick to my old 3 month rule.
> ...



Oh you know what it is, I read your date wrong! I thought you trimmed on 4th April then the 12th April and then again on your next wash!  It's just that you guys write your dates differently.

A three month trimming schedule is great, I operate on the same basis.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 16, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Those lovely curls are popping!


Thank you!


----------



## Royalq (Apr 16, 2022)

I also trim every 3 months or so. Last trim was back in late December and she cut off alot. I realized my hair really doesnt benefit frim long term braids and wigs. Nearly all of my growth had to be cut off. 
From December i joined this challenge and havent been as diligent as i should be but better than the way i was. Yesterday i got a trim and my ends were in much better condition and didnt need a deep trim like before. So im happy about that. Seemed like each time a trimmed i would get trimmed back to APL. But its because my ends were always trashed. This time i went from bsl to just above bsl. I need to do better with my ends so that my trim in june will be less


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 16, 2022)

Royalq said:


> I also trim every 3 months or so. Last trim was back in late December and she cut off alot. I realized my hair really doesnt benefit frim long term braids and wigs. Nearly all of my growth had to be cut off.
> From December i joined this challenge and havent been as diligent as i should be but better than the way i was. Yesterday i got a trim and my ends were in much better condition and didnt need a deep trim like before. So im happy about that. Seemed like each time a trimmed i would get trimmed back to APL. But its because my ends were always trashed. This time i went from bsl to just above bsl. I need to do better with my ends so that my trim in june will be less


This is a win. Congratulations!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 17, 2022)

I messed up.


I rebraided my hair over several weeks without using Shea butter. I lost TONS of hair. It looks the size of a small pet. It was solid and heavy, too. I had so much breakage and lots of shedded hair. To be fair and transparent, I haven't combed my hair in months and coupled with not using Shea butter for my hair, there was a lot of shedded hair I needed to get out. I hope to do better going forward.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 17, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I messed up.
> 
> 
> I rebraided my hair over several weeks without using Shea butter. I lost TONS of hair. It looks the size of a small pet. It was solid and heavy, too. I had so much breakage and lots of shedded hair. To be fair and transparent, I haven't combed my hair in months and coupled with not using Shea butter for my hair, there was a lot of shedded hair I needed to get out. I hope to do better going forward.
> ...


Are you sure there was breakage? After a month at 50-100 hairs per day, there would be a LOT of shed hair and your hair is really long, so the ball would be big.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 17, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> Are you sure there was breakage? After a month at 50-100 hairs per day, there would be a LOT of shed hair and your hair is really long, so the ball would be big.


I do think there was some breakage. I am hoping that the bulk of this was shedded hair. Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 17, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> Are you sure there was breakage? After a month at 50-100 hairs per day, there would be a LOT of shed hair and your hair is really long, so the ball would be big.


Actually, I haven't combed my hair probably in about* 6* months. I use the no comb method. But, this method HAS to be used in conjunction with Shea butter. So, that's about six months of losing hairs and not combing!


----------



## snoop (Apr 17, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I messed up.
> 
> 
> I rebraided my hair over several weeks without using Shea butter. I lost TONS of hair. It looks the size of a small pet. It was solid and heavy, too. I had so much breakage and lots of shedded hair. To be fair and transparent, I haven't combed my hair in months and coupled with not using Shea butter for my hair, there was a lot of shedded hair I needed to get out. I hope to do better going forward.



Can I ask why you haven't been rebraiding with Queen Shea?  Have you been kicked out of her court?  How have you been detangling your hair in the meantime?


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 17, 2022)

snoop said:


> Can I ask why you haven't been rebraiding with Queen Shea?  Have you been kicked out of her court?  How have you been detangling your hair in the meantime?


I went through my butter. Then, I was so busy working long days I didn’t get around to making a batch of my beloved Queen Shea. I’ll make it tomorrow turned into me not making another batch for 3 weeks! Lesson learned.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 17, 2022)

Zulily has Olaplex and K18. I ordered a small K18 to try. Also, Olaplex 3, 6, and 8. I'm not sure what 8 is, but it sounded like something I'd like to try


----------



## #NicolaMoments (Apr 19, 2022)

faithVA said:


> It is a peptide treatment which is supposed to be a permanent repair of the inner structure of the hair. It is supposed to fix and prevent damage from chemical processes. Regular protein and olaplex type treatments are supposed to be temporary. This is supposed to be permanent.


Wow…never heard of this…will check it out..the inkeylist  has a repair bond as well.


----------



## #NicolaMoments (Apr 19, 2022)

LushLox said:


> Be prepared for the price and the teeny tube


Lol


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 19, 2022)

@#NicolaMoments ,


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 19, 2022)

Hair treat: Pamela Ferrell - Precious Hair Guru!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 20, 2022)

I just did an Aphogee Strengthening Kit treatment. I am always blown away by the results every time I use it, strong, strong hair man. Ends look in decent shape but will trim again in June.

Keeping my hand out of my hair and removing the reliance on the comb has done wonders for my retention.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 20, 2022)

LushLox said:


> I just did an Aphogee Strengthening Kit treatment. I am always blown away by the results every time I use it, strong, strong hair man. Ends look in decent shape but will trim again in June.
> 
> Keeping my hand out of my hair and removing the reliance on the comb has done wonders for my retention.


Looks like pretty doll hair! Hair is lovely!


----------



## #NicolaMoments (Apr 23, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> @#NicolaMoments ,


Thank you


----------



## Napp (Apr 23, 2022)

I will keep my hair in a bun for a while I focus on studying for my licensing exam. Also keeping my ends tucked away until I trim my hair in August.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 23, 2022)

Napp said:


> I will keep my hair in a bun for a while I focus on studying for my licensing exam. Also keeping my ends tucked away until I trim my hair in August.


Will you be keeping the ends moisturized and lubricated, too?


----------



## Napp (Apr 23, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Will you be keeping the ends moisturized and lubricated, too?


yes I will be moisturizing and sealing my ends every other night


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 23, 2022)

Napp said:


> yes I will be moisturizing and sealing my ends every other night


Great!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 23, 2022)

My ends are doing really well. It’s this middle that concerns me. A couple more trims and I should be good


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 24, 2022)

I'm pretty sure my edges are growing back in


----------



## snoop (Apr 24, 2022)

I think that I have to trim now.  Normally I try to trim every 3 months, but my ends felt good last month.  Usually, by month 4 my ends start to feel dry and knotted.  Well, I'm at the end of month 4 and the knots are starting.  That's not too bad. If this keeps up I can change to a 4-month trim cycle instead of 3.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 24, 2022)

snoop said:


> I think that I have to trim now.  Normally I try to trim every 3 months, but my ends felt good last month.  Usually, by month 4 my ends start to feel dry and knotted.  Well, I'm at the end of month 4 and the knots are starting.  That's not too bad. If this keeps up I can change to a 4-month trim cycle instead of 3.


It's those little changes and realizations that add up to big AHA moments and greater length and health!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 24, 2022)

When I keep on top of my trims (and trimming even if my ends doesn't seem like it needs it) my hair grows back so quickly and my retention is just better. So whilst it feels sort of counterproductive it still seems to work.


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 24, 2022)

My ends are still doing well, with few knots or splits, even though I neglected them for a couple of weeks when I ran out of shea mix.   I just made a new batch yesterday, which I slathered on after I washed, so my hair is extra happy today. However, I cut off so much hair a few months ago to even it out because it was ridiculously lopsided - why is it growing back in the exact same lopsided pattern?


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 24, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> My ends are still doing well, with few knots or splits, even though I neglected them for a couple of weeks when I ran out of shea mix.  I just made a new batch yesterday, which I slathered on after I washed, so my hair is extra happy today. However, I cut off so much hair a few months ago to even it out because it was ridiculously lopsided - why is it growing back in the exact same lopsided pattern?


Because that is your hair's natural pattern. Perhaps instead of cutting the longer side back, you may want to consider keeping the longer side at a certain length until the shorter side catches up. When the shorter side catches up, then let the longer side drop in length again. Don't let the longer side get more than two inches longer than the shorter side, meaning don't let it drop in length 4 to 6 inches longer than the shorter side.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 24, 2022)

Here's the length of my hair with my braids stretched and unstretched:




Thus, even after losing a whole -small -animal -looking amount of hair a couple of weeks back, I still got some hair left. I rarely wear my braids loosened, without my ends up and protected. But, today I wanted to let my braids be free of my ponytail.  I also did not put S-Curl along the length of my hair. I just dapped a little SCurl lightly on my roots. Thus, the lack of Scurl coupled with the Shea butter slathered on the bottom half of each braid elongated my braids more than usual, today, showing the length.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 24, 2022)

So we headed into the last week of April in this Luscious Hair Ends thing. Are you holding steady? Planning on tweaking your processes? Or losing ground? No matter where you are on the spectrum of gaining length, remember, you are going to have ups and downs. The key is to ride that horse, stay on and get back on when you fall off.

Here's to the last week in April. Then it is MONTH # 5! You still got 7 months left in this Hair Ends game. Let's make the best of it!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 24, 2022)

May your hair ends receive the love that only you can give!


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 25, 2022)

week of April 11-17th - I'm think I fit in a protein dc and either a second one or a cowash. I think the ends of my hair are breaking. I'm seeing lots of strands, but I still straightened the front part of my hair to blend in with a half wig for an event on Friday April 15th. I know that I put on a protein conditioner and dc the next day, Saturday.
week of April 18-24 - I cowashed with a mix of conditioners today and then put on a leave in and oil. wrapped it up. it feels slick. I'm seeing less broken strands. I ordered my  olaplex, but i'm moving and i shipped it to my new place. I thought it was brilliant until Zulily decided it would have a normal shipping speed for once. so, now I have to pick it up or wait until Saturday to get it.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 25, 2022)

I realised I had that see through mid-section to contend with again. After cutting off approx. 4 inches from my hemline a few weeks ago (to just above APL), I noticed that I still had a lot of splits mainly in the centre crown area- creating this hole. The hair is shorter and finer here, so splits were missed when I cut the hemline. I went through, the shorter strands, cutting splits on sight. I'm hoping that the length with be able to catch up with the rest, now that difference isn't so great. I'm going to be monitoring my ends every 4 weeks because right now, 3 months is too long.

ETA: photo of length, after trimming.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 25, 2022)

The crown and lower centre nape is just so difficult for a lot of us.   I guess it must be cause the hair there can get neglected, that and the fact that it tends to be coarser than other areas and it just needs more - everything.

I went through a period of always sectioning my centre nape off, and applying conditioner, moisturiser there specifically but I've fallen off. I'm washing and DC today so I'm going to get right back onto prioritising that area. My crown is pretty good but the nape - sometimes it looks great and other times


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 25, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> I realised I had that see through mid-section to contend with again. After cutting off approx. 4 inches from my hemline a few weeks ago (to just above APL), I noticed that I still had a lot of splits mainly in the centre crown area- creating this hole. The hair is shorter and finer here, so splits were missed when I cut the hemline. I went through, the shorter strands, cutting splits on sight. I'm hoping that the length with be able to catch up with the rest, now that difference isn't so great. I'm going to be monitoring my ends every 4 weeks because right now, 3 months is too long.





LushLox said:


> The crown and lower centre nape is just so difficult for a lot of us.   I guess it must be cause the hair there can get neglected, that and the fact that it tends to be coarser than other areas and it just needs more - everything.
> 
> I went through a period of always sectioning my centre nape off, and applying conditioner, moisturiser there specifically but I've fallen off. I'm washing and DC today so I'm going to get right back onto prioritising that area. My crown is pretty good but the nape - sometimes it looks great and other times



Is there a way to section OUT the crown area, like give yourself a little plait or braid of that hair so you can baby it? Instead of parting it down that area, maybe create a ponytail so that the hair is sheltered and protected with other hair around it. For example, I usually have two braids in the back. Instead, I would have three braids, adding a center braid where the part would usually go. Thus, stressing that area a little bit less.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 25, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Is there a way to section OUT the crown area, like give yourself a little plait or braid of that hair so you can baby it? Instead of parting it down that area, maybe create a ponytail so that the hair is sheltered and protected with other hair around it. For example, I usually have two braids in the back. Instead, I would have three braids, adding a center braid where the part would usually go. Thus, stressing that area a little bit less.


I'm currently wearing my hair in a loose bun. In future, when wearing my hair like this, I will lubricate and braid the top mid-section in one or two braids (the section directly above the loose hair in my pic, added to my previous post) and see how things progress.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 25, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> I'm currently wearing my hair in a loose bun. In future, when wearing my hair like this, I will lubricate and braid the top mid-section in one or two braids (the section directly above the loose hair in my pic, added to my previous post) and see how things progress.


I would bet that the hair that is breaking in that area is a different texture than the other areas of your head, right? Most times, I find that the more fragile hair on one head tends to be more coarse. Every now and then some people say their breaking hair is finer than the rest. In general, I have found that when the breaking section is coarser, that means you have to give it extra attention and care. In fact, it seems to work when you treat the entire head with the same process as the breaking section. The less fragile hair seems to thrive even more with the extra moisture, lubrication and extra gentle handling. Keep us posted,  please!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 25, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I would bet that the hair that is breaking in that area is a different texture than the other areas of your head, right? Most times, I find that the more fragile hair on one head tends to be more coarse. Every now and then some people say their breaking hair is finer than the rest. In general, I have found that when the breaking section is coarser, that means you have to give it extra attention and care. In fact, it seems to work when you treat the entire head with the same process as the breaking section. The less fragile hair seems to thrive even more with the extra moisture, lubrication and extra gentle handling. Keep us posted,  please!



@Chicoro, Yes! When I say it is finer, I mean the strands of hair are thinner than the strands at the back or the sides of my head, but yes the hair has a tighter coil in this area, so the texture is in fact coarser than the rest  . I'll definitely keep you all updated.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 25, 2022)

It must be something in the air, for I’m having the same issue with my crown. The only difference is that my crown hair is denser, coarser, and the strands are thicker. It’s also the lowest porosity compared to the rest of hair which is fine, less coarse, and less density. Heat is helping me a lot. I baggy my hair every time I DC and when I use my leave-ins. 
My hair still requires a lot of protein, so I have added a medium protein DC for my weekly wash. Aphogee and Olaplex is not enough for my fine hairs. I’m monitoring for protein overload, though. This will be the second week I have used my medium protein DC. 
My hair is starting to fill in where I had excess shedding. Scalp massages are truly a wonder.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2022)

Not doing much. I deep conditioned last week and never rinsed it out. Been wearing too many puffs so going to start installing 2 strands and keep them 10 days to a 2 weeks. I hope to make this my summer regimen. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 25, 2022)

@GGsKin , @keranikki and @faithVA , keep us posted!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 26, 2022)

Last night, I used a smidge of Olaplex no.6 to lightly coat my length and ends. I sectioned off the area for intentional care, and put two plaits in. I added a little more no.6 to those ends as I braided down the length. I finished the ends in little bantu knots and put my hair in 3 loose knots for bed. Today, my hair is bunned, with the braids knots in the centre.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 26, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> Last night, I used a smidge of Olaplex no.6 to lightly coat my length and ends. I sectioned off the area for intentional care, and put two plaits in. I added a little more no.6 to those ends as I braided down the length. I finished the ends in little bantu knots and put my hair in 3 loose knots for bed. Today, my hair is bunned, with the braids knots in the centre.


I think you are going to notice a difference, as in an improvement, in that area in about two to three weeks.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 26, 2022)

I’m going to move my wash day from Saturday to Wednesday morning before work, but I have to figure out when I’ll have time for my olaplex treatment.

I could do olaplex before I go to bed on Tuesday, but I’ve never left the treatment in overnight and I don’t really want to go to bed with wet hair.

I guess I could just get up even earlier on Wednesday and do the treatment before my morning workout.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 26, 2022)

This is such a lovely, loving thread! I think I'll  Since I decided to care for my hair again!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 27, 2022)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This is such a lovely, loving thread! I think I'll  Since I decided to care for my hair again!




Hey Girl ,
Glad to have you Ms. @AtlantaJJ ! The thing is though, once you come into this thread there is no walking  out.When you in, you in! We got you.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 27, 2022)

I am trying new products and attempted to use gel for the first time to help provide extra hold for my braid out. It didn't go well at all!  It required me co-wash the gel out and to do a DC.  In general, I am recovering from breakage in my crown due to stress, grief, and neglect over the past two years. I lost my dad in July, 2020 and it took a physical toll on me. I am bouncing back now!!  I babied my ends and crown last night while I was doing my hair.  My crown is a tighter 4c, mostly frizz and prone to tangles, and snarls, where my sides and back are more of a 4a/b with more curls and normal porosity. My crown is about 4 inches shorter than my sides and back because I refuse to do a full big chop.  I'm trimming as the crown grows out.  Ayurveda is saving my hair life right now, I have new growth popping up everywhere and protein is going to help me get on my way to length retention. 

I'm working my way up to an Aphogee 2 step!! My crown needs it!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 27, 2022)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am trying new products and attempted to use gel for the first time to help provide extra hold for my braid out. It didn't go well at all!  It required me co-wash the gel out and to do a DC.  In general, I am recovering from breakage in my crown due to stress, grief, and neglect over the past two years. I lost my dad in July, 2020 and it took a physical toll on me. I am bouncing back now!!  I babied my ends and crown last night while I was doing my hair.  My crown is a tighter 4c, mostly frizz and prone to tangles, and snarls, where my sides and back are more of a 4a/b with more curls and normal porosity. My crown is about 4 inches shorter than my sides and back because I refuse to do a full big chop.  I'm trimming as the crown grows out.  Ayurveda is saving my hair life right now, I have new growth popping up everywhere and protein is going to help me get on my way to length retention.
> 
> I'm working my way up to an Aphogee 2 step!! My crown needs it!



I am sorry to hear about the loss of your precious parent, your dad. As the days go by, the heartache becomes more faint and the sun starts to shine brighter. Know that your father will always be with you. 

So happy to hear that you are feeling up to focusing on your hair and yourself. Continue to give yourself grace. 

Keep us posted about the state of your hair in your crown area. Glad to know your new growth is 'poppin'!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 27, 2022)

​
Alright, let's focus on our priceless crowns the last few days left here in April 2022. That could mean your crown area in your head, the figurative crown which your afro-textured hair represents or the hair ends. Let's go, gals!



​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 27, 2022)

Just in case you still don't quite get that crown care focus, let me send Serena out to do a lil' show and tell:

​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 27, 2022)

Night night you, from me, from the other side of the pond! 

​


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 27, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> May your hair ends receive the love that only you can give!


I love this!! Such a good reminder.

My Olaplex bottle finally ran out. I’ve decided to get K18 to repair my hair instead of chopping off my thin ends like my stylist said. Hey if I can save my hair and avoid another setback why not?


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 28, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> I love this!! Such a good reminder.
> 
> My Olaplex bottle finally ran out. I’ve decided to get K18 to repair my hair instead of chopping off my thin ends like my stylist said. Hey if I can save my hair and avoid another setback why not?


Keep us posted!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 28, 2022)

I did my weekly olaplex treatment yesterday.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 28, 2022)

I love Olaplex but I'm tired of buying it all the time; I wish they sold the products in bigger bottles. And it's not to say that I'm heavy handed at all.

But hey ho let me put in my usual order. I might bite the bullet and do a bit of a bulk order to keep me going for a while longer.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 28, 2022)

LushLox said:


> I love Olaplex but I'm tired of buying it all the time; I wish they sold the products in bigger bottles. And it's not to say that I'm heavy handed at all.
> 
> But hey ho let me put in my usual order. I might bite the bullet and do a bit of a bulk order to keep me going for a while longer.


The last time Space NK had a sale I stocked up so I don’t have to purchase it very often.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 28, 2022)

Placing a shower cap over my hair after layering my leave-ins has really upped the moisturization level of my hair.  I'm pleased with how my curls are reacting.  This step is a definite keeper. I will take pictures next time. 
So now,  I use a showercap twice during my wash day: 1) when I DC and 2) after adding leave-in.  I did a mid-week wash today with Dr. Bronner's Eucalyptus soap, Aphogee Pro-vitamin Shampoo, and APB Vita DC. I'm keeping the Olaplex and protein (mild) treatments to weekly. We'll see in another month if this will be a solid regimen for me.


----------



## Chicoro (May 1, 2022)

Me tallying up and counting and adding the inches of hair length I hope to have by year end, December 2022.​


----------



## Chicoro (May 1, 2022)

May is here. Are you here? 

If your not, I don't know *HOW* you escaped and I need to work on the thread- escape -deterrent process.


But anyway...

Welcome to May of the Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge!​


----------



## Chicoro (May 1, 2022)

My hair ends care continues to stay low maintenance and consistent. I keep envisioning and speaking out the success of the bun drop in December 2020.
Remember, your tongue is a powerful instrument. May you use it to always create and build an environment that supports you and propagates joy and inner peach!


Happy Luscious Healthy Ends to you!

Here's to *your* hair being a mermaid's hair dream.





​


----------



## Chicoro (May 1, 2022)

Talk to you later!​


----------



## GGsKin (May 1, 2022)

Before I re-upped on my lip balm, I made a concoction of baobab, shea, and SVR Blur Sun secure spf 50 for interim use. Last night, I used this mix to coat the ends of my two centre braids, before wrapping up for bed.


----------



## Chicoro (May 1, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> Before I re-upped on my lip balm, I made a concoction of baobab, shea, and SVR Blur Sun secure spf 50 for interim use. Last night, I used this mix to coat the ends of my two centre braids, before wrapping up for bed.


UVA and UVB light can break down the protein on the hair strands, especially if you do not usually cover your hair in the sun. I think this will add great protection and a nice barrier between your precious hair strands and the sun. Great concoction!


----------



## GGsKin (May 1, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> *UVA and UVB light can break down the protein on the hair strands*, especially if you do not usually cover your hair in the sun. I think this will add great protection and a nice barrier between your precious hair strands and the sun. Great concoction!


@Chicoro Thanks! I believe I was majorly affected by this during the summer that I consistently used the shea mixes I was making a couple of years ago (shout out to THE thread). While the mixes were great on my hair and skin, I believe the essential oils in the mix combined with the sun exposure on my crown, aided in some of the damage I experienced.


----------



## Chicoro (May 1, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> @Chicoro Thanks! I believe I was majorly affected by this during the summer that I consistently used the shea mixes I was making a couple of years ago (shout out to THE thread). While the mixes were great on my hair and skin, I believe the essential oils in the mix combined with the sun exposure on my crown, aided in some of the damage I experienced.



Certain citrus based essential oils can make the hair photosensitive. Did you use any color or lightener in your hair at all?Alternatively, if your hair is naturally brown, then the  melanin [granules] make-up of your hair may be different than that of other people who darker or  black hair. It is quite possible that the size and quantity of the melanin in your hair is different. There is a possibility that because of these differences, identified by the natural brown color of your hair, that it can mean that your hair is more easily susceptible to being negatively impacted by the sun. If that is the case, wearing a hat for the summer, EVERY time you step out the door, may need to be in order to protect your precious tendrils of hair. 

In a slight digression, my hair doesn't see the sun because of melasma. What I mean is I wear a wide brimmed, soft hat to cover and protect my face in the sun. As a consequence, my hair stays covered as well. My hat is cotton and I wear a satin scarf between my hair and my hat. You may need to consider doing something similarly, albeit, for different reasons more directly hair focused, but not because of having a skin issue (like me!).


----------



## apple_natural (May 2, 2022)

I was moving this weekend, which is now pretty much complete. I missed my Sunday DC, but I'll get to that soon. I did get my Olaplex and K18 shipment. I got small versions, which was great for me to try them.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2022)

I've been lazy. I did switch over from a curly set to 2 flat twists but I need to get 2 strands installed. This weekend is supposed to be rainy, so hope to get it down Friday or Saturday.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 5, 2022)

I have been wearing my hair in blowouts recently and protective styling in 10 braids during the week. Added a mix of olive, coconut, and castor oil to my ends. I'm enjoying my hair stretched, much easier to manage during wash day since most of the tangles are gone. Admittedly, I have been concentrating more on growing back some thinning areas of my scalp (crown and edges) instead of ends care. Got to get back to babying my ends more.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 6, 2022)

I did my olaplex treatment yesterday and washed my hair.


----------



## Napp (May 6, 2022)

I decided I am going to hold off on trimming my hair until Fall. Straightening my hair in July or August seems like a waste of time. I will baby my ends in the mean time and deep conditioning regularly.


----------



## Chicoro (May 7, 2022)

BeautifulRoots said:


> I have been wearing my hair in blowouts recently and protective styling in 10 braids during the week. Added a mix of olive, coconut, and castor oil to my ends. I'm enjoying my hair stretched, much easier to manage during wash day since most of the tangles are gone. Admittedly, I have been concentrating more on growing back some thinning areas of my scalp (crown and edges) instead of ends care. Got to get back to babying my ends more.


It all funnels down into the same place and goal: having healthy length! You're good.


----------



## Chicoro (May 7, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I did my olaplex treatment yesterday and washed my hair.


Seeing any cumulative length retention or changes?


----------



## Chicoro (May 7, 2022)

Napp said:


> I decided I am going to hold off on trimming my hair until Fall. Straightening my hair in July or August seems like a waste of time. I will baby my ends in the mean time and deep conditioning regularly.


Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Chicoro (May 7, 2022)

I stopped deep conditioning under the dryer because the heat from it can trigger my melasma. Since I can tell that things are getting better or worse with the melasma on my face, I am going try to *sneak *back to sitting under the dryer for my conditioning hair treatments and protein treatments. 


​
I have a lot going on right so I may not get to this until June  2022.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 7, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I stopped deep conditioning under the dryer because the heat from it can trigger my melasma. Since I can tell that things are getting better or worse with the melasma on my face, I am going try to *sneak *back to sitting under the dryer for my conditioning hair treatments and protein treatments.
> 
> 
> ​
> I have a lot going on right so I may not get to this until June  2022.


What if you try something like this instead? You can keep the heat confined to your scalp and not touch your face as much:


----------



## Chicoro (May 7, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> What if you try something like this instead? You can keep the heat confined to your scalp and not touch your face as much:


Thank you for thinking of me. I appreciate the suggestion! I do have something like that, now. I think I need to keep the heat on a lower setting, stay under it for a shorter time and keep it pulled back off my face. The biggest problem for me before was not being aware of the problems the heat created for my skin. I am more aware now. Thus, I think I am ready for a Round 2 with the same dryer. When you know better, you do better! I hope that is where I am at.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 7, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for thinking of me. I appreciate the suggestion! I do have something like that, now. I think I need to keep the heat on a lower setting, stay under it for a shorter time and keep it pulled back off my face. The biggest problem for me before was not being aware of the problems the heat created for my skin. I am more aware now. Thus, I think I am ready for a Round 2 with the same dryer. When you know better, you do better! I hope that is where I am at.


Awesome!! Keep us posted.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 8, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Seeing any cumulative length retention or changes?


Since my hair is always curly I have a hard time telling. I’m just going to believe that it’s helping and that eventually my curls will show more length. 
I used to try to pull and measure, but the amount of stretch I get when I pull my hair is not very consistent so it doesn’t work well for tracking length.


----------



## Chicoro (May 8, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> Since my hair is always curly I have a hard time telling. I’m just going to believe that it’s helping and that eventually my curls will show more length.
> I used to try to pull and measure, but the amount of stretch I get when I pull my hair is not very consistent so it doesn’t work well for tracking length.


Okay! We'll wait with you!


----------



## keranikki (May 8, 2022)

Completed my Olaplex and protein treatment today. I blow-dried, flat-ironed, and trimmed my ends. My ends were so rough. I trimmed roughly 1/8-1/4” off. 
I finally ordered Ecoslay Jello Shot for my WNG. If it doesn’t work to protect my ends, then no more WNGs for me.


----------



## apple_natural (May 12, 2022)

I tried Olaplex 3. I'm not impressed. Maybe it's more of a longterm maintenance thing or something that builds up after forever idk. My ends are still breaking off little curls. I have on an Aphogee treatment right now.


----------



## keranikki (May 13, 2022)

I popped the tendon over my middle finger in my right hand, Le sigh.  My hand is inflamed along with parts of my right arm. I lucked out and found someone to braid my hair this Monday, before I go on a business trip. My hair is currently soft, fluffy, and tangled. I tried finger detangling my hair. It was numbing. 
I can wash and condition my hair, but I can’t detangle without possibly ripping my hair out with a tool. 
I advised the braider that I would need them to blow dry my hair, but I didn’t think about detangling. Please pray for me you guys, if you can.


----------



## Chicoro (May 14, 2022)

apple_natural said:


> I tried Olaplex 3. I'm not impressed. Maybe it's more of a longterm maintenance thing or something that builds up after forever idk. My ends are still breaking off little curls. I have on an Aphogee treatment right now.


It's tangible benefits are more visible when you are using stripping color. When you don't color the hair, and once you get the breakage under control, then you can start seeing the retention. Aphogee 2 Step stops breakage. Different purposes. I hope  your breakage stops with the Aphogee treatment. Good luck!


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2022)

Did another K18 treatment last night and then put in deep conditioner which I have yet to rinse out. I think this is how I will do my K18 every month. I can definitely notice the difference with my hair. I'm not afraid to let my ends stay loose when I air dry. And I can definitely feel more moisture in my hair. Hopefully, it will continue improving over time.

I took down my flat twists this morning and my hair seemed better because my ends weren't all wrapped around each other. As far as retention, not sure how much I am retaining but I know I am retaining. I'm able to get my hair into 2 banana clip buns and tuck the ends under and that is on barely stretched hair. If I keep going this way I see a full bun by the end of the year. I will take it


----------



## Chicoro (May 14, 2022)

keranikki said:


> I popped the tendon over my middle finger in my right hand, Le sigh.  My hand is inflamed along with parts of my right arm. I lucked out and found someone to braid my hair this Monday, before I go on a business trip. My hair is currently soft, fluffy, and tangled. I tried finger detangling my hair. It was numbing.
> I can wash and condition my hair, but I can’t detangle without possibly ripping my hair out with a tool.
> I advised the braider that I would need them to blow dry my hair, but I didn’t think about detangling. Please pray for me you guys, if you can.


----------



## Chicoro (May 14, 2022)

faithVA said:


> Did another K18 treatment last night and then put in deep conditioner which I have yet to rinse out. I think this is how I will do my K18 every month. I can definitely notice the difference with my hair. I'm not afraid to let my ends stay loose when I air dry. And I can definitely feel more moisture in my hair. Hopefully, it will continue improving over time.
> 
> I took down my flat twists this morning and my hair seemed better because my* ends weren't all wrapped around each ot*her. As far as retention, not sure how much I am retaining but I know I am retaining. I'm able to get my hair into 2 banana clip buns and tuck the ends under and that is on barely stretched hair. If I keep going this way I see a full bun by the end of the year. I will take it


What do you mean, please? See the bold.


----------



## LushLox (May 14, 2022)

apple_natural said:


> I tried Olaplex 3. I'm not impressed. Maybe it's more of a longterm maintenance thing or something that builds up after forever idk. My ends are still breaking off little curls. I have on an Aphogee treatment right now.



I wasn't that impressed when I first started using it either but you do notice improvement after consistent use. After using it for several years I wouldn't even consider not using it now. Olaplex is not a protein treatment so you will still need to use a reconstructor but in my opinion it really helps in combating breakage, I suffer from very little breakage these days.

I would recommend using it until you finish it, if you don't see any improvement then maybe don't bother, some people just don't need it.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 14, 2022)

keranikki said:


> I popped the tendon over my middle finger in my right hand, Le sigh.  My hand is inflamed along with parts of my right arm. I lucked out and found someone to braid my hair this Monday, before I go on a business trip. My hair is currently soft, fluffy, and tangled. I tried finger detangling my hair. It was numbing.
> I can wash and condition my hair, but I can’t detangle without possibly ripping my hair out with a tool.
> I advised the braider that I would need them to blow dry my hair, but I didn’t think about detangling. Please pray for me you guys, if you can.


I’ll keep you in my prayers


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> What do you mean, please? See the bold.


Even in protective styles, my strands tend to curl around each other and stick together, especially if I twist my hair wet. The only time it doesn't do this is when I blow dry or straighten. My hair is very clingy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2022)

@keranikki


----------



## apple_natural (May 14, 2022)

LushLox said:


> I wasn't that impressed when I first started using it either but you do notice improvement after consistent use. After using it for several years I wouldn't even consider not using it now. Olaplex is not a protein treatment so you will still need to use a reconstructor but in my opinion it really helps in combating breakage, I suffer from very little breakage these days.
> 
> I would recommend using it until you finish it, if you don't see any improvement then maybe don't bother, some people just don't need it.


Aww thanks. I will do that. I'll keep it up! Thank you. 
- 

I put on Cantu leave in conditioner that I want to finish out. My hair feels great. I have a plan to start braiding it soon.


----------



## Napp (May 15, 2022)

I noticed in some parts of my hair the ends are thinning out. I’ve been doing too much with my hair. I am still going to style it in a wash and go because buns are not it with my hair length.
Here is my new regimen going forward:

Weekly:
Prepoo and finger detangle
Shampoo 2x
Protein treatment 30 mins with heat
Moisture treatment 30 mins with heat
Style hair via Shingling
Diffuse for 10 minutes
Sit under dryer

Every other week Olaplex no 2 in place of protein treatment

Comb or Brush once a week during styling only
No mid week wash day or styling
If hair gets messed up it goes into a puff for the rest of the week until wash day.

Hopefully I can salvage the rest of my hair before it all breaks off. A part of me is rethinking straightening in the summer. I would like to get a blunt cut at SL and start over but let’s see how my ends look in August.


----------



## keranikki (May 15, 2022)

Thank you guys! @Chicoro @caribeandiva @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Prettymetty (May 15, 2022)

I need to moisturize the luscious healthy ends. I haven’t added any moisturizer or oil since I got my hair done Tuesday. I’ll either use garnier sleek and shine or Hairfinity leave in cream (protein.)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2022)

@keranikki


----------



## Prettymetty (May 16, 2022)

Prettymetty said:


> I need to moisturize the luscious healthy ends. I haven’t added any moisturizer or oil since I got my hair done Tuesday. I’ll either use garnier sleek and shine or Hairfinity leave in cream (protein.)


I went with the Hairfinity leave in


----------



## keranikki (May 16, 2022)

My hair is braided in box braids. I mist my hair and scalp with water, Scurl, and an oil blend. My goal is to keep my hair as moisturized as possible.  I was able to complete my Olaplex 0/3 treatment, wash, and DC this morning. The shop blowdried my hair. 
Overall, my experience was pleasant. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## caribeandiva (May 17, 2022)

My hair after 1 treatment of K18. One week apart and twist outs in both pics. I shampooed then applied K18 and then my leave ins and stylers. No additional deep conditioning. 5 more rounds of K18 to go!


----------



## GGsKin (May 17, 2022)

I had my second use of K18 on Sunday. I DCd and shampooed before applying. Since I straightened my hair, I only applied heat protectant, before blowdrying. I'm looking forward to having my shears sharpened, but my ends are looking better.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 18, 2022)

I did my weekly olaplex treatment today and I did my best to be gentle while detangling.


----------



## yamilee21 (May 23, 2022)

FYI, losing hair by the handfuls during/after Covid is a thing.

My ends are okay-ish, there are just fewer of them now.   It took ALL my strength to sit on a rickety 30 year old shower chair and wash my hair yesterday. I had to take a long nap just to be able to comb the shea mix and oil through it, and put it in a bun. This morning I put it into 10 twists that I hope won’t get tangled if the sack-bonnet-scarf thing cooperates and stays on my head.


----------



## snoop (May 23, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> FYI, losing hair by the handfuls during/after Covid is a thing.
> 
> My ends are okay-ish, there are just fewer of them now.   It took ALL my strength to sit on a rickety 30 year old shower chair and wash my hair yesterday. I had to take a long nap just to be able to comb the shea mix and oil through it, and put it in a bun. This morning I put it into 10 twists that I hope won’t get tangled if the sack-bonnet-scarf thing cooperates and stays on my head.



I'm sorry to hear that you're going through this.  You're not the only person that I know (of) who has had them happen.  I was actually speaking to someone yesterday about this.  They had been taking vitamins before hand (for other reasons) and thinks that helped. Also to see a (black) trichologist if possible.   I how that you'll heal from this soon.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 23, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> FYI, losing hair by the handfuls during/after Covid is a thing.
> 
> My ends are okay-ish, there are just fewer of them now.   It took ALL my strength to sit on a rickety 30 year old shower chair and wash my hair yesterday. I had to take a long nap just to be able to comb the shea mix and oil through it, and put it in a bun. This morning I put it into 10 twists that I hope won’t get tangled if the sack-bonnet-scarf thing cooperates and stays on my head.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## yamilee21 (May 23, 2022)

Thank you, @snoop and @GettingKinky .


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 24, 2022)

@yamilee21


----------



## apple_natural (May 24, 2022)

Feelings regarding my hair: I am one second away from shaving it off. if it ends up that my hair looks nice by the end of the summer, then i'll work through this feeling in the future. if not, i will shave it off next time i think i should

This past week: i've started my vitamins back up. I ran out of MSM earlier this month. it is set to be delivered June 1st, so I figured that I may as well wait. my hair is still breaking, so all of my little progress is gone I'm sure. I do not know why it is breaking. It could be anything - nutrition, lack of water intake, not using a silk scarf (although I do use a silk pillow case and it is breaking at the ends all over, not in a section), or anything. I'll just keep trying things.

This week: I'm in a TGIF rose conditioner now. I want to air dry and braid it up later. The braid hair looks too silky, so I'm already upset about that. I may go to a braider if I can coordinate things well.


----------



## snoop (May 24, 2022)

apple_natural said:


> Feelings regarding my hair: I am one second away from shaving it off. if it ends up that my hair looks nice by the end of the summer, then i'll work through this feeling in the future. if not, i will shave it off next time i think i should
> 
> This past week: i've started my vitamins back up. I ran out of MSM earlier this month. it is set to be delivered June 1st, so I figured that I may as well wait. my hair is still breaking, so all of my little progress is gone I'm sure. I do not know why it is breaking. It could be anything - nutrition, lack of water intake, not using a silk scarf (although I do use a silk pillow case and it is breaking at the ends all over, not in a section), or anything. I'll just keep trying things.
> 
> This week: I'm in a TGIF rose conditioner now. I want to air dry and braid it up later. The braid hair looks too silky, so I'm already upset about that. I may go to a braider if I can coordinate things well.



Do you mind sharing your routine, products and how you style your hair?  Maybe something will jump out at someone.


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> FYI, losing hair by the handfuls during/after Covid is a thing.
> 
> My ends are okay-ish, there are just fewer of them now.   It took ALL my strength to sit on a rickety 30 year old shower chair and wash my hair yesterday. I had to take a long nap just to be able to comb the shea mix and oil through it, and put it in a bun. This morning I put it into 10 twists that I hope won’t get tangled if the sack-bonnet-scarf thing cooperates and stays on my head.


 Sorry to hear of what you had to go through. I hope you are moving into better times and feeling better soon.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 27, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> FYI, losing hair by the handfuls during/after Covid is a thing.
> 
> My ends are okay-ish, there are just fewer of them now.   It took ALL my strength to sit on a rickety 30 year old shower chair and wash my hair yesterday. I had to take a long nap just to be able to comb the shea mix and oil through it, and put it in a bun. This morning I put it into 10 twists that I hope won’t get tangled if the sack-bonnet-scarf thing cooperates and stays on my head.


Please get better soon.


----------



## snoop (May 28, 2022)

I'm currently sitting with my hair in rollers.  I haven't stretched my hair in this way in years and only once before.  If my hair is stretched enough, I'll finally trim my ends.  (I haven't in 6 months.)


----------



## GGsKin (May 28, 2022)

Pressed and dusted my hair today, after wash day yesterday. It was also my third use of K18.


----------



## apple_natural (May 29, 2022)

snoop said:


> Do you mind sharing your routine, products and how you style your hair?  Maybe something will jump out at someone.


I cant remember what I've been doing with it. It didn't seem like anything new. I haven't been putting on my henna gloss that I was doing about once a month. It was braided for a few weeks. After that, I've had some stressful life changes and I "stress starve," so I'm wondering if that has contributed. My hair doesn't normally chip off as it's been doing recently. It'll split with incomplete type splits and it'll knot, but not keep chipping off. 

It's been better since the TGIF conditioner I put on the other day and! today I put on coconut oil before handling it and it feels great. It wasn't chipping off after that either. So, i'll keep putting on oil before handling it. The leave-in helped last week, so I'll be doing that midweek. I'll keep up this Olaplex and rotate that with my TGIF or Olaplex 8 that I have. I was thinking of braiding it again, in which case, I'll keep up tending to it twice a week


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 31, 2022)

I might be doing an Aphogee 2 step today. I have little ends on the front of head that want to keep popping off. That is my rough patch and I think it's either really high porosity or low, but it's definitely different than my sides and back which is a 4a/b texture and it feels more like 4c.  I need to baby this area. I have zero breakage on the rest of my head.  I am due for a dusting in June as well.


----------



## snoop (Jun 1, 2022)

snoop said:


> I'm currently sitting with my hair in rollers.  I haven't stretched my hair in this way in years and only once before.  If my hair is stretched enough, I'll finally trim my ends.  (I haven't in 6 months.)



Unfortunately, my hair hadn't fully dried when I took the curlers out so my hair held for a few minute then it started to shrink a little bit.  I put my hair in two strand twists.  Best twists ever!  Unfortunately, they were too large for me to trim in and so now I decided to thread my hair last night and am going to take them out tomorrow just to be sure that my hair has fully dried so that I can trim my ends.  My next scheduled trim is Saturday so as long as I get it done by this weekend, I'm good.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 1, 2022)

snoop said:


> Unfortunately, my hair hadn't fully dried when I took the curlers out so my hair held for a few minute then it started to shrink a little bit.  I put my hair in two strand twists.  Best twists ever!  Unfortunately, they were too large for me to trim in and so now I decided to thread my hair last night and am going to take them out tomorrow just to be sure that my hair has fully dried so that I can trim my ends.  My next scheduled trim is Saturday so as long as I get it done by this weekend, I'm good.


The whole drying/stretching  thing has me contemplating on that RevAir. I air dry by braiding then I twist to stretch further and style, which takes hours, but I'm finding that I need my hair styled more quickly now that I am out and about post pandemic.


----------



## snoop (Jun 1, 2022)

AtlantaJJ said:


> The whole drying/stretching  thing has me contemplating on that RevAir. I air dry by braiding then I twist to stretch further and style, which takes hours, but I'm finding that I need my hair styled more quickly now that I am out and about post pandemic.



I'd love to try it on my hair, but that suction still has me nervous.  Also, I just style on damp hair and let it air dry.  I do feel like that RevAir would have me enjoying my hair in a whole other way...


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2022)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I might be doing an Aphogee 2 step today. I have little ends on the front of head that want to keep popping off. That is my rough patch and I think it's either really high porosity or low, but it's definitely different than my sides and back which is a 4a/b texture and it feels more like 4c.  I need to baby this area. I have zero breakage on the rest of my head.  I am due for a dusting in June as well.





snoop said:


> I'd love to try it on my hair, but that suction still has me nervous.  Also, I just style on damp hair and let it air dry.  I do feel like that RevAir would have me enjoying my hair in a whole other way...


I have a Revair and I love the way it works on my hair. My hair tends to be in the drier side so blow drying is too much and a regular dryer is too much for my scalp. 

But I can use the Revair and get a nice blow dry in about 20 minutes.  It is heavy and loud. I just sit on the bed and watch YouTube videos.

I can control the heat and the suction. It stretches my roots nicely. And my hair isn't dry and brittle when I finish. 

I found I can use it on really wet hair or damp hair with the same results. And in damp hair I get the stretch but it cuts the time by a good percentage.  

I plan to use it more when my hair gets longer so I can enjoy it out.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 1, 2022)

faithVA said:


> I have a Revair and I love the way it works on my hair. My hair tends to be in the drier side so blow drying is too much and a regular dryer is too much for my scalp.
> 
> But I can use the Revair and get a nice blow dry in about 20 minutes.  It is heavy and loud. I just sit on the bed and watch YouTube videos.
> 
> ...


I'm sold. I will be a stretched natural for the rest of my life. I have no desire to attempt WNGs with my shrinkage. If I am to keep hair on my head, it must be stretched. The RevAir will give me so many styling options!  The two most attractive aspects for me is drying /stretch time will be combined and complete in less than 30 munities and it doesn't dry the hair out!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 1, 2022)

snoop said:


> I'd love to try it on my hair, but that suction still has me nervous.  Also, I just style on damp hair and let it air dry.  I do feel like that RevAir would have me enjoying my hair in a whole other way...


My hair is soft and lovely when it's stretched. I get the best results with a two step stretch, then style. But ain't nobody got time for alladat   That's why I wigged it all of 2021!   I don't want to do that again, I think the RevAir will be a very good thing for me as long as it doesn't dry my hair out.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2022)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm sold. I will be a stretched natural for the rest of my life. I have no desire to attempt WNGs with my shrinkage. If I am to keep hair on my head, it must be stretched. The RevAir will give me so many styling options!  The two most attractive aspects for me is drying /stretch time will be combined and complete in less than 30 munities and it doesn't dry the hair out!


Right now I'm wearing a wng but I think at the end of June I will blow dry and stretch to see if my hair is bun ready. I don't have any idea how I want to wear my hair when I grow up


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 1, 2022)

My hair is dry and crunchy.

I searched for Aphogee 2 Step in the black hair care beauty supply stores in Lyon. After store #5 I released the goal.

I found some Aphogee 2 Step in my stash. I have no energy to do my hair. The longer I leave it though, the greater chances I have to damage it even more. Sigh.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 1, 2022)

Sounds like you ladies are trucking along just fine. We are on Month #6: It's June!


----------



## Napp (Jun 1, 2022)

I’ve been washing frequently and putting my hair in an updo. I moisturize and seal every day. Let’s see how long I can stand this style before I get sick of it. I might get braids but every time I get them I have a set back


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 1, 2022)

I did my olaplex 3 treatment this morning before I washed my hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 2, 2022)

faithVA said:


> Right now I'm wearing a wng but I think at the end of June I will blow dry and stretch to see if my hair is bun ready. I don't have any idea how I want to wear my hair when I grow up


I'm in the same boat, I'm growing out my crown from damage. I can wear a very nice high bun now, with a little help of some braiding hair added to my smallish bun. I have my protein moisture balance working well now and no more chipped ends after my medium protein treatment this past wash day so there is hope!  I am moving into the length retention zone. This thread is helping me remember and baby my ends! I love it!


----------



## snoop (Jun 2, 2022)

The threading worked and so I _finally_ trimmed my ends and I am so happy. I hadn't since the beginning of the month and I think the satisfaction is more psychological than physical. This was also my first time tending to my ends myself on stretched hair. For the last 8 years I've trimmed in twists and so I felt like I'd learned a new skill or something. This might be my new go-to trimming method.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 2, 2022)

snoop said:


> The threading worked and so I _finally_ trimmed my ends and I am so happy. I hadn't since the beginning of the month and I think the satisfaction is more psychological than physical. This was also my first time tending to my ends myself on stretched hair. For the last 8 years I've trimmed in twists and so I felt like I'd learned a new skill or something. This might be my new go-to trimming method.


how to video on insta, please!


----------



## snoop (Jun 2, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> how to video on insta, please!



It's coming, but I filmed a Live when I first started the trim and that is posted to my page.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 2, 2022)

snoop said:


> It's coming, but I filmed a Live when I first started the trim and that is posted to my page.


I’m not insta savvy. Where do I look for the recorded live, please?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 2, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> how to video on insta, please!


Yes please! Trimming my own hair is looking more and more attractive to me.


----------



## snoop (Jun 2, 2022)

Here you go ladies!   Here


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 3, 2022)

snoop said:


> Here you go ladies!   Here


Thank you!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 4, 2022)

Ladies. I’m thinking of doing “stretched” protective styles (like air drying my hair in pigtails, etc) like I did when I was transitioning.

it was easy stretching the relaxed ends and tucking them. As a natural, what are cons to “stretched” protective styling?? Any tips on combating your challenges?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 5, 2022)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Ladies. I’m thinking of doing “stretched” protective styles (like air drying my hair in pigtails, etc) like I did when I was transitioning.
> 
> it was easy stretching the relaxed ends and tucking them. As a natural, what are cons to “stretched” protective styling?? Any tips on combating your challenges?


Hair tends to curl around one another, creating a velcro stickiness between them or curling upward into single strand knots. To combat this, one suggestion is to keep the ends heavily lubricated with oils and/or butters!


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2022)

Hi Ladies!  I can't believe how long it's been since I last checked in. 

I'm still in the game of trying to achieve and maintain healthy ends.  I'm super low maintenance with my hair (because I don't go out) these days, but I still maintain a weekly wash schedule and DCing with heat.  The times when I'm too lazy to DC w/heat, I use a deep conditioner as a leave-in, coat hair with shea mix and flat twist or cornrows.

This past week I blow-dried and lightly straightened my hair with an electric hot comb then trimmed the ends for the first time since last Summer, when I was  using clippers and doing homemade haircuts.    It's grown more than I paid attention to and I'm proud of my little wedge-shaped hair!  I admit, I was a little rough on the comb-out after I'd trimmed....but those new, blunt, velcro ends! 

I contemplated doing some experimental styling my "straight" hair with flexirods and/or hot steam rollers, but came to my senses and cornrowed it straight back (for the first time) instead of flat twist to get some practice in on myself.

This morning I oiled my scalp, lightly sprayed with a leave-in and covered with a plastic cap and ( cheap BSS/Nick Cannon) turban for around the house.

I've been keeping to my personal rule of not sleeping without silk next to my hair.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 5, 2022)

Ladies, after several months of deliberation, I’ve decided to ditch my stylist once and for all and DIY my own dang hair. I didn’t start having setbacks until I started going to the salon regularly. The 2 years when I finally got my regimen right, with @Chicoro ’s help, my hair thrived. Then I started going to a highly recommended stylist who told me how horrible my hair looked. I realize every time I went to her, I was holding my breath waiting for bad news. I felt gaslit every time i left her chair. I don’t know what I’m doing to my own hair. Really?! I knew something had to give because I was supposed to go to her 3 months ago but I’ve been reluctant to. I decided to honor that feeling and trust myself more than her. I’m sticking to what works and gets me results.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 5, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Ladies, after several months of deliberation, I’ve decided to ditch my stylist once and for all and DIY my own dang hair. I didn’t start having setbacks until I started going to the salon regularly. The 2 years when I finally got my regimen right, with @Chicoro ’s help, my hair thrived. Then I started going to a highly recommended stylist who told me how horrible my hair looked. I realize every time I went to her, I was holding my breath waiting for bad news. I felt gaslit every time i left her chair. I don’t know what I’m doing to my own hair. Really?! I knew something had to give because I was supposed to go to her 3 months ago but I’ve been reluctant to. I decided to honor that feeling and trust myself more than her. I’m sticking to what works and gets me results.


I'm glad you have made the decision to trust yourself and listen to yourself. It sounds to be me that you wanted to give her the benefit of the doubt and thought perhaps she was genuine and cared about your hair. If you don't feel good and were subconsciously avoiding to go and see her, your Higher Self was sending out Red Flags. You are nice and kind and would not intentionally do anyone harm. So, it may be hard for your to fathom or grasp that some people just aren't nice and don't mean you well. Also, this person came highly recommended and so why would she act a fool with you, right? Well, it happens. Always trust yourself.

Bravo to you!
Congratulations on your decision!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 5, 2022)

My hair is matted at the root. Child, I'm so tired. 
I REJECT this! 

I'm going to have me some cute hair, ya'll. I'm claiming it. Life ebbs and flows, with ups and downs. Right now, I feel like I'm river rafting in the middle of the ocean during a tumultuous storm. Woo! All I can do is hang on, matted hair and all! Pray for me, ya'll.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 5, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Also, this person came highly recommended and so why would she act a fool with you, right?


Right! I think in my case jealousy played a part. I sensed it. I found myself avoid certain topics of conversation with her because she’d make little snide comments here and there. You’re right, It is hard for me to grapple with the fact that some people don’t wish me well cuz I’m not like that. My Higher self was definitely looking out for me. I’ve learned over the years to listen to that inner voice, that gut feeling. It’s saved me so many times.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 5, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> My hair is matted at the root. Child, I'm so tired.
> I REJECT this!
> 
> I'm going to have me some cute hair, ya'll. I'm claiming it. Life ebbs and flows, with ups and downs. Right now, I feel like I'm river rafting in the middle of the ocean during a tumultuous storm. Woo! All I can do is hang on, matted hair and all! Pray for me, ya'll.


How does that happen?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 5, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> How does that happen?


The matting at the root? Has happened all my life. That is why I have finger tangled my hair most of my life and I brought finger detangling to the mainstream of the natural hair movement.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 5, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Right! I think in my case jealousy played a part. I sensed it. I found myself avoid certain topics of conversation with her because she’d make little snide comments here and there. You’re right, It is hard for me to grapple with the fact that some people don’t wish me well cuz I’m not like that. My Higher self was definitely looking out for me. I’ve learned over the years to listen to that inner voice, that gut feeling. It’s saved me so many times.


The challenge is to hear and act upon that inner voice as soon as you hear the message. It is hard to not doubt and to not question that Guidance.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 5, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> The matting at the root? Has happened all my life. That is why I have finger tangled my hair most of my life and I brought finger detangling to the mainstream of the natural hair movement.


I don’t know what you past experience is with detangling tools, but do you think it is possible that you experience matting at the root because you aren’t removing all of your shed hairs?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 5, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> The matting at the root? Has happened all my life. That is why I have finger tangled my hair most of my life and I brought finger detangling to the mainstream of the natural hair movement.


Wow!! My hair tends to matte in the middle, not roots. Thank you for bringing finger detangling to us!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 5, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> The challenge is to hear and act upon that inner voice as soon as you hear the message. It is hard to not doubt and to not question that Guidance.


Yes it is! I’m getting better at it


----------



## snoop (Jun 5, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Ladies, after several months of deliberation, I’ve decided to ditch my stylist once and for all and DIY my own dang hair. I didn’t start having setbacks until I started going to the salon regularly. The 2 years when I finally got my regimen right, with @Chicoro ’s help, my hair thrived. Then I started going to a highly recommended stylist who told me how horrible my hair looked. I realize every time I went to her, I was holding my breath waiting for bad news. I felt gaslit every time i left her chair. I don’t know what I’m doing to my own hair. Really?! I knew something had to give because I was supposed to go to her 3 months ago but I’ve been reluctant to. I decided to honor that feeling and trust myself more than her. I’m sticking to what works and gets me results.



Was she looking for reasons to cut your hair at every visit?  Was she creating reasons for you to have a "setback".  (I put that in quotation marks because it sounds like you may not have actually been experience damage...?)

I'm glad that you're going to be doing your own hair. It won't be long until you have it set straight.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 5, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t know what you past experience is with detangling tools, but do you think it is possible that you experience matting at the root because you aren’t removing all of your shed hairs?


It's possible. But even when my mother and cousin were caring for my hair when I was a child, they too struggled with the fact that my hair would always tangle at the root. It seems to be something that my hair tends to do!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 5, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> It's possible. But even when my mother and cousin were caring for my hair when I was a child, they too struggled with the fact that my hair would always tangle at the root. It seems to be something that my hair tends to do!


That’s so odd. I can’t even imagine how that could happen- unless there are shed strands that wrap around at the root.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 5, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> That’s so odd. I can’t even imagine how that could happen- unless there are shed strands that wrap around at the root.


Nope. My hair texture was always problematic for me. That's why I developed processes to better understand my hair and help it to thrive. I've hit a speed bump lately, as it relates to my hair care, but hopefully things will turn back around.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 5, 2022)

snoop said:


> Was she looking for reasons to cut your hair at every visit?  Was she creating reasons for you to have a "setback".  (I put that in quotation marks because it sounds like you may not have actually been experience damage...?)
> 
> I'm glad that you're going to be doing your own hair. It won't be long until you have it set straight.


She wasn’t scissor happy. What bugged me, other than the snide comments, was that when I thought my hair was doing great she’d tell me otherwise. I thought my regimen was rock solid, giving me great results, she’d tell me I’m doing too much. Then I’d take her advice and do “less” (only deep condition and do protein treatments as needed not on schedule like I was doing) then I’d have “thin” ends that I neglected and should’ve done more to prevent.  I felt like I was holding my breath each time I sat in her chair. It made me start to second guess myself and what I see in the mirror every day. That’s what I mean by gaslighting. After babying and growing out my hair for 2 years she said it looked horrible and that was during my first visit! I don’t have much luck with stylists it seems. *sigh*


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jun 6, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> It's possible. But even when my mother and cousin were caring for my hair when I was a child, they too struggled with the fact that my hair would always tangle at the root. It seems to be something that my hair tends to do!


I feel your pain.  My hair does this too. Like @GettingKinky mentioned, mine is usually  linked to shedding. However product build up or protein at the root can cause me a less severe occurrence of the same issue.    I had two major matting sessions last year.   I will start participating to show ya'll later this month when I trim.  My baby's bald spots are gone now !   So we ready to grow!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 6, 2022)

Lylddlebit said:


> I feel your pain.  My hair does this too. Like @GettingKinky mentioned, mine is usually  linked to shedding. However product build up or protein at the root can cause me a less severe occurrence of the same issue.    I had two major matting sessions last year.   I will start participating to show ya'll later this month when I trim.  My baby's bald spots are gone now !   So we ready to grow!


What process and products did you use to get rid of the bald spots?


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jun 6, 2022)

@Chicoro

My little girl’s bald spots were always habit related.  She would pull her hair out to peach fuzz, scratch it out and rub it  out from about 3/4 months until this most recent year(she’s 4). I just gave her time to grow out of it.  I didn’t even style her hair until she was a year old.  I just kept it clean, untangled and moisturized with headband around it…sometimes I would smooth down the front with hair butter .    As as toddler  I tried to gently correct her by moving her hands out of her hair or arm down when she was scratching,  rubbing or pulling it but I wasn’t firm on that, since she was so young and didn’t really understand.  The year she turned  3 she wore back-to-back protective styles and only got hair accessories on special occasions.  That was the year I became more firm on her messing in her hair.  That was also the year she also became consistent with keeping her headscarf on during sleeping without pulling it off.  Now that she is preschool age and I've shown plenty of patience up to this point,  I feel perfectly justified with threats: “Imma tear your little legs up if I catch you pulling them barrettes out!”  LOL.   It's working, despite the fact that she doesn’t get half the punishment her little spoiled tail deserves lol.  This is the longest window of time she has gone without pulling a plug of hair out or rubbing and scratching in a bald spot in. The last time that happened was March 2021. Getting her to stop scratching pulling and rubbing the horseshoe areas of her head made all the difference. Her hair problems were always habit related. Her hair always grew fine I just need her to keep it on her head.  Before, when I got it to fill in a little, she would undo months of progress in no time with the rubbing, scratching and pulling. I am so glad she isn't doing that anymore.

I mainly use kiddie products or the ones suited for natural hair  on her. Right now I am alternating between Curlie Cuties and Johnson’s Baby shampoo.   I am alternating between the  Oribe Moisture and control conditioner and Hairveda’s Methi Sativa Tea set(Sorry that both these conditioners are discontinued now. I stocked up on Hairveda right before the site went down.  That is the only reason I still have some left).  Her leaves-in are Carefree Curl Activator or Camile Rose Naturals Curl maker(that bottle is almost gone and she will be switching to Fro Babies leave-in conditioner once the bottle is gone.  I will keep that Curlmaker in her rotation though. Her hair loves hair jelly and hair custard type products).    Her sealers are pure safflower oil or Jane Carter’s Nourish and Shine butter(I have like 4 of the original jars left. I have heard the formulation changed to not be as good. I have checked the ingredients on the original the the current version and I see Lecithin replaced the soybean oil(which is an ingredient found in soybean oil so I am not sure if there is a true ingredient change or not).   I plan to try the new version  before I dismiss it though).


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 8, 2022)

I did my weekly olaplex 3 treatment today. It’s about time for my every 16 week trim but I can’t get in to see my stylist. I think my trim is going to have to wait until August.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 13, 2022)

I'm going to trim my hair today, it's been about 16 weeks so it's well needed now. My ends seem to be in fairly good condition so I don't think I need to take that much off, but an inch should do it.


----------



## keranikki (Jun 14, 2022)

I went for my 8-week trim and blowout yesterday, after taking my box braids out last Friday and completing my Olaplex 0/3 treatment. My hair did not need a trim, so I got a gloss service instead.  
I think having my hair tucked away helped, but it’s not cost effective due to the style only lasting a month. $225 every month for braids is a bit much. I want to try doing twist updos on my own. It’s obvious my hair fairs very well when it’s hidden for a spell.


----------



## ajoke (Jun 18, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Hair tends to curl around one another, creating a velcro stickiness between them or curling upward into single strand knots. To combat this, one suggestion is to keep the ends heavily lubricated with oils and/or butters!


What if this is happening across the whole length of the hair, nor just the ends? The Velcro stickiness I mean.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 18, 2022)

ajoke said:


> What if this is happening across the whole length of the hair, nor just the ends? The Velcro stickiness I mean.


This Velcro stickiness on the whole length of the hair is quite common. You may want to lubricate the entire strand from root to tip AND style your hair so that the hair is stretched and aligned parallel with the other hair: meaning no braids or twists. But maybe hair rolls or something similar.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 18, 2022)

Okay. My hair is no longer matted. I started detangling my dirty hairy 4:41. I finished at 7:41. It is my fault that I let my hair get like this. But, I must say that I have been doing the best that I can with it. Next, wash and light condition. Then, do Aphogee 2 Step. Then deep condition.

I stopped using Aphogee 2 Step because getting under a dryer to activate the Aphogee was exacerbating my melasma on my face. Well, my melasma is creeping back. I don’t care if I am about to look like a raccoon due to the heat darkening under my eyes and messing up my face. I’m putting this Aphogee 2 Step in my hair today.

I went to a beauty supply in Lyon yesterday and I found a bottle of Aphogee 2 Step. It was the only bottle there. Now, I got two full bottles in my stash. I’ll keep looking.

Time to was and condition my hair. Then do the Aphogee 2 Step   and deep condition from root to tip!


----------



## ajoke (Jun 19, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> This Velcro stickiness on the whole length of the hair is quite common. You may want to lubricate the entire strand from root to tip AND style your hair so that the hair is stretched and aligned parallel with the other hair: meaning no braids or twists. But maybe hair rolls or something similar.


Thank you! I thought it meant my hair had split ends through the whole length or something. To be honest, I’m this close to relaxing or something. My current job keeps me so busy I don’t have the time my natural hair requires for styling ( i wash moisturise regularly etc). So I’ve been wearing a lace front wig, and my hairline has been badly affected. So it either natural with no edges or relaxed ( or something) at least with edges. I really wish I lived somewhere where I could pop into a natural hair salon and get my hair done, then pop out. Sigh. Sorry to put this on this thread - hope you guys don’t ban me


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 19, 2022)

ajoke said:


> Thank you! I thought it meant my hair had split ends through the whole length or something. To be honest, I’m this close to relaxing or something. My current job keeps me so busy I don’t have the time my natural hair requires for styling ( i wash moisturise regularly etc). So I’ve been wearing a lace front wig, and my hairline has been badly affected. So it either natural with no edges or relaxed ( or something) at least with edges. I really wish I lived somewhere where I could pop into a natural hair salon and get my hair done, then pop out. Sigh. Sorry to put this on this thread - hope you guys don’t ban me


Thanks for sharing your honest feelings and true situation with us. Regarding finding a natural hair salon, if I were you , I’d do a search online and see who pops up. There may be someone who specializes in natural hair but as yet does not have her own shop. My gut says someone is around. You have to do what works best for you. If you want relax, there is no judgment here. Naturals who relax have some of the most gorgeous, relaxed hair!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 19, 2022)

My hair was feeling funny yesterday. So, decided to put on some cheap conditioner and left it in BEFORE I did my Aphogee 2 Step. I think that was a good decision. I also did not braid my hair as my hair was also STICKING. I tried to sit under the dryer but it was too hot. The roots got crispy and hard.So I put my hair in bantus and put on a cap and went to sleep. I have yet to rinse and deep condition. 

I swear I feel like I'm getting my summer coat of fur because this hair does not seem like mine. I don't know her. Onward and upward: rinse, deep conditioner, hair butter slather and style. Wish me luck.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 19, 2022)

I’ve got my olaplex 3 in right now and I’m going to wash my hair soon. Getting a maintenance cut on Tuesday.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 19, 2022)

i've had my hair in braids for about 2-3 weeks


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2022)

I was in Sephora in San Fran and they had all of high end products and all of the Olaplex products line up. It was so tempting to just start shopping. But my suitcase was heavy enough so I figured I would wait until I get home  I may treat my hair to a Sephora binge at the end of the summer


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 22, 2022)

I just got a trim yesterday. This was my first time seeing this stylist and she raved over how healthy my hair is. She said the entire length except the very ends were super healthy.
I’m still slowly getting rid of the hair I had when I used to wash with baking soda. I stopped over 3 years ago and it’s almost gone, but that stuff really did a number on my hair.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 25, 2022)

6 treatments of K18 done! I can’t really see any major changes in my hair. That’s a good thing. It means my hair didn’t really need it because it was pretty healthy already. My heat damaged ends caused by my yearly salon silk presses do curl more now. I’m glad I got the small $30 bottle instead of the giant one. I didn’t deep condition at all during this trial.


----------



## snoop (Jun 25, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> 6 treatments of K18 done! I can’t really see any major changes in my hair. That’s a good thing. It means my hair didn’t really need it because it was pretty healthy already. My heat damaged ends caused by my yearly salon silk presses do curl more now. I’m glad I got the small $30 bottle instead of the giant one. I didn’t deep condition at all during this trial.
> View attachment 481349



Your hair looks so much thicker in the after!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 25, 2022)

snoop said:


> Your hair looks so much thicker in the after!


You’re right! It does! Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 26, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I just got a trim yesterday. This was my first time seeing this stylist and she raved over how healthy my hair is. She said the entire length except the very ends were super healthy.
> I’m still slowly getting rid of the hair I had when I used to wash with baking soda. I stopped over 3 years ago and it’s almost gone, but that stuff really did a number on my hair.


What is your overall hair process, please?


----------



## Napp (Jun 26, 2022)

I'm tempted to go to the salon and get a bob hair cut but I like that I can easily put my hair into a ponytail with my current length.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jun 26, 2022)

TLDR:   My hair thinned when I switched to natural family planning last year.  The issue was exacerbated by 2 matting sessions towards the end of 2021.   I have been gradually cutting the thin ends off instead of the one 12 inch haircut that I actually  needed in 2021. My hair was a little past TBL before the shedding started. Now it is hovering over hip length with several inches of ends that still need to go(probably to MBL).   Now I am cutting the thin ends off gradually until the hemline is thick again.  My posts may unique  as my hair will stay he same length or at times be shorter than the picture preceding it as I thicken my  hemline. 

Long version: 

My hair hurdle in 2021.   It was a combination of:

Hormonal changes:  I  switched to more natural family planing during COVID which yielded shedding reminiscent to postpartum shedding without the pregnancy growth  boost to buffer it.    Alter/Ever ego  and vitamins helped but did not stop it altogether.  I had shedding from May 2021-January 2022.  It was most severe between August and December 2021
Matting.   While hiding my hair to offset the shedding,  I had two severe matting sessions where  my roots matted severely with shedded hair trapped in there (@Chicoro  I felt your matting post to my heart lol) . I should have detangled every week instead of trying to push to two weeks both times that happened. The severe matting yielded some breakage during those detangle sessions. 

I am growing  out last year’s hair issues now. If I would have cut off around 12 inches of length between September and December of 2021 the damage would be gone and I would probably be around MBL now but I decided against that.  Since I  rarely wear my  hair “Aaliyah straight”, where  perfect ends  are necessary, I have some  leeway to grow my hair while  gradually cutting the thin ends off.  I personally prefer  thick hair  that looks  just as good natural as it does straightened.  So I alternate between natural and straight styles while also balancing my haircare efforts with styling practices.  While I am getting my hair back on track,  I am doing low manipulation styles while keeping my hair heavily moisturized.  I straighten my hair once a season to once every other season  and cut off more of the thinned ends every time I straighten.  I am cutting all my  thin ends off, just not all at once.  In the meantime, I  put curls  or waves into my straightened hair for volume while I am growing this hurdle out. Once my style falls flat, I either wear a  slicked ponytail or bun.  After 3-4 weeks of straight hair, I return  to low manipulation and heavily moisturized hair via activator and shea butter or deep conditioner left in all week and wash and repeat the next week. Every now and then I will throw in a natural rollerset. I may Revair here and there.


Here is my timeline of this hair hurdle:

Early 2021(probably January or February): Switched to natural family planning
May 2021: Noticed increase in shedding. Whipped out my garlic shampoos and Alter/Ever ego serums.  I did cut the v off my hair but did not measure it.  My hair was still between hip and TBL when I cut off the “V” for more of a “U” shape.  
August 2021: My Shedding peaked, reminiscent to post partum shedding. 
September 2021: Cut off 5 inches then hid my hair for 6 months. The 5 inches I cut off was pitiful.  Super thin but it was the start to getting my hair back in order. I had two severe matting session between that cut and December 2021. 
March 2022:    Straightened my hair again. Cut off another 2 inches
June 2022:  Straightened my hair again cut off another 2 inches.
When I cut my hair, I will do the little trick where you intertwine a section of hair between three fingers and slide down the length snipping off the split ends, then pull sections of hair  “off base” to cut in sections then I cut the hemline.  It is not always even when I am done but I will be even by the time I finish cutting out my setback. I am checking for my hemline to thicken up with each cut and that is happening right now.  When I completed the 5 inch cut in September 2021,  I cut off 2-3 inches in sections then 4 inches off the hemline. You may think that should have been closer to 6-7 inches cut off but my overall length landed at 5 inches shorter  because  the longest thinnest sections went and the shorter sections stayed.  In March  I landed at 2 inches shorter but dusted each section, then  cut 2 inches off the "off base" sections and out finishing by cutting  2 more inches  off the hemline.  That cut didn’t equal 4 inches  shorter. Instead, it landed  right around 2 inches shorter, overall.  This month  I took off 2-3 inches when I pulled my hair "off base" in sections  then took off around an inch and a half from the hemline but is is only around 2 inches shorter than when I started cutting.  I hope that makes sense. I want the volume of cut hair to be more impactful than the length because that will indicate my hair is thickening back up to return to uniformity. 

Photos.  They did not attach in chronological order so the descriptions are as follows:


The photos with the *blue dress is from May 2021* when I first noticed my hair thinned some from shedding. One photo is Revaired hair the other is pressed hair with Sabino. Even with a “hard press” with Sabino Moisture block and the Deep V, and the shedding that already started my hair was thick and long. The month after this photo was taken, I  cut the tip of the “V” off  for a “U” shape but have no photo of that.    That trim is not included as part of the 12 inches I needed to get rid off by the end of the year once my shedding and matting set me back.  I included this photo for view of what my hair was before my setback got bad. 
Now, I wish I had  pictures from September 2021 or December 2021 during the severe shedding and  matting but  didn’t photograph it.  That was when my hair looked the worst. 
The *wet hair photo is from March  2022*. It just shows how my hair draws up on wash day when saturated with conditioner and braided.   
The photo of the *Pink vest is from March of 2022* ( I apologize, the black band is a tucked in tank top not underwear) is soft pressed hair right *before my March of 2022  cut.*   This photo is a pretty good gauge of where I landed after the shedding and breakage completed. You can still see quite a bit of space between my ends there, despite the 5 inch cut that occurred 6 months prior.  I used Olapex 7 oil as my head protectant. 
The photo with straightened hair and the *tan tank top  is also from March of 22* *after I cut my hair.*
The first  photo of me in the *yellow jumpsuit *is June 2022* before my June cut*. The one with the bad ends is the before photo. 

Note: Applying Sabino Moisture Block  and hard pressing my hair didn’t not make my hair  any thinner but I do myself no favors with a hard press and heavy serum while growing out this set back. Heavy serums take a few days for the residue to wear off and the thickness to show accurately. So on my progress pictures moving forward I plan to use a watery protectants like Aveda Brilliant Thermal protectant, Suavacita Heat protectant,  Keracare Thermal wonder or the Wow Raincoat spay.  I expect those will  will help my hair stay fuller while straightened. Once my hair is back to its full glory my preference is  creams and serums to help me debulk but while my ends are “less than luscious” lol imma need the water based protectants to get me over this hump gracefully haha.  I want you ladies to see it though because there ware ways to camouflage  thin ends while you are getting your hair together and gradually cutting damage off.  

The photo of me in the *olive tunic is still June 2022.* It is a few days *after I pressed and cut* my hair (2-3 inches from each section  and 1 and a half inch of the ends...my hair about 2 inches shorter overall) and the curls fell. This just demonstrates with darker shirts I can camouflage my ends as I gradually cut the thin ones off. 
The second photo of me in the yellow jumpsuit is after my hair was cut,  and the curls fell.  I wanted you all to have a better gauge of  how the hair gets more fullness to it when its not weighed down with product and where the hair cut landed. You can differentiate  the "before" and "after" cut photos between the yellow jumpsuits by looking at the steam on the jumpsuit.  On the "before "photo my hair is below the seam on the after it is above it.  Also the "after" photo shows a hint of dropped curls, thicker ends and is fuller overall. 
Sorry for the long post but this should catch me up on this thread.

***Little one's updates will be in the children's  challenge thread in a week or so.  I update my hair at the turn of the season and hers at the turn of the quarter.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 27, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> What is your overall hair process, please?


Once a week I do the following:

- rinse my hair in the sink and apply olaplex 3 to the lower half of my hair- I let it sit from 10min to an hour before I wash my hair

- shampoo my hair 2x. The first wash is with an “all purpose shampoo” that does a good job of removing all the dirt/sweat/product on my hair. The second wash is with a moisture shampoo

- condition my hair with a generous amount of conditioner and squish in water to make sure my hair is fully saturated with conditioner

- detangle my hair while it is soaked with conditioner. I use the Felicia Leatherwood brush to make sure I get out all of the shed hair

- rinse out the conditioner 

- apply a botanical gel (almost always Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic) I squish it into my hair to make sure all my strands are coated. 

- apply a second gel with good hold (almost always Ecoslay Jello Shot)

- dry with a diffuser for ~10 minutes

- every 4-6 weeks I clarify my hair with Kinky Curl Come Clean

I’ve been following this routine for a little over 3 years now.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 27, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> Once a week I do the following:
> 
> - rinse my hair in the sink and apply olaplex 3 to the lower half of my hair- I let it sit from 10min to an hour before I wash my hair
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding. I appreciate the detailed information.

It seems to me that your process is to keep your hair ‘bathed’ or ‘saturated’ in moisture.


----------



## Napp (Jun 27, 2022)

Napp said:


> I'm tempted to go to the salon and get a bob hair cut but I like that I can easily put my hair into a ponytail with my current length.


So I cut my hair on my own. I cut off as much thin ends as I could, probably around 3 inches. I used a hair trimmer to cut my hair instead of scissors in order to get a cleaner hair cut. My ends weren't really bad but I have been craving an even cut for a while. I still have some parts of my hair in the front that are still short but I will gradually grow them out. I'm doing no direct heat and no more trims until December/January. Hopefully I can retain some length


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 27, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for responding. I appreciate the detailed information.
> 
> It seems to me that your process is to keep your hair ‘bathed’ or ‘saturated’ in moisture.


The botanical gel helps keep it moisturized, but by day 4-5 it’s starting to dry out. The key is to wash weekly to replenish the moisture again. And I never try to comb/brush/detangle my hair except when it’s wet


----------



## keranikki (Jun 29, 2022)

Since my last post, I have added two products to my holy grail. They are Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic and EcoSlay Jello Shot. I get a moisturizing hold using both products. EcoSlay creates a strong enough cast to protect my ends. I’m really happy!
My holy grail list as of 27 June 2022:
-Annabelle’s Perfect Blends Blueberry Cheesecake DC
-Annabelle’s Perfect Blends Fenugreek DC
-Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic
-EcoSlay Jello Shot
-Olaplex #0
-Olaplex #3
-Dr. Bronner’s Castile Soap (Peppermint, eucalyptus, rose)


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 30, 2022)

keranikki said:


> Since my last post, I have added two products to my holy grail. They are Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic and EcoSlay Jello Shot. I get a moisturizing hold using both products. EcoSlay creates a strong enough cast to protect my ends. I’m really happy!
> My holy grail list as of 27 June 2022:
> -Annabelle’s Perfect Blends Blueberry Cheesecake DC
> -Annabelle’s Perfect Blends Fenugreek DC
> ...


Curly Magic + Jellow shot have been my holy grail for a little over a year now. I love this combo. I will only use something different to use up the stray products I have in my stash (kinky curly and I Create Hold) once those are gone, I will never stray again.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 1, 2022)

Napp said:


> So I cut my hair on my own. I cut off as much thin ends as I could, probably around 3 inches. I used a hair trimmer to cut my hair instead of scissors in order to get a cleaner hair cut. My ends weren't really bad but I have been craving an even cut for a while. I still have some parts of my hair in the front that are still short but I will gradually grow them out. I'm doing no direct heat and no more trims until December/January. Hopefully I can retain some length
> 
> View attachment 481397


Ends look thick and full! What a beautiful, healthy, gorgeous shine on your hair!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> 6 treatments of K18 done! I can’t really see any major changes in my hair. That’s a good thing. It means my hair didn’t really need it because it was pretty healthy already. My heat damaged ends caused by my yearly salon silk presses do curl more now. I’m glad I got the small $30 bottle instead of the giant one. I didn’t deep condition at all during this trial.
> View attachment 481349


Wow! So pretty.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 5, 2022)

Lylddlebit said:


> TLDR:   My hair thinned when I switched to natural family planning last year.  The issue was exacerbated by 2 matting sessions towards the end of 2021.   I have been gradually cutting the thin ends off instead of the one 12 inch haircut that I actually  needed in 2021. My hair was a little past TBL before the shedding started. Now it is hovering over hip length with several inches of ends that still need to go(probably to MBL).   Now I am cutting the thin ends off gradually until the hemline is thick again.  My posts may unique  as my hair will stay he same length or at times be shorter than the picture preceding it as I thicken my  hemline.
> 
> Long version:
> 
> ...


I loved this post. This hair is magnificent. Set-backs are part of life. But comebacks are the set-ups for the come ups!  Girl, you and that hair and coming to SLAY! Keep going!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 5, 2022)

My and my hair are hanging in there. I've got breakage and have lost some length. The texture of my hair seems to be changing. This happens in 7 year cycles. It goes back and forth between silky and wiry. I'm headed into the wiry stage. It breaks off more readily because it is firmer and more fragile when it is wiry. It's all good. 

How are you all doing with your Luscious Healthy Ends?


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 5, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> My and my hair are hanging in there. I've got breakage and have lost some length. The texture of my hair seems to be changing. This happens in 7 year cycles. It goes back and forth between silky and wiry. I'm headed into the wiry stage. It breaks off more readily because it is firmer and more fragile when it is wiry. It's all good.


I could have written this, word for word. Except the “all good” part; it sucks!  

I think for me this particular wiry phase is exacerbated by getting close to the endpoint of being menopausal, among other things. The one thing I almost never have is breakage, but I noticed a ton of broken hair pieces of all lengths the last time I washed.   Combined with the Covid shedding, I think buns and updos will be the extent of my hairstyling for a while.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 5, 2022)

Aggie said:


> Wow! So pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 5, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> I could have written this, word for word. Except the “all good” part; it sucks!
> 
> I think for me this particular wiry phase is exacerbated by getting close to the endpoint of being menopausal, among other things. The one thing I almost never have is breakage, but I noticed a ton of broken hair pieces of all lengths the last time I washed.   Combined with the Covid shedding, I think buns and updos will be the extent of my hairstyling for a while.


It all really is cyclic, whether we want it to be or not. It's good you recognize and understand what is happening with you, your body and your hair. And, you have a plan to address the needs of your hair. I'd say that you are winning!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 6, 2022)

Napp said:


> So I cut my hair on my own. I cut off as much thin ends as I could, probably around 3 inches. I used a hair trimmer to cut my hair instead of scissors in order to get a cleaner hair cut. My ends weren't really bad but I have been craving an even cut for a while. I still have some parts of my hair in the front that are still short but I will gradually grow them out. I'm doing no direct heat and no more trims until December/January. Hopefully I can retain some length
> 
> View attachment 481397


I didn't realize you cut it yourself. You did a great job.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 6, 2022)

I wore my hair in 2 strand twist for 2 weeks. It was such a welcome break. When I took them out, I dusted my ends. I blow dried for a challenge update. But this weekend I will put my hair back in 2 strand twists and enjoy my summer.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 8, 2022)

He says use only Olaplex N0. 3 as it is the strongest. Use it 10 minutes before washing. Can use up to 2x per week. Caveat: Talking about non-afro-textured hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 8, 2022)

I haven't watched the video, but I thought no.2 was the salon potency, and no.3 was the weaker take-home option, for maintenance out of the salon?


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Jul 10, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> I haven't watched the video, but I thought no.2 was the salon potency, and no.3 was the weaker take-home option, for maintenance out of the salon?


That's what I heard as well. But I suppose if we're taking about what you can access easily without being licensed #3 would be the strongest.


----------



## DVAntDany (Jul 10, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> I haven't watched the video, but I thought no.2 was the salon potency, and no.3 was the weaker take-home option, for maintenance out of the salon?


I watched practically all of his videos. He mentions in other vids that regular consumers shouldn’t  concern themselves with No 1 and No 2 because those are professional.

In this vid, he does say number 3 is the strongest. However, for the consumer it is. Technically, No 1 and No 2 can’t be acquired without a license. I guess it is implied if you have watched his other videos.

I do want to point out that he notes that he doesn’t work with curly hair (wearing it naturally curly). He mentions it in responses in the comments. As it relates to wearing hair straight in blowouts and flat irons, he knows what he is talking about.

 I wish he did work with curly hair. I like his method of teaching.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 10, 2022)

It's July.

Which marks the *second* part of the year.​How's your progress? How's your focus? How are those luscious, healthy ends? Have they arrived? Or, are they still forming on your head?


​


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 10, 2022)

I did my olaplex 3 + wash day. Even though I went 11 days between washes my hair wasn’t that tangled because it’s only been 3 weeks since my last trim. Fresh ends are so nice.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 11, 2022)

I also did an Olaplex treatment (1+2+4) over the weekend. I incorporated protein and moisture DCs, shampooed and used K18. I hadn't washed my hair for about 3 weeks so it was needed. Mainly my ends were in decent shape, but the crown ends still look like struggle. I trimmed all over, about one inch.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 17, 2022)

TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					www.tiktok.com
				



That’s exactly what happened to me with my stylist!


----------



## snoop (Jul 17, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> ...




I'm not on Tiktok so I can't see the comments, but I feel people this often:  Different length hairs doesn't automatically equal damage.  Let's use nails as a stand-in for hair strands.  You get a fresh manicure.  This is equivalent to your trim/cut.  Then one nail breaks. Does that mean all of your other nails are automatically damaged?  But often times we cut the rest for aesthetics, not because the rest needed help.

Same with our hair.  So many of the social media pics where they cut off so much hair is due to aesthetics, which is fine.  But telling people that the split will travel all the way up your strand if you don't cut is dishonest.  If you've ever tried splitting an already split strand, you know that you can't make it an inch up, let alone 10 or 16.

I also suspect that people who trim in twists will naturally have more of those "flicky bits" than someone who trims in stretched hair. 

Thanks for sharing this video and sorry that you got a cut that you didn't really want.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 17, 2022)

snoop said:


> I'm not on Tiktok so I can't see the comments, but I feel people this often:  Different length hairs doesn't automatically equal damage.  Let's use nails as a stand-in for hair strands.  You get a fresh manicure.  This is equivalent to your trim/cut.  Then one nail breaks. Does that mean all of your other nails are automatically damaged?  But often times we cut the rest for aesthetics, not because the rest needed help.
> 
> Same with our hair.  So many of the social media pics where they cut off so much hair is due to aesthetics, which is fine.  But telling people that the split will travel all the way up your strand if you don't cut is dishonest.  If you've ever tried splitting an already split strand, you know that you can't make it an inch up, let alone 10 or 16.
> 
> ...


Thank you for explaining so eloquently! I remember @Chicoro  (I think it was her) saying that real natural hair isn’t like a wig where all the strands look perfect and uniform. I never forgot that. Someone forgot to update stylists on their information.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 18, 2022)

I thought I put a note when I put in my braids, but I guess I didn't. I'm still in box braids!

ETA: I'm pretty sure that I put them in the first weekend of June


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm back in 2 strand twists. Going to enjoy this 2 week break. My back is definitely retaining.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 18, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you for explaining so eloquently! I remember @Chicoro  (I think it was her) saying that real natural hair isn’t like a wig where all the strands look perfect and uniform. I never forgot that. Someone forgot to update stylists on their information.


It was me. So, don’t forget again. Go with your gut! Listen to yourself always!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 18, 2022)

faithVA said:


> I'm back in 2 strand twists. Going to enjoy this 2 week break. My back is definitely retaining.


Great you are retaining length in the back.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 18, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> It was me. So, don’t forget again. Go with your gut! Listen to yourself always!


Yes ma’am!!


----------



## luvableladii (Jul 20, 2022)

Been lurking since earlier this year. Wanted to post how my ends are doing so far. I’m currently BSL in the back with natural layers.

Been implementing:
- dusting every 1-2 months
- curlsmith bond rehab salve (been excellent for me)
- shea butter (recently this month- been great with noticeable improvements in my retention and softness)

Please pay no mind to my greasy fingaz- it’s the shea butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2022)

@luvableladii


----------



## Napp (Jul 22, 2022)

I’m back to bunning my hair. Will be baggying  my ends and wearing a phony pony until I save up enough money to get my hair professionally done.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 22, 2022)

luvableladii said:


> Been lurking since earlier this year. Wanted to post how my ends are doing so far. I’m currently BSL in the back with natural layers.
> 
> Been implementing:
> - dusting every 1-2 months
> ...


I love me some Shea butter grease.


----------



## luvableladii (Jul 22, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @luvableladii


Thanks!


----------



## luvableladii (Jul 22, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I love me some Shea butter grease.


I’m rolling back around to an enjoyment of shea. I tried it when I first went natural and even though I was excited, I wasn’t impressed. I will say my hair wasn’t in a healthy state, so my results were colored by that. But even when my hair was unhealthy, I started using shea butter in rinse-out products (shea butter based shampoo bars; cowashes), and they were very moisturizing. Since my hair is in a MUCH healthier state (I think the healthiest it’s ever been), I wanted to try shea butter as a leave-in again, so I’m back to whipping my own shea mix and having a much better time with it!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 25, 2022)

It's crazy how much different my ends feel from the rest of my hair. I had to

 them so my hair is shorter but healthier. I think I'm cutting off the last of the color, or close to the last bit of color. I'm tired of having short hair, I might try and put some twists with extensions in.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 25, 2022)

I’m away from home. Took a cheap flight so I brought only carry on and limited liquids/hair products. I ran out of everything and my hair was dry, crunchy, dull, coated and crispy tangled on the ends.
So I had go full Magyver and jerry rig some do it yourself products:

1. glycerin-bought liquid glycerin from the pharmacy.
2. Vaseline/grease- can find this in the baby section of most stores including little corner markets.
3. Oil- usually you can find a small bottle of olive oil. I got lucky and came across som castor oil.
4. Any no rinse, leave in type of product- from the hair aisle in the grocery store. Normally, these types of products leave Afro textured hair dry and crunchy.
5. Hair gel- I got lucky and found some thick, strong hold gel. Found it at an Asian supermarket in town here.

How I use:

Wet hair, pour out or squeeze out 2 to 4 tablespoons of the No rinse product. Add in a tablespoon of liquid glycerin, a tablespoon of oil. Pull through hair. Tap roots with gel. Bantu knot section to juice it up and soak strands with moisture. Do this to all sections. Then come back to first braid, put a little Vaseline on hair section to lubricate the hair, lay down fuzzies and hold hair (pseudo Shea butter), then braid.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 25, 2022)

I am learning to consign to the fact that some days my hair looks and feels bad. Add to it that my body and face may all conspire together on the same day to look bad, too, so that face, hair and body look ugly.
Now I say,  “I look ugly today,” shrug my shoulders and add, “Oh well!” like it really doesn’t matter and fully enjoy my day anyway! Because something is going to be looking better at least one time in the next few days. And if not, oh well! I used to let bad hair/face/body days mess with my well being. I got a new attitude and just try to work with what I got that day and move on with JOY!


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 28, 2022)

Hey ladies,
I usually apply 0 and 3 weekly and wash with 4, DC and moisturize. I’d like to do my 2 step Aphogee protein treatment, can I do both of these treatments on wash day?


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 29, 2022)

Fine 4s said:


> Hey ladies,
> I usually apply 0 and 3 weekly and wash with 4, DC and moisturize. I’d like to do my 2 step Aphogee protein treatment, can I do both of these treatments on wash day?



@Chicoro ? Any thoughts? I’m using y’all as an excuse to delay my wash day process lol


----------



## Napp (Jul 29, 2022)

It’s still summer but I’m thinking of using something heavier to seal my ends.I’m currently using Afro sheen lush fro butter which is just ok to me.

I’m thinking it’s either whipped Shea butter or Indian hemp grease. Which would be better?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 29, 2022)

Napp said:


> It’s still summer but I’m thinking of using something heavier to seal my ends.I’m currently using Afro sheen lush fro butter which is just ok to me.
> 
> I’m thinking it’s either whipped Shea butter or Indian hemp grease. Which would be better?


If you use Indian Hemp grease, don't use the kind from Softee. It's trash now.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 30, 2022)

Fine 4s said:


> @Chicoro ? Any thoughts? I’m using y’all as an excuse to delay my wash day process lol


Yes, you can do them both!


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jul 31, 2022)

Hera are a couple July photos:
My wet ends. My hair stretched with the new Revair (I am gradually cutting off the thin ends for uniformity). Please excuse the lighting I don't use filters or anything but my mudroom/laundry room had soft lighting in it.  One bonus of little one's ends revved. She wanted to do it too lol


----------



## Napp (Jul 31, 2022)

So far I can stand the way I look with the bun. I've been using a donut to make my bun, putting a baggy on top and then putting a phony pony on top or wearing the bun as it is. When wash day rolled around my hair was stretched from the gel and bun maker I had absolutely no tangles and wash day was a breeze! I will continue doing this. On to week two with the bun!


----------



## luvableladii (Aug 1, 2022)

Lylddlebit said:


> Hera are a couple July photos:
> My wet ends. My hair stretched with the new Revair (I am gradually cutting off the thin ends for uniformity). Please excuse the lighting I don't use filters or anything but my mudroom/laundry room had soft lighting in it.  One bonus of little one's ends revved. She wanted to do it too lol


How do you like the revair?


----------



## Lylddlebit (Aug 1, 2022)

I absolutely  love it.  I have the original one that came out in 2018 and the new digital one.  I consider it worth every dollar and for as long as it is in existence I plan to keep it in my hair arsenal.  It used to take me hours to blow dry my hair. I can stretch and dry my hair in under 30 minutes even when my hair is super thick TBL. I rarely loose a ball of hair bigger than a cherry. It is a must have for me and  I have tried a lot of high end blow dryers over the years.  It is the best tool that I use to stretch and dry my hair.


----------



## DVAntDany (Aug 1, 2022)

Here is my update. I finally got a trim in late June. Didn't take off more than 1/4inch. My hair is not perfectly manicured in shape because I didn't get a curly cut when trimmed. The sides and back may not look as precise but the front looks a whole lot better without the hard angular curly cut.

My routine is super simple. I shampoo or cleansing co wash every few days. I try to be gentle when I detangle my hair. I either use gel or foam/mousse to style a wash and go. I stopped letting my hair get undefined or go longer than a week without cleansing and detangling my hair. I no longer air dry. I also bought elastic bands for thick hair to use for puffs. Regular scrunchies were too tight. 

I do see length retention. My day 1 hair no longer looks so wonky even with the heaviest of products.  I feel I need another 2 good years to see some real length and a shape that I want.


----------



## luvableladii (Aug 2, 2022)

Lylddlebit said:


> I absolutely  love it.  I have the original one that came out in 2018 and the new digital one.  I consider it worth every dollar and for as long as it is in existence I plan to keep it in my hair arsenal.  It used to take me hours to blow dry my hair. I can stretch and dry my hair in under 30 minutes even when my hair is super thick TBL. I rarely loose a ball of hair bigger than a cherry. It is a must have for me and  I have tried a lot of high end blow dryers over the years.  It is the best tool that I use to stretch and dry my hair.


Man, everyone I ask about that thing loves it to death. Yt reviews, here, reviews online all say it’s worth it. Might have to try the revair one day. I know on the revair site they have a listing of salons that use the dryer, so you can try it in person.


----------



## Napp (Aug 2, 2022)

DVAntDany said:


> Here is my update. I finally got a trim in late June. Didn't take off more than 1/4inch. My hair is not perfectly manicured in shape because I didn't get a curly cut when trimmed. The sides and back may not look as precise but the front looks a whole lot better without the hard angular curly cut.
> 
> My routine is super simple. I shampoo or cleansing co wash every few days. I try to be gentle when I detangle my hair. I either use gel or foam/mousse to style a wash and go. I stopped letting my hair get undefined or go longer than a week without cleansing and detangling my hair. I no longer air dry. I also bought elastic bands for thick hair to use for puffs. Regular scrunchies were too tight.
> 
> I do see length retention. My day 1 hair no longer looks so wonky even with the heaviest of products.  I feel I need another 2 good years to see some real length and a shape that I want.


How do you dry your hair now?


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 2, 2022)

im still in braids. I redid ones around the front and top. eventually i'll rebraid the others...


----------



## DVAntDany (Aug 2, 2022)

Napp said:


> How do you dry your hair now?


I mainly sit under a hooded dryer, diffuse or do both. I only use gel if I can do my hair early in the morning. Otherwise, I do mousse because it dries quickly. Sometimes I use products that can be done on damp hair like JFM Curl Peace Slime Styler.


----------



## Napp (Aug 12, 2022)

After this up coming wash day I am only going to baggy at night. I think the baggy 24/7 is too much for my hair. I also don’t like the way my hair smells either.


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 12, 2022)

So I was telling my friend yesterday how I wanna get a Revair thanks to this thread. She lives in a different state. She said: “I have one but barely use it. You want it?”
Me:


Look at God y’all!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> *Look at God y’all!!*


@caribeandiva
Won't He Do It????


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 12, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Won't He Do It????


If He can do it with a Revair, imagine what He will do for me when He brings me a husband!!


----------



## Napp (Aug 12, 2022)

My hair started to stink with the baggy. I think I kept it on too long. Will be moisturizing and sealing nightly or every other night. Still ponytailing it!


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 16, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> If He can do it with a Revair, imagine what He will do for me when He brings me a husband!!


He IS bringing your husband. He's already on his  way.


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 16, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> He IS bringing your husband. He's already on his  way.


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 16, 2022)

My hair after one pass with the revair! My jaw is on the floor y’all!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 17, 2022)

I haven’t done my weekly olaplex treatment in 7 weeks now. Between travel and then not feeling well, I haven’t been on top of all my routines. 
Next Wednesday I'm doing it for sure.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 17, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I haven’t done my weekly olaplex treatment in 7 weeks now. Between travel and then not feeling well, I haven’t been on top of all my routines.
> Next Wednesday I'm doing it for sure.


Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 17, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> So I was telling my friend yesterday how I wanna get a Revair thanks to this thread. She lives in a different state. She said: “I have one but barely use it. You want it?”
> Me:
> View attachment 482241
> 
> Look at God y’all!!


I would have told friend don’t ask me no crazy questions in 2022. I will be by tonight lol.


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 17, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> My hair after one pass with the revair! My jaw is on the floor y’all!!
> View attachment 482295


Can we take a moment to appreciate the face card and collar bones and skin


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 17, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> Can we take a moment to appreciate the face card and collar bones and skin


Thank you!


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 17, 2022)

Here are the final results! My flatironed hair:


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 18, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> Can we take a moment to appreciate the face card and collar bones and skin


And…the huge eyes, beautiful teeth and Amazonian height. All held tightly glued together by her generous, giving Spirit and kindness. Lil’ Bamboo is fabulous (@caribeandiva )


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 18, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Here are the final results! My flatironed hair:
> View attachment 482327


I can see the length you’ve gained. It looks super thick, too. To get straight hair, it is necessary to remove any oils and butters. It takes me a couple of days of washing and air drying to do that. You literally have to strip the hair of those lubricating products. I think if you do that your hair will get straighter and stay straighter longer even if there might be humidity.

Also, straightening in the evening at night allows for two things that straightening in the day does not:

1. In theory it’s cooler than the day and one can control and limit  the humidity in the straightening environment.

2. You can straighten then immediately wrap up the warm hair and help it to retain the straightness and make it even straighter with a scarf. The hair is more pliable when it’s warm. As it cools, the hair becomes less pliable and more rigid and more able to accept and hold a straighter style.

Blessed you, you’ve got a gifted Revair which you can use to continue to use and for free.

Great progress on the health, length and thickness of your hair!


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 18, 2022)

I’m going to attempt to wash my hair in the next week. I traveled in Sicily, Italy for about 30 days with no comb and no brush. I would do that again. I also ran out of Scurl on day 3! I did not take hair butter either. There was no way I was going to wash my Afro textured hair without my products. I kept my hair braided but I believe I have lost length and thickness suffered due to breakage. I’ve been having set backs most of 2022, as it relates to my hair and length retention.


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 18, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> And…the huge eyes, beautiful teeth and Amazonian height. All held tightly glued together by her generous, giving Spirit and kindness. Lil’ Bamboo is fabulous (@caribeandiva )


Thank you!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 18, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I can see the length you’ve gained. It looks super thick, too. To get straight hair, it is necessary to remove any oils and butters. It takes me a couple of days of washing and air drying to do that. You literally have to strip the hair of those lubricating products. I think if you do that your hair will get straighter and stay straighter longer even if there might be humidity.
> 
> Also, straightening in the evening at night allows for two things that straightening in the day does not:
> 
> ...


Thank you! I did make progress! I’m almost back at APL! I will keep your tips in mind next time I straighten my hair. I’ve been natural for 13 years and rarely wore my hair straight. When I did I went to the salon. So it makes sense that I need to practice and refine my process. I’ll take a picture of the back of my hair next time I straighten it.


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 18, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I’m going to attempt to wash my hair in the next week. I traveled in Sicily, Italy for about 30 days with no comb and no brush. I would do that again. I also ran out of Scurl on day 3! I did not take hair butter either. There was no way I was going to wash my Afro textured hair without my products. I kept my hair braided but I believe I have lost length and thickness suffered due to breakage. I’ve been having set backs most of 2022, as it relates to my hair and length retention.


That’s one of the reasons I wanna become a straight hair natural. I’m traveling more now. It’s much easier for me when my hair is straight. I just took a trip to the west coast last month. I had to pack so many more products to moisturize and twist my hair almost every night. My twists and twist outs looked awesome but tiring to do every day. Then I was hiding my hair in between to avoid having to style it!  I was like: there has got to be an easier way! As for your hair, it sucks that you’ve been having setbacks all year long. 2022 ain’t playing! Hopefully you’ll be able to get your hair back on track once you wash it next. *fingers crossed*


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 18, 2022)

@Chicoro I’m so sorry to hear about your setback. I know you will diagnose your issues and be back on track in no time. 

I love traveling, but it definitely makes haircare more difficult.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Aug 19, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I’m going to attempt to wash my hair in the next week. I traveled in Sicily, Italy for about 30 days with no comb and no brush. I would do that again. I also ran out of Scurl on day 3! I did not take hair butter either. There was no way I was going to wash my Afro textured hair without my products. *I kept my hair braided but I believe I have lost length and thickness suffered due to breakage. I’ve been having set backs most of 2022, as it relates to my hair and length retention.*


I sure hate to hear this but I can admit feeling the same way in 2021, when I went through my hormonal shedding. What always works for me is what I believe you are already doing:  continuing to baby my hair through the setbacks. By the time  I peek at where my setback caused me to land, there is no doubt that at least it better than where my hair was when my setback peeked.  You will be back in effect soon.


----------



## keranikki (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm getting bored with my hair. While I have a good shape since my last hair cut, I'm over it.  I'm tired of looking at it. I want braids, but don't want to pay for them.  My right hand is still jacked up, so I can't braid my own hair.  Le sigh.
I blowdried and trimmed roughly 1/4" off my ends last week since they were feeling a little rough. My hair is so fine, that it doesn't look good at neck length. I have too many layers, so my hair looks extra fine.
I thought my curls would have more hangtime by now, but it seems my hair is curling up tighter now that my hair is more moisturized. Overall, my hair is healthy,  my edges still need TLC, and I'm bored.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 20, 2022)

@keranikki  I feel you. Minus the ouchy on the hand I feel like I could have wrote this post verbatim. My hair is soft, but I can't do many styles because of the layers and I don't want to do weave at this moment.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 20, 2022)

Lylddlebit said:


> I sure hate to hear this but I can admit feeling the same way in 2021, when I went through my hormonal shedding. What always works for me is what I believe you are already doing:  continuing to baby my hair through the setbacks. By the time  I peek at where my setback caused me to land, there is no doubt that at least it better than where my hair was when my setback peeked.  You will be back in effect soon.


Thank you, how sweet of you! I appreciate the support and encouragement!


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 20, 2022)

AHA!!!!!!!!! 

Alright ya'll. I think I figured out my issue with my hair breakage and loss of length and thickness.

The major culprit: Stress and lack of self care due to physical exhaustion mostly, and from some positive excitement, too.



I fasted, as in zero food and water, for three days, every other day, every week from February to June. (Had to stop doing this.)
I worked from March to July, *six (6) days per week*, _Monday through Saturday._ That's five (5) months of only 1 day of rest per week.. A co-worker had an emergency and was hospitalized for about 4 weeks. So, I took over some of that person's work. But still...too much.
My commute was 2 hours per day, every day, six (6) days per week.
In March, I started my apartment search after living in 'student residence' for the last ten (10) years. Money and paper work needed.
In early April, there was an issue with my administrative processes in France. I had to scramble to get documents, including an affidavit copy and translate documents into French. I remember reaching out to my favorite translator by email, as usual, and receiving back an AUTOMATED email from her family to all her clients indicating that she had passed away. That really, really bothered me.
In late April, a new company recruited me and I went back and forth with them until end of May to early June negotiating and finalizing the position.
In mid May, I moved to a new apartment. More money and paperwork and turning off and on services. 
In mid June, I received the news that I became a French citizen. More money and paperwork for the final steps (passport and ID card)
From mid July to mid August I travelled for thirty (30) days straight for the first time ever (positive excitement but still stress) in Sicily, and I did not have my usual hair tools or products. I rinsed my hair during this time but I did not wash and condition it.
I have no family in France. Thus, I was managing on my own and with lots of prayer. 

So, I can't fault my hair. I did the best that I could during this period of time for the health of my hair and my 'luscious ends'. I am learning to give myself grace. Thus, I grant myself grace. 

As I put this in writing, *this is absolutely ridiculous in terms of the amount of stress and duress under which I was under*. The current state of my hair is a reflection of all this. I had to just push through, though. Thank God I had seven (7) weeks off, before starting my new position in September. That was a tremendous blessing.

The next time you are considering berating yourself for some transgression or for something you may deem a failure, please take a good hard look at what you have been doing for yourself and for others. Appreciate yourself and GET SOME REST.

I've got four (4) months left in the year of 2022. I think that's enough to get my hair back on track and have my hair flourishing and getting me some luscious, healthy ends again by the last week of December 2022.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 20, 2022)

@Chicoro  I'm happy you've accomplished things you wanted to do. You'll be back on track in no time. Sorry to hear about your favorite translator, that had to have been jarring.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 20, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Chicoro  I'm happy you've accomplished things you wanted to do. You'll be back on track in no time. Sorry to hear about your favorite translator, that had to have been jarring.


Lovely lady, thank you so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2022)

@keranikki  For the Wrist

@Chicoro For the Stress


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 24, 2022)

After 2 months, I am back on track with my olaplex 3 routine.


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 24, 2022)

I had to trim a lot yesterday because I couldn’t touch my ends without getting hair on my hands. I was a hard core no heat and I think air drying took its toll. Washed today and it feels amazing after drying on cool and wrapping up on warm.


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 25, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> I had to trim a lot yesterday because I couldn’t touch my ends without getting hair on my hands. *I was a hard core no heat and I think air drying took its toll. *Washed today and it feels amazing after drying on cool and wrapping up on warm.


Same here! I think you’re on to something.


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 25, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Same here! I think you’re on to something.


Yea I now see it was water logged because it would be wet too long. And I would bun it.


----------



## keranikki (Aug 26, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> Yea I now see it was water logged because it would be wet too long. And I would bun it.


I never considered this. Thank you for sharing! I will diffuse my hair from now on.


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 26, 2022)

keranikki said:


> I never considered this. Thank you for sharing! I will diffuse my hair from now on.


I hadn’t thought about it but then something popped up and then it clicked.


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 27, 2022)

i took all my braids out tonight... i twisted each section ...ETA:.. with coconut oil. Then, I put on cholesterol since my hair loves that stuff and I rinsed it all out. I'm not going to shampoo right now. I already shampooed my scalp a couple of days ago. I put on shea butter and oiled my scalp. I put my twists in bantu knots.


----------



## snoop (Aug 27, 2022)

@Chicoro   It sounds like this year was a busy one.  You have such a meticulous mind and so I'm sure that you'll be able to get your hair routine together to end the year on a high note.

Also, I can't remember if I already knew about your citizenship...but I'm saying CONGRATS (again) just in case!


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 27, 2022)

snoop said:


> @Chicoro   It sounds like this year was a busy one.  You have such a meticulous mind and so I'm sure that you'll be able to get your hair routine together to end the year on a high note.
> 
> Also, I can't remember if I already knew about your citizenship...but I'm saying CONGRATS (again) just in case!


Merci beaucoup!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2022)

Haven't been on the forum much and definitely haven't been checking in. I'm not doing much with my hair but I'm guessing my ends are doing OK. I tend to pay more attention to my hair in the fall, so I will check in again at the end of September.


----------



## Napp (Aug 28, 2022)

@Chicoro you've went through a lot and survived! You inspire me to keep going even if the world throws stuff at you. Congrats on your citizenship!

Baggying only at night has helped me on wash days. My ends are slick and smooth due to the butter I'm using to seal my ends so they don't tangle up at all. I'm all about the phony pony life these days. I might wear a headband wig for special occasions and flat iron only once more time this year in December. Even when I straighten in December I will wear my ponytails, just the straight ones lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> AHA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Alright ya'll. I think I figured out my issue with my hair breakage and loss of length and thickness.
> 
> ...


Wow! That is a lot. I'm not going to try to comment on all of that because its so much 

Congratulations on becoming a citizen. Cogratulations on your new job. Congratulations on your new apartment. Congratulations on moving to the next phase of life where you have prioritized self-care. Sounds like a wonderful way to end the year.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 28, 2022)

Napp said:


> @Chicoro you've went through a lot and survived! You inspire me to keep going even if the world throws stuff at you. Congrats on your citizenship!
> 
> Baggying only at night has helped me on wash days. My ends are slick and smooth due to the butter I'm using to seal my ends so they don't tangle up at all. I'm all about the phony pony life these days. I might wear a headband wig for special occasions and flat iron only once more time this year in December. Even when I straighten in December I will wear my ponytails, just the straight ones lol


@Napp , thank you so much!

Regarding  the world throwing stuff at you... in 2022, for me  it felt like the world was an eight (8) arm octopus pitching baseballs and breaking speed records. 

I would say, if you can, try to get to a point of inner peace. Keep your peace. Don't allow folks to steal your joy. It can be hard to get there and it can be hard to stay there. Like anything, it takes practice.

I'll share a story.


While I was in Sicily, I arrived in one of the last cities prior to flying out. I had 10 days here so I could decompress and relax prior to going back to France. The very first day I got there, this old man blew his horn, pulled up on the curb, rolled down his window and winked at me and WAITED for me to approach the car. If that AIN'T TRYING to SOLICIT somebody, I don't know what is. It happened three more times with other people. I saw that first fool again 6 days later, the following Thursday. He did it again. This was all during the day and I was covered from head to toe with only my face, neck, hands and the instep of my feet showing!

At first, I let this bother me. I was like, "Do these men think I am a prostitute [and because I'm black]?"

I made a decision that I was *NOT *going to let these people steal my joy and my peace. During that ten days, one of those days was the BEST day I had during my entire trip, during an excursion to an island.

People will try to steal your peace and joy because so often they are unhappy and miserable. But you can't let them do it. I'm just now learning this myself.    


*Keep us updated on how your new technique and tweak in process works for you!!!! The one for your hair and the one for maintaining inner peace and joy!


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 28, 2022)

faithVA said:


> Wow! That is a lot. I'm not going to try to comment on all of that because its so much
> 
> Congratulations on becoming a citizen. Cogratulations on your new job. Congratulations on your new apartment. Congratulations on moving to the next phase of life where you have prioritized self-care. Sounds like a wonderful way to end the year.



@faithVA thank you for commenting on it all! I appreciate you and your support and encouragement.


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 28, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> AHA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Alright ya'll. I think I figured out my issue with my hair breakage and loss of length and thickness.
> 
> ...


You truly are a marvel my love. That ending hit me like a hot comb to the ear. I pray nothing but rest and joy for you.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 28, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> You truly are a marvel my love. That ending hit me like a hot comb to the ear. I pray nothing but rest and joy for you.


Thank you so much for your kind words @Plushottie !


----------



## Napp (Sep 4, 2022)

No longer baggying my ends. My hair still smelled funny even with baggying only at night. Now just lightly moisturizing at night.


----------



## snoop (Sep 5, 2022)

I dusted my ends today.  I decided to try a different method of dusting my ends.  I washed my hair today and after rinsing it, I dusted my ends coil-by-coil.  I think that I took off a lot less doing it this way, but I don't think that I needed to take a lot off, anyway.  If my ends stay smooth until my next trim at the end of the year, then I might start trimming my hair this way.


----------



## Meritamen (Sep 6, 2022)

Figured I would share some hair photos since I am happy with my hair at the moment. I got a trim back in July that was absolutely worth it. My ends still look to be in good shape and curl up nicely. This wasn't the best braidout in the world, I had detangled and put my hair into 8 braids the day before. I'm just happy with how full it is starting to look.


----------



## Meritamen (Sep 9, 2022)

So happy to be back in pink knotless braids for the next few months!  Might try blonde or lilac next time. Braids have been my main protective style this year.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 9, 2022)

Meritamen said:


> So happy to be back in pink knotless braids for the next few months!  Might try blonde or lilac next time. Braids have been my main protective style this year.


They’re beautiful!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 10, 2022)

Meritamen said:


> So happy to be back in pink knotless braids for the next few months!  Might try blonde or lilac next time. Braids have been my main protective style this year.


Although you have lots of braids, the size and/or thickness is about that of a pencil. Which is a great size. Your natural hair is beautiful. It looks jet black and cottony and soft. Your hair ends are luscious.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 10, 2022)

The shine on my braids is from my Shea butter mix. I never put gel on the length of my hair; only on the roots. Thus, this shine is not from a 'shine' product but from the Shea butter mix. My ends are nice and coated with the Shea butter. 

I cleaned up my parts. It is getting colder and I want to go back to using heat with my deep conditioner. During the day, I pull my braids into one ponytail and tuck the ends away from the air. 

We are in the homestretch of 2022. How are you coming along with your luscious ends?


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 10, 2022)

Let's slide in hard into that Luscious Healthy Ends routine, from now until  December 31st 2022!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Sep 12, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 482831
> The shine on my braids is from my Shea butter mix. I never put gel on the length of my hair; only on the roots. Thus, this shine is not from a 'shine' product but from the Shea butter mix. My ends are nice and coated with the Shea butter.
> 
> I cleaned up my parts. It is getting colder and I want to go back to using heat with my deep conditioner. During the day, I pull my braids into one ponytail and tuck the ends away from the air.
> ...


Your hair is soo pretty!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 12, 2022)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Your hair is soo pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 14, 2022)

Let’s go! Where’s everyone at? It’s back to school time so the people may be focusing on school.

We got time!


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 14, 2022)

I did my weekly olaplex 3 treatment.

my hair definitely isn’t as easy to detangle as it was right after my trim in June, but it’s only been ~3 months and I don’t want to trim again so soon.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 14, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Let’s go!





GettingKinky said:


> I did my weekly olaplex 3 treatment.
> 
> my hair definitely isn’t as easy to detangle as it was right after my trim in June, but it’s only been ~3 months and I don’t want to trim again so soon.


I bet it's pretty, too.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2022)

I have been missing in action per usual but still here. I have been in some type of twist since June and enjoying the break. I decided to color my hair this weekend so began the journey yesterday. I shampooed and conditioned yesterday and put my hair in bantu knots to dry. This morning I took my bantu knots out and clipped a lot of splits. Most of them are in the bottom layer which is my finest layer. 

I'm happy with my progress. I'm retaining, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 19, 2022)

Mid-hair week: I put acv water on my scalp, put coconut oil on my ends, sprayed leave-in on my hair and put on shea butter mix. I forgot to do the coconut oil thing on some sections and I think thats why I got a couple of broken strands, but it was just a couple. My goal is to eliminate breakage. I think I'm getting it done


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 20, 2022)

I gave myself a trim last night after straightening my hair. First time ever! I was nervous but got it done! I used this video as a guide and cut off about 1.5 inches. I’ll trim every 4-6 months.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 1, 2022)

It's officially October! We are down to the last 3 months of 2022. 

Some of us have flourishing, beautiful, full ends!

For others, we're trying to hold on to what we've got!

That's okay.


Let's go, October!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 1, 2022)

I un-did my braids and put some olive oil on each section. I removed the shed hair with my fingers. I came across a photo of my hair in an elongated style. I am relieved to see that my current length is about the same.

My hormones must be undergoing some changes.  I said that because the texture of my hair is changing again. It's becoming coarser and that means I want to continue to be attentive to the needs of my hair. I have horrible melasma on my face and am noticing that is receding without me doing in special intervention or treatments. I mention the melasma because it too is impacted by hormones. 

I'm taking it one day at a time. I'll see where it takes me December 2022.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 2, 2022)

I took the plunge and did a keratin treatment 2 days ago to help combat frizz and help with length retention. So far I love it! Being a straight hair natural works for me right now.  Anyway here is my starting point after my self trim 2 weeks ago.


Here is the keratin system I used and how I did it:


----------



## Napp (Oct 15, 2022)

Proof that daily moisturizing ,low heat and protective styles works! No trim was needed and my ends feel great. I will probably not trim again until my next length check.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 15, 2022)

Napp said:


> View attachment 483789
> 
> Proof that daily moisturizing ,low heat and protective styles works! No trim was needed and my ends feel great. I will probably not trim again until my next length check.


I think your hair in Oct 2022 may be even longer than pictured. I say that because your head is leaning slightly forward in the Oct 2022 picture. If your head were not leaning forward, I’d say it probably would hang longer down your back by at least 1/2 inch, up to 1 inch more. Great progress!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2022)

Napp said:


> View attachment 483789
> 
> Proof that daily moisturizing ,low heat and protective styles works! No trim was needed and my ends feel great. I will probably not trim again until my next length check.


That is fabulous. It is amazing how even your hair grows out.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2022)

I had my maintenance cut yesterday so my ends are nice and fresh through the end of the year. I won't go back for another appointment until February. I will blowdry and maybe flat iron in December. I will on clip splits I run across then and not do my end of year trip which I usually do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2022)

@Napp
Great Progress


----------



## Fine 4s (Oct 16, 2022)

Still trying to figure out how to post these pics....duplicate below.


----------



## Fine 4s (Oct 16, 2022)

Not sure if my stylist cut enough off but what do you think? The first pic is my hair chopped off A LOT in October 2022 and the second is before the trim and the last is after. I used the RevAir to straightened. Should I ask him to cut more? Instead of waiting 4 months, I think I'm going in January.
Back in 2007-2010 I only went for professional trims once per year so why I'm going more now I can't figure out but I am now in my 40s so body changes I guess. My edges are also thinner than they were back then. My avatar was 2013 after a big trim that made me sad but I'd take that over this struggle any day. The front panel sides are what I need to catch up they are totally thinner, see through and shorter.

Do you see three different pics?






View attachment 483817


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 17, 2022)

I didn't wash my hair this weekend, but inspired by @Napp, @sunnieb, @LushLox and @Chicoro, tonight I moisturised my ends in sections using APB Creamy Hair Pudding leave-in, and 'sealed' with a little gel.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 17, 2022)

Fine 4s said:


> Not sure if my stylist cut enough off but what do you think? The first pic is my hair chopped off A LOT in October 2022 and the second is before the trim and the last is after. I used the RevAir to straightened. Should I ask him to cut more? Instead of waiting 4 months, I think I'm going in January.
> Back in 2007-2010 I only went for professional trims once per year so why I'm going more now I can't figure out but I am now in my 40s so body changes I guess. My edges are also thinner than they were back then. My avatar was 2013 after a big trim that made me sad but I'd take that over this struggle any day. The front panel sides are what I need to catch up they are totally thinner, see through and shorter.
> 
> Do you see three different pics?
> ...


Hair Gorgeous -ness in every single photo!!!!’


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 18, 2022)

Welp,
I am going back to the drawing board. I going on a 10 month hair journey. My hair continues to break. My ball of shed hair looks like it weighs more than a gerbil. So, I am going to do intense focus and care on my hair. My hair is changing. It is becoming super straight and fine, like when I was around 5 years old. My hair texture does swing back and forth and so does my skin color. It's usually about a 7 year timeline. So my hair is moving from coarse back to a straighter hair texture. So, back to the drawing board. For my ends, I'm going back to Vaseline like I said. 

Hair Journey Round: 489!
<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/xwEaSsLefoVCVnpeBj" width="480" height="480" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Oct 18, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Welp,
> I am going back to the drawing board. I going on a 10 month hair journey. My hair continues to break. My ball of shed hair looks like it weighs more than a gerbil. So, I am going to do intense focus and care on my hair. My hair is changing. It is becoming super straight and fine, like when I was around 5 years old. My hair texture does swing back and forth and so does my skin color. It's usually about a 7 year timeline. So my hair is moving from coarse back to a straighter hair texture. So, back to the drawing board. For my ends, I'm going back to Vaseline like I said.
> 
> Hair Journey Round: 489!
> <iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/xwEaSsLefoVCVnpeBj" width="480" height="480" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="">via GIPHY</a></p>



Hi @Chicoro! Vaseline over shea? (for the ends)


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 19, 2022)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Hi @Chicoro! Vaseline over shea? (for the ends)


Moisturizer + Shea + Vaseline (for the FINAL seal!!!)


----------



## Fine 4s (Oct 19, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Hair Gorgeous -ness in every single photo!!!!’



So need to cut more?


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 20, 2022)

Fine 4s said:


> So need to cut more?


Absolutely not! That beautiful hair of yours is super gorgeous! There is no need to cut. I was trying to be clever and so I accentuated the word gorgeousness. I was in no way staying something negative about your lovely hair. I was trying to communicate that your hair is super, super gorgeous. I am sorry if that did not come across correctly.

I think the ends of your hair look perfect. Your hair is thick and full!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 20, 2022)

@caribeandiva ,
I was looking at your last, posted hair pictures. Your hair grows very long from the nape. It looks like the middle part of your hair, in the back, might be vulnerable to breakage. Would you consider sectioning your hair in the back, at night? Perhaps, instead of parting your hair down the middle , maybye do a center braid or section. That way, that vulnerable hair is cradled and not stressed. I've seen your hair drop down your back, to your bra-strap. The trick for you is retaining that super long length, indefinitely. Does it make sense? For example, in the back, instead of parting hair down the center and having two braids, you would section the back in three parts. Where you would usually have the part, make that section a braid. Let me know if this is not clear. I can draw a picture or maybe find a video.

I think if you can find a way to protect that section, you will not only hit below bra-strap (again), but  that section will thicken and continue to lengthen. That's the pattern I notice with your hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 20, 2022)

Already, I am starting to see less breakage. My ends stick together, even with Shea butter.  If I re-do my hair every day, I have no problem with velcro type ends, meaning the hair does not stick. But, I only do my hair daily when I am on vacation so somethng needs to change. Even if I unbraid every two days, the hair still sticks, and breaks when I am braiding and unbraiding.

The process of having healthy, afro-textured hair is truly iterative. It is iterative in the sense that we have to constantly adjust and refine our processes, sometimes needing to go back to the very beginning.

I am not leaving my beloved Shea butter mix behind, though. But, I know that Shea butter and petroleum don't mix. On my hair, in the past, mixing the two left a dull cast and coating on my hair. So, time to get back to the hocus pocus of formulation and tweaking things.

The great part about all this is that I'm not regressing. For me, my knowledge and understanding continue to deepen. The learning process is in no way linear. It is quite serpentine or trignometric, going up in down like a wave!

I haven't seen my ends since I washed my hair. Planning to wash and vaseline this weekend.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 20, 2022)

Fine 4s said:


> So *no* need to cut more?


I agree with @Chicoro. Your hair is beautiful and looks luscious. It just looks like the sides will fill out or catch up at a different rate. I originally liked your post because I thought I read the bolded, but clearly that was my own opinion/ bias fooling me lol.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 20, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva ,
> I was looking at your last, posted hair pictures. Your hair grows very long from the nape. It looks like the middle part of your hair, in the back, might be vulnerable to breakage. Would you consider sectioning your hair in the back, at night? Perhaps, instead of parting your hair down the middle , maybye do a center braid or section. That way, that vulnerable hair is cradled and not stressed. I've seen your hair drop down your back, to your bra-strap. The trick for you is retaining that super long length, indefinitely. Does it make sense? For example, in the back, instead of parting hair down the center and having two braids, you would section the back in three parts. Where you would usually have the part, make that section a braid. Let me know if this is not clear. I can draw a picture or maybe find a video.
> 
> I think if you can find a way to protect that section, you will not only hit below bra-strap (again), but  that section will thicken and continue to lengthen. That's the pattern I notice with your hair.


Oh my gosh! Thank you!! That’s always been my weak area. If you can find a video I’d love it to help me visualize it better. You are a lifesaver. For that I’ll be forever grateful.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 20, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Oh my gosh! Thank you!! That’s always been my weak area. If you can find a video I’d love it to help me visualize it better. You are a lifesaver. For that I’ll be forever grateful.


​*Reduce nape breakage (relaxed hair) by Madame Gemini *(You make a mini nape ponytails, see end of video. I suggest you make three separate mini braids and do NOT use a ponytail holder. Just do 3 braids: Left side, right side, in the middle) - With suggested variation about the three braids, *this is my favorite.)*​

HOW TO REGROW YOUR NAPE HAIR/EDGES| *HIGHLY REQUESTED* by Essence Tiera ( You make a horizontal braid at nape)​

How To Grow Your Nape Area Long and Healthy by Black Hair Information​
NATURAL HAIR | GROW YOUR NAPE HAIR AND EDGES | TEEWA TEE by Tewa Tee​


			https://www.youtube.com/c/TeewaTee/videos
		


Regrow Nape Breakage Routine UPDATE | Natural Hair | Melissa Denise​


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 20, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> ​*Reduce nape breakage (relaxed hair) by Madame Gemini *(You make a mini nape ponytails, see end of video. I suggest you make three separate mini braids and do NOT use a ponytail holder. Just do 3 braids: Left side, right side, in the middle) - With suggested variation about the three braids, *this is my favorite.)*​
> 
> HOW TO REGROW YOUR NAPE HAIR/EDGES| *HIGHLY REQUESTED* by Essence Tiera ( You make a horizontal braid at nape)​
> 
> ...


Perfect! Thank you!!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 20, 2022)

@caribeandiva,

For the first time EVER, *I too *am going to implement the nape process. I'm doing three braids in the nape area. My hair breaks all the time back there in the nape area and I've never cared before because I had 'hair to spare'. But now, the breakage has become cumulative all over my head. So it's time to make another change and add this to my regimen. 

I will start Saturday, along with re-implementing the baggie and Vaseline and wet bunning. My Ends Routine will consist of slathering my ends with Vaseline, rolling the ends up, putting a coated rubber band loosely on the balled up ends and baggie-ing the entire pony. I wear a plastic cap at night, too.

I will know around April if things are turning around. I need about 4 months to see if something is working. 

Queen Shea will be present. She goes on after a water based product, but before the vaseline. I might have a coated dull mess on my head, but we gone see.


*I will be putting a dab of melted Shea into my deep conditioner EVERY time I wash and condition: 1x per week.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 20, 2022)

@Chicoro what do you think of these ponytail holders? I switched to these to reduce breakage vs the black elastic ones.









						scunci 3 Classic Color Spiral Twisters - 6pk
					

Read reviews and buy scunci 3 Classic Color Spiral Twisters - 6pk at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 20, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro what do you think of these ponytail holders? I switched to these to reduce breakage vs the black elastic ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@caribeandiva People I know, love these. I don't really use hairbands in my hair but I sometimes use these to loosely hold my hair in the shower. I do mainly use these over my silk scarf to band my hair at night when I sleep. I do it this way to avoid long lasting dents in my wash n goes. So I can't attest to their real purpose, but they work for me and the way I use them. Please excuse my unhelpfulness lol, just wanted to share


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 20, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> @caribeandiva People I know, love these. I don't really use hairbands in my hair but I sometimes use these to loosely hold my hair in the shower. I do mainly use these over my silk scarf to band my hair at night when I sleep. I do it this way to avoid long lasting dents in my wash n goes. So I can't attest to their real purpose, but they work for me and the way I use them. Please excuse my unhelpfulness lol, just wanted to share


Very helpful anyway!  thank you for sharing! I do notice very little to no hair in them when I take my hair down.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 20, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro what do you think of these ponytail holders? I switched to these to reduce breakage vs the black elastic ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I'm not a fan. I'm a ghetto-ride or die- Knee hi chick. Meaning, I use nylon knee hi-s to wrap my pony around the base. But, get a pack and give them a try and see how the work out for you!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 20, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> @caribeandiva People I know, love these. I don't really use hairbands in my hair but I sometimes use these to loosely hold my hair in the shower. I do mainly use these over my silk scarf to band my hair at night when I sleep. I do it this way to avoid long lasting dents in my wash n goes. So I can't attest to their real purpose, but they work for me and the way I use them. Please excuse my unhelpfulness lol, just wanted to share





caribeandiva said:


> Very helpful anyway!  thank you for sharing! I do notice very little to no hair in them when I take my hair down.



We got two testimonials, so I say ride with it! Always try to do what works for you! Let me know how it goes @caribeandiva >

And the lovely Ms @GGsKin , aint NOTHIN' unhelpful about your post.  You just never know how the glint and sparkle of the gem of knowledge you share may help someone. It IS valuable and helpful. Thank you for putting it out there for us!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 20, 2022)

Okay, I am feeling adventurous and inspired. So, I unbraided my hair and made three braids at my nape. I SHOULD have taken a picture with my braids hanging before I did the bun, but I wasn't sure it was going to work and didn't take a before shot. In the photo with my glasses on, look where my glasses fit over my ear. The end of that ear piece thing of my glasses behind my ear is where I parted my hair horizontally across to make my three braids at the nape.


Firstly, you can't even see the three braids. 
Secondly, I can do a low, tighter bun. I don't feel any hair pulling out/breaking at my nape.
Thirdly, I can see the hair at my nape is a different, more coarse texture than the rest of my hair. That means, on my head, it is more fragile. IF, this section grows past a length I can never get past, then I will know for sure I needed this nape trick/tip!

My ponytail is saturated with my spray bottle concoction. Hey, toasting to my girl @sunnieb , my fellow spray bottle user! Then, I globbed and slathered on a whole lot of vaseline. I got an off brand and not the real Vaseline. 

If you are going to use Vaseline, the key is to get real Vaseline AND slather on a thick, greasy coat of it on your ends. I put it on my knee hi to form my ponytail, then I slather Vaseline on my entire ponytail, from the knee hi down to the ends. 

I have found if you only tap on a little bit, the hair is left dry, hard and greasy. But, if you gloop it and coat up that hair, then it makes it soft. This doesn't work for everybody. Ideally, you want a style you are not going to be combing and manipulating and you want to keep the hair protected and covered. 

Okay, I'm running out of gas and energy. That spurt of excitement has left me and the building. Time for me to log off on this side of the pond. After a few more posts...


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 20, 2022)

I have penciled in my updated hair regimen, stuck the paper in some plastic and will tape it to a hidden part of a door in my bathroom. _*It is ON NOW! *_


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## snoop (Oct 20, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro what do you think of these ponytail holders? I switched to these to reduce breakage vs the black elastic ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use these, but the invisiboble brand.  I like these better than the wireless elastic bands because my hair doesn't get trapped onto them as easily.  I use them for the kiddos as well and find the same...with the exception of baby girl's hair that is whispy.  If I leave her's in for a week, I have to be extra gentle with how I remove them, but still WAY better than regular cloth elastics.  Also, when they stretch out (which I prefer for my hair...less tension), you can pour hot water on them and they shrink back to original form or close to.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 20, 2022)

@Chicoro I'm mad. I went to CVS today to get real Vaseline and they didn't have any!  Oh they had plenty of the store brand stuff, but not one container of genuine Vaseline!  I'll find some this weekend.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 20, 2022)

@Chicoro i moisturized my nape like you explained and showed me in the posts earlier today. I sectioned the back of my hair horizontally instead of down the middle like I usually do. Lightbulb moment! No wonder I couldn’t catch which section of my hair was thinner and shorter. It’s right in the middle of my head! Moisturizing by separating the back horizontally did the trick! I circled the shorter sections in the pic below.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 21, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva,
> 
> For the first time EVER, *I too *am going to implement the nape process. I'm doing three braids in the nape area. My hair breaks all the time back there in the nape area and I've never cared before because I had 'hair to spare'. But now, the breakage has become cumulative all over my head. So it's time to make another change and add this to my regimen.
> 
> ...


We’ll be nape sisters!  Your tweaked regimen sounds awesome! I too started adding a little whipped shea butter to my DC per my sister’s suggestion. Great results!


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 21, 2022)

snoop said:


> I use these, but the invisiboble brand.  I like these better than the wireless elastic bands because my hair doesn't get trapped onto them as easily.  I use them for the kiddos as well and find the same...with the exception of baby girl's hair that is whispy.  If I leave her's in for a week, I have to be extra gentle with how I remove them, but still WAY better than regular cloth elastics.  Also, when they stretch out (which I prefer for my hair...less tension), you can pour hot water on them and they shrink back to original form or close to.


Oohhh..good to know they’ve been working for you too! Thanks for that tip about the hot water.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 21, 2022)

Last month, I dreamed that I had hair down to/ past my buttocks. I woke up feeling such joy. I felt disappointed when I realized it was just a dream and not my real situation.

Then, I started to become more aware of my hair breakage issues, which I’ve shared with you. Because of this breakage I’ve rethought about and revamped my processes. Those of which I’ve communicated to you recently, as well.

But then, as I was typing this post, I was like wait one minute!

I have never tried to intentionally grow my hair, specifically so that it was past butt/buttocks/behind.

I’ve designated and intentionally tried to get to healthy bra-strap. Done. Same for waist length. Done. I’ve gotten to tailbone length as well.

But, I have never considered intentionally growing to buttock length. My definition of this is when the hair grows to the middle of, or cuts across the middle of the buttocks.

The gauntlet has been thrown. I think I’ll take up another challenge yet again,  this challenge: to the booty!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 21, 2022)

Okay lovely ladies, What about your luscious ends journeys? We are riding out toward the end of month 10 out of 12!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 21, 2022)

sunnieb said:


> @Chicoro I'm mad. I went to CVS today to get real Vaseline and they didn't have any!  Oh they had plenty of the store brand stuff, but not one container of genuine Vaseline!  I'll find some this weekend.


I don’t know who I’m fooling regarding Vaseline over here in France. I haven’t seen a huge tub of the Vaseline name brand either. Perhaps I just don’t know where to look over here. Thus, I too may have to face a lack of product. Hence, I might have to buy and use an off brand of petroleum jelly, too. The search has begun!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 21, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro i moisturized my nape like you explained and showed me in the posts earlier today. I sectioned the back of my hair horizontally instead of down the middle like I usually do. Lightbulb moment! No wonder I couldn’t catch which section of my hair was thinner and shorter. It’s right in the middle of my head! Moisturizing by separating the back horizontally did the trick! I circled the shorter sections in the pic below.
> View attachment 483903


Fabulous! I am so glad you’ve analyzed the situation and you have a plan. Go Lil’ Bamboo!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 21, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> We’ll be nape sisters!  Your tweaked regimen sounds awesome! I too started adding a little whipped shea butter to my DC per my sister’s suggestion. Great results!


Yes, I can see from the length you’ve attained, again, that you have been dipping in the Shea, somewhere in your hair regimen. Yes, Shea is great, great great for hair when placed in a deep conditioner!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 21, 2022)

I never officially joined this challenge, but I'm posting anyway!

I didn't plan to wear my hair down today but decided to. I cowashed last night, airdried, and slathered my ends with moisturizer and Vaseline (store brand).  Rolled it up in a haphazard twist and went to bed. 

Wanted to show how my hair looks this morning. My ends look nourished not crispy. My hair moves freely and isn't weighed down.or stiff. 

 I've only been doing Vaseline on my ends for less than a week.  I can't wait to see what they look like after a month!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 21, 2022)

sunnieb said:


> I never officially joined this challenge, but I'm posting anyway!
> 
> I didn't plan to wear my hair down today but decided to. I cowashed last night, airdried, and slathered my ends with moisturizer and Vaseline (store brand).  Rolled it up in a haphazard twist and went to bed.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the challenge! Thank you for joining and posting your photo. Your hair looks thick, full and luscious!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 21, 2022)

I feel like I'm on/in Little House on the Prairie. In that show they would take the wagon and go into town monthly or on special occasions. 

I live in a town where there is not ONE SINGLE afro-textured hair product. There is NOT ONE single beauty supply. So, I have to get on the train and head into Lyon, France, which is a 25 minute ride, one way. So, I've not been to town for about 2 months. I'm excited to go buy my stuff for my hair tomorrow, on Saturday!


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 21, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Okay lovely ladies, What about your luscious ends journeys? We are riding out toward the end of month 10 out of 12!


I’m aiming for APL by end of December 2022!


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 21, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, I can see from the length you’ve attained, again, that you have been dipping in the Shea, somewhere in your hair regimen. Yes, Shea is great, great great for hair when placed in a deep conditioner!


Queen shea never left my regimen! I still moisturize and seal with her and Scurl every other day.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 21, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I feel like I'm on/in Little House on the Prairie. In that show they would take the wagon and go into town monthly or on special occasions.
> 
> I live in a town where there is not ONE SINGLE afro-textured hair product. There is NOT ONE single beauty supply. So, I have to get on the train and head into Lyon, France, which is a 25 minute ride, one way. So, I've not been to town for about 2 months. I'm excited to go buy my stuff for my hair tomorrow, on Saturday!


Slightly off topic but one of my favorite things to do is go on hay rides! The wagon drags you all over the fields and prairies! So fun!


----------



## Lylddlebit (Oct 21, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Okay lovely ladies, What about your luscious ends journeys? We are riding out toward the end of month 10 out of 12!



I have been keeping my hair moisturized and tucked away since September. I plan on a good check in and hair cut in December. I plan on cute Thanksgiving and Christmas hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 21, 2022)

Lylddlebit said:


> I have been keeping my hair moisturized and tucked away since September. I plan on a good check in and hair cut in December. I plan on cute Thanksgiving and Christmas hair.


A nice Thanksgiving treat and Christmas gift to give to yourself: gorgeous, moisturized hair!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 21, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Slightly off topic but one of my favorite things to do is go on hay rides! The wagon drags you all over the fields and prairies! So fun!
> View attachment 483915


Seeing joy on a beautiful black woman's face is NEVER off topic!


----------



## Napp (Oct 21, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> *I have found if you only tap on a little bit, the hair is left dry, hard and greasy. But, if you gloop it and coat up that hair, then it makes it soft. This doesn't work for everybody. Ideally, you want a style you are not going to be combing and manipulating and you want to keep the hair protected and covered.*
> 
> Okay, I'm running out of gas and energy. That spurt of excitement has left me and the building. Time for me to log off on this side of the pond. After a few more posts...



YES at the bolded. I’ve been doing the max moisture method and I recently switched from light butters to blue magic and that made a world of differences in how my hair feels. It’s like the deep conditioner and the grease balance each other out and I’m left with soft moisturized non greasy hair. I’m lovin it!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 22, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I feel like I'm on/in Little House on the Prairie. In that show they would take the wagon and go into town monthly or on special occasions.
> 
> I live in a town where there is not ONE SINGLE afro-textured hair product. There is NOT ONE single beauty supply. So, I have to get on the train and head into Lyon, France, which is a 25 minute ride, one way. So, I've not been to town for about 2 months. I'm excited to go buy my stuff for my hair tomorrow, on Saturday!



Well, the horses are back in the barn and my town visit is over. I was worn out walking from my house to the train station. The journey hadn't even started
yet. Dang that's sad. Here's my stash I bought today:

The Worlds's of Curls Activator is REALLY OLD, figuratively  and literally. I bet this jar has been in the shop since 2012. I'm glad to have it. They only had tiny jars of Vaseline. I bought one to see if the name brand one and the off brand work the same. In the past, I found that they did not. But I'm going to have to make that purple topped jar work whether it wants to or not because I am not buying several little, super expensive jars of Vaseline. The big purple topped one was 5.99 the small Vaseline was 2.99.

*Products: *


The Worlds's of Curls Activator was 5.99
The Scurl was 11.99
Castor oil was about 6.99 per bottle
Aloe Vera Whole Leaf Gel was 15.00
The Gel was 8.99
Shea Butter (from Ghana- Xtase Brand) was 6.99
Bag of small rubber bands (I roll the ends of my hair up and loosely place these to hold in place) 2.99


:


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 22, 2022)

Ladies,

Things are not always as they seem. This is how my hair may look in photos:
(The baggie is ugly, but I don't care about that.) But the hair itself is shiny and tamed.








But this it what happened to get it there:



Here's to using knowledge  and experience to help one pivot off a hair journey path that just isn't working! Cheers to Ol' School!



Come on luscious ends, I'm calling you in, to be present and make an appearance, December 31st, 2022!


----------



## snoop (Oct 22, 2022)

Mme. Chicoro, for how long do you baggy?  Do the baggied ends start to smell if you keep them wrapped for too long?


----------



## Lylddlebit (Oct 22, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Well, the horses are back in the barn and my town visit is over. I was worn out walking from my house to the train station. The journey hadn't even started
> yet. Dang that's sad. Here's my stash I bought today:
> 
> The Worlds's of Curls Activator is REALLY OLD, figuratively  and literally. I bet this jar has been in the shop since 2012. I'm glad to have it. They only had tiny jars of Vaseline. I bought one to see if the name brand one and the off brand work the same. In the past, I found that they did not. But I'm going to have to make that purple topped jar work whether it wants to or not because I am not buying several little, super expensive jars of Vaseline. The big purple topped one was 5.99 the small Vaseline was 2.99.
> ...


I have a jar of world of curls underneath my cabinet about the same age lol.  I am going to use every drop before it is all said and done too!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 24, 2022)

Here's another look at my ends after gooping them with Vaseline the night before. I cowashed, airdried, and treated my ends to extra helpings of ORS Carrot Oil and sealed with Vaseline. 

I think @Chicoro  is correct that you have to _really_ goop the Vaseline on there. Don't hold back. Using a lot seems to be the key.

I slept in two bantu knots and this is how my hair looks when I took them out and fluffed a bit for the pic. I moisturized/sealed and tucked my ends away for the day.


----------



## snoop (Oct 24, 2022)

Everyone is talking about Vaseline, so the DIYer in me started looking for un-petroleum jelly recipes.  Will follow up with pictures later today, once my maiden voyage batch cools down.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 24, 2022)

snoop said:


> Everyone is talking about Vaseline, so the DIYer in me started looking for un-petroleum jelly recipes.  Will follow up with pictures later today, once my maiden voyage batch cools down.


Oooh! Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 24, 2022)

sunnieb said:


> Here's another look at my ends after gooping them with Vaseline the night before. I cowashed, airdried, and treated my ends to extra helpings of ORS Carrot Oil and sealed with Vaseline.
> 
> I think @Chicoro  is correct that you have to _really_ goop the Vaseline on there. Don't hold back. Using a lot seems to be the key.
> 
> ...


The originators or this, the two ladies said you got to gloop it on.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm on my path and focused.


----------



## snoop (Oct 24, 2022)

Show and tell time!

So a friend mentioned this to me WAY back when I started my hair care journey.  At the time, I wasn't as deep into DIY as I am now.  I don't often buy ready made products for my hair.  Another friend recently voluntold me to make some cuticle balm (which I've also never made before), so I thought that this would be a great way to figure out a decent salve recipe that I could easily turn into a balm.



I used some ayurvedic infused oil that I have sitting in a cupboard, along with castor oil, and beeswax.




After melting everything down, I poured it into a glass jar and let it cool.




It feels just a lighter than Vaseline.  I think that Vaseline would be too heavy for my hair, so this should work well for me.




It looks like it is very soild, but it melts on contact.  I don't find it overly greasy either.  I'm not really good at identifying "dry" oils.  The herbal infusion used sweet almond oil.





I just finished washing my hair.  I moisturized, added some tallow to seal, then added this to the last 4 inches of my hair and wrapped my hair into a bun on top of my head.  I'll have to see what my hair feels like tomorrow.   

Next time I make this, I might add a bit of glycerine.  I also will have to figure out how to add fragrance to it.  I don't really like the herbally smell.  Fragrance/EOs should only be added at a certain temperature ( less than 40C) but I think by that point the salve is starting to solidify.  Not really a problem, but it means that I'll have to whip it which most likely will change the consistency (not necessarily a bad thing.)


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 24, 2022)

snoop said:


> Show and tell time!
> 
> So a friend mentioned this to me WAY back when I started my hair care journey.  At the time, I wasn't as deep into DIY as I am now.  I don't often buy ready made products for my hair.  Another friend recently voluntold me to make some cuticle balm (which I've also never made before), so I thought that this would be a great way to figure out a decent salve recipe that I could easily turn into a balm.
> 
> ...


That looks really nice! All natural, too and homemade. Keep us posted please, about how it worked on your hair,


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 26, 2022)

snoop said:


> Mme. Chicoro, for how long do you baggy?  Do the baggied ends start to smell if you keep them wrapped for too long?


Gosh, I didn't see this until just now! 

The baggied ends ONLY smell when I use something OTHER than Vaseline. I used to buy and use un-petroleum jelly. I stopped because it made my hair smell. This is why I encourage people to only use Vaseline or if necessary, a knock off product close to Vaseline. I have found that even natural products similar in consistency to Vaseline do NOT work and begin to smell.

I baggy my ends for about 1 week. Then I prepoo with medicinal and cleansing essential oils like Eucalyptus, peppermint or tea trea oil mixed in. That cleanse the scalp and the hair. When I use Vaseline, my hair remains fresher smelling.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 26, 2022)

Get ready...



Set...




My new greasy, 'old school' routine has made its entrance and is back in the house!


I think I'm going to reach some newer, longer lengths at the end of ten (10) months. I think November and December 2022 just might be delivering some better looking, luscious ends for me!​


----------



## Napp (Oct 26, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Gosh, I didn't see this until just now!
> 
> The baggied ends ONLY smell when I use something OTHER than Vaseline. I used to buy and use un-petroleum jelly. I stopped because it made my hair smell. This is why I encourage people to only use Vaseline or if necessary, a knock off product close to Vaseline. I have found that even natural products similar in consistency to Vaseline do NOT work and begin to smell.
> 
> I baggy my ends for about 1 week. Then I prepoo with medicinal and cleansing essential oils like Eucalyptus, peppermint or tea trea oil mixed in. That cleanse the scalp and the hair. When I use Vaseline, my hair remains fresher smelling.


I might try baggying with Vaseline once I finish up my blue magic. My hair started stankin with the baggy all week too lol


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2022)

Napp said:


> I might try baggying with Vaseline once I finish up my blue magic. My hair started stankin with the baggy all week too lol


Let me add, at night I remove the nylon used to form my pony. I loosen the tension. I remove the baggy and put it back on the pony and only add the nylon knee hi to loosely hold the baggy in place for the night. Thus, I do take off the baggy briefly during the week when I do this readjustment.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 27, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Get ready...
> 
> View attachment 484057
> 
> ...


 I love your enthusiasm. You got me looking at baggying my ends too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2022)

Hello ladies. Tomorrow I get my 3rd blowout since my trim. She colored it 3 weeks ago with a Demi. I’m hoping for happy, healthy, silky hair with smooth, blunt ends.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 29, 2022)

Prettymetty said:


> Hello ladies. Tomorrow I get my 3rd blowout since my trim. She colored it 3 weeks ago with a Demi. I’m hoping for happy, healthy, silky hair with smooth, blunt ends.


Keep us posted about your results, please!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 29, 2022)

Alright, so I see that my *NEW BREAKPOINT,* or the place where my hair breaks now is around tailbone length.
Since 2018, my hair has been breaking and growing around tailbone length. From 2019 to end of 2022,
about four (4) years, I have been at the SAME length. My hair in BULK, has NEVER grown past this
length.​
So this tells me that whatever I'm doing when my hair is at this length is not working for my hair. For the sake
of this argument, let's assume I am not at my hair's terminal length and that the possibility exists that it can
continue to gain more length.

*Nape Area:*
I never focused on my nape and know that I have consistently broken this hair off in this area without
care. Now, I care because I realize it is messing with my length retention and progress.

*Ends of Hair:*
Shea Butter has done her job and gotten me back to this length in the 2011 and 2018 pictures. Wearing
the braids has left more of my ends exposed. I was okay when I was greasing the ends of my braids with
castor oil nightly and bagging the ends. But, I slacked off my Ends Routine. That slacking coupled with
leaving my braids loose and rubbing on my shoulders AND having to break apart velcro-like hair ends
have added to breakage and poor length retention and poor health of my ends. Thus, my ends are nowhere
near being long or luscious. It's the reality of the situation.

*Baggy Method + Vaseline:*
So the question begs, "How do I get past THIS tailbone breakpoint?" Well, my hair thrives with protective styling.
I had the most success with baggying and Vaseline. Hence, I've returned to just that: the Baggy Method with Vaseline.
I stopped because my hair actually knotted on itself because it was so slick. I had to cut three (3) inches off to remove
the large knot. That was MY fault for not maintaining my hair.

*Lack of Consistency:*
Another issue of mine is lack of consistency. If I don't keep processes up, that's like sleeping on your math book before
a test. It just doesn't work.

*Not Real Cute/Boring Style:*
The last issue for me is that sometimes I want to look cute and the baggie style is not always cute all the time. Thus, I drop off in consistency. But
that is just an excuse. Either you want something or you don't and you need to do what it takes to get there.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 29, 2022)

So... I realized after telling @caribeandiva about nape care, that I needed to employ the process for myself. I'm starting with three braids. Since this is new, it may or may not work for my own goals. I may need to adjust the amount in my braids because I literally have the ENTIRE back of my head braided up and not necessarily just my nape. BUT, my nape hair quantity felt too thin to braid so I added this amount.







I decided AGAINST taking EACH of the three (3) little braids, and rolling the ends of each one separately into a little fist and putting
a coated rubber band around to secure it. Instead, I decided to sweep all three (3) braids up into my bun. I braid the swept up hair into
one (1) braid, roll its end up, put a rubber band around it and place THAT one (1) braid in a baggie.



Three braids are inside the ponytail!



This is what I plan to do from now until August 2023. I'm going to give myself about ten (10) months. In April 2023, I can do a checkpoint to see how it's working. My checkpoint is simply examining the hair with a visual check to see its length, thickness and health.

Lastly, my afro-textured hair does not thrive on auto-pilot. I can't just set it and go. Not maintaining the hair properly IS a form of 'autopilot'. I'm going back to:
-Wash 1x per week (without fail)
-Prepoo with oil, glycerine, aloe vera, essential oils of sage, rosemary and basil
-Wash with a baby shampoo or a shampoo I have 'softened' by putting oil in it
-Add one solid tablespoon of Shea butter to conditioner (melt that solid spoonful before putting in conditioner)+ honey+olive oil
-Condition hair under a plastic cap or with heat under dryer
-Use my sulfur mix on hair at night (1 teaspoon flowers of sulfur mixed with 2 ounces of Castor oil and 2 ounces of Olive oil, scented with peppermint, rosemary and sage oil) [Njoy's original formula is 1 teaspoon to 8 ounces of oil]
-Coat ends with concoction in spray bottle: conditioner, Scurl, oil, aloe vera, glycerine, protein/keratin, water
-Coat pony lightly with Shea mix
-Coat pony heavily with Vaseline
-Dab on my oil/aloe vera/guar gum gel on my edges to lay down hair( recipe: 1/4 cup of oil, 1/8 cup of aloe vera gel, 1 teaspoon of guar gum/blend)
-*Baggie The three (3) little braids are not working. I took it way back and used my signature five (5) braid bun instead.*
-Every 6 to 8 weeks 2 Step Aphogee Treatment

Back to the drawing board!


@sunnieb
@GGsKin
@snoop
@caribeandiva
@faithVA


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 29, 2022)

@Chicoro I enjoy your analytical approach to your hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 29, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> @Chicoro I enjoy your analytical approach to your hair.


Thank you! I put it here as a record and to help someone else. What I do for my hair may not work exactly or perfectly for someone else. But, it could trigger something else and help another person find a solution for their situation.


----------



## Napp (Oct 29, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Alright, so I see that my *NEW BREAKPOINT,* or the place where my hair breaks now is around tailbone length.
> Since 2018, my hair has been breaking and growing around tailbone length. From 2019 to end of 2022,
> about four (4) years, I have been at the SAME length. My hair in BULK, has NEVER grown past this
> length.​
> ...


@Chicoro have you considered using a phony pony while you baggy? That helped bring my baggy from frumpy to fabulous!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 29, 2022)

Napp said:


> @Chicoro have you considered using a phony pony while you baggy? That helped bring my baggy from frumpy to fabulous!


Yes, but the heaviness gives me a headache. I can't wear them unfortunately. Thank you for the suggestion, though. I appreciate it!


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 29, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> @Chicoro I enjoy your analytical approach to your hair.


Me too! It’s benefited all of us on this site (and elsewhere) for years! Thank you @Chicoro


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2022)

@Chicoro 
Me Three!


----------



## Napp (Oct 30, 2022)

Me four @Chicoro I like detailed regimens. My hair doesn’t do auto pilot like some people can do. I need to work for my length


----------



## snoop (Oct 30, 2022)

@Chicoro Thank you for the breakdown of your hair plan.  I love the way that you think about everything thoroughly and it's inspiration to do the same.   My goal is to have my plan worked out by this time next week.

I'm going to wash my hair either today or tomorrow and will have some updates on the un-petroleum jelly.


----------



## snoop (Nov 1, 2022)

I washed my hair yesterday.  When I took down my hair it felt really nice, but it was hard to tell how well the petroleum worked.

After washing, my hair was really soft, but it could have been what I washed with.  I did LCOJ with rose water, lotion, tallow, then some of the of the jelly along the length and then after twisting I added a lot more jelly to the last 4 inches of my twist.

I'm going to try to be as dilligent as I can about keeping my ends up and tucked away.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 1, 2022)

My ends are looking and feeling better. The Vaseline has eliminated the Velcro ends of locking and sticking, for right now.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 1, 2022)

The Vaseline and Shea butter are not clashing, by leaving a dull coating, on my hair ends. So far so good.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 1, 2022)

snoop said:


> I washed my hair yesterday.  When I took down my hair it felt really nice, but it was hard to tell how well the petroleum worked.
> 
> After washing, my hair was really soft, but it could have been what I washed with.  I did LCOJ with rose water, lotion, tallow, then some of the of the jelly along the length and then after twisting I added a lot more jelly to the last 4 inches of my twist.
> 
> I'm going to try to be as dilligent as I can about keeping my ends up and tucked away.


I saw a post on Instagram today. Your hair has a deep, beautiful sheen. When you move your twists, you can see a gorgeous shine. It looks like it has darkened. The cuticles on your strands look like they’ve been well preserved. I can’t see your hair cuticles, but the natural shine on your hair is due to intact cuticles. Great results!


----------



## snoop (Nov 2, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I saw a post on Instagram today. Your hair has a deep, beautiful sheen. When you move your twists, you can see a gorgeous shine. It looks like it has darkened. The cuticles on your strands look like they’ve been well preserved. I can’t see your hair cuticles, but the natural shine on your hair is due to intact cuticles. Great results!



Thank you.  

I've found that in the last year or two, my hair has become more sheeny.  I'm not sure if it's the products (oils) that are creating the illusion or if the products have improved the health of my hair (ayurvedic herbs and oils), or if I'm getting better at smoothing down my strands (I haven't used a comb in over two years), or a combination of the three.

This is what my "just about to be washed hair looks like".

 

This was my hair after



I wanted to wear mini twists for the rest of the year so that I can wear one set of twists for at least 2 weeks, but they take so much time.  I might go back to them on the weekend, though.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 2, 2022)

snoop said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I've found that in the last year or two, my hair has become more sheeny.  I'm not sure if it's the products (oils) that are creating the illusion or if the products have improved the health of my hair (ayurvedic herbs and oils), or if I'm getting better at smoothing down my strands (I haven't used a comb in over two years), or a combination of the three.
> 
> ...







@snoop,

I'm glad you posted the pictures of your hair to provide a visual, point of reference for the discussion. I would need to know exactly which herbs and oils your were using, along with knowledge of your exact routine to comment on what exactly may have influenced the current health and beauty of your hair - with more certainty.

But based on what I see in the washed hair picture, that deep down sheen is consistent and present in the washed hair as well. The loose hair is of course not elongated as most afro-textured hair shrinks. The point to be made here is that the coils on your head shrink up tighter. This creates more coils and texture per inch. Your twists add in more hair per section and elongate the hair, decreasing the number of coils/kinks/turns/waves per inch of hair.

It's like holding a slinky in the palm of the hand, with your palm up. The Slinky is shorter and there are more metal coils in a shorter distance. But, turn that palm right side down, and let that slinky descend toward the ground or pull the Slinky up in the air from the palm, then you will have fewer coils in the same amount of the distance. Those metal coils will hang longer, but the girth or thickness of the coil will decrease. In other words, the Slinky will not be as 'fat' around, the longer it hangs. The metal coil will adjust for the length extension by tightening the circumference and/or diameter of the Slinky.

Using the slinky analogy, as your twists make your natural hair thicker because you are twisting two larger sections together, this weight makes the hair hang longer because it is heavier. Stretching the strand provides more surface space for the light to hit the coils on your hair as the twisted hair becomes 'straighter' than the naturally coiled, untwisted hair. The twisting process thereby amplifies the sheen more so on your twisted, dry hair.

In addition to this, the fact that you are not combing your hair is minimizing the mechanical damage that you wreak upon the hair. When we comb afro-textured hair, there is more a likelihood that we are flicking off, breaking off and removing cuticles. Thus, your hair probably has many of the hair strand cuticles still intact on the hair strand than it would if you were still combing. The intact cuticles create a smoother surface, or consistent surface than a hair strand with missing cuticles. Thus, a strand that has minimized damage, in the form of intact cuticles, has more of a possibility to have sheen and shine than hair strands that have lost cuticles. If I had to put the three in order based upon most impactful to least as it relates to the current deep, natural, healthful sheen on your hair strands,  I would venture to say that the lack of using a comb would be first, then the oils and herbs and third it would be your smoothing technique.

Lastly, I don't know which oils and herbs you are using. But, based upon the most popular hair oils around, I would assume that is another reason your hair is shiny. Oils not only penetrate, but more importantly to me in terms of shine, some of the more popular oils help the cuticle to lay flatter. As a result, this helps the hair strand to be smoother. This smoothness impacts the way it reflects light. Areas of the hair strand that are smoother, or have more space or distance on the strand that is straight,  in turn helps to impart more of a sheen or shine on the  hair strand.

Being transparent in that I do not know exactly which products or processes you use for sure exactly, I would be comfortable in saying that all three (3) components you mentioned above have contributed and culminated in the results you see before you, in the form of your healthy and shiny hair. Congratulations on your success!


----------



## snoop (Nov 3, 2022)

@Chicoro  Thank you for this analysis!  I hope that you don't mind if I share some more insights and a hypothesis or two.  My thoughts might be a bit all over the place, but hopefully I can make them make sense.




So my hair coils/shrinks a LOT.  I love it.  You're right about the twists elongating my hair and amplifying the sheen, but I also think that the WAY that I twist my hair also helps.  I use the Senegalese/rope twisting method for twisting my hair and tight/tighter tension?  I think that I'm probably getting more surface area twisting this way, but I'm not always consistent with the way that I twist a single twist.  This is the way that I've always twisted my hair.  

You can see the areas that have come loose mid-twist and are ropey and sheeny.  More on that, below.

2021




These are pictures below of various twist outs over the years.  I feel like as time goes on, it has gotten more sheeny.

2017 / 2019 / 2021

  

So here are my theories as to why:

At the beginning of 2021, I started introducing animal fats into my hair routine.   I won't say which one I started with (purchased -- not my cooking leftovers), but by the end of the year I was using tallow (purchased from a soap making supplier).  My hair loved/loves it.  I started using it on the children's hair as well and their hair was less velcro-y.    Now that I'm typing this out, if my hair is more velcro-y, it's going to appear my frizzy (like my hair in the middle picture or my roots in the last).  When it's frizzy, it doesn't refract light in the same way.

So this brings me on to the idea of making my strands more uniform.  I've over-hauled my routine over the last year with plans to make slight modifications so that it's closer to my old routine.  For the last year (maybe two), I've been full on no-poo.  Prior to 2020(?) I would shampoo every quarter and clay wash the rest of the time.  Now I either clay wash (kolin clay + goat's milk powder) with ayurvedic herbs added (more on that) or I use yucca root to make a slightly sudsy wash.   No rinse out conditioner.  My leave in has BTMS in it so I figure why wash out a conditioner to condition it again right after?  I do add cetrimonium chloride to my clay wash.  The ayurvedic herbs change from week to week with the exception of triphala which makes ashowing every week.  Honey is pretty much a constant as well.  Silk amino acids and keratin have become weekly constants, but I rotate which combination of hydrolyzed proteins (baobab, quinoa, jojoba, lupine and for a while oat and this past week rice) I also add to my weekly mix.   

The other thing is related to finger combing.  So that has been a thing for me for years as well.  Like shampooing, I'd comb detangle once every quarter and as of two years, I've given it up completely.   But what I discovered last year was that it is possible for me to finger detangle under the shower without products.  It's faster and my hair breaks less.  Admittedly it uses a LOT of water if I'm doing a through detangling, but all of that additional water has hydrated my hair quite a bit.  Also, I've switched to washing my hair loose because of it.  Detangling and washing on loose hair has me raking my hair in a downward motion which forms clumps and the clumps create more surface which I think with the oils enhance the sheen.



Lastly, I broke down some of my twists last night and it seemed so easy!  When I used the unpetroleum jelly after washing my hair on Monday, I first sprayed my (already damp) hair with rose water, then applied my moisturizer, then some tallow, then added the jelly to the length and a lot more to the last 4 inches as I'd mentioned in another post.  After I GHE for the night so my pillow wouldn't get oily.  I'm heavy handed with my products.

Monday wash - full moisturize (LCOJ), GHE overnight
Tuesday -- nothing
Wednesday -- moisturize (LC), GHE overnight

I've considered going back to broccoli seed oil on the days where I think that I need to seal.  I wouldn't want to use more tallow or jelly since that would just be too much stuff on my hair.

I'm not sure if I'll moisturize again or not before Sunday.  I'll play around with the idea of just spritzing and massages or moisturizing and not sealing, because I can still feel the jelly on my hair.  By the weekend I'll know if the clay was able to remove it or not.


Sorry for the long post...


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 4, 2022)

snoop said:


> @Chicoro  Thank you for this analysis!  I hope that you don't mind if I share some more insights and a hypothesis or two.  My thoughts might be a bit all over the place, but hopefully I can make them make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love long posts! 

Thanks for the detailed information and the fabulous photos which accompanied your text.  You have optimized your hair care. As a result, you have beautiful, healthy, long hair!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 4, 2022)

@Chicoro  I need to catch up on some threads, but HAD to pop in here to let you know that I found an authentic container of Vaseline today!

I went to a different CVS to pick up a prescription and decided to go inside instead of running through the drive thru. They had plenty. Now I know where to go!


----------



## Plushottie (Nov 4, 2022)

Seeing this thread as I just put my Vaseline on. Timely.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2022)

sunnieb said:


> @Chicoro  I need to catch up on some threads, but HAD to pop in here to let you know that I found an authentic container of Vaseline today!
> 
> I went to a different CVS to pick up a prescription and decided to go inside instead of running through the drive thru. They had plenty. Now I know where to go!


Congratulations!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> Seeing this thread as I just put my Vaseline on. Timely.


Okay! When you cake it on it makes the hair soft. When you dab it lightly, it can make the hair hard! It seems counterintuitive, but that's how it seems to work.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2022)

A student said to me, "I like your baby hairs. They look so cute." Just like that out the blue. He said it to me in perfect English.
_*When did males start talking about baby hair? And who says that to the teacher?*_ After I said thank you, I just left it alone and kept it moving.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2022)

My hair is looking and feeling a whole lot better. The vaseline on the ends and the rolled up ends seem to be slowing down breakage and shedding.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2022)

POSTS!​

​


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 6, 2022)

Breakage stopped! 

I undid my greased down with Vaseline braids. I removed the coated rubberbands on the balled up ends and unfurled my braids. I got 1/8 the shed hair than I got last time. Thank goodness! Vaseline and 5 braid ponytail with baggie works.


*ATTENTION: *These photos are from my Fotki about *fourteen (14) years ago around 2005*. 
But this is the process I went back to doing this month and plan to stick to it for 10 months, until August 2023.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 6, 2022)

*Results from the Signature 5 Braid Pony + Vaseline + Baggie:*
That particular way to use the baggie got me to January 2005. Then it took me to Nov 2005. Both photos are attached below in this post.
So, I am hopeful going back to this method, with the addition of Shea butter, of course, will help my currently broken hair to thrive.
This is about a 3 to 5 inch gain over a 10 month period. The right and left sides really gained length.

*Caveat:*
Because of Shea butter, my hair in November 2022 is about *4 inches longer than the November 2005* photo, on the right. *Shea butter* got me to tailbone length (not pictured).

I want to thicken up my hair at this new tailbone length and get BEYOND this tailbone BREAKPOINT. I am hoping the *Signature 5 Braid Pony *and Vaseline and baggie will do it for me by August 2023.


*January 2005                                                  to                                          November 2005 = 10 months difference (continuation of baggie +Vaseline)*


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 6, 2022)

Goal: Save every inch of growth.

Avoid: No putting hair on Autopilot.

Reality: I am not sure if I can gain the same amount of length.

Grateful: NO more velcro ends! 

Happy Luscious Ends Growing to you!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 6, 2022)

Another view of the results of using Vaseline on my ends. I was about to get in the shower and cowash and noticed my ends didn't look parched.  This after me wearing my ends out for 10 hours!!


----------



## Napp (Nov 6, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> *Results from the Signature 5 Braid Pony + Vaseline + Baggie:*
> That particular way to use the baggie got me to January 2005. Then it took me to Nov 2005. Both photos are attached below in this post.
> So, I am hopeful going back to this method, with the addition of Shea butter, of course, will help my currently broken hair to thrive.
> This is about a 3 to 5 inch gain over a 10 month period. The right and left sides really gained length.
> ...


Gosh your hair is so thick. I could only dream!
I’m slathering my ends with blue magic and baggying tonight !


----------



## Napp (Nov 6, 2022)

sunnieb said:


> Another view of the results of using Vaseline on my ends. I was about to get in the shower and cowash and noticed my ends didn't look parched.  This after me wearing my ends out for 10 hours!!
> 
> View attachment 484265View attachment 484267


Yes to the grease! This is a trend I can get used to!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 7, 2022)

sunnieb said:


> Another view of the results of using Vaseline on my ends. I was about to get in the shower and cowash and noticed my ends didn't look parched.  This after me wearing my ends out for 10 hours!!
> 
> View attachment 484265View attachment 484267


Ends looking like silk!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 8, 2022)

I’m confused about something. You probably already explained it but I must’ve missed it. How do you baggy with shea butter and Vaseline? I thought you said only baggying with Vaseline doesn’t leave a smell?


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 8, 2022)

Y’all got me wanting to pick up some Vaseline (or Blue Magic) on my way home. After I got rid of my jar of Blue magic a few months ago too!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 9, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> I’m confused about something. You probably already explained it but I must’ve missed it. How do you baggy with shea butter and Vaseline? I thought you said only baggying with Vaseline doesn’t leave a smell?


Good question.

First, I prep my hair to baggy. That means after I wash, I put in my leave-in, like Scurl. This water based Scurl provides moisture and the glycerin provides lubrication and slip.

Next, I slather my braids with my Shea butter mix, like I used to do when I had my 8 braids. Shea butter is an oil and my mix contains only other oils such as as castor oil and olive oil and sometimes coconut oil. In addition to the fixed/carrier oils, I add essential oils like lemongrass. These oils don’t develop microbes. I never put water or aloe Vera in my Shea mixes. Water based products can develop microbes. Also essential oil like lemongrass and peppermint can function like mini-microbe inhibitors or preservatives. Vitamin E also is a mild preservative. Yes, my Scurl has water, but I only put a thin layer on the braids that I will baggie. That’s when I first do my baggie after freshly washed and conditioned hair.

Next comes the glooping of the Vaseline. Vaseline is occlusive in that it forms a seal on the hair. I put that on my braids. I do not put it on the front or top of hair that is exposed- hair that will NOT be in a baggie will not get Vaseline on it.

Unfortunately I don’t understand the chemistry why pure petroleum jelly, Vaseline, does NOT, get an odor under the baggie. I think it is because it is completely inorganic with no organic ingredients or particles in it. Thus, it does not smell.
I only have water from the fresh wash in my hair and the Scurl. No water is added to the braids again until I wash the next week.

I only wet the front and top of my hair to style and groom. That part is not placed in a baggie during the day. But sometimes at night I may cover my whole head with a shower cap, then a scarf, but it’s not the same ‘to me’ as baggying.

If it’s not clear, tell me where, and I’ll try to explain differently. Please let me know.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 9, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Y’all got me wanting to pick up some Vaseline (or Blue Magic) on my way home. After I got rid of my jar of Blue magic a few months ago too!


I DO NOT recommend Blue Magic. I personally have only and always said Vaseline works. I personally have NEVER stated that Blue Magic works for this process.


----------



## snoop (Nov 9, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Good question.
> 
> First, I prep my hair to baggy. That means after I wash, I put in my leave-in, like Scurl. This water based Scurl provides moisture and the glycerin provides lubrication and slip.
> 
> ...



To clarify, how often do you wash your hair?  

I'm thinking out loud:  By you now manipulating your hair because it's in a bun, is the rest of your hair not drying out and therefore not requiring moisture mid-week...? 

I'm pretty sure this works for the length of my hair (minus baggying) but I haven't figured out how to keep the roots in my crown area _feeling _moisturized. So to circle back to my first question, I'm wondering if weekly washes are helping you to maintain moisture on the surface areas near the base of your braids or if you're washing every other week and using another method.


----------



## snoop (Nov 9, 2022)

Yesterday, I washed my hair, but this time I did it in twists.  Afterwards, I did the same routine as last week where I LCO'd and then applied the unpetroleum jelly along the length and heavily to my ends.

I braided my twists into two French braids and then GHE over night.  This is usually enough to get it all to penetrate so that I can wear just a scarf for each night after.  

Last week, I also moisturized without sealing -- LC. When I spritzed my hair I coudl feel the product on it so I figured it would be better not to add more oil. Since it's already Wednesday, I'll probably moisturize again tomorrow or Friday then wash again on Sunday. I'm planning to take down these twists in two weeks and start my routine, again.


----------



## Napp (Nov 9, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I DO NOT recommend Blue Magic. I personally have only and always said Vaseline works. I personally have NEVER stated that Blue Magic works for this process.


I think she may have mentioned blue magic because of me lol I’ve been using blue magic and so far no odor but I only baggy at night. My bunning/ baggying process is a little different too


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 9, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Ends looking like silk!


Thank you!  And they look great, but I still have a ways to go. I'm looking at some of my old pics. My ends STAYED moisturized and smooth!  Dang near zero breakage.  I'm still trying to get back there by going back fully to my old routine. 

But man!  I was a _beast_ with my haircare back then!  I can't believe the things I did daily like it was nothing. I guess my hair never believed in the simple life. She is just as high maintenence as she want to be!


----------



## snoop (Nov 9, 2022)

sunnieb said:


> Thank you!  And they look great, but I still have a ways to go. I'm looking at some of my old pics. My ends STAYED moisturized and smooth!  Dang near zero breakage.  I'm still trying to get back there by going back fully to my old routine.
> 
> But man!  I was a _beast_ with my haircare back then! * I can't believe the things I did daily like it was nothing. *I guess my hair never believed in the simple life. She is just as high maintenence as she want to be!



The bold is my truth as well.  I want to get back to that level of hair care.


----------



## LushLox (Nov 9, 2022)

I'm glad you guys are having success with Vaseline. Because it's quite heavy though, are you having to clarify more often?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 9, 2022)

snoop said:


> To clarify, how often do you wash your hair?
> 
> I'm thinking out loud:  By you now manipulating your hair because it's in a bun, is the rest of your hair not drying out and therefore not requiring moisture mid-week...?
> 
> I'm pretty sure this works for the length of my hair (minus baggying) but I haven't figured out how to keep the roots in my crown area _feeling _moisturized. So to circle back to my first question, I'm wondering if weekly washes are helping you to maintain moisture on the surface areas near the base of your braids or if you're washing every other week and using another method.


The first one! I am washing my hair once a week. BUT, but, I personally wet the front of my hair. Why? To remove old gel so that it doesn't build up. I also wet the front of my hair in the morning, RE-APPLY SCURL just to the front, then I put on fresh gel and slick it back down.

SOMETIMES right before I put the bag on in the morning, I spray down ONLY my braids with my conditioner concoction. It contains essential oils to cut down on 'bugs' in the aqueous, water based solution. I then put back on my baggie for the day.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 9, 2022)

Napp said:


> I think she may have mentioned blue magic because of me lol I’ve been using blue magic and so far no odor but I only baggy at night. My bunning/ baggying process is a little different too


Yes, I saw that you mentioned it! If it is working for you, great. But I thought you mentioned that when you first started there was an odor at the end of the week. I could be wrong. It it works ladies -USE IT!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 9, 2022)

sunnieb said:


> Thank you!  And they look great, but I still have a ways to go. I'm looking at some of my old pics. My ends STAYED moisturized and smooth!  Dang near zero breakage.  I'm still trying to get back there by going back fully to my old routine.
> 
> But man!  I was a _beast_ with my haircare back then! I can't believe the things I did daily like it was nothing. I guess my hair never believed in the simple life. She is just as high maintenence as she want to be!


Again, afro-textured hair is specialized. We've been conditioned that you can just 'shower, shampoo and shine', like them commercials be showing. Thus, if you are comparing YOUR process against THAT process, and you consider THAT process the standard, THEN YES, afro-textured hair seems high-maintenance. So, the question that begs and the one you got to ask is, 'To whom are you comparing yourself and why?' Because really, what is going on is NEITHER high maintenance NOR low maintenance. You are doing what works for YOU! Don't judge it.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 9, 2022)

LushLox said:


> I'm glad you guys are having success with Vaseline. Because it's quite heavy though, are you having to clarify more often?


I don't wear my hair straight. I keep my hair braided. But I use a formal clarifying shampoo only when I do an Aphogee 2 Step Treatment.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 9, 2022)

LushLox said:


> I'm glad you guys are having success with Vaseline. Because it's quite heavy though, are you having to clarify more often?


@sunnieb is the professional in this arena because she uses Vaseline on straightened hair. I think she is the better person to ask! I stay greasy all the time.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 9, 2022)

I felt like my hair was getting longer since last month but I didn’t allow myself to believe. So I took pictures this morning and I’m in shock! Also changed the lightbulbs in my bathroom but that’s a different story (hint: home decor thread)  



What have I been doing?
Same exact regimen @Chicoro helped me craft except I have the BKT in since October 1 and I take MSM in my orange juice daily.
So:
Shampoo and deep condition with -Satinique moisturizing shampoo and conditioner
-apply leave in. Either scurl or Satinique overnight repair treatment and then heat protectant
-blow dry with Revair or Revlon dryer brush
-Flatiron with Babyliss pro on 410-450
-apply hair serum and wrap hair at night

After 2 days of wear, I start moisturizing and putting my hair up with LOC method with shea butter. I do the 3 braids on my nape like you showed me and put my hair in a bun.

I also drink a cup of fenugreek tea in the morning. I wash my hair every 2 weeks now regardless of what happens. If it reverts after 2 days then still 2 weeks!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 9, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> I felt like my hair was getting longer since last month but I didn’t allow myself to believe. So I took pictures this morning and I’m in shock! Also changed the lightbulbs in my bathroom but that’s a different story (hint: home decor thread)
> View attachment 484311
> View attachment 484313
> 
> ...


Wooo! Great progress!

Your skin is different, too. How much MSM do you take per day? What's the brand, please?
Look at how much smoother your forehead is in the second picture. Also, there is less texture on your skin across your cheeks and nose!


Not only can I spot a Shea butter user, now I can spot and MSM internal user. MSM makes the skin MAGNIFICENT.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 9, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Wooo! Great progress!
> 
> Your skin is different, too. How much MSM do you take per day? What's the brand, please?
> Look at how much smoother your forehead is in the second picture. Also, there is less texture on your skin across your cheeks and nose!


Thank you! My skin does look different now that you mention it. I know the tone looks different because I switched to daylight bulbs in my bathroom. So no more orange tint. I also switched my makeup primer from the L’oreal infallible mattifying primer 

to the Artistry studio hydro primer makeup primer. It’s now discontinued unfortunately.



I take one tablespoon of this MSM powder with orange juice or another vitamin C beverage. https://shop.sprouts.com/search?search_term=msm crystals&search_is_autocomplete


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 9, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> I felt like my hair was getting longer since last month but I didn’t allow myself to believe. So I took pictures this morning and I’m in shock! Also changed the lightbulbs in my bathroom but that’s a different story (hint: home decor thread)
> View attachment 484311
> View attachment 484313
> 
> ...


@caribeandiva Great progress! I'm loving your new lighting too.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 9, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you! My skin does look different now that you mention it. I know the tone looks different because I switched to daylight bulbs in my bathroom. So no more orange tint. I also switched my makeup primer from the L’oreal infallible mattifying primer View attachment 484319
> 
> to the Artistry studio hydro primer makeup primer. It’s now discontinued unfortunately.
> 
> ...


It's the MSM! It youthens the face. Look at you turning back the hands of time!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 9, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> @caribeandiva Great progress! I'm loving your new lighting too.


Thank you!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 9, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> It's the MSM! It youthens the face. Look at you turning back the hands of time!


Really? MSM does that?!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 9, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Not only can I spot a Shea butter user, now I can spot and MSM internal user. MSM makes the skin MAGNIFICENT.


Good to know!!


----------



## snoop (Nov 9, 2022)

@caribeandiva Has it really been a month since @Chicoro suggested the three braids?  Your hair grew FAST in that month!  Your longest section in the current picture was the shortest part in the previous pic.  Great job!!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 9, 2022)

snoop said:


> @caribeandiva Has it really been a month since @Chicoro suggested the three braids?  Your hair grew FAST in that month!  Your longest section in the current picture was the shortest part in the previous pic.  Great job!!!


Thank you! I’m in shock too! Yes it’s been less than a month since she suggested that (October 19-20th to be exact). So 3 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 9, 2022)

@LushLox  I have always clarified weekly as part of my normal shampoo/dc routine. 

I'm still amazed that I can goop my ends with Vaseline at night and wake up with bouncy hair. But I only do the very ends, like last 2 inches. So it's not like I'm going from root to tip. I don't think my relaxed hair could take all of that. 

Plus, I cowash 3x a week. My hair is getting rinsed in some form or fashion, so no time for buildup.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 10, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Really? MSM does that?!


Yes! Look at your face in the pictures. The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 10, 2022)

MSM optimizes the internal environment so that hair can do its thing, unhindered.

@caribeandiva 
I’ve seen your hair at this length before, and even longer, especially this area that has dropped in length.

Your particular challenge is identifying what causes breakage and how to avoid it. Your hair has always gained lots of length.

Stay vigilant! Okay observe your hair. The moment you start to get even the SLIGHTEST breakage! STOP!!!!! And see what is happening and fix it!

Around bra-strap is your breakpoint nemesis. You have got to figure out what gets in the way for you. Based upon my casual observation of your hair situation, it has been something different each time.

That’s alright, though. You are inching closer to a solution! Keep going but stay vigilant!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 10, 2022)

No bun drop for me in December 2022. My hair breakage has asked me to take a seat!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 10, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> MSM optimizes the internal environment so that hair can do its thing, unhindered.
> 
> @caribeandiva
> I’ve seen your hair at this length before, and even longer, especially this area that has dropped in length.
> ...


Thank you! Will do!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 10, 2022)

What I’ve learned about my hair so far from all of my years of being on this board and my major setbacks:

- Keep my iron levels in check. Make sure I take my iron supplements because I’m anemic. That’s what caused setback #1 when I was still relaxed.
- Then I went natural and wore wash and gos ONLY and finger detangled exclusively for years! Big mistake! My mom who had long, natural hair all the way up till her early 20s told me not to do that. She said to keep my hair stretched and pressed with a hot comb sometimes. I was like: “nope! I’m no heat and low manipulation.”  Of course she was right. Now I know my hair prefers to be straight. It just thrives that way. Less tangles, less single strand knots, easier to comb through it, etc… I know everyone’s hair is different. You gotta figure out what’s best for you.  
- I need to moisturize and seal it properly. It needs a heavy sealant not a light one like I was using before (grape seed oil). For years I wasn’t even sealing with oil, just moisturizing.   Sealing with shea butter was a game changer for me. My hair is very dry and must be moisturized and sealed every 2-3 days.
- I need to treat my nape area differently. The middle of my head tends to break off. That’s why I now moisturize, seal and braid it separately from the rest of my hair. I do 3 braids stacked on top of each other then gather all of my hair in a bun afterwards.
- Of course deep conditioning is a non negotiable. I gotta do it every time I wash my hair. My hooded dryer is a life saver! Protein treatments too.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 10, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> What I’ve learned about my hair so far from all of my years of being on this board and my major setbacks:
> 
> - Keep my iron levels in check. Make sure I take my iron supplements because I’m anemic. That’s what caused setback #1 when I was still relaxed.
> - Then I went natural and wore wash and gos ONLY and finger detangled exclusively for years! Big mistake! My mom who had long, natural hair all the way up till her early 20s told me not to do that. She said to keep my hair stretched and pressed with a hot comb sometimes. I was like: “nope! I’m no heat and low manipulation.”  Of course she was right. Now I know my hair prefers to be straight. It just thrives that way. Less tangles, less single strand knots, easier to comb through it, etc… I know everyone’s hair is different. You gotta figure out what’s best for you.
> ...


Keep your assessments written down somewhere so you can review them. It seems like you are getting a handle on what created setbacks for you. The hard part is knowing at were the setbacks.  You've figured the hard part out. I think you are going to slide into the home stretch of 2022 with the the longest luscious ends by Decembe 31st!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 10, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Keep your assessments written down somewhere so you can review them. It seems like you are getting a handle on what created setbacks for you. The hard part is knowing at were the setbacks.  You've figured the hard part out. I think you are going to slide into the home stretch of 2022 with the the longest luscious ends by Decembe 31st!


From your lips to God’s ears!


----------



## Napp (Nov 10, 2022)

LushLox said:


> I'm glad you guys are having success with Vaseline. Because it's quite heavy though, are you having to clarify more often?


I just wash my hair twice with my regular shampoo. I haven’t found the need for a separate shampoo to get it all out


----------



## Napp (Nov 10, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> The first one! I am washing my hair once a week. BUT, but, I personally wet the front of my hair. Why? To remove old gel so that it doesn't build up. I also wet the front of my hair in the morning, RE-APPLY SCURL just to the front, then I put on fresh gel and slick it back down.
> 
> SOMETIMES right before I put the bag on in the morning, I spray down ONLY my braids with my conditioner concoction. It contains essential oils to cut down on 'bugs' in the aqueous, water based solution. I then put back on my baggie for the day.


I re gel the entire left out portion nightly just to keep it neat and I feel like this is my way of moisturizing the gelled portion. I use one layer of moisturizing gel and one layer of protein gel to minimize breakage. It is working for me right now.


----------



## Napp (Nov 10, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, I saw that you mentioned it! If it is working for you, great. But I thought you mentioned that when you first started there was an odor at the end of the week. I could be wrong. It it works ladies -USE IT!!!!


 I was using Camille rose Curlaide to seal my hair and using a watery leave in to moisturize. Now I use a butter cream to moisturize and seal with blue magic. Now my hair stays damp ish instead of soaking wet and doesn’t smell sour like before.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 11, 2022)

Napp said:


> I re gel the entire left out portion nightly just to keep it neat and I feel like this is my way of moisturizing the gelled portion. I use one layer of moisturizing gel and one layer of protein gel to minimize breakage. It is working for me right now.


What are the two gels, please?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 11, 2022)

Blue Magic Slather! for @Napp


----------



## Plushottie (Nov 11, 2022)

I’m the distant cousin who comes every other holiday. This Vaseline ends is a way of life I really can get behind. My hair natural and relaxed stayed dry but now I feel like retention is on the horizon. I also love seeing my length more as my set it off braids always shrink.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 11, 2022)

i just remembered that I need to put grease on my ends in the winter. I was just about to type a complaint on how my hair acts when I turn the heat on, but I guess it is trying to complain about how I act. I already know that my hair isn't grown out much, but I am inspired by @caribeandiva to celebrate progress. You did grow a lot! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 11, 2022)

apple_natural said:


> i just remembered that I need to put grease on my ends in the winter. I was just about to type a complaint on how my hair acts when I turn the heat on, but I guess it is trying to complain about how I act. I already know that my hair isn't grown out much, but I am inspired by @caribeandiva to celebrate progress. You did grow a lot! I'm so happy for you!


Thank you!


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 11, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you!


So, you take 1 tablespoon and not 1 teaspoon right?


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 11, 2022)

apple_natural said:


> So, you take 1 tablespoon and not 1 teaspoon right?


Correct!


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 11, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Correct!


Thank you so much for sharing that!


----------



## Napp (Nov 11, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> What are the two gels, please?


I’m using the newest wetline ( which is moisturizing to me but not actually a moisturzing gel) and Fantasia ic thick n shine gel for protein. Together they give me a soft to medium hold. My hair is very touchable.


----------



## Napp (Nov 11, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Blue Magic Slather! for @Napp


She has some long hair


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 12, 2022)

Napp said:


> I’m using the newest wetline ( which is moisturizing to me but not actually a moisturzing gel) and Fantasia ic thick n shine gel for protein. Together they give me a soft to medium hold. My hair is very touchable.


Newest Wetline?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 12, 2022)

Napp said:


> She has some long hair


Yes, she does. Her daughter's afro textured hair is even longer. I posted because Blue Magic is clearly working for her!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 12, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> What I’ve learned about my hair so far from all of my years of being on this board and my major setbacks:
> 
> - Keep my iron levels in check. Make sure I take my iron supplements because I’m anemic. That’s what caused setback #1 when I was still relaxed.
> - Then I went natural and wore wash and gos ONLY and finger detangled exclusively for years! Big mistake! My mom who had long, natural hair all the way up till her early 20s told me not to do that. She said to keep my hair stretched and pressed with a hot comb sometimes. I was like: “nope! I’m no heat and low manipulation.”  Of course she was right. Now I know my hair prefers to be straight. It just thrives that way. Less tangles, less single strand knots, easier to comb through it, etc… I know everyone’s hair is different. You gotta figure out what’s best for you.
> ...


Don't forget the most aggressive set-back: A scissors-happy, stylist who was not very nice to you and KEPT your hair short. She also was unsupportive and made fun of your choices as it related to hair. Don't forget about her! Too often these kinds of people come in 'sheep's clothing' in the form of high recommendations. But then, they turn out to be bad for the hair, self-esteem and one's Spiritual peace. They are dangerous because they present themselves and are praised by others for being 'an expert'. Always listen to your inner voice.

It does't matter how highly recommended someone comes into your life to provide a service. If you don't feel good about them, LISTEN to yourself. I think this is the last set-back I noticed on your journey. Vigilance, always!


----------



## Napp (Nov 12, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, she does. Her daughter's afro textured hair is even longer. I posted because Blue Magic is clearly working for her!


It’s cheap and works. I also like how its not oily to the touch


----------



## snoop (Nov 12, 2022)

Mapleoats said:


> I’m also working on my scalp health in 2022. In 2020 I had gotten my scalp to a really good state, using my ACV mix on my scalp every few days. I fell off that completely this year and the flakes have returned with a vengeance. I’m going to return to my ACV mix as well as try out these products by the Inkey List
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bumping this post.  Did you end up buying?  If so what do you think?  They've already started their Black Friday sale so I'm thinking of picking some up.  I haven't used a scalp exfoliating product since Komaza stopped selling theirs.  I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Napp (Nov 12, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Newest Wetline?








The one with this label. It doesn’t make my hair hard so I re apply it daily. I think I’ll eventually use another gel because I want more hold. I hate seeing my hair stick up all over at the end of the day like I’m a little kid lol


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 12, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Don't forget the most aggressive set-back: A scissors-happy, stylist who was not very nice to you and KEPT your hair short. She also was unsupportive and made fun of your choices as it related to hair. Don't forget about her! Too often these kinds of people come in 'sheep's clothing' in the form of high recommendations. But then, they turn out to be bad for the hair, self-esteem and one's Spiritual peace. They are dangerous because they present themselves and are praised by others for being 'an expert'. Always listen to your inner voice.
> 
> It does't matter how highly recommended someone comes into your life to provide a service. If you don't feel good about them, LISTEN to yourself. I think this is the last set-back I noticed on your journey. Vigilance, always!


Thank you!! I forgot about that one. Yes it was definitely the most aggressive setback. Subtle too. Had I not finally woken up and stopped going to her, I would KEEP having setbacks. Thank goodness I started trusting myself more than her and listening to that still, small voice within. No “expert” is worth costing me my peace. Not to let anyone keep taking little jabs at me and tolerating it. I learned so much from that experience. Never again!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 18, 2022)

My ends have finally stopped breaking. My hair has finally stopped breaking. The baggie and vaseline definitely did the trick. Now it's time to take the road back to healthy, luscious ends. It's going to take me about 6 to 10 months to get back the length in inches and thickness I lost. 

I'm going to keep @caribeandiva in mind literally and figuratively. Her hair turned around so quickly. That's so encouraging to see.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 19, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> My ends have finally stopped breaking. My hair has finally stopped breaking. The baggie and vaseline definitely did the trick. Now it's time to take the road back to healthy, luscious ends. It's going to take me about 6 to 10 months to get back the length in inches and thickness I lost.
> 
> I'm going to keep @caribeandiva in mind literally and figuratively. Her hair turned around so quickly. That's so encouraging to see.


Yay!! I’m glad I could inspire you and others! You got this! Keep going!


----------



## Mapleoats (Nov 20, 2022)

snoop said:


> Bumping this post.  Did you end up buying?  If so what do you think?  They've already started their Black Friday sale so I'm thinking of picking some up.  I haven't used a scalp exfoliating product since Komaza stopped selling theirs.  I'm open to suggestions.


Yes I did! I liked the salicylic treatment best and would repurchase it. The glycolic Acid one was okay too but the beads would get stuck in my hair so I stopped using it.

i will say tho that the best thing for my scalp that I've found this year to be the melanin hair care black soap shampoo! For my strands it's meh not bad but not the best, but for my scalp it is everything! Keeps my scalp clean and balanced and flake free


----------



## Napp (Nov 24, 2022)

What do you ladies think about baggying and Hygral fatigue?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 24, 2022)

Napp said:


> What do you ladies think about baggying and Hygral fatigue?



Keeping hair constantly wet and moist can weaken the hair, ie. can create a hygral fatigue. I am someone who keeps my hair wet bunned. It works for me. I look at the overall picture. My hair is always chronically dry. For me, the baggie has proven to be helpful in alleviating dryness. The drawback is the possibilty of experiencing breakage and damage due to hygral fatigue. For me personally, I have to pick my poison: chronically dry hair that breaks or risking breakage from hygral fatigue with my wet baggie. My safe-stop is the use of hard protein, like Aphogee 2 Step.


@Napp, what are your thoughts on hygral fatigue?


----------



## Napp (Nov 24, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Keeping hair constantly wet and moist can weaken the hair, ie. can create a hygral fatigue. I am someone who keeps my hair wet bunned. It works for me. I look at the overall picture. My hair is always chronically dry. For me, the baggie has proven to be helpful in alleviating dryness. The drawback is the possibilty of experiencing breakage and damage due to hygral fatigue. For me personally, I have to pick my poison: chronically dry hair that breaks or risking breakage from hygral fatigue with my wet baggie. My safe-stop is the use of hard protein, like Aphogee 2 Step.
> 
> 
> @Napp, what are your thoughts on hygral fatigue?


I’m not sure if I believe in hygral fatigue. Baggying has allowed me to retain all my length in the last few months so I don’t want to stop. I do protein treatments on wash days in order to counteract all the moisture which is probably why I’m having so much success.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 24, 2022)

Napp said:


> I’m not sure if I believe in hygral fatigue. Baggying has allowed me to retain all my length in the last few months so I don’t want to stop. I do protein treatments on wash days in order to counteract all the moisture which is probably why I’m having so much success.


I do the same: counteract with a protein product! Anything is possible, including 'hygral fatigue'. This is why I always say, growing afro-textured hair is a THINKING Game. You've got to analyze and understand your situation and determine what works best for you. That requires analysis and thought! 

Glad to hear your hair is continuing to thrive!


----------



## snoop (Nov 24, 2022)

Napp said:


> I’m not sure if I believe in hygral fatigue. Baggying has allowed me to retain all my length in the last few months so I don’t want to stop. I do protein treatments on wash days in order to counteract all the moisture which is probably why I’m having so much success.



Same.  Unfortunately, I don't know anything about professional swimmers to look a few up, but I imagine they'd (the women) would have cruddy hair, or short hair, or short cruddy hair if it were a thing.  We can't be the only ones whose hair gets wet while wearing a swim cap....


----------



## Napp (Nov 24, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> I do the same: counteract with a protein product! Anything is possible, including 'hygral fatigue'. This is why I always say, growing afro-textured hair is a THINKING Game. You've got to analyze and understand your situation and determine what works best for you. That requires analysis and thought!
> 
> Glad to hear your hair is continuing to thrive!


I was doing some reading in old posts and they mentioned using coconut oil to prevent hygral fatigue. I wonder if using Vaseline/petroleum products works in the same way? I’m still doing my research. That may be a reason my hair is thriving with the baggy.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Nov 25, 2022)

Napp said:


> What do you ladies think about baggying and Hygral fatigue?


Like you reported,I don't have many issues with this as long as I balance wiht protein.  When I baggy, I will baggy my whole head with a shower cap. I don;t notice many negative effects... even when I do this back to back for months at a time. I have done the back to back whole head baggy, where I rewash and repeat weekly for months at a time while wearing a wig on time for a hair boost and that works well for me during setbacks.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 25, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Keeping hair constantly wet and moist can weaken the hair, ie. can create a hygral fatigue. I am someone who keeps my hair wet bunned. It works for me. I look at the overall picture. My hair is always chronically dry. For me, the baggie has proven to be helpful in alleviating dryness. The drawback is the possibilty of experiencing breakage and damage due to hygral fatigue. For me personally, I have to pick my poison: chronically dry hair that breaks or risking breakage from hygral fatigue with my wet baggie. My safe-stop is the use of hard protein, like Aphogee 2 Step.
> 
> 
> @Napp, what are your thoughts on hygral fatigue?





Chicoro said:


> I do the same: counteract with a protein product! Anything is possible, including 'hygral fatigue'. This is why I always say, growing afro-textured hair is a THINKING Game. You've got to analyze and understand your situation and determine what works best for you. That requires analysis and thought!
> 
> Glad to hear your hair is continuing to thrive!


Lawwddd… reading these 2 posts got me thankful that I did a hard protein treatment yesterday (Thanksgiving)! I use Aphogee 2 step too.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 25, 2022)

snoop said:


> Same.  Unfortunately, I don't know anything about professional swimmers to look a few up, but I imagine they'd (the women) would have cruddy hair, or short hair, or short cruddy hair if it were a thing.  We can't be the only ones whose hair gets wet while wearing a swim cap....


Good point! I took swim lessons recently and all of the girls including my teacher and the lifeguards had awesome hair! In fact I commented on it. My teacher told me that she has a friend who has very long curly red hair and her hair is glorious too even though she too is a swimmer and a lifeguard and is in the pool all day. They use swimmer shampoo and keep their hair well conditioned.


----------



## snoop (Nov 25, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Good point! I took swim lessons recently and all of the girls including my teacher and the lifeguards had awesome hair! In fact I commented on it. My teacher told me that she has a friend who has very long curly red hair and her hair is glorious too even though she too is a swimmer and a lifeguard and is in the pool all day. They use swimmer shampoo and keep their hair well conditioned.



Thanks for asking!


----------



## snoop (Nov 26, 2022)

Mapleoats said:


> Yes I did! I liked the salicylic treatment best and would repurchase it. The glycolic Acid one was okay too but the beads would get stuck in my hair so I stopped using it.
> 
> i will say tho that the best thing for my scalp that I've found this year to be the melanin hair care black soap shampoo! For my strands it's meh not bad but not the best, but for my scalp it is everything! Keeps my scalp clean and balanced and flake free




I ended up buying the Inkey Salicylic exfoliator.  I haven't tried it, yet.


----------



## snoop (Nov 26, 2022)

I can tell my ends need trimming.  They're starting to act up in the way that they do when they need to be taken care of with the scissors.  

In January, I schedule my trims for the year.  I just set the calendar even to occur every 3 months. My calendar is saying that my final trim for 2022 is supposed to be next week, but I'm going to try to postpone it to as close to NYE as possible.


----------



## LushLox (Nov 26, 2022)

I did trims six weeks apart from the other just recently. I don't usually trim that regularly, but I think it's going to help me in the longer term. I'm going to do one more trim at 8 weeks at the end of January then I'm going to baby the heck out of these ends (well I've been doing that anyway lol). I shouldn't need to trim again until the summer and then I'll do another one in the winter.

I rarely suffer from dryness now which is great, and my hair just seems to style more easily.


----------



## Plushottie (Nov 26, 2022)

I may buy stock in Vaseline because taking down my set it off braids was a breeze. Normally  undoing the ends is a mess but that glide is everything.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm not caught up on the thread so just going to jump in here and pretend like I know what is going on 

Work is super busy and I do the bare minimum with my hair. Right now I shampoo, condition and put it in twist to air dry and tell myself I will style later. I typically end up at the next wash day with my hair still in air drying style. I typically cleanse and condition every 7 days but I think lately it has been more like 10 to 14 days but I'm losing track.

My ends seem to be OK especially since they aren't seeing much manipulation. Since I just had a trim in October, I probably will only clip splits that are easy to find in December.

I need to pick up some K18 to help keep my hair healthy. But I have been procrastinating this for months now


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 26, 2022)

Alright, we are four (4) days away from the month of December, the LAST month in the year. If you like, you can use these four days to reflect on where you were, where you are and where you would like to go. December can be the reset month or it can be the final, culmination of staying on track, like @Napp  and @caribeandiva , you smart lucky ladies!

Thirty four (34) days, what we have left in 2022, is ENOUGH time to verify that your processes are working or to verify that any change you've implemented is working. On the contrary, it's enough time to realize and see that something is not working.

We're going to focus on the positive! If you can, take some extra time with you and your hair and ENJOY the JOURNEY!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 26, 2022)

I found a beautiful, shiny, grey hair that was about 20 inches long. I pulled it out! I have no idea where it was hiding so long in my head or how long it's been growing. There was a tiny knot and bend on the end of the hair. The rest was intact. 

I'm loving my baggied hair and ends. My hair is super soft and manageable. My tangles and breakage continue to lessen each wash cycle.

My goal is to get past my current break point, which is around tailbone length. I'm going for hanging-over- the -booty, length. My issue is either my hair is at its terminal length or, I've yet to figure out how to preserve my length past tailbone. I think it is the latter: I need to figure how to preserver/retain my length after tailbone. I am currently in a grow then break cycle, at tailbone length.

What I need to do is to get past this current break point at tailbone length. There is something I am missing or not doing correctly for my hair. I think my LACK of consistency with my hair is a huge part of the problem. I hope to do better in the coming months. I see improvement in my consistency. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Napp (Nov 27, 2022)

I just washed my hair and my hair felt great. Not soft, mushy or stretchy at all. I did do a bond treatment and a protein treatment though. I brushed through my hair and barely got any breakage. The baggy is a winner for me!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 27, 2022)

Napp said:


> I just washed my hair and my hair felt great. Not soft, mushy or stretchy at all. I did do a bond treatment and a protein treatment though. I brushed through my hair and barely got any breakage. The baggy is a winner for me!


Congratulations! What is on your hair for the baggie method? Do you keep your hair wet? How long do you leave on your baggie each day? How many days do you leave it on? What is your leave in? What is your sealant? How is the hair styled in a pony a braid, braids? How do you know it is working? What is different?


----------



## Napp (Nov 27, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations!


What is on your hair for the baggie method?* Right now I'm using a thick buttery cream and sealing with grease daily.*

 Do you keep your hair wet?
* My hair stays damp*

 How long do you leave on your baggie each day? 
*I only baggy at night*

 How many days do you leave it on? 
*6 days a week. the day I wash my hair I do not baggy the ends* 

What is your leave in? 
*I use either Camille Rose Curlaide or As I Am Double butter Cream*

 What is your sealant? 
*Blue Magic hair grease*

How is the hair styled in a pony a braid, braids? 
*I use a mesh donut bun former to keep my ends stretched and put a pony tail on top of it*

How do you know it is working? 

*I moisturize and seal daily and check for broken stands. I see very few.*

What is different? 

*I think baggying only at night helps with my hair not staying too wet and prevents an odor from developing*


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 27, 2022)

*I Need to Beware of Velcro Ends:*

If I end up with ends that feel, look and/or act like velcro at the end of my wash and condition process, then, I've not been successful. I have re-discovered that I have to add oil in almost every step, even in the shampoo process.


Tonight, I added hot oil to my dry, dirty hair. Then I added a freshly made flax seed gel to lubricate and give it slip.
Then, I washed with a cream baby body and hair wash. No oil was added to the body wash. After the rinse, my ends started to feel like velcro. Danger!
I did a hot oil rinse. Added essential oils to warm hazel nut oil. Pulled that through my hair and the velcro feeling left. Rinsed it out with hot water.
Then, I added a heaping tablespoon of pure Shea butter to my conditioner, which I melted over heat, along with honey and olive oil to that conditioner. I applied the mixture to my head. I sat under the dryer for 30 minutes with a plastic cap. Velcro ends disappeared again.
Photos are of my hair at the first step: Oiled dry, dirty hair with warmed oil. Then, put flax seed gel over that and let it sit. My hair looked and felt deeply, moisturized.

I've never used flax seed gel as a pre-poo before. I wanted extreme slip so I can STOP ripping and breaking my ends. It worked well this time.
My hair just laid down like a gentle kitten.

No comb was used to detangle. It was 95% finger detangled with a brush and toothbrush to smooth down the hair when I styled it in my 5 braid ponytail, which I will wear for the whole week.

It took a SUPER long time to do my hair. I was heating oils, making gel and oiling before and after washing. Lots of work, but it made a big difference.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 27, 2022)

Napp said:


> What is on your hair for the baggie method?* Right now I'm using a thick buttery cream and sealing with grease daily.*
> 
> Do you keep your hair wet?
> * My hair stays damp*
> ...


Thank you for making the time to answer my questions in detail. And the formatting of the responses is so pretty! I appreciate the information and responses.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 4, 2022)

Took my hair down just now to prepare to wash. I have been continuing with the baggie. I wear mine all day. No odor in my hair.

My hair is super moist and soft.
Zero dry and crunch on my hair.  
No velcro ends.
No tangles or matted hair.

I tweaked some things last week. See post #1084 above. 

I will repeat what I did last week. I have already made my flax seed gel to use for my pre-poo along with the hot oil. Last week I put on the hot oil first. I think I will continue to put on the hot oil first, then the warm flax gel.

I will also do an oil rinse after I shampoo.

I will sit under the dryer with my deep conditioner. 

Things seem to be working. 

I need to keep my out for mushy hair. Trying to estimate when to do my hard protein treatment. I think it will be mid or end of December 2022.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 8, 2022)

Okay, so I've spotted the culprit in my breakage and lack of retention on my ends: Shampoo!!


My problem is after shampooing. Shampoo leaves my ends velcro, dried up, brittle and tangling. Hence the breakage and lack of length retention. I MUST address the tangles and try to minimize the '*Velcro Hair Ends *at the beginning of my wash and condition process. 


Prepoo- Leaves my hair and ends feeling great!
Warmed oil on dirty hair.

Oil removes shedded hair easier​
Breaks down the product buildup that creates tangles​
Can thoroughly detangle hair at the front end of the process.​

Flax Seed Gel put on over oiled hair.

Gives hair tremendous slip.​
Hair lays down and tangles gentle come out.​


Shampoo - *The CULPRIT!! The Problem! *
Leaves hair tangled and with velcro feeling ends.​
Leaves hair matted even if I braid my hair up when I wash it.​
Conflict is that I like to cleanse my hair with shampoo. Will continue to use shampoo.​

_Oil Rinse - *The FIX!!!! The Solution!*_
_Use 1 simple, natural oil that is warmed up. (No silicone mixes or junk oils with mineral oil)_​
_Hair returns IMMEDIATELY to pre-poo softness and manageability. _​
_Ends become soft and slippery again_​

Deep Condition with Heat for 15 minutes (Dryer tube attachment tore last week. Need another option!)
Add Shea butter to conditoner​
Add oil to conditioner​
Add honey to conditioner​
*Next time (New!): * Plan to add salt (sodium chloride table soft) to conditioner to help with 'softening hair'​

Continue with Baggie Method with Gooped on Vaseline

After adding the salt, I don't think I will be tweaking my regimen. When I do Aphogee 2 Step, which will be every 6 to 8 weeks, I'll do it right after the shampooing step. After Aphogee 2 Step I'll go right back and follow the same process as listed above.

I think this routine will carry me through the next 10 months until July 2023.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 8, 2022)

We got three weeks left in December and in 2022. How are your luscious ends coming along?

Where is everyone at?

Any updates?

I know there are pretty heads of hair among this thread's participants.

Where owwwwr  you?


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 8, 2022)

The ends of my ridiculously lopsided hair are fine; little to no splits or single-strand knots. The right side is back to the length it was when I cut it last December, maybe even a little longer, and fairly even. The left side - which I had not cut - barely grew, and is as straggly as ever. I give up; I’m going to pretend that this is an intentional asymmetrical cut.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 8, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> The ends of my ridiculously lopsided hair are fine; little to no splits or single-strand knots. The right side is back to the length it was when I cut it last December, maybe even a little longer, and fairly even. The left side - which I had not cut - barely grew, and is as straggly as ever. I give up; I’m going to pretend that this is an intentional asymmetrical cut.


Do you sleep on the left side? Is the texture of your hair on the left different than the texture on the right?


----------



## Napp (Dec 8, 2022)

My ends are babied daily. I’m pretty sure I’m retaining most of my length but I won’t be able to check my hemline until I straighten again and that won’t be for a while.

I want to try using a coconut oil based grease for my ends once I finish my current jar of blue magic just to help prevent any hydrgal fatigue (if it exists lol). I will join the 2023 thread for sure!


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 8, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Do you sleep on the left side? Is the texture of your hair on the left different than the texture on the right?


Both sides of my head have the same mix of textures. I used to sleep on the left side, but when I first noticed the lopsided growth pattern maybe 5-6 years ago, I made an effort to vary my sleep position, and I don’t think I sleep on the left side often enough anymore for it to affect the growth to this extent.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 10, 2022)

I haven’t had a haircut/trim in almost 6 months. I’ve been treating my ends nicely (olaplex 3 almost every week and gentle detangling), but it’s time for a trim. I’m going to see if I can get a curly cut this month.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I haven’t had a haircut/trim in almost 6 months. I’ve been treating my ends nicely (olaplex 3 almost every week and gentle detangling), but it’s time for a trim. I’m going to see if I can get a curly cut this month.


Congratulations on consistently treating your ends well over a long 6 month period! That is so good!


How do think the Olaplex has improved your hair? Have you gained more length than usually? Or, are you able to better maintain healthy, thicker more beautiful length?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2022)

Napp said:


> My ends are babied daily. I’m pretty sure I’m retaining most of my length but I won’t be able to check my hemline until I straighten again and that won’t be for a while.
> 
> I want to try using a coconut oil based grease for my ends once I finish my current jar of blue magic just to help prevent any hydrgal fatigue (if it exists lol). I will join the 2023 thread for sure!


Good for you on retaining your length! I love the anticipation of using a new product. Be sure to let everyone know how that coconut grease treats your hair once you get it and start to use it.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2022)

Well,
I am tapping out of this thread and challenge as of today.

I measured my hair length:
-Crown or top braids stretched at 23.5 to 24 inches
-Nape or back stretched is at 22 inches

I took down my baggie and finger detangled to remove shedded hair. I will do my process. My hair feels moist. I re-started the baggie in mid October 2022. Hair feels so much better.

*Final Results:*
Crown - *lost *2 inches (Went from 26 inches to 24 inches)
Nape - *Zero net gain*, did not retain (Started at 22 inches and still at 22 inches)

I was *pleasantly *surprised that my nape was 22 inches. That is because I thought it had broken off and was shorter than when I started in 2022. Incidentally, this section was 23 inches in 2021. So I lost an inch in 2021, but was able to hold it at 22 inches from Jan 2022 to December 2022.

*What I learned:*

My hair is currently in a break and growth cycle at tailbone length.
Good: I see that tailbone is new break point for my hair. Before it was waist length, and before that it was bra-strap length.​
This is the length I was at when I overtimed 10 inches in 2012. So, I 've gotten my length back!​
The quality and health of the hair on my head as greatly improved! This is from employing Shea butter consistently.​



Challenge: Trying to identify what my hair needs and wants to thrive.​
After Shampoo is when I get most breakage!​
My hair needs oil or special treatment immediately after shampoo. Oil is working.​



My hair does better with wet baggying using vaseline and protective styling.​
Technically, I DID not do protective styling in 2022.​
I often wore my braids loosened and on my shoulders.​



Warmed oil and warmed Flax Seed gel greatly moisturize my hair!
I abandon my self care and hair care when I am stressed. My hair broke because of my neglect. This year was so stressful but I am proud I came through well.
Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2022)

Alright,
I will not be leading the challenge next year. So, whomever would like to pick up the thread torch and run with it, please feel free to do so!
Goodbye!


----------



## Napp (Dec 11, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Alright,
> I will not be leading the challenge next year. So, whomever would like to pick up the thread torch and run with it, please feel free to do so!
> Goodbye!


You did a great job leading! You were very encouraging!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 17, 2022)

@Chicoro I was scrolling through IG and I  saw a post from Ecoslay advertising their oil based shampoo -peppermint schnapps- and I thought of you.









						Ecoslay on Instagram: "Here is @curlvitality's review of our Peppermint Schnapps Hair Wash!   "This shampoo is for the girls who said their shampoo makes their hair feel like straw⁣ ⁣ Peppermint Schnapps is different than your traditional surfactant 
					

Ecoslay shared a post on Instagram: "Here is @curlvitality's review of our Peppermint Schnapps Hair Wash!   "This shampoo is for the girls who said their shampoo makes their hair feel like straw⁣ ⁣ Peppermint Schnapps is different than your traditional surfactant based cleanse!⁣ ⁣ It gives a...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 17, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> @Chicoro I was scrolling through IG and I  saw a post from Ecoslay advertising their oil based shampoo -peppermint schnapps- and I thought of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 17, 2022)

Saving Over- Bleached Hair Routine: Convergence! Her routine is very similar to the ones we do for our hair, if you skip the bleaching part.


Why I am interested? I was struck by the similarities. She uses oil, uses hair masks with Shea butter, no heat, oils hair, washes weekly if she can, doesn't use heat, talks about combing hair from the ends up, uses protective styles, uses a leave in and sleeps on a silk pillowcase.

Physically and chemically, afro textured hair is completely different than this kind of hair. Bleaching expedites hair damage. I am in no way saying bleached blond Caucasian hair is the equivalent of afro textured hair. NOPE! What I AM saying is that bleaching renders the hair strand to a more delicate, easier to break strand. Afro textured hair is delicate and easier to break even when natural. Thus, her processes nurture a delicate hair strand. Our processes nurture a delicate hair strand. Hence, the similarities in the regimens. Tis' all.


I attended a seminar where a scientist presented a white paper showing even cut hair 'heals' itself. But, for now, I'm choosing "Hair Is Messed Up for Life, Alex, for 100," for the condition  of her hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 17, 2022)

Remember, My Pretties,


Once you damage your hair strands you can NEVER, ever, repair that hair. All you can do is mask the damage of that affected hair. The lady in the post above is only masking her hair damage. She ain't fixed nothin'.

Do whatever you can to try to avoid damage at any cost!


----------



## secretdiamond (Dec 21, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Okay, so I've spotted the culprit in my breakage and lack of retention on my ends: Shampoo!!
> 
> 
> My problem is after shampooing. Shampoo leaves my ends velcro, dried up, brittle and tangling. Hence the breakage and lack of length retention. I MUST address the tangles and try to minimize the '*Velcro Hair Ends *at the beginning of my wash and condition process.
> ...


Shampoo is what caused a major setback for me too, this year. smh. So, I feel your pain.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 21, 2022)

secretdiamond said:


> Shampoo is what caused a major setback for me too, this year. smh. So, I feel your pain.


How did you turn our breakage and situation around?


----------



## keranikki (Dec 21, 2022)

It's been a minute! I'm happy everyone seems to be doing well. 

I cut my hair into a short bob, due to damaged ends. My hair became excessively dry after a medical issue and was just breaking. My regimen at the time was not helping.  Currently, I wear my hair stretched or flat-ironed. 

I don't know what my hair goal is anymore. I'm rethinking everything.


----------



## secretdiamond (Dec 22, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> How did you turn our breakage and situation around?



Unfortunately, I was rotating 3 harsh sulfate-based dandruff shampoos for a few years before I realized they were the culprit. 
I was leaving them on for 15min before washing out!  
Slowly, the ends to midshafts were becoming dry as hay, until they were not absorbing any moisture--- even when wet! I finally had to chop off several inches. Now, I'm keeping it short, until all the damaged strands have grown out.  I've stopped all dandruff shampoos, using only moisturizing, sulfate-free ones. Started Olaplex religiously.
My hair is 90% better now, I would say. Moisturizes and styles easily.  I'm happy with that, but super sad at the amount of progress I had to chop off.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 22, 2022)

I got my hair trimmed yesterday after 6 months from my previous trim. I asked my stylist if I had waited too long and she said the timing seemed perfect.
I later learned that she thought I had been there 4 month ago so she was surprised when I told her it had been 6 months. I think I’m going to stick to a 6 month schedule. 
she said my curls are super healthy all the way until the last few inches. I’m not sure if that is still left over hair from my baking soda days, or if that hair is just old.
I haven’t used baking soda in close to 4 years and I think all of that hair is gone. It could just be that since I color my gray my hair is a bit weaker and by the time it gets that long it is just more porous, but I can definitely feel the difference when I wash my hair. My hair is smooth and as I go further down the length it gets noticeably rougher.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 22, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I got my hair trimmed yesterday after 6 months from my previous trim. I asked my stylist if I had waited too long and she said the timing seemed perfect.
> I later learned that she thought I had been there 4 month ago so she was surprised when I told her it had been 6 months. I think I’m going to stick to a 6 month schedule.
> she said my curls are super healthy all the way until the last few inches. I’m not sure if that is still left over hair from my baking soda days, or if that hair is just old.
> I haven’t used baking soda in close to 4 years and I think all of that hair is gone. It could just be that since I color my gray my hair is a bit weaker and by the time it gets that long it is just more porous, but I can definitely feel the difference when I wash my hair. My hair is smooth and as I go further down the length it gets noticeably rougher.


Congratulations on discovering a definitive and successful trimming schedule that works well for you!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2022)

keranikki said:


> It's been a minute! I'm happy everyone seems to be doing well.
> 
> I cut my hair into a short bob, due to damaged ends. My hair became excessively dry after a medical issue and was just breaking. My regimen at the time was not helping.  Currently, I wear my hair stretched or flat-ironed.
> 
> I don't know what my hair goal is anymore. I'm rethinking everything.


Rethinking things can bring about some fabulous life changes!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I got my hair trimmed yesterday after 6 months from my previous trim. I asked my stylist if I had waited too long and she said the timing seemed perfect.
> I later learned that she thought I had been there 4 month ago so she was surprised when I told her it had been 6 months. I think I’m going to stick to a 6 month schedule.
> she said my curls are super healthy all the way until the last few inches. I’m not sure if that is still left over hair from my baking soda days, or if that hair is just old.
> I haven’t used baking soda in close to 4 years and I think all of that hair is gone. It could just be that since I color my gray my hair is a bit weaker and by the time it gets that long it is just more porous, but I can definitely feel the difference when I wash my hair. My hair is smooth and as I go further down the length it gets noticeably rougher.


It sounds to me like you have arrived at a point where you clearly understand how you got here. What’s wonderful about this is you’ve cultivated knowledge about yourself and your hair that can never be lost, and that will serve you for a life time. The incredible thing about all of this is that you now have a solid foundation of healthy, well cared for hair. That means if you decide to grow your hair to longer lengths, when you reach your length goal, your hair health and beauty will be at the optimal level! Bravo!


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 23, 2022)

Hello Ladies.  Here is my end of the year cut. I planned on cutting to mid-back to have perfect ends but I ended up cutting to waist and saw improvement so I paused here. In 2023 I am no longer calling my ends "less than luscious". I have no doubts that my ends will fully be in effect by the end of 2023.
The white sweater is my hair before the cut. The yellow jumpsuit is my hair after hair cut.

ETA: aded a second photo of the back. It is a picture of the same trim but after wearing it out all day and some of the product wearing off of my clothes.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2022)

secretdiamond said:


> Unfortunately, I was rotating 3 harsh sulfate-based dandruff shampoos for a few years before I realized they were the culprit.
> I was leaving them on for 15min before washing out!
> Slowly, the ends to midshafts were becoming dry as hay, until they were not absorbing any moisture--- even when wet! I finally had to chop off several inches. Now, I'm keeping it short, until all the damaged strands have grown out.  I've stopped all dandruff shampoos, using only moisturizing, sulfate-free ones. Started Olaplex religiously.
> My hair is 90% better now, I would say. Moisturizes and styles easily.  I'm happy with that, but super sad at the amount of progress I had to chop off.


What you chopped off was ‘practice’! That hair allowed you to learn and understand. You’ve got a fresh slate of healthy hair. More importantly, you’ve got a head full of knowledge and experience of what works definitively. With that stated, if it’s something you want, we’ll see you at waist length! You’ll get back that ‘progress’ sooner than later because now you know what works for you, what to do and what not to do!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 23, 2022)

Lylddlebit said:


> Hello Ladies.  Here is my end of the year cut. I planned on cutting to mid-back to have perfect ends but I ended up cutting to waist and saw improvement so I paused here. In 2023 I am no longer calling my ends "less than luscious". I have no doubts that my ends will fully be in effect by the end of 2023.
> The white sweater is my hair before the cut. The yellow jumpsuit is my hair after hair cut.
> 
> ETA: aded a second photo of the back. It is a picture of the same trim but after wearing it out all day and some of the product wearing off of my clothes.


Glad you only trimmed back a little. You hair looks great!


----------



## Plushottie (Dec 23, 2022)

Lylddlebit said:


> Hello Ladies.  Here is my end of the year cut. I planned on cutting to mid-back to have perfect ends but I ended up cutting to waist and saw improvement so I paused here. In 2023 I am no longer calling my ends "less than luscious". I have no doubts that my ends will fully be in effect by the end of 2023.
> The white sweater is my hair before the cut. The yellow jumpsuit is my hair after hair cut.
> 
> ETA: aded a second photo of the back. It is a picture of the same trim but after wearing it out all day and some of the product wearing off of my clothes.


Such a pretty head of hair.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 23, 2022)

Lylddlebit said:


> Hello Ladies.  Here is my end of the year cut. I planned on cutting to mid-back to have perfect ends but I ended up cutting to waist and saw improvement so I paused here. In 2023 I am no longer calling my ends "less than luscious". I have no doubts that my ends will fully be in effect by the end of 2023.
> The white sweater is my hair before the cut. The yellow jumpsuit is my hair after hair cut.
> 
> ETA: aded a second photo of the back. It is a picture of the same trim but after wearing it out all day and some of the product wearing off of my clothes.


Gorgeous! I’m so inspired!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Okay, so I've spotted the culprit in my breakage and lack of retention on my ends: Shampoo!!
> 
> 
> My problem is after shampooing. Shampoo leaves my ends velcro, dried up, brittle and tangling. Hence the breakage and lack of length retention. I MUST address the tangles and try to minimize the '*Velcro Hair Ends *at the beginning of my wash and condition process.
> ...


What shampoo are you using? It may not be shampoo in general, it may just be the shampoo you are using. The shampoo doesn't sound like it is returning your hair to the proper ph balance and re-adding the moisture you need.

Do you shampoo twice? If so try the shampoo you have now for the 1st shampoo and then follow with a more moisturizing shampoo for the second. 

I was able to drop the oil rinse when I used two different shampoos for my shampoo process and it stopped the breakage I had been having for years.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2022)

faithVA said:


> What shampoo are you using? It may not be shampoo in general, it may just be the shampoo you are using. The shampoo doesn't sound like it is returning your hair to the proper ph balance and re-adding the moisture you need.
> 
> Do you shampoo twice? If so try the shampoo you have now for the 1st shampoo and then follow with a more moisturizing shampoo for the second.
> 
> I was able to drop the oil rinse when I used two different shampoos for my shampoo process and it stopped the breakage I had been having for years.


Thank you for this information!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 27, 2022)

never mind


----------



## secretdiamond (Dec 27, 2022)

faithVA said:


> What shampoo are you using? It may not be shampoo in general, it may just be the shampoo you are using. The shampoo doesn't sound like it is returning your hair to the proper ph balance and re-adding the moisture you need.
> 
> Do you shampoo twice? If so try the shampoo you have now for the 1st shampoo and then follow with a more moisturizing shampoo for the second.
> 
> I was able to drop the oil rinse when I used two different shampoos for my shampoo process and it stopped the breakage I had been having for years.



Just a word of caution, I tried that: using shampoos that seemed drying for the 1st lather (dandruff), then following up with a super moisturizing, ph-balanced cream conditioner cleanse/shampoo.  Because I've seen that countless times, I thought I was mitigating any potential damage.  And maybe I did, which is why it took so long to completely dry out my strands, but it still happened. My advice is best to avoid these altogether and maybe use a gentle clarifying shampoo once every few months or if there is build up.


----------



## snoop (Dec 29, 2022)

snoop said:


> I can tell my ends need trimming.  They're starting to act up in the way that they do when they need to be taken care of with the scissors.
> 
> In January, I schedule my trims for the year.  I just set the calendar even to occur every 3 months. My calendar is saying that my final trim for 2022 is supposed to be next week, but I'm going to try to postpone it to as close to NYE as possible.



I finally trimmed my ends.  I tried something different, again.  Normally, I install mini twists and then cut off enough hair to cover the length of my first thumb joint.  The last time I trimmed, I did it with wet hair, but just trimmed small coils of hair.  This time, I took off more by combining both methods:  Under running water, I stretched my loose hair section by section and trimmed off one thumb length of hair.  It kind of felt like a lot, but my ends should be good now.


----------



## DVAntDany (Dec 29, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Okay, so I've spotted the culprit in my breakage and lack of retention on my ends: Shampoo!!
> 
> 
> My problem is after shampooing. Shampoo leaves my ends velcro, dried up, brittle and tangling. Hence the breakage and lack of length retention. I MUST address the tangles and try to minimize the '*Velcro Hair Ends *at the beginning of my wash and condition process.
> ...


I might try the oil rinsing one day. I can easily get velcro ends too. I'd probably do it for a quick wash when I don't have fifty-leven hours to shampoo my hair thoroughly.

The worst shampoo I thought I ever tried has been Biolage Clean Reset Clarifying shampoo followed by Redken Hair Cleansing Cream Clarifying Detox Shampoo. It makes my hair feel gross and tangled. It left my hair with a weird dry brillo texture. Everything I used after it worked horribly.  I thought that it was just a bad shampoo that didn't agree with my hair. 

When I started using heavy polyquat products, the shampoos I loved started doing the same thing. I started having the same problem with moisturizing and detangling shampoos like Innersense Hydrating Hair Bath and Curls Blueberry Bliss Reparative Hair Wash. I think its how the shampoo lifts the product from my hair, but can't fully remove it. I had to shampoo multiple times or try stronger shampoos to get back my hair's natural feeling. It's scary to want to use a "bad" shampoo multiple times and risk turning your hair into a bird's nest. I assure you it works...at least for me.

I don't ever use straight shea nowadays, but back in the day I did. Black soap was the shampoo everyone suggested then and it took it all off. You might want to try a different shampoo if you have a chance. There is no telling which one will work best to easily remove shea butter and vaseline from your hair. I say that because my mom slathers on Murray's Superior Hair Dressing Pomade regularly and has no issues with the Biolage Shampoo. In fact, it's one of her favorites.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2022)

secretdiamond said:


> Just a word of caution, I tried that: using shampoos that seemed drying for the 1st lather (dandruff), then following up with a super moisturizing, ph-balanced cream conditioner cleanse/shampoo.  Because I've seen that countless times, I thought I was mitigating any potential damage.  And maybe I did, which is why it took so long to completely dry out my strands, but it still happened. My advice is best to avoid these altogether and maybe use a gentle clarifying shampoo once every few months or if there is build up.


Quite a few of us have been doing it for a couple of years and it works well. But there is a method to rotating shampoos which I didnt go into.


----------



## secretdiamond (Dec 30, 2022)

faithVA said:


> Quite a few of us have been doing it for a couple of years and it works well. But there is a method to rotating shampoos which I didnt go into.



Totally understand. I also should take into account that my hair is relaxed/permed, so it is likely much more susceptible to damage by using harsher, more stripping poos, than a natural head.  My hair was fine when I was natural, although was only a twa. Used the same methods.

The damage took 2 years into being relaxed for it to be so blatantly apparent. Also took me some time to even realize it was my shampoo process because it wasn't an immediate cause and effect reaction.
But, after doing tons of research and realizing how damaging sulfates can be (and irreversibly so), especially in those who are chemically treated (color, relaxers, perms, etc), I finally put the pieces together.  I've been learning a lot. My ends were never thin or frail, so I couldn't understand what was happening--but, the actual integrity of the strands were compromised ---turning them dry and into 'velcro,' as someone mentioned upthread.

If it works well, by all means continue. Just trying to possibly help anyone from suffering how I did, if I can.  I wish I knew or realized sooner.

ETA: I would also say, no matter the ingredients of the shampoo, be sure to know the pH of it. It's just as important, if not more so.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 30, 2022)

DVAntDany said:


> I might try the oil rinsing one day. I can easily get velcro ends too. I'd probably do it for a quick wash when I don't have fifty-leven hours to shampoo my hair thoroughly.
> 
> The worst shampoo I thought I ever tried has been Biolage Clean Reset Clarifying shampoo followed by Redken Hair Cleansing Cream Clarifying Detox Shampoo. It makes my hair feel gross and tangled. It left my hair with a weird dry brillo texture. Everything I used after it worked horribly.  I thought that it was just a bad shampoo that didn't agree with my hair.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Interestingly, I use a baby wash and it gets all the Shea and Vaseline out my hair. I appreciate all the conversation about people's experience with shampoos and how you mitigated and navigated the situations to resolve issues. The discussions are really helpful.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2022)

​
Oil rinsing and baggying with Vaseline are paying dividends! Caveat, I have not completed my entire hair wash routine but, usually the initial ball will not get more than 2x bigger by the end of my hair wash/condition/style routine. I think things have turned around for my hair.

*What a difference and what a great way to finish my 2022 Luscious Healthy Ends journey!*​
     April 10th, 2022 : Some baggying, No Vaseline , No Oil Rinsing (Left photo)---December 31st, 2022: Baggying w/Vaseline, Oil Rinses  (right photo)


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 31, 2022)

I just washed my hair for the first time since my trim just before Christmas. My stands feel smooth from root to tip now. I think she removed the last of my damaged ends. I’m going to pay careful attention to my ends as the weeks go by so I can figure out when I need my next trim.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> I just washed my hair for the first time since my trim just before Christmas. My stands feel smooth from root to tip now. I think she removed the last of my damaged ends. I’m going to pay careful attention to my ends as the weeks go by so I can figure out when I need my next trim.


Bravo! That's a great place from which to start the new year!


----------



## secretdiamond (Dec 31, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> ​
> Oil rinsing and baggying with Vaseline are paying dividends! Caveat, I have not completed my entire hair wash routine but, usually the initial ball will not get more than 2x bigger by the end of my hair wash/condition/style routine. I think things have turned around for my hair.
> 
> *What a difference and what a great way to finish my 2022 Luscious Healthy Ends journey!*​
> April 10th, 2022 : Some baggying, No Vaseline , No Oil Rinsing (Left photo)---December 31st, 2022: Baggying w/Vaseline, Oil Rinses  (right photo)



What a huge difference!! Congrats!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2023)

secretdiamond said:


> What a huge difference!! Congrats!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 1, 2023)

Took these pictures of my hair today just after a wash and condition, so my hair is slightly damp. I have 4b hair but it seems like at least the ends tend to coil when wet. I am still surprised by this since I have afro-texture hair. Not sure if it is heat damage since I did get 2 trims last year. So maybe this is what my hair normally does but I never noticed before, idk. Regardless, It doesn't bother me.

I wore knotless braids for most of the year and I believe that to be a success. So I will continue long-term protective styling this year too. Have been in two-strand twists for a month now and I love how simple it makes my wash routine.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2023)

Meritamen said:


> Took these pictures of my hair today just after a wash and condition, so my hair is slightly damp. I have 4b hair but it seems like at least the ends tend to coil when wet. I am still surprised by this since I have afro-texture hair. Not sure if it is heat damage since I did get 2 trims last year. So maybe this is what my hair normally does but I never noticed before, idk. Regardless, It doesn't bother me.
> 
> I wore knotless braids for most of the year and I believe that to be a success. So I will continue long-term protective styling this year too. Have been in two-strand twists for a month now and I love how simple it makes my wash routine.


Your ends look healthy and gorgeous, to me! Congratulations on your progress and success!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 1, 2023)

@Meritamen your coils are so cute. I bet you could have a great wash n go.


----------



## DVAntDany (Jan 2, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you! Interestingly, I use a baby wash and it gets all the Shea and Vaseline out my hair. I appreciate all the conversation about people's experience with shampoos and how you mitigated and navigated the situations to resolve issues. The discussions are really helpful.


It really shows how hair care is an art as well a science. Just because a hair care practice or product can work well enough across the board doesn't mean it is the best. I love how we can fine tune techniques and products to custom fit our hair wants and needs.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2023)

DVAntDany said:


> It really shows how hair care is an art as well a science. Just because a hair care practice or product can work well enough across the board doesn't mean it is the best. I love how we can fine tune techniques and products to custom fit our hair wants and needs.


I like it when it's working, too. But when it's not working, it gets rough and set-backs tear up and eat up my lil' hair progress.


----------



## snoop (Jan 2, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> ​
> Oil rinsing and baggying with Vaseline are paying dividends! Caveat, I have not completed my entire hair wash routine but, usually the initial ball will not get more than 2x bigger by the end of my hair wash/condition/style routine. I think things have turned around for my hair.
> 
> *What a difference and what a great way to finish my 2022 Luscious Healthy Ends journey!*​
> ...



That is a huge difference!!!  I can see the oils on your hands.  Do you oil rinse from the roots or just your ends?


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 2, 2023)

@Chicoro that is a major difference in the amount of shed hair. Are both after the same number of days between detangling?
I wash every 7 days and my hair ball is always approximately the same size. But if I wash after 3-4 days the ball is much smaller.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2023)

snoop said:


> That is a huge difference!!!  I can see the oils on your hands.  Do you oil rinse from the roots or just your ends?


I take out my braids. Then I immediately  oil my dry, dirty hair from root to tip/ends! Slowly and thoroughly separating the strands and removing shedded hairs.

The hair is not matting as badly as it used to and the hair is not sticky and velcro-like which made may have to tear apart my hair. That huge hair ball was in no way normal for me. That's how I knew my hair was breaking off and that I had a terrible hair problem.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2023)

GettingKinky said:


> @Chicoro that is a major difference in the amount of shed hair. Are both after the same number of days between detangling?
> I wash every 7 days and my hair ball is always approximately the same size. But if I wash after 3-4 days the ball is much smaller.


No, I don't think they are after the same number of days between detangling. The giant ball is from neglect, honestly. I didn't get to my hair and give it loving, attentive hair care. Also, this is technically shedded hair but it is also hair that is pre-maturely broken, which became shedded hair.

I think I am on stable ground and the breakage has gotten under control!


----------



## snoop (Jan 2, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> I take out my braids. Then I immediately  oil my dry, dirty hair from root to tip/ends! Slowly and thoroughly separating the strands and removing shedded hairs.
> 
> The hair is not matting as badly as it used to and the hair is not sticky and velcro-like which made may have to tear apart my hair. That huge hair ball was in no way normal for me. That's how I knew my hair was breaking off and that I had a terrible hair problem.



Thank you  for this explanation.  I was thinking about how I use oils in my hair and this was helpful.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2023)

snoop said:


> Thank you  for this explanation.  I was thinking about how I use oils in my hair and this was helpful.


How do you use oils in your hair? How was my explanation helpful for you?


----------



## snoop (Jan 2, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> How do you use oils in your hair? How was my explanation helpful for you?



This morning I was considering how I apply products to my hair.  Generally, I apply them to my two strand twists, even after washing.  I apply the oil to the twist and squeeze it in.  I'm thinking that I want to try applying the oil(s) to my strands and rake them through, ensuring that my hair is coated and strands are separated and then twist my hair.  I can apply it topically when I re-moisturize during the week.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2023)

snoop said:


> This morning I was considering how I apply products to my hair.  Generally, I apply them to my two strand twists, even after washing.  I apply the oil to the twist and squeeze it in.  I'm thinking that I want to try applying the oil(s) to my strands and rake them through, ensuring that my hair is coated and strands are separated and then twist my hair.  I can apply it topically when I re-moisturize during the week.


Thank you. Ok!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 3, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> ​
> Oil rinsing and baggying with Vaseline are paying dividends! Caveat, I have not completed my entire hair wash routine but, usually the initial ball will not get more than 2x bigger by the end of my hair wash/condition/style routine. I think things have turned around for my hair.
> 
> *What a difference and what a great way to finish my 2022 Luscious Healthy Ends journey!*​
> ...


What?! Lemme pay closer attention to the oil rinsing method.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2023)

caribeandiva said:


> What?! Lemme pay closer attention to the oil rinsing method.


My hair was sticky and crispy and velcro-like. The oil rinse has helped stop this. I do oil on dry, dirty hair when I first take down my week old braids. I then another oil rinse after the shampoo.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 3, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> My hair was sticky and crispy and velcro-like. The oil rinse has helped stop this. I do oil on dry, dirty hair when I first take down my week old braids. I then another oil rinse after the shampoo.


So oil prepoo (kinda), shampoo, oil then DC?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 3, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> *I Need to Beware of Velcro Ends:*
> 
> If I end up with ends that feel, look and/or act like velcro at the end of my wash and condition process, then, I've not been successful. I have re-discovered that I have to add oil in almost every step, even in the shampoo process.
> 
> ...


I see it’s all explained here. Thanks!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2023)

caribeandiva said:


> So oil prepoo (kinda), shampoo, oil then DC?


Yes, exactly. But, as my hair gets longer and older, the needs of it changes. Just last week I was saying that I have to use shampoo. But, I am starting to rethink that, too. Shampoo is eating up my hair ends and messing with my length gain hopes.  So, I am trying other things. I want to cry from doing all this experimenting but I am going to have to bite the bullet and try to find what works for me. I just don't have hair that thrives forever with the same routine. Sometimes I have to go back and forth with certain things that are tried and true. But, I have to mix it up and modify those tried and true processes. Secretly, I love it because I love hair and the complexities of it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 3, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, exactly. But, as my hair gets longer and older, the needs of it changes. Just last week I was saying that I have to use shampoo. But, I am starting to rethink that, too. Shampoo is eating up my hair ends and messing with my length gain hopes.  So, I am trying other things. I want to cry from doing all this experimenting but I am going to have to bite the bullet and try to find what works for me. I just don't have hair that thrives forever with the same routine. Sometimes I have to go back and forth with certain things that are tried and true. But, I have to mix it up and modify those tried and true processes. Secretly, I love it because I love hair and the complexities of it.


Maybe you can just use shampoo on your scalp/roots and your younger hair and not on the last 6-12” of your hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2023)

GettingKinky said:


> Maybe you can just use shampoo on your scalp/roots and your younger hair and not on the last 6-12” of your hair.


That's a possibility! Thank you! I feel like my hair is sticky from root to tip after washing it, though. I'm going to make something work. The great part is I've pinpointed that the shampoo is what is impacting my ends the most. I did not know that up until last month. But that's what happens when you think you are a know it all as it relates to your own hair. My hair proves me wrong on a regular basis and I am humbled and left with broken hair.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Jan 3, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, exactly. But, as my hair gets longer and older, the needs of it changes. Just last week I was saying that I have to use shampoo. But, I am starting to rethink that, too. Shampoo is eating up my hair ends and messing with my length gain hopes.  So, I am trying other things. I want to cry from doing all this experimenting but I am going to have to bite the bullet and try to find what works for me. I just don't have hair that thrives forever with the same routine. Sometimes I have to go back and forth with certain things that are tried and true. But, I have to mix it up and modify those tried and true processes. Secretly, I love it because I love hair and the complexities of it.


Have you tried diluting your shampoo in water? Even a small amount of shampoo in a bottle of water still suds up a lot.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2023)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> Have you tried diluting your shampoo in water? Even a small amount of shampoo in a bottle of water still suds up a lot.


Yes, I think this is a great process. I call it 'softening the shampoo'. I would dilute it and add a little oil to the shampoo. The concern for me is how much water do I need to add to which quantity of shampoo before it starts to fuzz up my ends. I'm not sure how to do this in a measured safe, consistent way. How much water is enough? How little shampoo do I need? By the way, these are not questions directed at you, the lovely @VinDieselsWifey !


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 3, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, exactly. But, as my hair gets longer and older, the needs of it changes. Just last week I was saying that I have to use shampoo. But, I am starting to rethink that, too. Shampoo is eating up my hair ends and messing with my length gain hopes.  So, I am trying other things. I want to cry from doing all this experimenting but I am going to have to bite the bullet and try to find what works for me. I just don't have hair that thrives forever with the same routine. Sometimes I have to go back and forth with certain things that are tried and true. But, I have to mix it up and modify those tried and true processes. Secretly, I love it because I love hair and the complexities of it.


It’s both/and. Both frustrating and exciting!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2023)

Another thing I noticed is that the the natural shape of my hair strand may be contributing to the fragility of my hair and ends, too. I am talking about when you lay the hair strand flat on a surface and hold it straight, I can see the shape. I can see why my hair is prone to breaking because the strand has areas where it is thinner. That thinness is not a the hair becoming diminutive due to a problem with the hair follicle, but is a regular and repeated pattern on my hair strand. Some people who dye their hair have hair strands that are thicker at the root and clearly thinner and shrunken on the dyed part. That's not my situation. It's the natural pattern on my strand.

And those thinner areas are weak points on the hair strand. I'm not even sure if strengthening treatments can fortify my strands to prevent the breakage over time, due to this natural pattern of thinness on the strand itself.

The more I learn about my hair and afro-textured hair in general, the more complexity I seem to uncover. It seems to get harder instead of easier. But I'm up for the challenge. I'm determined to grow me some hair that falls over my behind. I'll take that or 30 inches, which ever one is longer ! 


In addition, it's not a question of wet bunning or dry bunning or no bunning. I see why my hair breaks no matter how I style it regularly. Even when I put on my glasses, my hair breaks off. I am not complaining just coming to some realizations that I have overlooked or completely missed in the past. 

But when I find out, you all will find out. And we can all benefit.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2023)

Do you all want to continue this thread? Or do you want another Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge for 2023? 

Please let me know.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2023)

caribeandiva said:


> It’s both/and. Both frustrating and exciting!


Absolutely.


----------



## snoop (Jan 3, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, I think this is a great process. I call it 'softening the shampoo'. I would dilute it and add a little oil to the shampoo. The concern for me is how much water do I need to add to which quantity of shampoo before it starts to fuzz up my ends. I'm not sure how to do this in a measured safe, consistent way. How much water is enough? How little shampoo do I need? By the way, these are not questions directed at you, the lovely @VinDieselsWifey !



Couldn't you just measure everything out?  Eg. 8oz water + 1 tsp or 1 tbsp shampoo, then plus or minus each week?  If you started at 1 tbsp, for example and you got down to 1 tsp, then it could be that particular shampoo or shampoo in general that is the problem...


----------



## snoop (Jan 3, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> Do you all want to continue this thread? Or do you want another Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge for 2023?
> 
> Please let me know.



I think that a new one would be nice and easier to wade through for infomration as the year progresses.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2023)

snoop said:


> Couldn't you just measure everything out?  Eg. 8oz water + 1 tsp or 1 tbsp shampoo, then plus or minus each week?  If you started at 1 tbsp, for example and you got down to 1 tsp, then it could be that particular shampoo or shampoo in general that is the problem...


Yes, I could do that! 

The concern is that every time I get fuzzy ends, I lose length. My hair tangles and I have to tear it apart. Hence, I call this length I am currently at my breakpoint. 

I'm going to think on all these great suggestions you all are so generously providing me.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2023)

snoop said:


> I think that a new one would be nice and easier to wade through for infomration as the year progresses.



Alright @snoop. Let me go start it. I said I wasn't going to lead it, but I'm the one with 80 posts two days into the year, so I clearly have an interest myself, too!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 3, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, I think this is a great process. I call it 'softening the shampoo'. I would dilute it and add a little oil to the shampoo. The concern for me is how much water do I need to add to which quantity of shampoo before it starts to fuzz up my ends. I'm not sure how to do this in a measured safe, consistent way. How much water is enough? How little shampoo do I need? By the way, these are not questions directed at you, the lovely @VinDieselsWifey !


You could get several empty bottles and put different amount of water and shampoo in each. Then test them on different parts of your hair. You’ll figure out the answer much faster that way.


----------



## snoop (Jan 3, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> Alright @snoop. Let me go start it. I said I wasn't going to lead it, but I'm the one with 80 posts two days into the year, so I clearly have an interest myself, too!



I appreciate it.  Even if you don't lead it, it will ensure that we don't end up with 5 versions of the same challenge!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 3, 2023)

@Chicoro  Also I know you moved houses the last couple of years, are you sure it’s not your water causing these problems? Do you use a shower filter?


----------



## snoop (Jan 3, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, I could do that!
> 
> The concern is that every time I get fuzzy ends, I lose length. My hair tangles and I have to tear it apart. Hence, I call this length I am currently at my breakpoint.
> 
> I'm going to think on all these great suggestions you all are so generously providing me.




I'm just randomly coming up with suggestions now, but not sure if any will help your next wash.

You can collect your shed hair and test on them
Follow up with an acidic rinse with or without the conditioner  (ACV or AVJ), but after the conditioning step if you use it
Shampoo on  your scalp, but co-wash your length
A milder shampoo or a creamier conditioner?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2023)

Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2023!!!  Come on over, ladies! 






						Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2023
					

Alright ladies,  Some of us have gained length and cultivated some very Luscious Healthy Ends in 2022 ! We all know that the care of ends of the hair greatly impact length retention and the thickness and the health of those ends impact the beauty of our afro-textured hair.   So, let's hit the...



					longhaircareforum.com


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 3, 2023)

snoop said:


> I appreciate it.  Even if you don't lead it, it will ensure that we don't end up with 5 versions of the same challenge!


*_Sucks teeth and rolls eyes, pretending like I'm being forced to lead the challenge when I know that's what I really want to do.*_


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 4, 2023)

@snoop you are a girl after my heart. I love experiments like the ones you’ve been proposing - especially doing them on shed hair. That’s genus.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 4, 2023)

GettingKinky said:


> @snoop you are a girl after my heart. I love experiments like the ones you’ve been proposing - especially doing them on shed hair. That’s genus.


@snoop always got on her analysis and genius hat.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 4, 2023)

GettingKinky said:


> @snoop you are a girl after my heart. I love experiments like the ones you’ve been proposing - especially doing them on shed hair. That’s genus.


 @GettingKinky ,

Pretty Haired Thing, are you coming over to the 2023 thread?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 4, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> Another thing I noticed is that the the natural shape of my hair strand may be contributing to the fragility of my hair and ends, too. I am talking about when you lay the hair strand flat on a surface and hold it straight, I can see the shape. *I can see why my hair is prone to breaking because the strand has areas where it is thinner*. That thinness is not a the hair becoming diminutive due to a problem with the hair follicle, but is *a regular and repeated pattern on my hair strand*. Some people who dye their hair have hair strands that are thicker at the root and clearly thinner and shrunken on the dyed part. That's not my situation. It's the natural pattern on my strand.
> 
> *And those thinner areas are weak points on the hair strand*. I'm not even sure if strengthening treatments can fortify my strands to prevent the breakage over time, due to this natural pattern of thinness on the strand itself.
> 
> ...


@Chicoro The bolded is also my experience. I've inspected my shed hair strands, and have noticed thinner points on my strands when gently pulled straight, where it naturally bends or twists into a coil. It hit home how gentle I will need to be with my hair in order to achieve significantly longer lengths. 

For shampoo, have you tried Olaplex no.4? I do like this shampoo. My hair never feels stripped, but I always feels clean. I must say since I mainly just use a 'good' gel and maybe a light moisturiser, it doesn't have much challenge. For me, a little- and I mean a small spot on the fingertip sized amount- really goes a long way. My hair becomes defined and smooth with this 'poo, and it is easy to detangle. I love and still use clay in my routine, but aside from my beloved Redken Cleansing Creme, Olaplex no.4 is definitely a winner shampoo for me.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 4, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> @GettingKinky ,
> 
> Pretty Haired Thing, are you coming over to the 2023 thread?


I am!  I posted a bit ago.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 4, 2023)

GGsKin said:


> @Chicoro The bolded is also my experience. I've inspected my shed hair strands, and have noticed thinner points on my strands when gently pulled straight, where it naturally bends or twists into a coil. It hit home how gentle I will need to be with my hair in order to achieve significantly longer lengths.
> 
> For shampoo, have you tried Olaplex no.4? I do like this shampoo. My hair never feels stripped, but I always feels clean. I must say since I mainly just use a 'good' gel and maybe a light moisturiser, it doesn't have much challenge. For me, a little- and I mean a small spot on the fingertip sized amount- really goes a long way. My hair becomes defined and smooth with this 'poo, and it is easy to detangle. I love and still use clay in my routine, but aside from my beloved Redken Cleansing Creme, Olaplex no.4 is definitely a winner shampoo for me.


Baby Girl, you, too?! Okay! What are doing specifically to help mitigate or avoid breakage as you gain length on your hair? 
I like Olaplex products. I discounted their non-treatment products like the shampoo. It's nice know that it works for afro-textured hair. How do you use clay in your routine? Which kind? How frequently? Can you share your mix, please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 4, 2023)

Chicoro said:


> Baby Girl, you, too?! Okay! What are doing specifically to help mitigate or avoid breakage as you gain length on your hair?
> I like Olaplex products. I discounted their non-treatment products like the shampoo. It's nice know that it works for afro-textured hair. How do you use clay in your routine? Which kind? How frequently? Can you share your mix, please? Thank you in advance.


I stay ignoring the feeling I'm actually doing many things counterintuitive. I question how gentle i am vs how gentle i need to be in order to reach new length goals. I enjoy wearing my hair loose most of the time in a wash and go. I've also suffered with A LOT of splits, although I don't usually see much breakage. This past year, some if my heat damaged areas have suffered and broken, plus I have shorter areas trying to catch up, so I cut quite a bit of length in November. I've invested in Olaplex and K18 products for a while, as well as making sure that I am washing/ detangling my hair every 7-10 days. Previously I didn't find it necessary but I've added a moisturiser to make sure my strands are sufficiently lubricated, and my ends are not drying out. I want to retain as much as I can so I will try to keep a watchful eye on my need for a trim. I think for my fine hair, I need to not be lazy about that. I continue to mainly finger detangle, using a paddle brush as my tool of choice when I want something really thorough.

I've used clay for over 10 years on my hair as a cleanser and deep conditioner and an general reset. Initially, I used clay quite often, too often. I used to pH test my mixes too lol. Now I use it maybe not even once a month- although I did use it just before Christmas. 

Rhassoul and bentonite clays are my tried true mix. These days I add kaolin (I need to repurchase rhassoul as I've run out). I also have French pink clay, but I have not used this much. I'll adapt my recipe, using a mix of clays and add silk amino acids and Ayurvedic ingredients depending on what I think my hair needs, but I tend to eyeball my clay 'measurements', using a Chinese soup spoon. My 'water' is usually a diluted hibiscus tea steeped from the dried petals. I don't tend to add oil but I do at times. I like a loose batter or  thick milkshake consistency that doesn't drip off the hair. This massages easily into my scalp and saturates my hair well, making my hair heavy. It has great slip and is easy to finger detangle my hair with the clay in. My hair always feels clean after clay. I just cut down because my 'ends' were so torn up at one point, I felt an overuse of clay could have been a factor. I needed balance.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 4, 2023)

sorry for the long post.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2023)

GGsKin said:


> sorry for the long post.


I loved it! Thank you for the detail. The information and your generosity are greatly appreciated. I found this post to be so helpful.


----------

